# Hat Blizzard Angst ?



## Dayanus (26. August 2008)

Hi,


Also ich bin kein WAR Fan Boy, Personen die meine Posts gelesen haben wissen das ich WAR auch sher kritisch gegenüberstehe.

Nur finde ich den Fakt sehr seltsam das nach der Bekanntgabe das WAR Gold ging ( also in die Pressen zur Herstellung der Verkausfsversion ), Blizzard einen riesen Patch ankündigte.

Indem ALLE Neuerungen des Add Ons bis auf die neuen Gebiete ( bzw. der Kontinent Nordrend ) enthalten sein werden.

Was alles enthalten sein soll seht ihr hier : http://wow.buffed.de/news/6796/wow-letzter...patch-vor-wotlk


Nun werde ich diese oben genannten Fakten durch meine Theorie ergänzen:

1. WAR gewann auf der GC die Auszeichnung für das beste MMORPG und setzte sich gegen WoW WotLK durch, eine herbe niederlage für das doch so hoch dekorierte WoW.

2. Alleine über 640.000 Leute in der EU  waren bereit sich um einen Beta Account zu bewerben was immerhin erforderte einen DxDiag auf die offizielle Page hochzuladen sowie die Angabe aller relevanten persönlichen Daten.
   Es wären sicher noch mehr gewesen hätte man die Registrierung für die Beta Acc einfacher gestaltet.

3. So ein reichaltiger Patch wurde selten (bzw. höchstens vor BC veröffentlich wobei ich der meinung bin das der welcher jetzt kommt umfangreicher ist als der vor BC ) nie in der Geschichte von WoW veröffentlicht.


Meine Meinung ist das Blizzard verhindern will das Kunden abspringen und ihnen das Potenzial von WAR durchaus bewusst ist. Sie versuchen den Zeitraum der zwischen dem Release von WAR un dem Erscheinen von WoW WotLK so gut es geht mit Neuerungen regelrecht zu bombadieren damit keine Kunden abspringen.

Denn in dieser Zeit werden die meisten Kunden entscheiden ob sie WAR testen werden oder nicht. 

Alleine Marketing Technisch ist dies ein Wagnis, wenn Blizzard jetzt schon alles rein patcht wofür sollen die Kunden dann bezahlen wenn sie WotLK letztendlich kaufen ?

Für mich sind dies alles Indizien das Blizzard weiß was auf sie zu kommt und sie verhindern wollen das WAR überhaupt von WoW´lern ausprobiert wird.

Wie denkt ihr darüber ? Seht ihr WAR vis jetzt auch als den stärksten Konkurrenten für das doch so perfekte WoW ?

Eure meinung ist gefragt !!


----------



## Sorzzara (26. August 2008)

Meine Meinung ist, dass diese Umfrage ein riesengrosses Potentiel für Flames hat....sprich ich sehe sie nicht positiv...vorsichtig ausgedrückt.

Meine Antwort...nein, warum sollten sie, Die Zielgruppen sind zu unterschiedlich. Ausserdem wird niemand...und das betone ich NIEMAND Blizzards MMO Vorherrschaft in Asien in den nächsten 4 Jahren brechen, vollkommen egal was kommen mag. Du musst dir vergegenwärtigen, dass allein der Name BLizzard dort seit Starcraft schon vollkommen ausreicht, dass ein Spiel ein Erfolg wird.

Wenn Blizz heute hergeht, und ein Textbasierendes Adventure im Warcraft - Universum veröffentlicht...und einen guten Trailer als Intro davorsetzt...spielen es trotzdem 6 Millionen Asiaten.


----------



## rEdiC (26. August 2008)

Ich habe alle 3 gewählt, danke das du mir die Möglichkeit läßt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (26. August 2008)

Dayanus schrieb:


> 3. So ein reichaltiger Patch wurde noch nie in der Geschichte von WoW veröffentlicht.


Das war vor BC genau so, also nix besonderes!


----------



## Thersus (26. August 2008)

Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. WoW hat einfach so immens viele Anhänger. Klar werden einige an WAR abfallen (ich zum Beispiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Aber WoW ist und bleibt garantiert mit großem Abstand Marktführer was MMO's betrifft. WoW's Zeit ist noch lange nicht gekommen.


----------



## Moronic (26. August 2008)

Ich denke nicht das Blizzard sich große Sorgen um ihren Goldesel machen. Und falls sie es doch langsam mit der Angst bekommen umso besser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ich denke ich spreche hier für den Großteil das WAR gar kein zweites WoW werden will, weder von der Community noch von den Accountzahlen.


----------



## Dayanus (26. August 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Ich habe alle 3 gewählt, danke das du mir die Möglichkeit läßt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Fixed


----------



## ReNaMoN (26. August 2008)

Alter...
Glaub mir Blizz hat in denn nächsten 30 Jahren keine Angst vor irgendnem MMO zu haben.
Blizz is an der Spitze und da werden se net mehr so schnell runterkommen!


----------



## Thersus (26. August 2008)

Moronic schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht das Blizzard sich große Sorgen um ihren Goldesel machen. Und falls sie es doch langsam mit der Angst bekommen umso besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also das das bei dem großteil der Community so ist ist klar. Aber ich glaub die WAR-Macher hätten nichts gegen Accountzahlen a'la WoW.^^


----------



## Syane (26. August 2008)

Is mir eigentlich egal ..aber die Abstimmung gewinnt die Fraktion mit den meisten Anhängern des spiels die einfach drauf klicken ohne ein Kommentar abzugeben.


----------



## Vatertod (26. August 2008)

sehe ich auch so. WoW hat nunmal X Mio spieler, wenn da mal 500.000 abspringen, bricht das game net auseinander. Außerdem kommen die suchties eh wieder zurück, sobald es neue lila sachen gibt ^^.
Weiterhin hat Blizz vor BC auch nen patch geliefert, wo die 41er talente dabei waren. Warum sollten sies zu wotlk anders machen. Was ich viel lustiger fand: die neuerungen bei wotlk sind teilweise doch sehr "nah" an dem, was das einen monat vorher erscheinende game war ausmachen: Tombe of knowledge, open rvr, irgenwelche titel, ingame kalender/gildenzeugs, usw. Brav abgekupfert. Aber ist ja auch egal, wann war mal die kopie besser als das orginal? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber bitte nicht auf meine hirngespinste antworten, behandelts als offtopic, will keinen krieg hier auslösen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CenTuRy (26. August 2008)

Eigentlich ist das Thema für die Katz. Vor BC hats Blizz genauso gemacht, erste Juwe Rezepte konnten erfarmt werden, neue skills, Arena Testspiele usw.

Sie bereiten sich nur damit offiziell darauf vor und können durch etwaige Resonanz der Spieler kurz vor Addon release vielleicht noch das ein oder andere anpassen. Eine gute entscheidung, da damit wohl auch lange Wartungsarbeiten der Server zum Releasetag entfallen werden. Auch wenn WAR vor der Tür steht ist das noch kein Grund zu denken, Blizz hätte muffe. Meiner Meinung nach wird sich erst noch zeigen ob WAR ähnliche Langzeit/Suchtmotivation an den Tag zu legen wie WoW. Man denke nur an AoC ...


----------



## Dayanus (26. August 2008)

Ich habe ja auch nicht gesagt das Sie ein zweites WoW werden wollen, sondern es geht einfach darum das Blizzard mekrt was auf sie zu kommt.


----------



## neon1705 (26. August 2008)

ich denke schon das blizzard zitterige beine bekommen hat aber mit unter sind sie ja selbst dran schuld

durch die einführung des arena system haben seh viele spieler zum pvp gefunden naja und das open pvp in wow war und ist auch jetz immernoch nicht so der hammer wieso? weil es nix bringt ausser ein blöden buff von den eh keiner was hat so wirklich

gerade die leute die auf einen pvp server spielen oder massiv arena betreiben werden zu warhammer wechseln um eine noch größere herausforderung zu haben, auch elite gilden werden denke ich zu warhammer wechsel um somit eine neue chance zu haben nochmal neu durchzustarten und als erste gilde alles zu erreichen

ich denke blizzard merkt langsam das der thron von beiden seiten angesägt wird zu einen wäre da age of conan was natürlich sehr viel potenzial hat aber es nicht wirklich nutzt wen es einmal richtig genutzt wird denke ich kann es sogar gegen wow bestehen

und zum anderen wie gesagt warhammer und somit hat blizzard an 2 fronten zu kämpfen

naja soviel von meiner meinung

mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (26. August 2008)

ReNaMoN schrieb:


> Alter...
> Glaub mir Blizz hat in denn nächsten 30 Jahren keine Angst vor irgendnem MMO zu haben.
> Blizz is an der Spitze und da werden se net mehr so schnell runterkommen!



In 30 Jahren werden wir uns vor dem Einloggen ein Kabel in den Hinterkopf schieben, und dem Operator das Go geben...könnte mir auch denken, dass WoW dann nicht mehr sehr kompatibel zu den gängigen Systemen sein wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SueySite (26. August 2008)

> Das war vor BC genau so, also nix besonderes!



War es damals nicht so, dass lediglich ein paar technische, sowie UI Änderungen vor dem eigentlichen Release live gingen? Die Tatsache dass der neue Beruf und der Frisör mit einem Inhaltspatch vor der eigentlichen Erweiterung kommt, lässt meiner Meinung nach schon drauf schließen dass Blizzard War gegenüber zumindest den nötigen Respekt gegenüber bringt. 

Letzendlich wird Warhammer online Blizzard wohl nicht vom Thron stossen. Wenn War annähernd das wird was es verspricht könnte es allerdings durchaus passieren dass einige bis viele PVP´ler wechseln werden. 

Ich persönlich muss allerdings ganz ehrlich sagen dass ich dachte die War-Grafik würde eher in Richtung AoC gehen. Mit so nem Quietschbunten Blizzardorientierten Game hätte ich dann doch nicht gerechnet.


----------



## Carcharoth (26. August 2008)

Dayanus schrieb:


> 3. So ein reichaltiger Patch wurde noch nie in der Geschichte von WoW veröffentlicht.



Blablabla...

Guck dir mal folgende Patchnotes an:

(1.0 und 1.1 waren in EU noch als Final Beta unterwegs)

1.2 Neuer Dungeon, Weihnachtsevent
1.3 Neuer Dungeon, neue Raidbosse, Versammlungssteine
1.5 Battlegrounds (in 1.4 wurde bereits das dazugehörige Ehresystem integriert)
1.6 Nanu.. wieder n neuer Dungeon. 
1.7 Noch n Dungeon... und der Jäger wurde überarbeitet. Und zwar extrem oO
1.8 Noch mehr Raidbosse. Ne ganze Zone (Silithus) wurde integriert bzw. verändert. etc.
1.9 Noch n Dungeon... das nimmt ja kein Ende *g*
1.11 Und wieder N Dungeon
2.01 <-- Der Patch war so ähnlich wie der kommende Patch. Er hat das Game auf TBC vorbereitet. Das heisst, es wurden die Talente ALLER Klassen verändert. Das Ehresystem wurde verändert. Die Arena wurde eingeführt, und so weiter und so fort etc. blablabla.

Ist also nix neues 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







> War es damals nicht so, dass lediglich ein paar technische, sowie UI Änderungen vor dem eigentlichen Release live gingen? Die Tatsache dass der neue Beruf und der Frisör mit einem Inhaltspatch vor der eigentlichen Erweiterung kommt, lässt meiner Meinung nach schon drauf schließen dass Blizzard War gegenüber zumindest den nötigen Respekt gegenüber bringt.


Ist doch hier dasselbe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Damals bei 2.01 wurden alle Features die auch Nichtkäufer von TBC nutzen konnten, in das Spiel ingegriert. Das ist mit 2.5 dasselbe.
Und da es Friseure in Undercity gibt, kann man die wohl kaum irgendwie vor normalen Usern verstecken... wozu auch. Macht ja keinen Sinn das nur Käufern von wotlk zu geben.

Einzig das mit dem neuen Beruf ist verwunderlich. Jewelcrafter wurde zwar damals mit 2.01 auch integriert, aber man konnte das nirgends lernen, da die benötigten Lehrer alle in der Scherbenwelt, auf der Draeneiinsel oder in Silvermoon waren. Und diese Gegenden waren halt noch nicht freigeschaltet. Es gab höchstens einige Rezepte bei verschiedenen NPCs zu kaufen.
Vielleicht wird das mit 2.5 ja auch so sein... wer weiss =)


----------



## Dayanus (26. August 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> ....
> 2.01 <-- Der Patch war so ähnlich wie der kommende Patch. Er hat das Game auf TBC vorbereitet. Das heisst, es wurden die Talente ALLER Klassen verändert. Das Ehresystem wurde verändert. Die Arena wurde eingeführt, und so weiter und so fort etc. blablabla.
> 
> Ist also nix neues
> ...



Ok der einzige Patch der vllt. so groß war der 2.01 da magst du wohl recht haben.


----------



## Raz9r (26. August 2008)

würde sagen  Blizzard hat konkurenz bekommen und versuchen einfach, das die leute nicht abspringen


----------



## Melian (26. August 2008)

Dayanus schrieb:


> 3. So ein reichaltiger Patch wurde noch nie in der Geschichte von WoW veröffentlicht.



Falsch.

Wenn dud ich erinnerst, Patch 2.0 brachte genau ähnliches zwei Monate vor dem offiziellen Release von BC.

Das vorherige Einfügen gewisser Spielinhalte gehört anscheinend zu der Strategie von Blizzard, und ich würde dies nicht als Angst oder Panik deuten, sondern als das normale Vorgehen.

Find ich übrigens auch vernünftig, so kann man sich schrittweise an die Änderungen gewöhnen.
Ich glaube, Blizzard bekommt keine Angst. Sie schätzen War als ebenbürtigen Gegner ein.

Aber es ist nun mal Sache, dass Wow einen ganz anderen Schwerpunkt legt. Wow ist der ungekrönte Meister des PVE und des Raidens, während WAr diejenigen anlocken, denen das PVP System in WoW zu unreif und unfertig ist.

Jedem das Seine. Das hat GOA und Blizzard längst erkannt..


----------



## Dayanus (26. August 2008)

Melian schrieb:


> Falsch.
> 
> Wenn dud ich erinnerst, Patch 2.0 brachte genau ähnliches zwei Monate vor dem offiziellen Release von BC.
> 
> ...




Ich habe es bereits ausgebessert, aber der Patch vor BC war glaub ich trotzdem etwas kleiner.


----------



## Ineluki-OA (26. August 2008)

WoW ist eher das bekannteste PvE Spiel, EQ 2 ist noch ne Ecke größer und "schwieriger".

Edith: @ Melian


----------



## Massamune (26. August 2008)

Als ich das hier gelesen habe ging mir das selbe durch den Kopf das Melian geschrieben hat.

Mit WAR werden sicher ein paar WoW Spieler wechseln aber das wird Blizz schon mit eingerechnet haben.


----------



## Moagim (26. August 2008)

Nein sie haben keine Angst.

WAR ist ganz anders aufgebaut als WoW.....Blizzard hat genug Leute in der WAR Beta um das zu beurteilen.
Wer glaubt dem sei nicht so, JEDE Firma betreibt Industriespionage. Auch die Spieleindustrie......vor allem die 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie auch offiziell bestätigt ist sind DIES die wichtigsten Inhalte des Patches:

    * Neue Klassen-Zauber und -Talente
    * Frisöre in den Hauptstädten
    * Neue Zeppelintürme vor Ogrimmar und Tirisfal
    * Der Hafen von Sturmwind
    * Der In-Game-Kalender
    * Überarbeitung der Jäger-Pet-Fähigkeiten
    * Neuer Beruf: Der Schiftgelehrte
    * Zwei neue Arenen mit neuem Layout, Gefahren und bewegten Hindernissen:
          o Orgrimmar Arena
          o Dalaran Arena

Gehen wirs mal der Reihe nach durch.

Neuer Skillbaum.....keine sonderliche Neuerung würde ich meinen, vor allem wird das des öfteren umgestellt. Hat einen sehr kurzen Effekt ohne das man 80 werden kann.
Frisöre.....ähem.......ja das wird sicher viele Spieler von WAR abbringen und an WoW fesseln *hust*
Neue Flugpunkte.......wenn interessiert das? Normalerweise läuft reisen so: need port. brauch Portal etc....
Hafen von Sturmwind.......Änderung einer Stadt die eigentlich nur wegen AH genutzt wird und bis der neue Kontinent drin ist, kann das nicht gerade viel Inhalt bieten.
In Game Kalender.........gibts in WAR ebenfalls, auserdem hat jeder der einen PC besitzt auch einen Kalender (man klicke mal auf die Uhrzeitanzeige in Windows)
Jäger-Pet-Änderung.........gabs auch schon oft.
Schriftgelehrter.....gut das kann eine Weile binden, aber ist wie alle Berufe in WoW nicht auf Maximum skillbar ohne auch ins höchste Gebiet zu können. Des weiteren glaubt wohl keiner mehr daran das ein WoW Beruf noch irgendwas sinnvolles produziert auser für Twinks.

2 neue Arenen.......Sie versteifen sich weiterhin auf das Arena PvP.....wer WoW wegen dem PvP verläßt, wird nicht von neuen Arenen gehalten. Wäre der denkbar schlechteste Ansatz für Spielerbindung.


Fazit: Blizzard hat KEINE "Gegenmaßnahme" mit diesem Patch im Sinn.


----------



## Massamune (26. August 2008)

Dayanus schrieb:


> Ich habe es bereits ausgebessert, aber der Patch vor BC war glaub ich trotzdem etwas kleiner.




Der einzige Unterschied zu dem Patch jetzt ist, das es den neuen Beruf schon zu erlernen geben wird.


----------



## Havamal (26. August 2008)

Glaub auch nicht, War wird allein mit allen die schon längst mit Wow aufgehört haben weil ihnen das Pvp einfach zu wenig ist, genug Kunden für die nächsten 3 Jahre haben, ohne das es Blizz gross kratzen wird!


----------



## !Jo (26. August 2008)

warum werden Patch-Ankündigungen für WoW im WAR Forum diskutiert?

mir ists sowas von Latte was Blizzard macht... außer natürlich "Mythic reagiert" und verschiebt den Open Beta Start um ne Woche vor. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Churchak (26. August 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Das war vor BC genau so, also nix besonderes!



falsch ! vor BC hat man die talente und die arena gepatcht nix wie zB berufe! das ganze hat auch für mich den anschein eines "angst-patches"  nur ändert selbiger nix an dem "problem" das ich imo in WoW hab und zwar meine langeweile. in meinen augen kommt das neue Add-on zu spät und der patch reist das ned raus! ganz einfach weil er nix wirklich bringt was einen über wochen beschäftigen kann,das neue berufe skilln ned und der haarebeiser erst recht ned.

Solln sie von mir aus das ding einen tag vor WAR bringen mir doch wuppe!
WAR ist bestellt und wird auch nicht wegen nem popelpatch, der hier auf Buffed als Sensation von der redaktion gefeiert wird , abbestellt! 
kommt er vor WAR (der patch) kann ich mir den noch fix anschaun und dann mit ruhigem gewissen ,da ich keine gefahr laufe was in WoW zu verpassen,erst mal meinen WoW acc.stilllegen und in ruhe WAR antesten und mich da austoben.


----------



## Hojo (26. August 2008)

Ich bezweifel das es ein Angst Patch ist...
Von offz. Seite wurde gesagt das sie mit dem Patch..ähnlich wie schon vor BC..eine Brücke schlagen wollen... somit wird einiges an Content schon im "alten" Spiel vorhanden sein...damit sich die Spieler damit schonmal anfreunden können und eventuelle Probleme usw. die auftauchen könnten noch behoben werden können bevor das Spiel dann letztendlich auf dem Markt kommt.

Es werden ja auch schon die neuen Flugpunkte für Northrend gesetzt ... und die bringen eigentlich NICHTS...ausser das sie rumstehen ...aber sie sind halt auch ein Teile der Brücke die der Patch bauen soll.... vorbereitung auf das Addon.

Bezweifel mal ganz stark das Blizz sich wegen WAR in die Hose pinkelt... Blizz Con ist wieder ausgebucht..selbst die neuen Karten sind oder werden schnell weg sein ... die Con in Paris war ein voller Erfolg... das Miniaturspiel steht in den Löchern...die nächsten TCG Editionen kommen...  

Warum bitte sollte Blizz also Angst haben ?
Sie haben soviele unterschiedliche Medien die alle mehr oder wneiger miteinander verknüpft sind... 
Selbst wenn x Spieler aufhören...dann kommen halt am selben tag wieder x neue Spieler die z.b. durch das TCG auf WOW aufmerksam geworden sind...

Jacke wie Hose... *g*

Angst müssten sie erst haben wenn ihre Cons nichtmehr gut besucht werden und ihre Produktie im Bezug auf WoW sich nichtmehr verkaufen.


----------



## Stancer (26. August 2008)

Also ich bin jemand der kein WoW mag und ein großer WAR Fan ist. Man könnte sogar sagen ich finde WoW eines der dämmlichsten Spiele überhaupt und meiner Meinung nach war es das schlimmste was dem MMO Genre passieren konnte.

Aber Blizz braucht sich echt nicht vor jemanden zu verstecken. Wenn diese 10Mio. Abos denn stimmen, was kann schlimmstenfalls passieren ? 
WAR schlägt ein wie eine Bombe und boomt wie sonst was, was ich aber bezweifel, da die mehrheit der Spieler doch eher PvE bevorzugt. Dann würde WoW max. 2-3 Mio Spieler verlieren. Wären immernoch 7 Mio.

Aber es ist doch logisch, dass Blizz mit allen Mitteln verhindern will Spieler an WAR zu verlieren. Das hat nix mit Angst zu tun, sondern es geht ums Geld. Blizzard ist ein kaufmännisches Unternehmen und wie jedes Unternehmen strebt man da Gewinnmaximierung als Ziel an. 3 Mio Spieler weniger wären ein Verlust, aber nicht der Untergang, trotzdem will man diese Spieler gerne behalten.

Also schiebt Blizz nun Contentpatches ran um die Spieler bei der Stange zu halten und sie zu beschäftigen in der Hoffnung, dass die Spieler WAR dann einfach vergessen bzw. das Interesse verlieren.

Mit Angst hat das nix zu tun sondern mit Marketingstrategie !!! Keine Spielefirma programmiert Spiele aus "Liebe". Es geht immer nur ums Geld verdienen !


----------



## Curumo (26. August 2008)

Ich sehe die ganze Sache so,
Angst hat Blizz sicher keine aber was spricht dagegen einfach noch mal auf nummer Sicher zu gehen


----------



## Airness (26. August 2008)

Das hat nichts mit Angst zutun, sondern einfache alltägliche Strategie.
Da die WAR news auf zahlreichen Seiten momentan überwiegen, hält sich Blizzard eben neben der Beta mit solchen News im Gespräch.

Angst haben sicher die WAR Entwickler, aber nicht wegen WOTL, sondern ob der Start auch reibungslos und ohne große Probleme ablaufen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## creep (26. August 2008)

man könnte die frage auch rumdrehen:

Wird Warhammer vielleicht schon im September released, Städte und Klassen gestrichen, weil man WotlK aus dem Weg gehen möchte ?

Wer sich ein bisschen über die beiden Betas informiert hat, der weiß ziemlich genau, dass beide Spiele komplett unterschiedliche Geschmäcker bedienen.

Warhammer setzt seinen Schwerpunkt auf RvR (mit einigen guten Ideen), daher ist der PVE-Bereich bisher nur unteres Mittelmaß, mit nur wenigen guten Ideen (Public Quests), die (noch) nicht optimal umgesetzt sind (Loots, zu eintönig auf Dauer)

WoW setzt weiterhin auf einen abwechslungsreichen PVE-Content, mit 5er, 10er, 25er-Instanzen, mit wieder mal verbesserten Quests (Präsentation, Abwechslung), stinkt aber weiterhin im PVP ab, mit einem toten Open-PVP, mit unmotivierten und seelenlosen PVP-Schlachten in den Schlachtfeldern und einem unfairen Arena-System.

Es werden sich wohl eher wenige PVE-Gamer lange Zeit nach Warhammer verirren, zumindest nicht, wenn das PVE in Warhammer so bleibt, wie im Moment. Dafür ist das PVE bei WoW zu ausgereift, und Lotr und Co bieten hier bessere Alternativen im PVE, falls WoW nicht gefällt, als Warhammer im Moment bieten könnte.

Anders herum besteht die Chance, dass Warhammer für Online-PVP-Schlachten im Fantasy-Genre endlich die lang ersehnte Hoffnung auf Besserung wird. Denn da konnten Lotr und AoC bisher ebenfalls kaum Punkten. Alleine Guild Wars bietet hier Konkurrenz. Doch bis zum 2ten Teil dauert es wohl noch ein bisschen^^

Bis dahin muss Warhammer sich entwickeln und beweisen.......und kann dann die Zielgruppe befriedigen, bei denen die anderen Spiele der letzten Zeit gescheitert sind.

Wenn eine Firma vor der anderen "Angst" hat, dann zu Unrecht, da man zwar meistens nur 1 online-game monatlich bezahlen mag, aber die Qualitäten der Spiele zu unterschiedlich sind, als das man sich groß auf die Füße treten sollte.

Das sieht natürlich anders aus, wenn Blizz mal richtig an seinem PVP-System schrauben würde....aber die Beta zeigt klar, dass das wohl nicht im Sinne von Blizz ist; das die PVP-Foren von Blizz weiterhin Weltweit ignoriert werden, und das man auch mit dem nächsten Addon übers PVP in WoW nur den Kopf schütteln kann.

Also Warhammer: Nimm dir lieber die Zeit, mach nicht den Fehler wie AoC, und bring ein fertiges Spiel in die Regale, das rockt und das PvP/RvR - herzen höher schlagen lässt......ach was red ich....dafür ist es schon zu spät...termin steht fest.....also einfach warhammer nicht direkt zu release kaufen, und abwarten ,wie es sich in den ersten Monaten entwickelt


----------



## Moagim (26. August 2008)

Curumo schrieb:


> Ich sehe die ganze Sache so,
> Angst hat Blizz sicher keine aber was spricht dagegen einfach noch mal auf nummer Sicher zu gehen



Würde mich nur mal interessieren was das mit "auf Nummer Sicher" gehen zu tun hat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Inhalte im Patch sprechen ja nur Leute an, welche sowiso mit dem WoW wie es derzeit ist zufrieden sind......da wäre keine Gefahr gewesen das die zu WAR wechseln.
WoW PvP, war mal schöner.....Aber das Thema wurde lange genug durchgekaut, muss man hier nicht wieder aufrollen.


----------



## Hojo (26. August 2008)

Was mich gerade mal so interessiert...passt nicht 100%zum Thema..also sorry...
Aber...wie steht ihr allgemein zur Firma Blizzard ?

Viele schreiben und sagen immer das sie WoW hassen...oder es scheisse finden...es das bescheuerste Spiel der Menschheit ist ...gerade so als ob es alles was jemals schlecht gemacht wurde in einem Spiel vereinen würde... *g*
Aber... wie seht ihr die Firma selber...ich meine die hat ja nicht nur WoW erschaffen...


----------



## Moagim (26. August 2008)

Hojo schrieb:


> Aber...wie steht ihr allgemein zur Firma Blizzard ?




Blizzard hat mir zB einige schöne Spiele beschert....Diablo gespielt, Warcraft gespielt, Starcraft gespielt, selbst WoW habe ich lange gespielt.....nur frisst es mir einfach zuviel Zeit am Stück.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (26. August 2008)

Hojo schrieb:


> Was mich gerade mal so interessiert...passt nicht 100%zum Thema..also sorry...
> Aber...wie steht ihr allgemein zur Firma Blizzard ?
> 
> Viele schreiben und sagen immer das sie WoW hassen...oder es scheisse finden...es das bescheuerste Spiel der Menschheit ist ...gerade so als ob es alles was jemals schlecht gemacht wurde in einem Spiel vereinen würde... *g*
> Aber... wie seht ihr die Firma selber...ich meine die hat ja nicht nur WoW erschaffen...



so wenig neues wie möglich aber so perfekt wie möglich bitte!^^

und blizzard als weltgrößter spielehersteller braucht keine angst vor mythic mit ihren wannabe"hammer" zu haben
p.s. blizz arbeitet bereits an nem neuen mmo neben den kommenten 100% tophits starcraft2 &diablo3..also selbst wenn WoW langsam die höchstgrenze an kundschaft erreicht hat und nun wieder nach unten sickert..angst vor irgendwas haben müssen die noch lange nicht


----------



## Flanko (26. August 2008)

Der Patch hat doch nix zu bedeuten par wochen vor dem start von bc kam auch ein patch der neue skillungen und inhalte brachte wär ja nicht so gut für blizz wen die inhalte erst mit der erweiterung eingeführt werden weil wären erst die server überlastet von den downloads weil alle sofort losspielen möchten und wie bei bc gibts ein kleines event


----------



## pampam (26. August 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> [...]
> Vielleicht wird das mit 2.5 ja auch so sein... wer weiss =)



Wenn es ein 2.5 geben wird... 
wohl eher 3.0 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (26. August 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> so wenig neues wie möglich aber so perfekt wie möglich bitte!^^
> 
> und blizzard als weltgrößter spielehersteller braucht keine angst vor mythic mit ihren wannabe"hammer" zu haben
> p.s. blizz arbeitet bereits an nem neuen mmo neben den kommenten 100% tophits starcraft2 &diablo3..also selbst wenn WoW langsam die höchstgrenze an kundschaft erreicht hat und nun wieder nach unten sickert..angst vor irgendwas haben müssen die noch lange nicht



*hust* Ich sag es ja nur ungern aber Marktführer ist derzeit EA und nicht Blizzard, auch wenn sie es vielleicht gerne wären  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vatertod (26. August 2008)

blizzard ist ein garant für ein sehr gutes, sehr ausgereiftes spiel, egal, was sie rausbringen. wow war ihr erstes mmo und, wie ALLE titel davor, sehr gut und ein erfolg. Diablo3 ist für mich schon gekauft. Wo Blizzard drin steht, ist spielspass und die liebe zum detail drin. Und das ist auch die einzigste Firma, die es geschafft hat, jedes Game um Jahre zu verschieben (un den publisher immer im  zaum zu halten), diese dann perfektioniert auf den Markt schmeissen und die Games sich alle X Millionen mal verkaufen. Jedes einzelne Game. Kein Wunder, dass Vivendi die alles machen lässt, worauf die lust haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (26. August 2008)

Pente schrieb:


> *hust* Ich sag es ja nur ungern aber Marktführer ist derzeit EA und nicht Blizzard, auch wenn sie es vielleicht gerne wären
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sry aber da liegst du schlicht falsch (hab ne N24 reportage gesehen..da ham sie so ne tolle tabelle gezeigt..EA ist zweiter ..ääätsch^^)

edit: blizzard als blizzard gibt es eigentlich nicht...ACTIVISION BLIZZARD>EA


----------



## Azrael.Dawn (26. August 2008)

Hm, ich bezweifle, das irgentjemand noch Blizzard vom  thoron stoßen könnte und das weiß Blizzard auch selbst.
Bevor irgentein spiel von einer anderen Frima entwickelt wird, dass WoW schlägt, lässt Blizzard selbst WoW sterben und bringt dafür ein neues Spiel auf den Markt.
Der Patch soll warscheinlich schon ein wenig dem Strom der Leute, die zu WAR wechseln wollen entgegenwirken, aber es soll denke ich auch, wie vor BC eine "Brücke schlagen.
Angst hat Blizz denke ich zwar nicht, aber selbstverständlich versuchen sie möglichst die Spielerzahlen zu halten bzw noch mehr Leute zu WoW zu bekommen.

MfG
Azrael


----------



## Syane (26. August 2008)

Hojo schrieb:


> Was mich gerade mal so interessiert...passt nicht 100%zum Thema..also sorry...
> Aber...wie steht ihr allgemein zur Firma Blizzard ?
> 
> Viele schreiben und sagen immer das sie WoW hassen...oder es scheisse finden...es das bescheuerste Spiel der Menschheit ist ...gerade so als ob es alles was jemals schlecht gemacht wurde in einem Spiel vereinen würde... *g*
> Aber... wie seht ihr die Firma selber...ich meine die hat ja nicht nur WoW erschaffen...




Hat bei mir mit D2 angefangen und ging weiter mit wc3 und natürlich wow ...mittlerweile hab ich aufgehört alle 3 spiele zu spielen... keine Frage allesamt großartige Titel doch darf man nicht außer augen lassen das es noch mehr außer Blizzard gibt ...die zweifells ohne ebensogute spiele wie die Macher der Warcraft saga herstellen können. Troz allem ist mir in lezter Zeit bei Blizzard der Profit zu weit in den Vordergrundd gerückt.

Kurzum ist Blizzard ne gute Spiele schmiede ... jedoch nicht der einzige Fisch im Teich ;D


----------



## Pente (26. August 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> sry aber da liegst du schlicht falsch (hab ne N24 reportage gesehen..da ham sie so ne tolle tabelle gezeigt..EA ist zweiter ..ääätsch^^)
> 
> edit: blizzard als blizzard gibt es eigentlich nicht...ACTIVISION BLIZZARD>EA



Selbst als Activision Blizzard ist der Marktanteil noch kleiner als der von EA. Du solltest einfach öfter mal die E3 Pressekonferenzen der Firmen ansehen dann wüsstest du z.B. was für ein enormes Produktspektrum EA überhaupt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber das tut auch überhaupt nichts zur Sache welche Firma nun wie groß ist, das ist nicht Gegenstand dieser Diskussion und führt nur unnötig vom eigentlichen Thema ab


----------



## Secretraven (26. August 2008)

kurz und knapp:

Blizz hat keine Angst, was sie machen ist lediglich ganz normale Marktstrategie, hättet ihr in Sowi, Politik, BWL oder sonst was besser aufgepasst wüsstet ihr das. -.-


----------



## Noxiel (26. August 2008)

Pente schrieb:


> *hust* Ich sag es ja nur ungern aber Marktführer ist derzeit EA und nicht Blizzard, auch wenn sie es vielleicht gerne wären
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Und hier muß ich nun widersprechen. Activision-Blizzard (erst kürzlich fusioniert Quelle) ist der größte und profitabelste Spiele-Publisher der Welt.

Warhammer wird trotzdem geil.


----------



## Terratec (26. August 2008)

Ich fasse mal zusammen:
Ein Patch von Blizzard würde ganz anders aussehen, wenn Blizzard wirklich Angst hätte. Das scheinen sie aber nicht zu haben, da
a) der Patch nur Leute betrifft die bisher mit WoW zufrieden waren.
b) es wie bei 2.0.1 nur ein Übergangspatch zum nächsten Addon ist.
c) WAR ein anderes Themengebiet als WoW behandelt und daher keine "Gefahr" für WoW darstellt.
Was ich dazu denke:
Eigentlich für alle die WoW spielen nur eine tolle Neuerung. Denn das Blizzard sich damit abgefunden hat, dass Warhammer Kunden gewinnen will, die sie mir ihrer Art von Pvp nicht beeindrucken will, heißt automatisch auch, dass sie sich höchstwahrscheinlich wieder mehr dem PvE Content zuwenden werden. Zwar kommen im Patch auch zwei neue Arenen, aber diese wurden, so denke ich, mehr kleines als Extra hinzugefügt. So werden hoffentlich keine Talente mehr dem PvP so angepasst, dass sie im PvE nutzlos werden und uns erwartet das, wofür WoW eigentlich ausgelegt ist: Raids und schöne Instanzen. Der nächste Schritt in diese Richtung wäre ja die Raids wieder auf 40 Spieler zu erhöhen, aber davon können wir wahrscheinlich die nächste Zeit nur träumen.
Ich werde dennoch War als "Hauptspiel" spielen, da mir PvP besser gefällt als PvE (aufgrund der höheren Abwechslung), aber WoW höre ich deßhalb nicht auf, da mir zum Chillen, ein Raid immer noch besser tut als eine Keepschlacht.
So far...Terratec


----------



## Havamal (26. August 2008)

Der einzige der wow killen kann ist wow und für mich hat es das schon echt gut gemacht*g*

Auch wenns noch viele Necrophile auf die  Server treibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sifo-Dyas (26. August 2008)

Dayanus schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Also ich bin kein WAR Fan Boy, Personen die meine Posts gelesen haben wissen das ich WAR auch sher kritisch gegenüberstehe.
> ...



Grundsätzlich hast du mit der Vermutung recht, das Blizzard seinen Kokurrenten Warhammer sehr viel ernster nimmt als Funcom der ihn nach Release zumindest ein Warnung was da passieren könnte wenn ein halbwegs ausgereiftes MMO als Konkurrent auftauchen könnte an Potential hat WoW Kundschaft abzugraben. Von Angst würde ich da aber nicht sprechen, eher von Gesunden Respekt vor der Konkurenz wo sehr viel Geld mit EA dahinter steht. Auch wenn sich EA offiziell nur noch als Publisher fungiert ist trozdem da sollte WAR ähnlich Erfolgreich starten wie WoW damals ist die Gefahr groß das Spieler die einaml wechseln nicht so schnell wieder kommen würden.

Also ist der Logische schluß, das man vorher etwas tun muß, und das wird dieser Inhalts Patch werden. Damit geht Blizzard zwar auch ein Risiko ein da mit diesem Patch wahrlich schon einiges sein weg ins Game findet, aber das liegt daran das vieles noch nicht Final ist, sollte die lezten Release Daten auch nur annährend stimmen mit Mitte/Ende November für WotLK wäre dies ohne neue Inhalte defenetiv zu lang. Dazu gibs sogar eine Studie die mal von Spieleherstellern in Auftrag gegeben wurde, das wenn spieler ein wechsel zu einem anderen Produkt machen und dort eine gewisse Zeit und Erfolge erzielen davon 76% bei dem neuen Produkt bleiben und nicht wieder zu ihrem alten zurückkehren. Sicher die Studie ist schon was älter aber sie stimmt sicher auch heute noch.

Blizzard mußte also Reagieren, das neue Addon bekommt noch eine neue Klasse und den neuen Kontient was sonst noch kommt bleibt offen, Eventuell wird Blizzard den Preis für das Addon anpassen müssen 39€ oder sogar 49€ wird man dafür nicht Zahlen wollen könnte ich mir denken. Aber mirt den Contend Patch wird man viele Kunden halten können da viele sicher den neuen Beruf skillen wollen der rest ist nur beiwerk und nicht wirklich etwas großartiges.

Fazit: Blizzard fürchtet die Konkurrenz nicht hat aber duchaus Respekt davor, und reagiert darauf entsprechend. Der Vorsprung von Blizzard ist groß genug das sie auch einige Spieler einbussen verkraften werden.

Mythic hngegen müssen erstmal beweisen das WAR trotz streichung das hält was so vollmundig versprochen wurde. Klappt der Start reibunglos weitestgehend wird man mit WAR als Konkurrent leben müssen. Ich freu mich auf beide Titel !


----------



## Ren-Alekz (26. August 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Und hier muß ich nun widersprechen. Activision-Blizzard (erst kürzlich fusioniert Quelle) ist der größte und profitabelste Spiele-Publisher der Welt.
> 
> Warhammer wird trotzdem geil.



hehe pente und mir dann unterstellen ich würd mich nit informiern ;P

ich würde doch keinen unsinn erzählen^^


----------



## Emokeksii (26. August 2008)

Das einzigste was mir angst macht sind solche threads die automatisch zum flamen einladen ._.


----------



## Pente (26. August 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> hehe pente und mir dann unterstellen ich würd mich nit informiern ;P
> 
> ich würde doch keinen unsinn erzählen^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ab und zu lohnt sich News lesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sorry.


----------



## Ferox21 (26. August 2008)

Nun ja, also Blizzard wird definitiv keine Angst vor Warhammer Online haben. Alleine von den Abozahlen wird WoW sich noch viele Jahre lang selbst tragen und denen einen Riesenumsatz bescheren. Nur sollten sie weiterhin gute Spiele produzieren und sich nicht auf den Lorbeeren ausruhen (wo bleibt eigentlich Starcraft II ?).

Einzig sieht man, dass sich Blizzard bei den bisherigen Konkurrenzprodukten in Lich King sehr ausgiebig bedient hat. Zwar schaut letztlich jeder von jedem ab, aber hier ist es schon deutlich - die Achivements sind einmal aus Herr der Ringe online und dem kommenden WAR (Wälzer)  entlehnt, das open PVP Gebiet mit festen Zielen oder größere Storyelemente (HdRO oder Guild Wars). Und ich vermute sehr stark, dass wir bald sowas wie Public Quests in WoW sehen werden, spätestens im nächsten Addon, sobald sich das System in WAR bewährt hat.

Dennoch ist es wohl kein Zufall, dass der Patch zur Zeit vom WAR Release erscheint, nur mich beeinflusst das nicht. WAR wird gespielt und dann entschieden of fest gewechselt wird...


----------



## Magmaster (26. August 2008)

Nein - Blizzard muss sich da keine Sorgen machen.

Zugegeben das der angekündigte Inhaltspatch mit Neuerungen aus WotLK natürlich dem release von WAR entgegen wirken soll - bzw. Leute aktivieren soll die sonst bis zum Addon eine WoW - Pause machen würden.

Aber WAR als ernsthafte Gefahr - maximal für sich selbst - mit den viel zu hoch getseckten zielen und was letztendlich wirklich umgesetzt wird ....
Die bringen ca. 25 % von dem was die angekündigt haben ... und das soll noch motivieren ?
Versprechen Beta keys und geben sie dann doch nicht?
Bringen Betaserver zum Absturz sodas die Beta eingestellt werden musst - weil Sie es net wieder zum laufen bringen ...

Mal im Ernst ... Noch mehr kann man net falsch machen ....

ich werde es mir mal von der Ferne anschauen ... bin aber maximal bereit mir eine Testversion welche man später vieleicht für 14 Tage oder so anbieten könnte ... wie Blizzard es auch macht .... anzuschauen und daraufhin zu entscheiden ob ich es Spiele oder eher nicht ... von der beta her muss ich sagen eher nicht .... aber ich lass mich gern vom gegenteil überzeugen in Form einer trailversion ... da ich nicht bereit bin für eine schlechte Betaversion zum release zu bezahlen wie damals bei LOTR ... vanguard ... usw..... Es ist genug abgezockt wurden in der spieleindustrie .... nun muss die leistung kommen ... und die bringen zur zeit nicht viele anbieter auf dem Bereich .... LOTR hat sich gebessert ... ist aber immer noch nicht da wo es sein sollte .... AOC - bis level 20 OK danach ... naja  ... in nen Jahr bestimmt besser (aber das Game hatte nun mal jetzt Release und nicht in einen Jahr, ich bezahle ja auch jetzt dafür und nicht erst in einen Jahr...)


----------



## sTereoType (27. August 2008)

Magmaster schrieb:


> Aber WAR als ernsthafte Gefahr - maximal für sich selbst - mit den viel zu hoch getseckten zielen und was letztendlich wirklich umgesetzt wird ....
> Die bringen ca. 25 % von dem was die angekündigt haben ... und das soll noch motivieren ?
> Versprechen Beta keys und geben sie dann doch nicht?
> Bringen Betaserver zum Absturz sodas die Beta eingestellt werden musst - weil Sie es net wieder zum laufen bringen ...
> ...


bin ich im falschen film? 25% von dem was angekündigt wurde? warst du auf der rütli schule der klassenbeste in mathe?
Sorry aber solch eine krass übertriebene aussage disqualifiziert einen gleich selbst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondain (27. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Ausserdem wird niemand...und das betone ich NIEMAND Blizzards MMO Vorherrschaft in Asien in den nächsten 4 Jahren brechen, vollkommen egal was kommen mag.



Wen bitte interessieren die Asiaten ? Mit denen zocken wir sowieso nie zusammen.
Und....du betonst ja anscheinend gerne vieles. Deine Posts sind dennoch meistens fürn PoPo.
Wie auch unter anderem folgendes 



> Auch auf die Gefahr hin dass ich mich wiederhole...Ich bin NACH WIE VOR der Meinung, dass, wenn jemand einen Thread eröffnet...dessen Frage er mit 2 Minuten Google, simplem Benutzen der Suchfunktion des Forums, oder einfach nur Durchklicken der Threads auf Seite 1 selbst beantworten kann...dass ich dann SEHR GUT VERSTEHEN KANN, warum die Leute, die hier im Forum schon längere Zeit aktiv sind so reagieren.
> 
> Klar, die Fragesteller sind immer andere...aber die Leute die hier das Forum lesen, die hier jeden Tag reinschaun, die lebendige Community darstellen, und nicht nach dem Motto "Account erstellt - Frage gepostet - Danke Weg" hier reinposten und die Lesbarkeit des Forums in Mitleidenschaft ziehen fühlen sich dadurch zu einem schönen Anteil einfach ganz klassisch...genervt.
> 
> Solche Posts sind einfach unnötig, ihre Gründe sind nicht Informationssuche, sondern schlicht und ergreifend Faulheit und Bequemlichkeit. Klar verhindert es keinen dieser Posts wenn man nicht, oder nur mit Schrott antwortet...allerdings nerven sie einfach, und die Frustration eines grossen Teils der COmmunity wird daraus verständlich....genau wie die darauf unweigerlich folgenden Antworten.



Gibt halt auch Leute bei denen RL > Internet die noch nicht jeden einzelnen Post kennen wie anscheinend du.



> Wenn Blizz heute hergeht, und ein Textbasierendes Adventure im Warcraft - Universum veröffentlicht...und einen guten Trailer als Intro davorsetzt...spielen es trotzdem 6 Millionen Asiaten.



Das glaubst du doch wohl selber nicht xD
Textbasierend vor ein paar Jahren vielleicht aber heutzutage ja ne ist klar ^^

Aber scheinst im allgemeinen gerne viel Stuss zu labern. 
Habe bis jetzt alle Infos zum Game hier im Forum gefunden die ich suchte und muste selber nie Posten.
In der ganzen Zeit bist du mir extrem negativ aufgefallen. Scheinst zu meinen du wärst der King of the Internet xD
Auf jeden fall vom Forum wenn ich so deine Posts lese weis ich ganz genau du bist son Typ der sich jeden Post durchliest,
24/7 zockt und eigentlich schon gar nicht mehr weis wie die Welt von draussen aussieht.

Und es gibt doch hier im gesamten War Forum nicht einen einzigen Post den du nicht gelesen hast. 
Stimmts oder habe ich recht ? xD

Komme dadurch darauf, dass ich in deinen Posts schon div. male  gelesen habe das du dich über leute aufregst die Fragen stellen (die du vielleicht schon 10 mal gelesen hast aber immer von anderen Usern kommen die sich untereinander doch gar nicht kennen; Hallo aufwachen xD) bzw andere mit deinen mimi flames unterstützt die dann wie du auch selber immer mit der Sufu kommen und Texte verfassen der User X soll doch mal im Forum suchen. 

Gibt halt auch noch leute bei denen der PC die Nebensache/Hobby ist (nicht wie anscheinend bei dir das Leben) und die folglich selbstverständlich nicht z.B.: über 1 Stunde ihrer Kostbaren Lebenszeit damit verschwenden wollen nach einer evtl. irgendwo in den 100000 Posts bereits vorhanden Antwort zu suchen. Nach einem Thread hat man dann auch schon genug wenn dieser mehr als 20 Seiten beinhaltet. ( wobei 15 Seiten nur Flames oder Sufu waren. Evtl auch was zu dem Thema zu dem jemand etwas wissen wollte, aber halt keine direkte/passende Antwort auf die Frage von User X)

Vielleicht blickst auch du es ja irgendwann auch mal, dass Fragen die du nicht beantworten möchtest, einfach ignoriert werden können oder falls du ein netter wärst könntest einfach einen Link zur passenden Antwort posten.

Letztendlich müste dir als 24/7 Zocker doch daran gelegen sein, dass hier eine entspannte Atmospähre herrscht WAR ist schliesslich bald dein neues Leben und für ein paar andere wirds ein tolles Hobby. Da sollte man nicht soviel rumkacken.
Damit machst dich nicht grade beliebt. Aber schneinst auch nicht allzuviel drauf zu geben Hauptsache hast ein paar "Freunde" in in deiner virtuellen Welt die ebenso drauf sind wie du.

Kommst extrem hochnäsig rüber als wärst Graf Kotz persönlich. 

Sry muste ich mal loswerden solche leute wie du gehen gar nicht =/

MfG


----------



## sTereoType (27. August 2008)

und nur um sorzzara das zu sagen hast du dir einen acc gemacht? dein leben muss erbärmlich sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


/target sorzzara
/cheer
ohne leute wie sorzzara würde dieses forum vor dummen fragen untergehen. und er scheints richtig zu machen, denn wie du selbst schon sagtest musstest du selbst noch nie posten und hast die antwort gefunden. und jetzt überleg mal wie oft sorzzara die antwort gegeben hatte die du gesucht hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: ist heute vollmond oder was? so viele deppen ist ja nciht mehr normal. selbst für buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (27. August 2008)

Ich hab mal "Ja" angekreuzt, um ein bisschen Spannung in das Thema zu bringen, so ein hübscher Flamewar hätte doch was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondain (27. August 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ohne leute wie sorzzara würde dieses forum vor dummen fragen untergehen. und er scheints richtig zu machen, denn wie du selbst schon sagtest musstest du selbst noch nie posten und hast die antwort gefunden. und jetzt überleg mal wie oft sorzzara die antwort gegeben hatte die du gesucht hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Von Sorzzara nicht einmal ich weis halt wie ich zu suchen habe der Post ist ja auch allgemein auf die ganzen User die Ihr so angkackt bezogen  und nicht auf mich. Scheinst ja auch nichts mehr zu merken 

MfG


----------



## sTereoType (27. August 2008)

Mondain schrieb:


> Von Sorzzara nicht einmal ich weis halt wie ich zu suchen habe der Post ist ja auch allgemein auf die ganzen User die Ihr so angkackt bezogen  und nicht auf mich. Scheinst ja auch nichts mehr zu merken
> 
> MfG


gut mondain dann versteh ich nicht was du hier willst. du hast mit dieser community anscheind nix am hut. es geht dir nicht um dich und du suchst dir deine antworten auch selbst. dann musst du mir nur verraten warum es keinen anderen menschen gibt der dir zu hört.


----------



## Sanitäter (27. August 2008)

und selbst WENN WAR  WoW überholt .. in 2 jahren kommt Diablo 3 ( neuer Goldesel) und Starcraft 2 ( in Asien bekommen das die Kinder zur geburt und werdn in der schule nur noch danach unterrichtet) also um Geldsorgen brauchen die Blizzard leutzt sich keinen gedanken machen.


----------



## Kronis (27. August 2008)

Ja die haben die Hosen voll genauso wie sie diese vor AoC,HdR und Hellgate voll hatten.Ne im Ernst keiner kann blizzard mit WoW toppen.


----------



## Mondain (27. August 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> es geht dir nicht um dich und du suchst dir deine antworten auch selbst



das hast du gut erkannt dafür gebe ich dir eine 1+ mit *chen


----------



## SohnDesRaben (27. August 2008)

WAR wurde mindestens so gehypt wie AoC und wo steht AoC 3 Monate später?

Glaube nicht, dass Blizzard vor irgendwas Angst haben muss. 

WAR muss sich erst beweisen, dann ist genug Zeit um "Angst" zu haben.

Als Marktführer hat Blizzard genug Chancen und Zeit um dann zu reagieren, falls etwas läuft wie es nicht sollte.


Aber eine Bitte: WAR-Fanboys/-girls und liebe PvP-Kiddies geht ruhig zu WAR. Euch wird niemand vermissen. ;-)


----------



## Tic0 (27. August 2008)

Kronis schrieb:


> Ja die haben die Hosen voll genauso wie sie diese vor AoC,HdR und Hellgate voll hatten.Ne im Ernst keiner kann blizzard mit WoW toppen.



Wird auch nicht ums toppen gehen. Kundenverlust will aber denke ich jede normale Firma vermeiden.
Von jeden 12€ können sich die Mitarbeiter n paar Schachteln Eis kaufen, will man da drauf verzichten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal sehen wann der Patch dann genau kommt. Aber ich denke nicht das es jetzt ein Patch ist, um gezielt Leute
davon abzuhalten auf WAR umzusteigen. Die, die es tun wollen, werden es auch trotz dem Patch machen.

Desweiteren kann mans ja nur erwarten das noch ein Patch vor dem Addon kommt, wenns dann noch ne weile
braucht, bis es released werden kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Visssion (27. August 2008)

das is sicher nich alles bis auf den kontinent oO auserdem warum sollten se angst haben ?? Es gibt immer noch genug leute die wow weiterhin spielen werden!!


----------



## Sorzzara (27. August 2008)

Wobei man Toppen jetzt mal definieren müsste...im Ernst Leute, wir reden hier in Begriffen wie "Angst" oder "Toppen" oder dass ein Spiel/eine Firma "besser" ist...definieren wir mal...ab wann ist denn ein Spiel "besser" als das andere?

Ich weiss nicht warum, aber der Begriff Accountzahlen taucht hier irgendwie sehr oft auf...ich definiere den Erfolg zum Beispiel nicht darüber. Mir ist es vollkommen wurscht ob WAR nun 2 Millionen Accounts in einem Jahr hat, oder 4 Millionen. Denn...auf einen Server passen sowieso niemals soviele Spieler, also hab ich auf dem Server den ich bespiele eine komplette Community, auch wenns nur 2,5 Millionen Accs weltweit sind...und nur darauf kommts mir an...darauf, und darauf dass der Entwickler genug monetäre Kraft hat, neuen Content zu entwickeln und reinzubringen, um die Motivation oben zu halten.

So...dann ist das Game für mich erfolgreich. Allerdings setzt die COmmunity hier scheinbar oft andere Masstäbe an, die einen Vergleich wie in Form der OpenerPost Frage hier zulassen. Dann lasst mal hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Mondain, es ehrt mich zwar, dass jemand sich extra einen Account erstellt, nur um mich flamen zu können (Wie feige ist es, wenn man sogar seine Virtuelle Iddentität hinter einer anderen verstecken muss) aber wenn du keine Intelligenten Argumente Vorbringen kannst, warum die Community mich hassen sollte, so bitte ich dich wirklich, wieder auf deinen Mainaccount umzuloggen, und dich einfach still und leise weiterzuärgern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atroniss (27. August 2008)

hm man merkt schon das die auf War achten was ja normal ist.

-War kündig Archievments an, wow hat es dann auf mal

-War kündigt Knockback fähigkeiten an, wow bekommt das jetzt doch ( damals wurde schon damti gearbeitet vpr release)

-War kündigt viel PvP an,auf einmal gibt es Arenen

-War kündigt den releas daay an, kurze Zeit später kommt komischer weise die Werbe einen Freund Aktion(anfang August) wo man wenn man 2 Monate(anfang August+2monat^^,War kommt am 18September) nen Mount kriegt

-War kündigt Belaergungswaffen an, auf einmal soll mit den Add on auch sowas kommen

-gibt noch vieles mehr.

Soll kein Flame an wow sein, man ,muss sich halt anpassen damit die Kunden nicht weglaufen, ist ja normal.

Und mir ist es relativ egal wieviele War spielen hauptsache auf den Server wo ich bin sind viele Leute und dort ist ordenlich RvR,das ist für mich dann Erfolg, nähmlich wenn ICH spass dran habe


----------



## Terratec (27. August 2008)

Die ganze Zeit über hast du nur gesucht und musstest nie posten? Hast es aber erstaunlich lange durchgehalten - von gestern um 23 Uhr bis jetzt, wahnsinn! Zudem lästerst du im Internet über Leute, was meiner Meinung nach  schlimmer ist als Freunde im Internet zu haben. 
Und entspannte Athmosphäre entstand größtenteils durch Sorzzaras Post entstanden, während deiner nur provokant ist. Ich für meinen Teil bin froh dass ich mich im RL nicht mit Leuten wie dir abgeben muss - da würde ich Sorzzara bevorzugen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Wenigstens hat man im Forum die Möglichkeit des Reportbuttons.


----------



## Mondain (27. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Und Mondain, es ehrt mich zwar, dass jemand sich extra einen Account erstellt, nur um mich flamen zu können (Wie feige ist es, wenn man sogar seine Virtuelle Iddentität hinter einer anderen verstecken muss) aber wenn du keine Intelligenten Argumente Vorbringen kannst, warum die Community mich hassen sollte, so bitte ich dich wirklich, wieder auf deinen Mainaccount umzuloggen, und dich einfach still und leise weiterzuärgern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sollte kein direkter flame sein ist halt Tatsache und wenn das nicht einsiehst dann tust mir Leid.
Und das hier ist mein erster Acc habe keinen anderen du Vogel xD


----------



## Sorzzara (27. August 2008)

Naja gut, dass kann man so auch nicht stehn lassen Atroniss...

Die Achievements als System sind ja nicht neu...HdRO hat das in seinem Buch der Taten auch schon umgesetzt.

Knockback gibts in WoW auch schon ne Weile...nur eben nicht als Spielerfertigkeiten (Wäre auch unlustig, zb. bei der Flagge in EoTS)

Arenen gibts auch schon sehr viel länger als die richtige Bekanntheit von WAR begonnen hat...haben auch wenig mit dem WAR PvP gemein.

Belagerungswaffen hat auch nicht grade WAR erfunden

Und generell kann man das "Der eine Hats, deshalb hats der andere auch gemacht" Ziemlich in die Tonne kloppen. Es ist nunmal so, dass sich die Technik, bzw, der Designtechnische Mut der Entwickler umso weiter entwickelt, je mehr das MMO ein grosses Marktsegement in der Unterhaltungssoftware einnimmt...und umso mehr wird implementiert, bzw. ausprobiert.


Und was den Releasetermin anbelangt, da würd ich einfach mal auf Zufall tippen. Ganz ehrlich, ich weiss, da gibts ne Menge Theorien warum der jetzt dann und umgekehrt, aber ich denke dass das nichts als reiner Zufall ist.

Edit @ Mondain...also wenn das kein direkter Flame gegen meine Person war, dann möchte ich wissen, was du schreibst, wenn du mich direkt flamen willst.


----------



## Atroniss (27. August 2008)

jo deine Argumente sind gut. Seh ich ein. 

Mir kommt es halt nur so vor, kann aber auch zufall sein b.z.w. weiterentwicklung.


----------



## Terratec (27. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Knockback gibts in WoW auch schon ne Weile...nur eben nicht als Spielerfertigkeiten (Wäre auch unlustig, zb. bei der Flagge in EoTS)


In Warhammer gibt es in den Szenarios auch Brücken, die denen im Auge des Sturms sehr Nahe kommen. Auch kann man mit Knockbackeffekten von diesen heruntergeschmissen werden -> Man ist dann tot. Das gehört mit zu Strategien in WAR mit denen man den Gegner schön einfach loswerden kann. Allerdings gibt es darauf auch einen Konter. So kann der Runenpriester (?) eine Rune setzen mit der Knockbackeffekte unterbunden werden. Man sollte also nie zu nah am Abgrund stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle bekommt ihr gleich, krame nur noch schnell den Link raus...^^
Edit: Link gefunden! http://www.whmovies.com/stream.php?id=165&...cebbf4dda76ab58
        Die Stelle mit der Brücke kommt erst etwas vor der Mitte, also nicht gleich zu Anfang erwarten. Wem das Video gefällt bitte downloaden, die Grafik ist ein Augenschmaus *hrhr*


----------



## Akentia (27. August 2008)

Naja ich hoffe WAR wird nicht so erfolgreich wie WOW ( das schreklichste spiel aller zeiten ). Ich als RP und Larp spielerin hab kein bock mir char namen wie kühlschrank anzusehen... und das ist nur ein beispiel.. was man dort auf RP servern erlebt ist nicht mehr feierlich...

Am liebsten sind mir noch die die auf pixel sex stehen und das zu mittagsstunde betreiben wenn meine tochter on ist ..  mehr muß man ja als eltern teil nicht sagen 

Hofentlich bleiben alle Kiddys und die spinner bei WOW, um so schöner wird es dann in WAR  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (27. August 2008)

Akentia schrieb:


> Am liebsten sind mir noch die die auf pixel sex stehen und das zu mittagsstunde betreiben wenn meine tochter on ist ..  mehr muß man ja als eltern teil nicht sagen
> 
> Hofentlich bleiben alle Kiddys und die spinner bei WOW, um so schöner wird es dann in WAR
> 
> ...



Ich glaube, dann solltest du deine Tochter besser auch nicht an WAR ranlassen...... Abgezogene Gesichter zusammengenäht als Tischdecken......Dunkelelfen bauen ihre Lager auf (dort wo man Quests bekommt) ohne die dort herumliegenden Elfenleichen wegzuräumen......Elfen sind doch recht freizügig. In dem Punkt ist WAR deutlich eine gute Stufe "härter" als WoW.

Allein die freizügigkeit bei Slaanesh oder der "Ekelfaktor" bei Nurgle....da kommt WoW nicht ran.

Bei einigen Sachen denkt man sich da schon "das ist heutzutage ab 12?".....man bin ich alt.


----------



## everblue (27. August 2008)

Blizzard hat sicher keine Angst um die deutschen Mitspieler.

Was bringt euch als Deutscher eine Spielerzahl von 10 Mio. bei WOW ?

Auf deutschen Servern denk ich mal sind maximal 500.000 WOW Spieler zu verzeichnen...( ohne Gewähr, hab keine Ahnung, Schätzung)

Ihr habt doch rein garnix mit den Gamern in Asien bzw. Rest der Welt zu tun. (ausser evtl. Goldkauf usw...)

Das spricht doch nur dafür, dass wir als Deutsche uns immer auf etwas stürzen, was im Ausland ( Nordamerika oder Asien) viele Spielerzahlen hat...weils "cool" ist oder so ka...wie wahrscheinlich den englischen Wortsatz immermehr aufs deutsche zu übertragen weils ja auch "cool" ist.

Wir sollten unsere eigene Spielkultur schaffen und der Welt zeigen, dass wir da auch ein wörtchen Mitreden können.

Ist doch klar, dass kein Entwickler wirklich auf die Deutsche Communty eingeht, wir sind ja alles nur mitläufer, oder wer meint Blizzard interessierts wenn 500.000 Deutsche ihren Account kündigen ? Haben ja dann immernoch 9,5 Mio. ! Und die haben das sagen vorallem die in Nordamerika und Asien.

Deshalb hat Blizz sicher keine Angst um die Deutschen Mitspieler.


----------



## Hojo (27. August 2008)

Also ich will hier den Teufel nicht an die Wand malen...aber all das was jetzt so verteufelt wird bei WoW... wie eben unpassende Namen oder eben Cybersex ... wird es früher oder später auch in WAR geben.
Ich kann mich natürlich täuschen aber... ich denke schon das es diese... leider wirklich etwas nervigen Punkte... auch dort geben wird dann.

Blizz schreibt in seinen AGBs das sowas wie eben unpassenden Namen nicht gestattet sind..es kommt oft vor das viele Charaktere umbenannt werden müssen...aber das hält niemanden davon ab wieder einen Starkimarm oder Liebelaunelust zu erstellen... warum sollte das bei WAR jetzt anders sein ?
Sicherlich wird da auch durchgegriffen und gelöscht..geblockt und umbenannt...aber letztendlich wird es da auch genügend Blibalause und Legolatz usw. geben.
Bin ich mir ziemlich sicher.

Naja und was Sachen wie ...WoW klaut die Idee der Achivements von WAR ... bzw. WAR klaut die Idee der Achivements von HdRO ...  betrifft...
Stimmt so nicht ganz... das erste MMORPG welches mir so einfält wo es Titel usw. in der Form gab ist City of Heros oder Tabula Rasa... wer nun wie wann und wo geklaut hat.. schwer zu sagen.

Genau so kann man jetzt auch sagen das WAR bei Ultima geklaut hat...was das einfärben von Ausrüstungen betrifft...oder eben bei Tabula Rasa..weil dort geht das auch...

Also da kann man sich wirklich ewig im Kreis drehen denke ich...


----------



## Akentia (27. August 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dann solltest du deine Tochter besser auch nicht an WAR ranlassen...... Abgezogene Gesichter zusammengenäht als Tischdecken......Dunkelelfen bauen ihre Lager auf (dort wo man Quests bekommt) ohne die dort herumliegenden Elfenleichen wegzuräumen......Elfen sind doch recht freizügig. In dem Punkt ist WAR deutlich eine gute Stufe "härter" als WoW.



Das wird sie eh mit 12 noch nicht spielen dürfen da ich einiges aus beta über bestimmte gotcheit der dunkelelfen vernahm^^ nein im ernst meine tochter spielt seid sie 6 ist AD&D 2 mit uns (auch drow) daher ist wow im vergleich noch harmlos.. wenn es nicht so viele spinner da wären... Was in war warscheinlich noch mehr ausarten würde und daher ist bei mir das spiel frühstens ab 14 freigegeben^^

@Hojo du hast da sicherlich recht doch bei WAR bin ich durch bestimmte sachen schon drauf eingestellt .. Schau dir nur die Dunkelelfen Gotheiten an :-). Außerdem ist mir so etwas egal so lang die Personen auf einem server ab 12 auf junges publikum rücksicht nehmen


----------



## sTereoType (27. August 2008)

everblue schrieb:


> Blizzard hat sicher keine Angst um die deutschen Mitspieler.
> 
> Was bringt euch als Deutscher eine Spielerzahl von 10 Mio. bei WOW ?
> 
> ...


in deutschland zocken denke ich schon mehr als 500.00 spieler. ich würd sogar noch ne mille rauflegen. dazu kommt das nicht nur deutschland deutsch spricht und spätestens da würds dann auch wieder interessant. denn :mal ehrlich. wenns nur um deutschland ginge würde sich kein schwein die mühe machen und nen deutschsprachigen client rausbringen egal wie gut wir in der welt darstehen oder auch nicht.


----------



## Moagim (27. August 2008)

Akentia schrieb:


> Das wird sie eh mit 12 noch nicht spielen dürfen da ich einiges aus beta über bestimmte gotcheit der dunkelelfen vernahm^^ nein im ernst meine tochter spielt seid sie 6 ist AD&D 2 mit uns (auch drow) daher ist wow im vergleich noch harmlos.. wenn es nicht so viele spinner da wären... Was in war warscheinlich noch mehr ausarten würde und daher ist bei mir das spiel frühstens ab 14 freigegeben^^



WAR hat das aber auch vom Humor her anders verpackt. WoW geht mehr in den "Blinken, winken, tanz" Bereich (mein ich nicht bös, aber der Humor ist eher...wie sag ichs am besten......."süß")

Um mal beim Beispiel der "Tischdecke" zu bleiben:


gescripptete Unterhaltung

Barbar 1: Du..XY hab ich schon lange nichtmehr gesehen.
Barbar 2: Jetzt wo du es sagst, er wollte doch mit Y irgendwas erledigen. Wie kommst du jetzt darauf?
Barbar 1: Das Gesicht da vorne an der Tischkante.
Barbar 2: Jetzt wo du es sagst...wirklich eine ziemliche Ähnlichkeit.
Barbar 1: Naja......"Unterhaltung geht weiter"

Das zieht sich eigentlich durchs ganze Spiel. Die "persönliche Note" aller Völker bleibt erhalten, hat aber einen ganz anderen "Humor" als WoW.


----------



## Emokeksii (27. August 2008)

....Autohersteller haben sich auch denk ne ganze menge geklaut.....weiß zwar net obs euch lieber wer wenn es einen autohersteller gibt der autos mit reifen baut und die restlichen 4eckige würfel haben sollten....

Find solche argumente so was von schwachsinnig....

Ich mein wow hat auch aus dem welzer des wissens in warhammer geklaut....und wenn interesierts jetzt? niemand.

Und ja...Cyber sex wirds überall geben wo männlein und weiblein miteinander schreiben können....selbst in hdro ist mir so was schon öfters übern weg geloffen besonders aufn rp server.


----------



## Sorzzara (27. August 2008)

In Ganz europa zocken etwa 2 Millionen Menschen WoW.

Quelle: http://www.mmogchart.com/Chart11.html

Da dabei auch GB, Österreich, der Nordbereich (Schweden, Norwegen Finland) und die ganze Rest EU bis runter zu Griechenland dabei sind...würd ich mal sagen, 800.000 - 1.000.000 Menschen in Deutschland zocken.

Bei der ab 12 Freigabe von WAR hab ich mir auch zuerst gedacht "Najo, die Leute beim USK werden wohl auch jünger *g*"
Wie ich angefangen hab zu spielen, hätte ein Film mit der Gewaltdarstellung keine Jugendfreigabe gekriegt ^^


----------



## Syane (27. August 2008)

Ich würd drauf spekulieren das es EVTL an der Grafik liegt die wow ja ähnelt ....und nachdem sie AoC ab 18 eingestuft haben denke ich haben sie War aufgrund des krassen optischen unterschieds auf 12 gelassen ...

*vermutung*


----------



## Akentia (27. August 2008)

@Moagim ahm kennst du die drows von AD&D? die sind zwar nicht ganz so krank (meist aber nicht immer ) doch auch nicht weniger verückt^^ daher ist es von gewalt her uninteressant, es geht eigentlich bei kindern um andere inhalte in WAR, die es sicherlich geben wird  :-)


----------



## Moagim (27. August 2008)

Akentia schrieb:


> @Moagim ahm kennst du die drows von AD&D? die sind zwar nicht ganz so krank (meist aber nicht immer ) doch auch nicht weniger verückt^^ daher ist es von gewalt her uninteressant es geht eigentlich bei kinder um andere inhalte in WAR, die es sicherlich geben wird  :-)



Klar kenn ich die.
Hab hier sogar die Bücher über Drizzt stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neverwinter Nights gibts ja dazu auch noch.


----------



## Blackshade (27. August 2008)

Also ich würde einfach mal sagen Blizzard ist das irgend wie egal!!!
Ich meine die verdienen doch mal voll die fette kohle an uns WoW spielern!!!
rechnet doch einfach mal nur 1 million spieler kaufen sich alle 2 monate ne gamecard das wären
alle 2 monate ca. 25000000 Euro!!! Also da kann ich mir end vorstellen das blizzard angst hat!!!
da WoW ja nunmal ned das einzigste game von denen ist!!


----------



## Nimroth22 (27. August 2008)

Blizzard hat keine Angst, warum auch ?
Was Warhammer in Europa und Amerika an Spielerzahlen abgräbt ,kompensieren sie durch den Zuwachs in Asien wo Blizzard ja fast bekannter ist als Buddha oder sonst wer .
Solange ein MMORPG mehr als 200000 regelmäßige Spieler hat rechnets sich eh auf jeden Fall .

Und überhaupt immer dieser Wettstreit und die Diskussionen darüber . Beide Spiele werden überleben weil beide Titel schon von vornherein ein populäres Universum als Grundlage nehmen ,da sind Stammspieler vorprogrammiert . 

Zielgruppe =voll erwischt und so .


----------



## Akentia (27. August 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Klar kenn ich die.
> Hab hier sogar die Bücher über Drizzt stehen
> 
> 
> ...




Wie süß auch ein bücher wurm^^ naja NWN ist eigentlich ja recht harmlos, das hat meine tochter auch schon durch


----------



## HGVermillion (27. August 2008)

Akentia schrieb:


> @Moagim ahm kennst du die drows von AD&D? die sind zwar nicht ganz so krank (meist aber nicht immer ) doch auch nicht weniger verückt^^ daher ist es von gewalt her uninteressant, es geht eigentlich bei kindern um andere inhalte in WAR, die es sicherlich geben wird  :-)



Hmm, ernsthaft, ich denke nicht das diese Inhalte die du suchen wirst so sehr von der ganzen Gewalt in Warhammer ablenken sollen, die Entwickler haben sich wirklich sehr schön an die Vorlage des TT gehalten, mussten halt in einigen Dingen ausweichen um es Spielbar zu machen, aber man merkt den Konflikt doch sehr auf Ordnungs wie auf Zerstörungsseite, und man geht schon wirklich bei den meisten Quests mit viel Schwarzem Humor an die sache ran, das ist im PvE wie im PvP Teil genauso,

Und die Idioten wird es sicher wieder geben, die gibts überall die steigen einfch Proportional zur Userzahl,

achja und Malus < Drizzt, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


lest mal Darkblades Schlachen, gut er ist selbst für einen Druchii ziemlich krank im Kopf (was mit einem Dämon im Körper nicht weiter schwierig ist), aber da merkt man doch auch das es nicht so wie in D&D ist, bei den Druchii ist praktisch immer was los was mit Verrat und irgendwelchen Morden zu tun hat, oder haben die Drow einen brauch, das sie sich alls Männer beweisen müssen indem sie erstmal eine große Plünderfahrt machen und dabei ordentlich Sklaven für Naggaroth machen sollen?


----------



## Terratec (27. August 2008)

@Akentia: So langsam bekomm ich Angst vor deiner Tocher...


----------



## Akentia (27. August 2008)

@Vermilion ja Darkblade bücher sind krank aber geil^^ ich mag solche lektüren^^ 

@Terratec ach das brauchst du nicht^^ Meine Kinder habn noch keinen umgebracht ;-)

ne aber im ernst wustet ihr das die psychologen Rollenspiel bei Erziehung super finden?^^ meine das vollkommen ernst, hatte bei ihrer einschulung mit 6 recht lustiges gespräch mit Schulamt gehabt und deren Psychologin


----------



## Terratec (27. August 2008)

Klingt sinnvoll, immerhin "lernt man da den Umgang mit der Gesellschaft, und nebenbei sogar wie man taktische Maßnahmen richtig umsetzt".
(Das war sogar frei formuliert *stolz sei*)


----------



## Akentia (27. August 2008)

nö eben nicht damit fördert man die Kindliche pfantasie und das ist bei Kindern wohl noch besser als bei erwachsenen, es geht darum sich in etwas anderes versetzen zu können. Dadurch werden die viel netter und habn weniger vorurteile^^  Mit geselschaft hat es weniger am hut ... ich glaub wenn man jemanden für seine verbrechen kopf abschlagen würde hätten wir die ganze UNO vor der Tür^^


----------



## Terratec (27. August 2008)

Naja, mit Phantasie hat das eher weniger zu tun. Ich meine man sieht ja, ergo man muss sich nichts mehr vorstellen. Da ist doch ein Buch viel besser um die Phantasie anzuregen. Und wenn man Leuten für ihre Verbrechen die Köpfe abschlagen würde, dann hätten wir zumindest die Köpfe der Hälfte der UNO vor der Tür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Nich so ernst nehmen)


----------



## Sorzzara (27. August 2008)

Und irgendwann, im geschichtsunterricht der 3ten Klasse sagt der Lehrer: 

"Und Aristoteles sagte zu dem Soldaten: 'Störe meine Kreise nicht' worauf der Legionär ihn niederstreckte. Das führte dazu dass...ja [Hier name von Akentias Tochter einsetzen], du hast hierzu eine Frage?"

"Ja bitte, was hatter denn gedroppt?"

XD


----------



## Wamboland (27. August 2008)

"Angst" haben sie schon, aber das ist ihre übliche Taktik. 

Genau das selbe haben sie vor BC zum Release von LotRO gemacht. 
Nicht die netteste Art mit seinen Mitstreitern umzugehen, aber was solls .. it's just business. 

Wenn sie es nicht machen würden, dann würden doch wesentlich mehr WoW Spieler einfach mal einen Blick in WAR werfen und dann besteht immer die Gefahr das es ihnen gefällt.


----------



## Terratec (27. August 2008)

Also Sorzzara, sie ist doch Zwölf oder älter, da kann sie doch gar nicht in die dritte Klasse gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *weitere Worte auf die Goldwage leg*


----------



## Moagim (27. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Und irgendwann, im geschichtsunterricht der 3ten Klasse sagt der Lehrer:
> 
> "Und Aristoteles sagte zu dem Soldaten: 'Störe meine Kreise nicht' worauf der Legionär ihn niederstreckte. Das führte dazu dass...ja [Hier name von Akentias Tochter einsetzen], du hast hierzu eine Frage?"
> 
> ...




Gnade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Witz wurde in WoW gespammt als der erste im /1 schrieb  DER PAPST IST TOT.


----------



## Syane (27. August 2008)

dat hab sogar ich im /1 gelesen oO war wohl auf vielen servern so...


----------



## Akentia (27. August 2008)

lol also ne erklährung^^ AD&D ist kein PC spiel ;-) das sie eigentlich hauptsächtlich spielt, und nein mit 12 ist sie in der 7ten. Naja WoW krank ist sie noch nicht da wir es abgeschaft habn und es gegen andere bessere RP spiele ausgetauscht habn wie zb BG NWN und so weiter^^


----------



## Shifty89 (27. August 2008)

Frag mich bitte nicht nach der Quelle, glaub es mir einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber sie haben in einem von x Interviews schon gesagt, dass so ein Patch kommen wird. War vor TBC genau das selbe.

Blizzard deichselt (scheiss wort xD) das irgendwie hin, das es kurz nach WAR auf dem Markt kommt, und dabei nix vom Inhalt auf der Strecke bleibt. Weiss der Henker wie, aber Blizz schafft das, durch Nachpatchen etc.

Sowas nennt man, Marketing. Unter anderem ^^ Angst muss Blizzard schon lange nicht mehr haben, und ich denke 90% der WoW Spieler wissen das auch...


----------



## Tikume (27. August 2008)

Dayanus schrieb:


> 3. So ein reichaltiger Patch wurde selten (bzw. höchstens vor BC veröffentlich wobei ich der meinung bin das der welcher jetzt kommt umfangreicher ist als der vor BC ) nie in der Geschichte von WoW veröffentlicht.



Du beantwortest es Dir doch schon selber ... das Gleiche gabs vor BC. Nur weil in den buffed News jemand aus unerfindlichen Gründen drauf kam das Wort "Sensation" dazuzutackern wird der Patch nicht toller.


----------



## Scharamo (27. August 2008)

Nunja, WoW hat 9.000.000 Spieler.... Blizz hat genug Geld mit WoW gemacht um 2 oder mehr MMOs zu entwickeln. Von daher wird Blizz sicher keine "Angst" davor haben das WAR ihnen einge Spieler abwirbt...  Und es gab auch vor BC bereits einge Sachen aus dem Addon.


----------



## Neolus (27. August 2008)

hab mal für NEIN gevotet.

Das ist echt ein hirnloser Thread. Wovor sollte Blizzard angst haben? Mimimi das spiel ist besser als das mimimi.

Jeder spielt das was ihm am meisten spass macht und weil ich spiel x spiele heisst es nicht das spiel y schlecht ist.
Jeder hat halt nen anderen geschmack. Du kannst wow und war auch überhaupt garnicht vergleichen. Gut ja das interface sieht ähnlich aus (das rad wurde ja auch schon erfunden und angemerkt auch nicht von blizzard).

Anstatt solche sinnlosen threads aufzumachen bisl mehr nachdenken.

Klar werden spieler wow aufhören um war zu spielen, klar werden ein paar davon zurück zu wow gehen. Klar werden leute die war und wow spielen werden zu einem neuen mmo überspringen usw usw. Dazu kommt das immer neue gamer heranwachsen.

Mein gott reicht es euch nicht zu sagen ich finde dieses spiel toll ich werde das spielen. Das andere find ich nicht (mehr) so gut.

So meine bescheidene Meinung zum Thema


----------



## davinci2k8 (27. August 2008)

ich glaube nicht das allzuviele von wow abspringen auch wenn ich 4jahre wow feind war/bin, und eigentlich nun nur durch aoc(3monate) an wow geraten bin, fast 7jahre DAoC nun hinter mir habe.

Und genau das ist der Punkt warum DAoC und co. noch leben. war hat was was wow nicht hat und genauso umgekehrt... nach 2 tagen wirds in war die ersten 40er geben... endcontent pvp/rvr schlachten on mass, das ist der sinn. 

Die beiden spiele haben zwei völlig unterschiedliche zielgruppen in dennoch gleichermassen erfolgreichen storys. Warcraft-warhammer

punkt geht an war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atroniss (27. August 2008)

nach 2tagen 40? Das wäre krass. Ich spiele keine beta hoffe das die Level Geschwindigkeit langsamer ist


----------



## KennyKiller (27. August 2008)

ReNaMoN schrieb:


> Alter...
> Glaub mir Blizz hat in denn nächsten 30 Jahren keine Angst vor irgendnem MMO zu haben.
> Blizz is an der Spitze und da werden se net mehr so schnell runterkommen!


xd^^ die nächsten 30jahre, wer weis ob es da blizz überhaupt noch giebt, und so wie du redest denk ich nicht dass du ne frau bist, höchstens overpowerd^^


----------



## Atroniss (27. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (27. August 2008)

omg der patch kommt weil das addon vor der tür steht, das scho bei burning crusade so gewesen mein gott blizzard muss sich doch net vor som kack wie war oda aoc fürchten


----------



## shartas (27. August 2008)

sehr konstruktiver post yiraja


----------



## Terratec (27. August 2008)

Wenn alle so sind wie du, dann muss sich WoW nicht vor WAR fürchten, sondern WAR vor Leuten aus WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 @Yiraja


----------



## AchilleusKDV (27. August 2008)

also ich glaube nicht das WoW sich vor Warhammer ernsthaft fürchten muss, allerdings klar das Blizzard auch jeden Kunden weiterhalten will. Was wäre das für ne Firmenpolitik wenn es einem egal wäre das Kunden einfach so abwandern ? daher geben die jetzt auch viele Details bekannt damit sich einige Leute das 2mal überlegen nach Warhammer abzuspringen. Möge man WoW noch so kritisieren mir fällt derzeit kein Game ein das ernsthaft mithalten kann. Ich war kurzzeitig in HDR online und AoC aber was mir dort geboten wurde lässt mir die Haare zu Berge steigen. Ich kann mir aber gut vorstellen das Warhammer es schafft 2 Millionen User zu halten wenn EA sich mühe gegeben hat was allerdings nicht immer Garantie ist bei EA Games. Ich werde vorerst wieder bei WoW bleiben bis es mich wieder langweilt. Wer weiß dann probiere ich vielleicht auch mal Warhammer aus, dann dürften auch die ersten Bugs richtig behoben sein, aber beim 3ten WoW Addon bin ich sicher wieder dabei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## shartas (27. August 2008)

naja das bezweifel ich denn die richtigen wowfanboys wie er werden sich weiterhin schön brav für blizz bücken da war ja sooooooooooooooooooooooooo beschissen ist


----------



## Hellacopter (27. August 2008)

Was soll eigentlich diese ganzen Fanboy-Geschichte? Naja, egal...

btt: Ich hoffe doch mal sehr, das WAR gut genug wird um eine ernsthafte Konkurrenz für WoW zu werden. Vielleicht fängt Blizzard dann ja wirklich an, ein wenig zu zittern. Davon können wir doch alle im Endeffekt nur profitieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man stelle sich nur mal vor, das die monatlichen Kosten sinken würde... Schon meine Oma hat gesagt, Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft und ich bin mir sicher, das eure Omas den Spruch auch kennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Milkoh (27. August 2008)

Angst? Sicher nicht. ABER: 

wenn ich sag mal 500k Spieler von WOW zu WAR abwandern und erst mal ihren Account kündigen ist das ein monatlicher Verlust von 6,5Mio EUR Brutto. In Dollar entsprechend mehr. Das mal sagen wir 12 und man bekommt einen nentte Umsatzrückgang. 

Um dies zu im vornerein zu minimieren ist es natürlich nicht ungeschickt solche PR Meldungen rauszugeben wenn auch der Mitbewerber was tolles zu vermelden hat. Das ist nur legitim und üblich. 

Milkoh


----------



## AchilleusKDV (27. August 2008)

stimmt Konkurrenz muss sein doch wenn Warhammer wirklich fehlschlagen sollte weiß ich nicht wer WoW noch Konkurrenz machen sollte bzw es sich noch traut da in so eine Entwicklung ja vor dem Ertrag erstmal Millionen investiert werden müssen.


----------



## xmaggusx (27. August 2008)

Bei über 10 Mio. Spieler wird Blizz da nicht so stark bemerken, ob 500.000 oder 1.000.000 Leute abwandern, allerdings denke ich schon das W.A.R ein guter Konkurrent werden könnte. Allerdings noch nicht zu release.

Und nach 2 Tagen in W.A.R wird man keine 40, keine Angst.


----------



## Gaudix (27. August 2008)

Ganz klar nein , Blizz hat das schon vor dem ersten Addon gemacht und macht es jetzt auch beim zweiten und wird es es wohl auch beim dritten so machen .

Außerdem war von dem patch schon vor dem goldstadus von WAR die Rede.


----------



## Mikokami (27. August 2008)

Der Zeitpunkt der Ankündigung des pre-WotLK-Patches liegt bestimmt schon länger fest als dass das WAR Gold Status erreicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Blizzard muss vor Konkurrenz genausoviel Angst haben wie Microsoft, nämlich garkeine.

Was noch? Achja, diese merkwürdigen Zahlenspiele mit den aber-hunderttausenden Betaanmeldungen, würde es durch den Erfolg von z.B. WoW, das wirklich jeden anzusprechen scheint, überhaupt nicht geben da vorher die PC/Online/MMORPG-Szene wesentlichst kleiner war.

WAR wird sicher toll, und mit etwas Glück wird dieser Metorit nicht, oder nicht so schnell, in der Atmosphäre des MMORPG-Planeten verglühen, aber ist dennoch extrem weit entfernt von dem gigantischen WoW-Kometen, dessen übermächtiger Einschlag und seinen Nachbeben die diese kleine Welt maßgeblich für viele seiner Bewohner, den Spielern, bestimmen.


----------



## Deathrow88 (27. August 2008)

ich denke das sich war dennoch nicht gegen wow durchsetzen wird.
bei war sind alle nur wieder sau neugierig weil es vorerst etwas neues ist. alle meine oho was neues das muss ich spieelen, wenn mans getestet hat geht man doch wieder zu wow über..


----------



## Nerdavia (27. August 2008)

ReNaMoN schrieb:


> Alter...
> Glaub mir Blizz hat in denn nächsten 30 Jahren keine Angst vor irgendnem MMO zu haben.
> Blizz is an der Spitze und da werden se net mehr so schnell runterkommen!




Dümmstes Fanboygerede seit langem........


Zum Topic:

Klar hat Blizzard ein wenig Muffe. Es werden einige abwandern und wenn Mythic seinen Job richtig macht auch nicht wieder zurück kommen.
Ich habe die WAR Beta gespielt und ich werde definitiv abwandern.
Und ich denke nicht alleine so. Blizzard wird es schon ein wenig am Geldbeutel merken das WAR da ist.


----------



## LunaHexe (27. August 2008)

Dayanus schrieb:


> Nur finde ich den Fakt sehr seltsam das nach der Bekanntgabe das WAR Gold ging ..., Blizzard einen riesen Patch ankündigte.


Müssen sie doch. Das neue Addon enthält viele 100 MB Daten (Waffen, Frisuren, Rüstungen, Animationen, etc) die alle Spieler haben müssen - egal ob sie WotLK kaufen oder nicht.

Das war mit Patch 2.0 nicht anders - auch der war ... aus der Erinnerung 750 MB groß und wurde per patch verteilt. Auch der enthielt alles was alle Spieler brauchten - einschließlich der TBC-Talente.

Das Verfahren ist nicht neu. Neu im August 2008 nur daß es WaRhammer Fanbois gibt die dazu Unsinnspost schreiben ...

/vote 4close wegen gezieltem Trolling

Luna


----------



## Byrok (27. August 2008)

wieso soll blizzard angst haben? WoW ist und bleibt wahrscheinlich auch der platzhirsch unter den mmorpg´s und ich denke kaum, dass wenn man tausende stunden in seine chars steckte, jeder WoW´ler seinen acc kündigt, nur weil ein neues mmorpg das tageslicht erblickt. 
weiters werden millionen von spielern wie ich denken und sich auch das addon "wrath of the lich king" zulegen - schon alleine deswegen, dass man nicht auf der strecke bleiben will.

sicher, WAR wird bestimmt ein erfolg und ich werde WAR auch spielen, aber WoW werde ich deswegen net auf eis legen^^

dämliche umfragen auch schon...


----------



## Lari (27. August 2008)

Ich glaub schon, dass es wegen WAR passiert.
Nicht weil Blizzard Angst hätte, sondern um weniger Kunden zu verlieren. 500000 Kunden weniger weltweit reichen ja, um Blizzard "zu ärgern".

Wenn ich mir ein Addon für ein Spiel kaufe, dann erwarte ich, dass ich Inhalte kriege, die exklusiv für Addon Käufer da sind, warum zahl ich denn sonst? Ein Großteil, wie geschrieben wurde, kommt nun fast zeitgleich mit mit WAR, als Content-Patch.
Schnell was Neues ins Spiel werfen, damit die WoW-Spieler sich nach nichts Neuem umschauen.
Wann kommt WotLK überhaupt in die Regale, gibt's schon einen Release-Termin?
 Es ist ein geschickter Schachzug, mit dem sie wahrscheinlich die Zahlen der abwandernden Spieler leicht nacxh unten drücken können, aber viele werden WAR auch einfach mal parallel anspielen. Und sollte es ihnen gefallen, dann bringt Blizzard auch kein vorgeschobener Content-Patch was. Falls er dann überhaupt bugfrei sein sollte.

Und nein, vorerst wird WAR WoW nicht übertrumpfen, dass will ich damit auch nicht sagen.


----------



## Angrimssohn (27. August 2008)

Ich denke nicht, das Blizzard Angst haben muss. Das Addon wird riesig werden.

Auch vor Burning Crusade ist ein großer Content Patch gekommen in dem z.B. schon die neuen Talentbäume enthalten waren.

Das ein Content Patch kommt, ist ja eh ab zu sehen, weil es ein großes World Event geben wird.

Außerdem werden unterschiedliche Spielertypen angesprochen.

WoW = PVE
WAR = PVP/RVR


----------



## Byrok (27. August 2008)

LariNoar schrieb:


> ... Wann kommt WotLK überhaupt in die Regale, gibt's schon einen Release-Termin? ...



Wrath of the Lich King lt. wie hier gameswelt und vielen anderen - und das steht auch schon ein paar wochen fest


----------



## Ekkiman (27. August 2008)

LOL!

Schön TE das du dir selbst die Möglichkeit offen gelassen hast zu bezeugen das man keine Ahnung hat. 

Schon vor dem letzten Addon wurden die meisten Veränderungen in einem großen Inhaltspatch an den Mann gebracht. Das hat nichts mit Angst zu tun. Wenn man sich einmal betrachtet welche Inhalte hinzukommen, sieht man doch deutlich, dass es die Inhalte sind, bei denen es einen unnötigen Aufwand kosten würde, sie vor nicht-Addon-Käufern zu verbergen. Denn das ginge nur instanziert und würde den Spielfluss deutlich stören. 

Überhaupt was soll dieses ständige dämliche Angst-Gequatsche? Als WoW-ler kann ich das an WAR genauso zurückgeben. Dort werden Inhalte gestrichen und die Qualität leidet, nur damit man noch vor WOTLK releast, weil man davor Angst hat.

Spielt doch einfach euer Spiel und WoWler spielen ihr Spiel. Kein Grund sich ständig gegenseitig anzumachen. Der Untergang von WoW wurde schon so viele Male beschworen. Bei Guild Wars, bei Vanguard, bei HdRO, bei AOC, aber wir sind immer noch da. Und wir werden auch nach WAR immer noch da sein.


----------



## Kelki (27. August 2008)

Melian schrieb:


> Falsch.
> 
> Wenn dud ich erinnerst, Patch 2.0 brachte genau ähnliches zwei Monate vor dem offiziellen Release von BC.
> 
> ...



genau das isses, ich als jemand der gerne raidet, und für den pvp nur ein zeitvertreib ist( also für zwischendurch) wird siche rnicht zu war wechseln, leute hingegen die nur pvp machen vll schon eher. 
war wird blizzard bzw. wow nicht vom thron stoßen, es werden sicher einige gehen vltl sogar eine million, aber von denen werden viele mit wotlk wieder kommen und es werden auch viele ihren account wieder aktivieren zum addon die atm eine pause eingelegt haben!

ich hoffe das war nen gutes game wird und nicht sonen reinfall wie aoc :>
denn ein bissel konkurrenz sollte wow schon haben! ausserdem sollten sie auch mal wen haben wo sie mal klauen können, bzw. ne scheibe in sachen pvp abschneiden, oder gildequests, ne scheibe abschneiden.

mfg


----------



## Nerdavia (27. August 2008)

LunaHexe schrieb:


> Müssen sie doch. Das neue Addon enthält viele 100 MB Daten (Waffen, Frisuren, Rüstungen, Animationen, etc) die alle Spieler haben müssen - egal ob sie WotLK kaufen oder nicht.
> 
> Das war mit Patch 2.0 nicht anders - auch der war ... aus der Erinnerung 750 MB groß und wurde per patch verteilt. Auch der enthielt alles was alle Spieler brauchten - einschließlich der TBC-Talente.
> 
> ...




Oha noch ein Extrem-Fanboy.......


----------



## Dayanus (27. August 2008)

LunaHexe schrieb:


> Müssen sie doch. Das neue Addon enthält viele 100 MB Daten (Waffen, Frisuren, Rüstungen, Animationen, etc) die alle Spieler haben müssen - egal ob sie WotLK kaufen oder nicht.
> 
> Das war mit Patch 2.0 nicht anders - auch der war ... aus der Erinnerung 750 MB groß und wurde per patch verteilt. Auch der enthielt alles was alle Spieler brauchten - einschließlich der TBC-Talente.
> 
> ...



Ja ne is klar, ich betreibe mega Trolling 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was ist das bitte für ein Schwachsinn ? 

Les meinen Post besser noch einmal vllt. versthest du es dann...


----------



## Byrok (27. August 2008)

langsam aber sicher glaube ich, dass die *"anti-WoW-community"* hier aus verärgerten ex-WoW´lern besteht, welche WoW von deren müttern aus nicht mehr spielen dürfen ... hoffentlich verplappert ihr euch nicht, dass WAR ähnlich WoW ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AchilleusKDV (27. August 2008)

ich denk mal Blizzard wird die nächsten Jahre noch Marktführer bleiben was Sachen Online Rollenspiel angeht. WoW läuft sicher noch so 2-3 Jahre bevor dann warscheinlich die Server abgeschalten werden. Es wird sicher noch irgendein Addon geben womit sie WoW dann ausklingen lassen (glaub ich zumindest). Da wären noch Diablo und Starcraft was sie dann zukünftig platzieren können. Mir fällt nun nichts ein außer jetzt noch Warhammer das man ins Feld führen kann um gegen diese Spielewelten konkurrieren zu können. Doch wer weiß vielleicht gibts ja auch ne Überraschung.

Zu diesem Wort "Fanboy" wer dieses erfunden hat gehört Standrechtlich erschossen. Für mich das Unwort der letzten Jahre.


----------



## Churchak (27. August 2008)

Hojo schrieb:


> Stimmt so nicht ganz... das erste MMORPG welches mir so einfält wo es Titel usw. in der Form gab ist City of Heros oder Tabula Rasa... wer nun wie wann und wo geklaut hat.. schwer zu sagen.



dann haben die alle von DaoC aus dem Hause Mythic geklaut !da konnt ich mir vor 3 jahren schon verschiedene Titel geben wenn ich zb 50 Keeps miterobert hab. http://de.daocpedia.eu/index.php/Titel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Nimroth22 schrieb:


> Solange ein MMORPG mehr als 200000 regelmäßige Spieler hat rechnets sich eh auf jeden Fall .



was du dabei leider übersiehst ist das Blizz ne aktiengesellchaft ist und die halter selbiger aktien werden sehr ungehalten wenn da auf einmal zb 1 million Acc verloren gehn würden . wär ja bei der jahresausschüttung weniger geld in deren Taschen



Akentia schrieb:


> Wie süß auch ein bücher wurm^^



dann solltet ihr beiden euch mal die 6 bände vom "Der Krieg der Spinnenkönigin" anschaun spielt in/um Menzoberranza und geh draum das Lolth schweigt und ne gruppe Dunkelelfen aufmachen um rauszufinden warum das so ist.


----------



## Dokagero (27. August 2008)

Die bringen den Patch im vorfeld aus damit man dann später nicht so viel installieren muss bzw. updaten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mandolito (27. August 2008)

wenn Lich King wirklich Ende November releaded werden sollte, dann wird´s langsam Zeit den Patch rauszugeben, vor allem um vor dem Release noch eventuelle Probleme zu fixen.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (27. August 2008)

Haltet doch im Wow<>War Vergleich einfach den Ball flach, einige hier hypen dermassen unrealistisch das Sie eigentlich nur enttäuscht werden können, selbst wenn Warhammer für ein MMORPG ein bombastischer Erfolg werden würde.


----------



## Deadwool (27. August 2008)

Natürlich hat Blizzard Angst, Kunden zu verlieren. Auch wenn sich niemand ernsthaft Sorgen machen muss dass WoW wegen Warhammer oder irgendeinem anderen Spiel das rauskommt den Bach runtergeht. Aber jeder Kunde der wechselt, ist Geld das nicht mehr in die eigene Tasche fliesst. Deswegen ist es auch bestimmt kein Zufall dass strategische News wie das mit dem neuen Inhaltspatch immer genau dann auftauchen, wenn die Konkurenz Nägel mit Köpfen macht. 

Warhammer kann noch so gut werden, es wird kein WoW Killer werden. So etwas kommt nicht plötzlich. Dafür hat WoW einen viel zu grossen Vorsprung. Aber auf dem hohen Ross ausruhen darf sich Blizzard genausowenig. Sonst kann es mit der Spitzenposition schon in 1-2 Jahren vorbei sein.


----------



## Deathsoull (27. August 2008)

lol blizz hat kein bischen angst! wird so wie ba aoc! ers nen haufen weg rennen und dann alle wida kommen! wartet mal den wotlk release ab! da wird aoc wie leergefegt sein! hoffentlich finden sich paar für warhammer!

Aber eins ist sicher! Soviele spieler wie wow hat wird warhammer NIE erreichen! Das glaub ich kann man jetzt schon sagen! Achja das wow nach 2 jahren fertig is das is ma schwachsinn! BLizzard hat selber gesagt das sie noch genug stoff und pläne für die nächsten 10 jahre haben!! Ersma gibs addons bis lvl 100. Dann kommt wow2!


----------



## Freelancer (27. August 2008)

Dayanus schrieb:


> 1. WAR gewann auf der GC die Auszeichnung für das beste MMORPG und setzte sich gegen WoW WotLK durch, eine herbe niederlage für das doch so hoch dekorierte WoW.
> 
> 2. Alleine über 640.000 Leute in der EU  waren bereit sich um einen Beta Account zu bewerben was immerhin erforderte einen DxDiag auf die offizielle Page hochzuladen sowie die Angabe aller relevanten persönlichen Daten.
> Es wären sicher noch mehr gewesen hätte man die Registrierung für die Beta Acc einfacher gestaltet.
> ...




1. Ich denke man sollte den Titel nicht so hoch loben den wenn ich Aussteller wäre würde ich auch mehr ein neues Spiel wählen als ein addon ^^

2. Naja wieviel sich wohl für die wotlk beta angemeldet haben ^^

3.  beantwortetes du ja gerade selber denn das gab es auch vor bc und es ist schön länger bekannt das es ein großen patch vor wotlk gibt



So dann kommt noch dazu das war wohl mehr auf pvp setzt so das wowler die gerne pve spielen bestimmt nicht zu war wechseln werden den was schlechtes pvp ist sieht man ja bei wow und das hat nix mit wow zutun sondern mit den spielern im bg die nix kapieren 

Wenn ich mir dann vorstelle das diese unfähigen pvpler alle nach war abwandern, da werde ich mich doch hüten das spiel zu wechseln ^^


Der größte Faktor warum viele nicht wechseln ist das sie viele neue ingame freunde kennen gelernt haben in 3 Jahren Wow und es mir z .b wichtig ist genau mit diesen Leuten weiter zu zocken 

Also bei uns in der gilde wird wohl kein einziger nach War abwandern ich denke das evtl ein paar pvp gilden abwandern aber viel wird sich nicht ändern 


Allerdings könnte ich mir auch vorstellen ein War twink zu spielen hab ich bei hdro und aoc auch gemacht nur sind beide gelöscht evtl schafft war es ja das ich mein Twink mal öfters spiele^^

Also von mir ein klares Nein

Mfg Free


----------



## Khorns Dude (27. August 2008)

Ja das  War nicht soviele Spieler haben wird wie WOW is klar aber das wolln die meisten auch garnich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Glaub nich das Blizzard angst hat allerdings sie wissen das War nicht ohne ist


----------



## Lloyd_Banks (27. August 2008)

Wieso sollte Blizzard angst haben? 

Natürlich will kein Unternehmen Kunden verlieren - allerdings ist das bei Blizzard nicht so tragisch wenn die mal für 1-2 Monate 1 Mio Kunden verlieren. 
Weil sowieso die Hälfte wieder zurückkommt und durch solche, ich nenn es mal Schachzüge, wie die groß angekündigten Content Patches und Addons, die sehr gute Werbung - das neue Werbe einen Freund System - werden sowieso wieder neue Kunden generiert. 

Außerdem hat Blizzard ständig neue Märkte im Auge. Neu dazugekommen Russland - was sicher noch weiter ausgebaut wird. Blizzard hat nunmal die Mittel, WoW Weltweit für das jeweilige Land zu lokalisieren und zu etablieren. 

Ich freue mich auch auf Warhammer, durch die vielen Berichte, Videos und wie die Community jetzt schon wieder teilweise aufeinandern einlabert ist nicht mehr schön. (Daoc Veteranen die sich für was besseres halten treffen auf WoW Verwöhnte "MMO-Neulinge" und auf die AoC Geschädigten) 
Sagen wir es so War wird sicher nicht so eine Katastrophe wie AOC - aber sicher auch nicht mehr reissen. Wenn doch - kann es nur für das Genre gut sein, weil sich dann endlich mal wieder etwas bewegt im MMO-Sektor. 

Aber wenn man das Ganze vom jetzigen Standpunkt aus betrachtet, braucht Blizzard vor niemandem Angst zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerimos (27. August 2008)

Hab mir jetzt net die anderen Antworten durchgelesen, da ich den Thread dumm und überflüssig finde.

1. Blizzard hat sicher keine Angst. Respekt vielleicht. Wer sich zu sicher fühlt hat irgendwann ein Prob.
2. Bei BC konnt man auch vorher schon in die Arenen zum testen und da war keine Konkurenz in Sichtweite.


----------



## Nerdavia (27. August 2008)

Deathsoull schrieb:


> lol blizz hat kein bischen angst! wird so wie ba aoc! ers nen haufen weg rennen und dann alle wida kommen! wartet mal den wotlk release ab! da wird aoc wie leergefegt sein! hoffentlich finden sich paar für warhammer!
> 
> Aber eins ist sicher! Soviele spieler wie wow hat wird warhammer NIE erreichen! Das glaub ich kann man jetzt schon sagen! Achja das wow nach 2 jahren fertig is das is ma schwachsinn! BLizzard hat selber gesagt das sie noch genug stoff und pläne für die nächsten 10 jahre haben!! Ersma gibs addons bis lvl 100. Dann kommt wow2!






GENAU......und du bist einer der Deppen wo das unterstützt....absolut Null Innovationen momentan bei Blizzard....hol dir doch einfach dein nächstes Rüstungsset und Farm dir anschließend für die Sockel noch deine Finger blutig




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gradius@PTR (27. August 2008)

Blizzard hat nicht wirklich Angst, sie versuchen WoW zu halten und Stopfen Lecks auf ihrem Schiff, wo noch gar kein Loch ist. 

Große News werden immerdann rausgehauen, wenn ein anderes MMO rauskommt/was besonderes Passiert:

Als AoC rauskam, kam die AlphaNDAlüftung

edit: lieber Vorposter, BC war in der Tat teilsweise ein Schritt in die Fasche Richtung, aber WotLK sieht da viel besser aus.


----------



## Churchak (27. August 2008)

Deathsoull schrieb:


> Achja das wow nach 2 jahren fertig is das is ma schwachsinn! BLizzard hat selber gesagt das sie noch genug stoff und pläne für die nächsten 10 jahre haben!! Ersma gibs addons bis lvl 100. Dann kommt wow2!



kein wunder ,kommt ja immer mal wieder was neus raus wo sie dann wieder lange finger machen können. ^^


----------



## Lari (27. August 2008)

Sie versuchen halt das open PvP wieder zu etablieren, was meiner Meinung nach scheitern wird.
WoW warb damals schon mit Stadt-Raids und großem open PvP. Geworden ist daraus nichts. Jetzt bringen sie Belagerungen, Belagerungswaffen etc.
Jedoch werden die Leute wieder in die Arenen zurückgehen, BGs spielen, und das open PvP sein lassen.

Und da punktet WAR eindeutig, weil es sich darum dreht. Spieler in WoW, die Raids liebten und das Itemgefarme toll finden, werden auch da bleiben, aber der Rest könnte zu wechseln. Und das sind nicht wenige.
Die Leute, die hier reinkommen und WoW in allen Tönen hochloben und WAR mit AoC vergleichen, sind die absoluten Fanboys, die nurz zum provozieren posten. Es lebe die Anonymität des Internets. Es scheint, dass sie WoW auch nur spielen, weil es 10 Millionen andere weltweit tun.

Ich werde WAR spielen, weil ich weiß:
Das RvR macht Spaß, ob open oder in den Szenarien. Von Level 1 - 40 gibt es genug Content, um ohne Grinds zu leveln. Mal ganz abgesehen davon, was es alles zu entdecken gibt. Die gröbsten Bugs sind in Version 3.3 noch CTDs, ein Animationsbug und zum Teil MoB-Bugs gewesen. Die Itemization schien noch nicht ganz schlüssig, wird bis Release wohl vollkommen in Ordnung sein.
Das Kampfsystem wird oft kritisiert, ist aber Geschmackssache. Es muss einem ja nicht gefallen, aber das ist nunmal WAR.

WoW bekommt also einen vollwertigen Konkurrenten, eventuell mit den "normalen" Schwächen am Anfang, den Blizzard ernst zu nehmen hat. Riesige Fanbase, riesen Lore und eigene Ideen. Wer damit nicht klar kommt, hat eben Pech gehabt.


----------



## Regash (27. August 2008)

Age of Conan hat sich ja sehr schön selbst getötet. Wie man ein dermaßen verbuggtes Stück Software auf den Markt werfen kann, wenn eine dermaßen große Konkurrenz bereits Erfolge feiert, werde ich nie verstehen.

Jetzt lese ich, WAR hat einige Features wieder entfernt (von Städten und Startgebieten war sogar die Rede), um den Releasetermin einhalten zu können. OK, zugegeben, das ist besser als eine Bug-Sammlung auf den Markt zu werfen aber es ist, wenn man sich den üppig ausgestatteten Konkurrenten betrachtet, absoluter Selbstmord, einigen spielbaren Rassen die Hauptstadt zu nehmen. Da wäre ein Verschieben echt cleverer gewesen, auch wenn WotLK wieder einige Spieler an WoW gebunden hätte.

Ich bin der felsenfesten Überzeugung dass:
- Blizzard keinerlei Angst vor irgendeinem MMORPG hat
- WAR genauso untergehen wird wir AoC
- Blizzard nicht genügend Idden für die nächsten 10 Jahre hat, denn der Todesritter und der Friseur sind ja mal total daneben!
- solche Umfragen keinen Sinn machen

Wer gegen WoW antreten will, muss schon sehr saubere Arbeit abliefern. Allerdings, und auch davon bin ich überzeugt, will kein Hersteller versuchen, Blizzard vom Thron zu stoßen sondern es versucht sich nur jeder ein Stück vom Kuchen abzuschneiden. Und MMOGs sind einfch genial, weil Hacker und Cracker keine Chance haben! Wer nicht zahlt, spielt nicht! Das ist der einzige Grund, warum solche Spiele für Hersteller interessant sind.

Just my two cents...


----------



## Nerdavia (27. August 2008)

Gradius@PTR schrieb:


> Blizzard hat nicht wirklich Angst, sie versuchen WoW zu halten und Stopfen Lecks auf ihrem Schiff, wo noch gar kein Loch ist.
> 
> Große News werden immerdann rausgehauen, wenn ein anderes MMO rauskommt/was besonderes Passiert:
> 
> ...





Lol.....war TEILWEISE ein Schritt in die falsche Richtung.....so kann man es auch ausdrücken....und in Wrath of the Lich King ist es genau die gleiche Sch....... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (27. August 2008)

@ Regash:
Es wurde kein Content gestrichen, jedoch wurden 4 von 6 raidbaren Hauptstädten entfernt. Es ist weiterhin alles drin, wenn es um spielbaren Inhalt geht.
Das einzigste, was wirklich fehlen wird, ist die Mechanik vom Hqammerer oder Spalta, die gibt es so nicht im Spiel. Alles andere ist immer noch da.

Der Vergleich von AoC zu WAR zeugt von absolutem Unwissen.


----------



## Stancer (27. August 2008)

Wer behauptet eigentlich immer, WAR wolle gegen WoW antreten ? Wer sagt, dass WAR WoW vom Thron stoßen will ?

Also die Entwickler haben sowas nie gesagt und sie wissen auch, dass das nicht geht. Der MMO Markt ist dafür mittlerweile viel zu breit. Etwas wie WoW wird es nie wieder geben.


----------



## Kira-kun (27. August 2008)

AchilleusKDV schrieb:


> Möge man WoW noch so kritisieren mir fällt derzeit kein Game ein das ernsthaft mithalten kann... . Ich kann mir aber gut vorstellen das Warhammer es schafft 2 Millionen User zu halten ...



Nuja man darf ned vergessen das anfang nächsten Jahres auch noch Aion auf dem Plan steht.
Und NCSoft ist kein unbekannter in Asien, haben sie mit Lineage II dort bereits ein MMORPG welches zu 
seinen besten Zeiten 4 Millionen Acconts hatte.

Ansich wird meiner Meinung nach Warhammer auf die PvE und RP Server in WoW keinen großen Einfluss haben,
da es nunmal ein RvR Spiel ist.
Bei den PvP Servern wirds aber interessanter, vor allem bei den Geisterservern/Geister-RPs wo so schon genug unmut herrscht.

Interessant dürfte auch die Frage werden, wieviele Spiele Mythic/GoA verkaufen können zum Release.
Wir erinnern uns: AoC hatte 800.000 verkäufe und das bei einem Spiel welches:

1. sehr hohe PC Anforderungen stellt
2. FSK 18 ist.

Zwei Faktoren welche sicher viele mögliche Spieler gekostet hat.


Evtl. hat Blizzard mit BC sich einer Spielerschaft herangezüchtet, welche nun mit PvP Light einfach nicht mehr zufrieden ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			
				Regash schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt lese ich, WAR hat einige Features wieder entfernt (von Städten und Startgebieten war sogar die Rede), um den Releasetermin einhalten zu können. OK, zugegeben, das ist besser als eine Bug-Sammlung auf den Markt zu werfen aber es ist, wenn man sich den üppig ausgestatteten Konkurrenten betrachtet, absoluter Selbstmord, einigen spielbaren Rassen die Hauptstadt zu nehmen. Da wäre ein Verschieben echt cleverer gewesen, auch wenn WotLK wieder einige Spieler an WoW gebunden hätte.



Immer dieses Unwissen, woraus dann schlüsse gezogen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja es wurden Hauptstädte aus dem Spiel entfernt.
Im Gegenzug gibt es nun 6 neue große Festungen, 3 je Fraktion welche den Zugang zur Hauptstadt absichern.
Die beiden verbliebenen Hauptstädte wurden ordentlich aufgebohrt und sind nun echte Hauptstädte und keine "Dörfer" wie manch andere angeblichen Hauptstädte.

Startgebiete wurden keine gestrichen, allerdings 4 Klassen.
Sicherlich schade, aber man darf ned vergessen, das trotz der gestichenen Klassen, Warhammer mit 20 unterschiedlichen Klassen, 
immernoch mehr bietet wie alle anderen aktuellen MMORPGs.


----------



## Mikokami (27. August 2008)

LariNoar schrieb:


> WoW bekommt also einen vollwertigen Konkurrenten, eventuell mit den "normalen" Schwächen am Anfang, den Blizzard ernst zu nehmen hat. Riesige Fanbase, riesen Lore und eigene Ideen. Wer damit nicht klar kommt, hat eben Pech gehabt.



3 Jahre WoW mit Contentpatches und bald einem 2ten Addon mit Warhammer im Goldstatus wo ein Teil des Inhalts sagen wir einmal "ausgesetzt/aufgeschoben" wurde als vollwertigen Konkurrenten zu bezeichnen und zu vergleichen halte ich doch für zu sehr verwegen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Riesen Lore, riesen Fanbase und eigene Ideen hat HdRO ja auch, oder SWG. Ich komme damit klar, andere scheinbar hier nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerimos (27. August 2008)

Kira-kun schrieb:


> ...
> 1. sehr hohe PC Anforderungen stellt
> 2. FSK 18 ist.
> 
> Zwei Faktoren welche sicher viele mögliche Spieler gekostet hat.



lol FSK 18 hat mögliche Spieler gekosten? Wenn net ab 18 gewesen wär hätten es mindestens die hälfte net mal angezockt.


----------



## doubledown (27. August 2008)

Hmm, obwohl sich Blizzard ganz sicher keine Sorgen machen muss, bin ich doch gespannt, wie sich die Abozahlen bei Erscheinen von WAR verändern werden. Ich denke, es werden mehr Leute wechseln, als man jetzt vorab meinen könnte. 

Obwohl Blizzard keine Angst hat, haben sie doch strategisch gehandelt, indem sie soviel von dem für WOTLK angekündigten Content schon vorab durch einen letzten Patch implementieren. Die wissen ganz genau, dass bei vielen Spielern die Luft raus ist. Das sind die Spieler, die sich im Spiel nicht mehr sonderlich weiterentwickeln können, da ihnen entweder der Anschluß an die goßen Raids fehlt oder sie im PVP nichts reißen können.

Das sind doch genau die Leute, die (zumindest vorübergehend) durch ein anderes Spiel auf dem Markt "abgeworben" werden können. Denn mit WAR könnten diese alle einen Neuanfang starten. Blizzard weiß auch, dass viele von den Wechslern relativ schnell wieder zurückkommen werden, aber trotzdem haben sie keine Lust, für 1-2 Monate auf ne Million oder so zahlender Kunden zu verzichten. Fakt ist, es läßt sich definitiv nicht abschätzen, wieviele Leute übergangsweise awandern werden, obwohl die hohe Anzahl an Beta-Bewerbungen da was vermuten läßt. Von daher ist Blizzard da etwas vorsichtig, aber Angst ist das nicht.


----------



## fLaMeCoRe (27. August 2008)

Tut mir leid wenn ich das jetzt mal so unschön hinaus posaune, aber solcherlei Umfragen kann man in der Regel das Klo runter spülen...
Sowas hat das größte flame-Potenzial was man so manch naiven Gestallten überhaupt vorsetzen kann.

Logisch interessiert es den ein oder anderen, was andere Leute von der ganzen Geschichte halten.
Aber wenn wir ehrlich sind, nimmt man deren Meinung oder Ansichten ja doch nicht einfach so hin wie sie es sehen, wenn es sich nicht mit der Eigenen überschneidet.

Zudem bezweifle ich, einfach mal so, dass hier genügend Personen verkehren, welche wirklich Firmen interne Sorgen von Blizzard wiedergeben können.
Wieso Leute sich immer anmaßen zu verstehen/wissen, was Firma X für Y Ziele oder welche Marktstrategien verfolgt.

Belasst es doch einfach dabei, dass Blizzard vorab einen Teil des Contents vom neuen AddOn reinpatchen wird.
Dies sollte doch eigentlich auch jeder nach vollziehen können, schlieslich war dies bei TBC nicht anders.
Stellen wir uns vor, alle die kein TBC besitzen würden die Draeneis oder Blutelfen nicht zu Gesicht bekommen können, da sie die Erweiterung nicht installiert haben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
So verhält es sich auch mit diesem Pre-Content-Patch.

An alle die die Kaufargumente für WotLK nun aufgrund dieses Patches gemindert sehen,
die denken anscheinend auch nicht weit genug mit.
Schriftgelehrter wird zwar auch so zugänglich sein, aber über die 375 Skill-Marke bringen die es dann doch nicht, da der Account nicht erweitert wurde.
Dies betrifft ja nicht nur den Schriftgelehrten, sondern jede Menge anderen Content ebenfalls.

Ich persönliche finde es stupide Bewertungen für MMOs auszustellen.
Diese "Bewertungen" werden immer von so vielen Dingen beeinflusst, da fängt es schon bei den Bevorzugungen des jeweiligen Testers an. Der eine mags womöglich etwas realitätsgetreuer, der andere hat kein Problem mit irgendwelchen "unlogischen" Abläufen.

Der eine mags düster, der andere bunter, ...
Was soll der ganze Mist eigentlich?
Ist doch kein Geheimnis dass jeder bei einem Spiel auf andere Gesichtspunkte mehr wert legt als auf andere.
Die Leute die sich mehr für PVP, RVR und Co begeistern lassen, für die Möge dann eben WAR oder andere Spiele interessanter wirken als z.B. WoW.

Und dort einigen meiner Vorredner noch einmal ein Lob und Zuspruch,
niemand verlangt dass z.B. WAR ein Klon von WoW wird und abschiest.
Das ganze kann auch gut miteinander Harmonieren, ohne dass sich der eine dem anderen die Kunden wegklauen muss.
Wie bereits mal festgehalten, die Sparte MMOs ist wirklich extrem gewachsen und bietet so viel Platz für so unterschiedliche "Spiel-Charakteristika", warum also die Schädel über so Belangloses zermattern.

Zum Abschluss noch einmal ein *Wink* an allerlei mögliche Fanboiz:
Ihr werdet es zwar nie lernen, aber man(n) gibt die Hoffnung ja zuletzt auf - "Verkneifft euch jegliches geblubber und verschwindet in den Keller zurück; eure Meinung und Vorzüge sind keine Richtlinien für das Universum!"

Gruß fLaMe


----------



## Lari (27. August 2008)

Also ein Konkurrent zu WoW ist erst dann ernst zu nehmen, wenn es direkt mit dem Content eines 3 Jahre alten Spieles mithalten kann?
WoW ist alt, es gibt nichts wirklich neues. Und gerade ein neues Spiel, neuer Inhalt, anderes Konzept ist ein Konkurrent.
Ich tippe auf 1,5 Millionen Accounts im ersten Monat. Wieviele davon dann wirklich weiterspielen wird sich zeigen.
Und zum Vergleich: WoW hatte im ersten Monat nicht so viele. Und sollte es den Leuten gefallen, wovon ich eigentlich ausgehe, dann ist die Tendenz eher steigend. Ist WAR dann erfolgreicher im ersten Monat, als WoW es war? Ja.
Hatte es WoW einfacher, sich zu etablieren? Ja. Keine große Konkurrenz, Internet-Flatrates kamen in die Haushalte...

WAR wird sich behaupten müssen, einfach wird es nicht. Aber es ist nicht so schlecht, wie es manche gerne hätten.


----------



## Nerimos (27. August 2008)

doubledown schrieb:


> Fakt ist, es läßt sich definitiv nicht abschätzen, wieviele Leute übergangsweise awandern werden, obwohl die hohe Anzahl an Beta-Bewerbungen da was vermuten läßt.



Ich glaub net, dass man da Rückschlüsse von der Anzahl der Beta-Bewerbungen ziehen kann. Zum einen gabs jede menge Leute, die sich x-Fach beworben haben um Ihre Chancen zu maximieren. Zum Anderen gibt es sicherlich viele, die es einfach nur anzocken wollten und ein Teil davon spielt einfach jede Beta ohne überhaupt interesse an nem Spiel zu haben.


----------



## Nerimos (27. August 2008)

LariNoar schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf 1,5 Millionen Accounts im ersten Monat. Wieviele davon dann wirklich weiterspielen wird sich zeigen.
> Und zum Vergleich: WoW hatte im ersten Monat nicht so viele.



1. ist das ja nur ne Annahme
2. ist dieser Vergleich unfair Wow gegenüber, da es durch Wow überhaupt erst soviele MMO spielende Leutz gibt.

Wenn also War wirklich mehr Accounts haben wird als wow das zu anfang hattte hat war das indirekt wow zu verdanken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duplexhammer (27. August 2008)

Guter Beitrag fLaMe 


Das Einzige das man derzeit feststellen kann ist dass die Patchankündigung passend gewählt wurde, mehr nicht.


----------



## ZuckerbrotNo1 (27. August 2008)

Ich bin ein noch WoW Spieler der zu WAR sicherlich wechseln wird. Ich habe auch nicht alle Posts gelesen aber ich frage mich wieso Blizz Angst haben sollte? Selbst wenn sie nur noch 10 Millionen Kunden haben, würde das die Firma ruinieren? 
Ich denke nicht.

Und wie schon gesagt wurde, so einen Patch gab es vor BC auch schon. (aber gab es da auch schon Juwe zu lernen?)


----------



## Ensign (27. August 2008)

*Ich denke, ihr seht das hier größtenteils völlig falsch! *

Blizzard hat sogar ganz sicher Angst. Es geht hierbei nicht darum ein paar Kunden zu verlieren. Ihr müsst wissen, dass Planzahlen usw. in der BWL verwendet werden, um abzuschätzen, welche Investitionen usw. getätigt werden können für z. B. neue Spielentwicklungen, Marketingausgaben usw.
BLizzard rechnet nun mal ihre Budgets aus und da geht auch die Anzahl ihrer Kunden mit ein. Es interessiert Blizzard sehr wohl, wenn plötzlich auf einen Schlag 500.000 Kunden oder mehr oder weniger ihren Account kündigen.

Der Patch wäre sicherlich auch ohne Warhammer Online rausgekommen ABER *die Zeitlinie ist eindeutig!*

Warhammer Online gewinnt einen Preis auf der GC, kurz danach wird der Goldstatus verkündet. Blizzard weiß um seine Macht und seine große Anhängerschaft und hat zeitlich geschickt die Veröffentlichung des Patches bekannt gegeben, um die Goldstatusmeldung von Warhammer Online von der ersten Stelle der Newsseiten wie buffed.de und wie sie alle heißen zu verdrängen.

Nicht mehr, als ein guter Marketingschachzug.
Scheinbar denken aber einige Leute hier einfach nicht so weit, um das zu verstehen...


----------



## Vatertod (27. August 2008)

LariNoar schrieb:


> Also ein Konkurrent zu WoW ist erst dann ernst zu nehmen, wenn es direkt mit dem Content eines 3 Jahre alten Spieles mithalten kann?
> WoW ist alt, es gibt nichts wirklich neues. Und gerade ein neues Spiel, neuer Inhalt, anderes Konzept ist ein Konkurrent.
> Ich tippe auf 1,5 Millionen Accounts im ersten Monat. Wieviele davon dann wirklich weiterspielen wird sich zeigen.
> Und zum Vergleich: WoW hatte im ersten Monat nicht so viele. Und sollte es den Leuten gefallen, wovon ich eigentlich ausgehe, dann ist die Tendenz eher steigend. Ist WAR dann erfolgreicher im ersten Monat, als WoW es war? Ja.
> ...



das ist so nicht richtig. wow hatte es schwer, eingefleischte daoc eq und sonstwas communities, auf den großen mmorpg seiten wurde wow regelrecht in der luft zerrissen. Denn die, die es hätten in foren "verteidigen" können, hatten keine zeit zum forenposten, die haben alle gezockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Und erst durch die Masse der Abonements von wow hat dieses das MMO so richtig salonfähig gemacht. MMOs sind nicht mehr nur noch was für freaks, die sich den ganzen tag pizzas reinschieben und 8 std ein un die selbe burg belagern und dabei auf 3fps schaun, sondern auch was, was eine social community entwickeln kann. Hieraus ergaben sich dann interessante ableger, z.B. second life. wow war schon ein vorreiter, was die massenfähigkeit von MMOs angeht.
Das ist auch der grund, warum war vom interface, der bedienbarkeit usw. dem inofiziellen großen vorbild sehr ähnlich ist. Die leuten kennens, fühlen sich heimisch, der content ist wieder was neues. Ich denke auch, dass der großteil von war nciht enttäuscht sein wird. Und die, die zeit haben, in foren rumzuheulen, dass nach 4 Tagen sie Maxlvl erreicht haben und ne burg net solo einnehmen können, tja, die sind glücklicherweise nicht die breite masse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikokami (27. August 2008)

LariNoar schrieb:


> Also ein Konkurrent zu WoW ist erst dann ernst zu nehmen, wenn es direkt mit dem Content eines 3 Jahre alten Spieles mithalten kann?



Genau so ist, wenn nicht mindestens das gebracht wird was alles auch in WoW steckt, dazu noch besser, oder ganz und gar etwas völlig phantastisch neues revolutionäres, wie z.B. Nintendos WII ist es keine ernstzunehmende Konkurrenz sondern nur ein weiterer Klon, egal wie modifiziert.


----------



## Aleksandria100 (27. August 2008)

Naja wenn mans so sieht ist blizz mit wow der vorreiter des großen mmo´s! und ich denke das WAR sich da ne menge abeguckt hat...wie alle anderen mmo´s auch...


----------



## Nerimos (27. August 2008)

Ich finde so langsam gehts hier mit der Meinungsfreiheit zu weit!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und zum Thema Planzahlen: Ich denke mal Blizz ist schlau genug mit einzurechnen, dass nach release von war nen paar leutz erstmal fehlen. Vor allem weil die Accountkündigungen teilweise schon vorher eingehen.


----------



## Aleksandria100 (27. August 2008)

Naja wenn mans so sieht ist blizz mit wow der vorreiter des großen mmo´s! und ich denke das WAR sich da ne menge abeguckt hat...wie alle anderen mmo´s auch... 
Und vor allem wow ist blizz nicht einzigste einkommensquelle! ich denke sie machen sich nicht ins hemd


----------



## Mikokami (27. August 2008)

Mal etwas abweichend vom Thema.

"Spore" erscheint nächste Woche, welches wohl das Spiel des Jahres ist. Welchen Accountzahlen-Bedrohungsfaktor das wohl hat?    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mayven (27. August 2008)

Nein, da Blizzard ein ganz ‚anderes‘ Spielkonzept verfolgt.


----------



## mattenowie (27. August 2008)

kann mich einigen vorredner nur anschließen. das war auch schon vor bc so!


----------



## Hellacopter (27. August 2008)

Und anders herum auch... Blizzard hat sich ne Menge bei WAR abgeguckt wie z.B. das Achievment-System.

Ich hoffe ja echt mal das WAR ein guter und ernsthafter Konkurrent für WoW wird, das könnte für beide Spiele und natürlich auch uns Spieler sehr förderlich werden. Ich freue mich schon auf die Ruhe in den Chats "meines" Servers 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die einzigen Mankos, die ich bei WAR sehe, sind z.B. die Beta-Videos, die ich gesehen habe. Das ruckelte doch arg, ohne das da andere Spieler zu sehen waren und die Charaktere wirken ein wenig steif. Was mich am meisten stört ist jedoch die Tatsache, das WAR irgendwie mit Games Workshop zu tun hat, einer Firma, die es versteht mit jedem Quentchen Neuerung Geld aus den Taschen der Kunden zu ziehen (Tabletopspieler wissen was ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Das muss natürlich nicht bedeuten, das es bei WAR jetzt genau so laufen wird.

Ich werde mir WAR dennoch zulegen und es, genau wie ich es bei AoC gemacht habe, antesten. AoC ist bei mir persönlich gescheitert, was zum größten Teil aber an der Community lag bzw. liegt. Von WoW wird WAR mich wohl kaum losreissen aber kein Mensch sagt, das man nicht mehrere mmorpgs nebeneinander spielen kann.


----------



## Nerimos (27. August 2008)

Nu hört bloß auf mit diesem "Das kommt aber ursprünglich daher" Gezanke. Das ist nu wirklich überflüssig und die meisten sachen die bisher genannt worden sind schlichtweg falsch und das wird, wenn diese Diskusion weitergeführt wird wahrscheinlich nur noch schlimmer. 

Schluss nu sonst geht papa dazwischen.


----------



## Pymonte (27. August 2008)

Naja, ist kein Angst Patch sondern eben die Vorbereitung auf Nordend *schauder*. Ob man den beruf WIRKLICH erlernen kann steht übrigens auch noch in den Sternen, da keiner weiß wo die Lehrer stehen werden. Wenn die doch erst auf Nordend rumstehen dann wars das eh mit dem Beruf. Ansonsten wäre der Ansatz ganz ok. Warum den beruf nochmal von 0 - 450 skillen mit release? Dann lieber schon mal vorbereiten, das beugt auch der Preistreiberei etc vor. 

Ich bin übrigens WAR Fan und werd es primär zocken und WotLK nur mal anspielen (mal Leveln und en bissel rumstehen äh laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mehr geht eh nicht zeitlich betrachtet), denke aber dennoch nicht das dies ein Angst Patch ist. Sonst hätte Blizzard gleich noch die Kriegsmaschinen in jedes Open PvP Gebiet gesetzt und neue Items dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ensign (27. August 2008)

Nerimos schrieb:


> Ich finde so langsam gehts hier mit der Meinungsfreiheit zu weit!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Richtig, sie rechnen es mit ein, aber warum sollten sie einfach zusehen, wie ihre Kunden verloren gehen?
Der Patch ist KEIN Angstpatch, sondern ein notwendiger Patch, der zur Vorbereitung des Addons dient ABER und das übersehen die meisten, der Zeitpunkt der Bekanntgabe des Patchinhaltes ist eindeutig. Dieser Zeitpunkt zeigt, dass sich Blizzard eben so wenig Kunden wie möglich abjagen lassne will!


----------



## Nerimos (27. August 2008)

Ich denke niemand, weder die die sagen Blizz hat Angst noch die andere Partei, hat Blizz die profitgeilheit abgesprochen. Die feststellung, dass Blizzard so wenig Kunden verlieren möchte wie möglich ist sogar noch überflüssiger als die ganze Diskussion an sich.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (27. August 2008)

LariNoar schrieb:


> Also ein Konkurrent zu WoW ist erst dann ernst zu nehmen, wenn es direkt mit dem Content eines 3 Jahre alten Spieles mithalten kann?
> WoW ist alt, es gibt nichts wirklich neues. Und gerade ein neues Spiel, neuer Inhalt, anderes Konzept ist ein Konkurrent.
> Ich tippe auf 1,5 Millionen Accounts im ersten Monat. Wieviele davon dann wirklich weiterspielen wird sich zeigen.
> Und zum Vergleich: WoW hatte im ersten Monat nicht so viele. Und sollte es den Leuten gefallen, wovon ich eigentlich ausgehe, dann ist die Tendenz eher steigend. Ist WAR dann erfolgreicher im ersten Monat, als WoW es war? Ja.
> ...



Dann wette ich mal dagegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Max. 1mio Accs und das völlig unabhängig von der Quali des Spieles.

Und die reelle Zahl wird wie bei jedem MMORPG erstmal nen Knick erleben, das ist schon fast Standard bei MMORPGs. Nach 3-4 Monaten weiss man wieviele Accs es wirklich sind (wahrscheinlich ein ganzes stückchen unter 1mio) und nach 6-7 Monaten weiss man ob es nach oben oder nach unten geht. Dabei hat War sicher das Potential nach oben zu gehen. Und wenn die patches nicht einbrechen kann man damit sicher einen Top Platz erringen.

Aber man erringt keine utopischen Zahlen auf einen Schlag, das ist ein permanenter Prozess.


----------



## Lari (27. August 2008)

Auf die Zahl komm ich durch verschiedene Dinge:
Medienpräsenz, Vergleich AoC und Hype. Es ist natürlich nur ein persönlicher Tipp, mehr nicht.


----------



## -Kaleb- (27. August 2008)

äh, die sollen Angst haben, vor was denn?

Es spielen von Jahr zu jahr mehr Leute WOW als das welche Aufhören.
Und WAR wird sicherlich WOW nicht das Wasser abgraben, wenn es AOC schon nicht geschafft hat...

aber Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft, siehe Achievments und Friseur... WOW Spieler sind letztendlich immer die Gewinner!


----------



## Shintuargar (27. August 2008)

Ensign schrieb:


> Richtig, sie rechnen es mit ein, aber warum sollten sie einfach zusehen, wie ihre Kunden verloren gehen?
> Der Patch ist KEIN Angstpatch, sondern ein notwendiger Patch, der zur Vorbereitung des Addons dient ABER und das übersehen die meisten, der Zeitpunkt der Bekanntgabe des Patchinhaltes ist eindeutig. Dieser Zeitpunkt zeigt, dass sich Blizzard eben so wenig Kunden wie möglich abjagen lassne will!



Aber in meinen Augen ist das völlig sinnlos. Das Argument wurde ja schon öfter genannt, die Leute die zu WAR wechseln wollen werden dies auch tun, da Blizzard auch mit dem WotLK Vorbereitungspatch nicht die Baustellen der wechselwilligen Kritiker angehen wird. Nur weil es zwei neue Arenen gibt, ist nicht plötzlich das ganze System umgestellt und alle sagen "Hoooraayy, wir bleiben doch da!". Und um auf dein Argument präziser einzugehen, wenn schon der Inhalt des Patches für PvP-Interessierte eher uninteressant ist, was macht da der Zeitpunkt der Ankündigung dazu für einen Unterschied? Im Gegenteil, man liefert denen ja gerade ein Argument, erstmal ausgiebig WAR zu testen, bis WotLK erscheint. Gerade weil der bekannte Teil des Patches eher PvE Content ist. WAR ist ja deshalb für viele interessant, weil es einen größeren PvP-Part bietet. Für PvE wechselt sicher kaum jemand zu WAR, da ist man bei WoW super aufgehoben.


----------



## Shagkul (27. August 2008)

Denke nicht das sie Angst haben.... aber das ist auch egal

Ich wünsche mir ansprechendes Openpvp und eine damit veränderbare Welt.

Das wird Blizzard niemals an WoW ändern und von daher werde ich mir War auf jedenfall ansehen und bei einem positiven Eindruck, letzten Endes auch wechseln.

Mehr muss man nicht sagen, schliesslich liegen die Spielinteressen bei jedem anders
Mfg Shag


----------



## Stix (27. August 2008)

Also ich glaub schon das sie ein wenig Angst haben aber wohl eher darum weil dann ein "paar" zahlende Kunden umsatteln werden. Das ist Geld was sie mit dem selben aufwand dann nicht mehr haben. Aber ich glaube genau so gut das Leute die zu WAR wechseln wieder kommen wenn Wotlk erscheint, und wenn es nur um mal rein zu schauen ist. Jeder der mal richtig gezockt hat ist da neugierig drauf und freut sich auf die neuerungen ob mehr oder weniger. Viele wird wohl ein neu Anfang in War abschrecken wenn sie bei wow schon paar 70er haben. Aber wo die Tendenz nachher hin geht ob wirklich einige dauerhaft weg gehn (was bestimmt auch passiert) oder der großteil wieder kommt beim Addon ist doch abzuwarten. 

Angst werden beide Seiten haben weil einer (WOW)Kunden verlieren kann und der andere(WAR) auf die Schnauze fallen kann.

Und zum Thema das da jemand dem anderen was nach gemacht hat: Die meisten sachen sind schon länger in der Entwicklung bevor sie angekündigt werden. SIt ja nicht das die das nun wo anders sehn und dann mal eben umschreiben um das auch zu haben. Es wird halt untersucht wo der Trend hin geht, was die Leute wollen und das wird um gesetzt. Das da selbe sachen bei raus kommen ist wohl normal. In jeder branche so.


----------



## Crutan (27. August 2008)

Das ganze hat mit Angst nichts zu tun, sonder nennt sich Marketing. Allein um die ganzen Wir-wollen-alle-First-Kills-Leute bei der Stange zu halten. Skillungen probieren, Berufe auf maximum bringen und nach Release in 2 Monaten das Spiel wieder mal zu ende bringen.

Was für mich persönlich sehr sinnfrei ist. Siehe AoC.... viele 80er und nix mehr zu tun^^ Aber wer´s braucht. Glücklicher wird man dadurch nicht und zu essen hat man dadurch auch nicht auf dem Tisch. Viele vergessen warum sie das Spiel angefangen haben. Spaß. Nette Leute.
Ich hab schon einige Gilden kaputt gehen sehen, nur weil sie unbedingt mit WotLk an dem Hype teilhaben wollen. Soviel wie möglich in kürzester Zeit.

Naja, back to Topic. Blizzard wird den Verlust mit einkalkuliert haben. Wenn Warhammer nur 75% von dem hält was es verspricht und das ganze stabil läuft, wird es nachzügler geben und das weiß Blizzard. Und ich wette, dass sie auch dafür einen Plan-B haben. Siehe News auf offizieller Seite:

Freund werben, 3-fache Xp-Rate, Mount, Freimonat, etc. 

Und von WAR liest man weniger bis gar keine Whine-Threads, als AoC. Die ein oder anderen werden sich erinnern, wie WoW damals nach Release lief. Anmerkung: Ich spiele auf LAGdormu. Mythic wird sich dieser Fehler bewußt sein und, garantiert alles daran setzen, dass das ganze flüssiger läuft. Im Buffed Interview mit Bruce Maclean, sagt dieser, dass er hofft, dass alle Vorbesteller sich einloggen, um einen richitgen Stresstest zu haben. Allein aus dieser Aussage, ..Kugel anwerf... sag ich mal vorraus, dass die Kapazitäten für die Server enorme ausmaße haben. Zudem steht ein Technikerteam bereit, welche den Start überwacht.

Blizzard wird auf jedenfall Spieler verlieren. Ich bin eigentlich eher PvEler, aber angesprochen hatte mich damals folgender Satzauszug:

...schlagt Schlachten von epischem Ausmaß....

Darauf wart ich noch heute. Aber bei WAR scheinen sie mit dem RvR tägliches Brot zu sein. Korrigier mich jemand ich hab kein Betakey  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und allein deshalb werd ich das Spiel testen. Wenn Mythic das Potenzial richtig ausspielt, wird Blizzard in 2-4 Jahren schwindende Accountzahlen haben..... *Spammer, Flamer inc.*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Stix schrieb:


> ...Aber ich glaube genau so gut das Leute die zu WAR wechseln wieder kommen wenn Wotlk erscheint, und wenn es nur um mal rein zu schauen ist. Jeder der mal richtig gezockt hat ist da neugierig drauf und freut sich auf die neuerungen ob mehr oder weniger. Viele wird wohl ein neu Anfang in War abschrecken wenn sie bei wow schon paar 70er haben....



Das möchte ich noch kurz aufgreifen^^ WotLk werd ich mir auch holen. grund ist hier hauptsächlich der Todesritter. Aber auch bei 4 70ern, würde es mir nichts ausmachen, damit aufzuhören. Es ist und bleibt ein Spiel und davon hab ich schon so manche gespielt. Und bei jedem neuen Spiel fängt man bei 0 an.


----------



## Nerdavia (27. August 2008)

Das geile bei der Sache ist ja, das wenn Wrath of the Lich King draussen ist sich alle Fanboys draufstürzen werden......und nach spätestens 2 Monaten sind sie wieder am farmen und haben Langeweile.....ich lach mich schlapp




Ach das war der 100. Post  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerimos (27. August 2008)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Ach das war der 100. Post
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann mal Gratz zum "ding"


----------



## Crutan (27. August 2008)

-Kaleb- schrieb:


> ...wenn es AOC schon nicht geschafft hat...
> ... WOW Spieler sind letztendlich immer die Gewinner!...



Öhm, wie gesagt: Ich gehe mal nicht davon aus, dass WAR so rapide Bergab geht wie AoC. Siehe Communitystimmen. Wenn die Leute von AoC schon soviel langeweile haben, dass sie ein Flamevideo machen....naja.

Nicht nur WoW profitiert. Alle MMOs. AoC scheint gezeigt zu haben, wie man´s nicht macht. Mythic und Blizzard, werden sich daran ein Beispiel nehmen und die Spieler wohl im nächsten Jahr mit Contentpatches und anderen Inhalten zubomben, sofern WAR sich so positiv entwickelt, wie es aus der Community zu hören ist. Funcoim muss da erst mal einiges nachlegen, allein an Bugfixes. Erst dann kann mit dem Content aufgeholt werden.



Hellacopter schrieb:


> ...Die einzigen Mankos, die ich bei WAR sehe, sind z.B. die Beta-Videos, die ich gesehen habe. Das ruckelte doch arg, ohne das da andere Spieler zu sehen waren und die Charaktere wirken ein wenig steif. ...



Das dachte ich auch, als ich die Beta Show Videos gesehen hatte. Such mal Im WAR Forum nach nem Beitrag von mir ...Texturen in WAR... Da sind Bilder drin *nicht das erste Bild* und ein Link zu ´ner Videoseite. Das sind Unterschiede, wie Tag und Nacht. Keine Ahnung warum Buffed.de Die Show in 800x600 mit min. Details aufnimmt....


----------



## Kryptmann (27. August 2008)

Also mir geht es genau andersrum . Ich freue mich mit meiner Frau riesig auf War . Schon von der wow Beta dabei gewesen und wir hatten b.z.w. haben es so satt ich kann es nicht in worte fassen echt nicht ! Ein großer vorteil ist das mit uns ca. 16 leute aus der Gilde auch wechseln da sie auch von immer gleichen WoW abläufen (statischer welt) die Nase voll haben . In wieweit Blizz nun angst hat oder 2 lassen los ist für mich das gleiche, spielt doch eh nur eine untergeordnete rolle .  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Da sie aber nun die werbetrommel rühren und selbst wenn man seinen acc. kündigt einen fragen ob man wegen spiel xyz  kündigt scheint seine eigene sprache zu sprechen .  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Da die zahlen in europa und usa eh stagnieren wenn nicht eher rückläufig sind wird es eh immer mehr ein manga verschnitt werden der sich eher dem asia markt anpassen wird . Ich gehe davon aus das sie eh schon mit den einbrüchen der zahlen von hier und amerika gerechnet haben . 
Wer nun noch ernsthaft denkt das sich am grundlegenden Farm system in WoW was ändert darf gerne mit dem Litschiking aus der Gemüseabteilung seines vertrauens glücklich werden .  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerdavia (27. August 2008)

Kryptmann schrieb:


> Also mir geht es genau andersrum . Ich freue mich mit meiner Frau riesig auf War . Schon von der wow Beta dabei gewesen und wir hatten b.z.w. haben es so satt ich kann es nicht in worte fassen echt nicht ! Ein großer vorteil ist das mit uns ca. 16 leute aus der Gilde auch wechseln da sie auch von immer gleichen WoW abläufen (statischer welt) die Nase voll haben . In wieweit Blizz nun angst hat oder 2 lassen los ist für mich das gleiche, spielt doch eh nur eine untergeordnete rolle .
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Das unterschreibe ich dir zu 100%...........


----------



## ink0gnito (27. August 2008)

Hat Blizz grund, angst vor WAR zu haben?
I dont think.


----------



## Stancer (27. August 2008)

WAR wir auf jeden Fall nen erfolgreichen Start haben. So viel steht fest. Denn das Spiel ist momentan in aller Munde.

Ich rechne momentan mit 2-3 Mio verkauften Spielen.

Aber wie viele davon dann auch dauerhaft bleiben kann keiner Abschätzen. Ich rechne stark damit, dass viele WoW Spieler es zwar testen aber dann doch recht schnell wieder zurück gehen, da ihnen in WAR die Itemspirale fehlen wird bzw sie davon nicht los kommen.

Diverse PvP SPieler werden sicher auch wieder fix zu WoW zurück kehren, denn unter den WoW PvP´lern herrscht der große Irrglaube man könnte in WAR der Solo Oberroxxor werden. Da das Spiel aber auf Gruppenkampf aus ist werden diese Spieler recht schnell enttäuscht sein und wieder abhauen.

Da ich schon länger Beta spiele schätze ich, dass WAR durchaus das Potenzial hat dauerhaft 1,5-2 Mio Abos zu halten

Blizz wird das trotzdem wenig stören. Die haben so ne gute Kundenbasis, da könnten die sogar 5 Mio Kunden verlieren ohne dass WoW in Gefahr wäre. Auch wenns weniger einnahmen bedeutet.
Blizz rechnet aber sowieso damit, dass einige WoW SPieler wechseln werden. Ist nunmal so.

Aber WoW ist nach den 3-4 Jahren die es nun hat eh an einer Schwelle angelangt. Ich denke die Abo Zahlen werden von nun an nur noch rückläufig sein. Es drängen jede Menge neue MMO´s auf den Markt und WoW gehört nun ja schon zum alten Eisen. Mit AION steht ja schon der nächste Kandidat bereit. In EU/US wirds vermutlich nicht so einschlagen, aber in Asien werden die sicher ordentlich abräumen und auch da hat WoW ja 5 Mio Abos.
Dass sich WoW noch mind. 4 Jahre auf dem Markt halten wird steht ausser Frage aber ich denke das Maximum ist erreicht.

Aber Blizz plant bestimmt schon den Nachfolger.


----------



## Havamal (27. August 2008)

Mir reichts wenn die Server gut bestückt und ausgeglichen auf beiden Seiten sind und Mythic gut gewinne macht um das Spiel lange zu unterstützen!

Wow ist in 2 Jahren noch hässlicher als es heute schon ist!Entweder machen sie ein Engine update oder Runescape überholt Wow im Grafik Bereich!

Dann wird entweder Diablo der WoW Killer oder in 5 Jahren WOW 2


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (27. August 2008)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Das geile bei der Sache ist ja, das wenn Wrath of the Lich King draussen ist sich alle Fanboys draufstürzen werden......und nach spätestens 2 Monaten sind sie wieder am farmen und haben Langeweile.....ich lach mich schlapp



Und das ist bei irgendnem Game anders?
Sobald die ersten in War 40 sind kommen zu 100% die ersten "Bin durch durchs Game" Posts und wenn das erste Mal eine Hauptstadt fällt fallen dann auch die "Hab alles gesehen, laaaangweilig" Brigaden in sämtliche Foren ein.

So sind nunmal die Onlinespieler heutzutage.


----------



## Crutan (27. August 2008)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Hat Blizz grund, angst vor WAR zu haben?
> I dont think.



Vom Potenzial her, glaub ich das aber für dich mit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thug (27. August 2008)

Blizzard hat letztes Jahr genau das gleiche getan, bevor TBC rauskam. Der Zeitraum kommt super hin, da wir Ende November sowieso schon mit Wotlk rechnen können. So ein Addon muss nunmal vorbereitet werden damits tadellos funktionieren kann.


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. August 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ich rechne stark damit, dass viele WoW Spieler es zwar testen aber dann doch recht schnell wieder zurück gehen, da ihnen in WAR die Itemspirale fehlen wird bzw sie davon nicht los kommen.
> 
> Diverse PvP SPieler werden sicher auch wieder fix zu WoW zurück kehren, denn unter den WoW PvP´lern herrscht der große Irrglaube man könnte in WAR der Solo Oberroxxor werden.



Genau aus diesen beiden Gründen denke ich nicht, dass Blizzard großartig was zu befürchten hat...
Abgesehen davon gab es solch einen großen Patch auch vor BC also ist das hier nichts besonderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crutan (27. August 2008)

Brutus schrieb:


> Und das ist bei irgendnem Game anders?
> Sobald die ersten in War 40 sind kommen zu 100% die ersten "Bin durch durchs Game" Posts und wenn das erste Mal eine Hauptstadt fällt fallen dann auch die "Hab alles gesehen, laaaangweilig" Brigaden in sämtliche Foren ein.
> 
> So sind nunmal die Onlinespieler heutzutage.



Wie war das im Interview? Nur weil man Fussball-Weltmeister ist, sagt man auch nicht: "Danke hab´s geschafft. nächstes Jahr kann´s jemand anderes haben."

Zudem erwaren uns noch 4 Städte, die eigentlich auch recht bald kommen sollten. Dazu noch 4 Karrieren und das was Mythic noch in der Schublade hat.
Zudem gilt für WAR eher der Spruch: Der Weg ist das Ziel.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (27. August 2008)

Crutan schrieb:


> Wie war das im Interview? Nur weil man Fussball-Weltmeister ist, sagt man auch nicht: "Danke hab´s geschafft. nächstes Jahr kann´s jemand anderes haben."
> 
> Zudem erwaren uns noch 4 Städte, die eigentlich auch recht bald kommen sollten. Dazu noch 4 Karrieren und das was Mythic noch in der Schublade hat.
> Zudem gilt für WAR eher der Spruch: Der Weg ist das Ziel.



Mag ja sein das der Weg das Ziel ist.

Aber wie du es auch schon angedeutet hast leben sämtliche MMORPG nunmal von Content-Patches. (die in War wohl über einige Zeit das verteilen werden was gestrichen wurde und völlig neue Dinge integrieren) Und da hält ein Wow Addon die Leute ohne Content Patches genauso wenig bei Laune, wie das bei War sein wird. Auch Mythic wird praktisch immer Content Patches in Aussicht haben, bis Sie irgendwann mal ein Addon nachschieben.

Das ist nunmal der Motor für ein MMORPG. Ansonsten wird den Spielern immer langweilig werden (natürlich nicht allen so schnell wie den Leuten die das bei den Games immer in den Foren breittreten) unabhängig vom Spielprinzip.


----------



## Stancer (27. August 2008)

Brutus schrieb:


> Und das ist bei irgendnem Game anders?
> Sobald die ersten in War 40 sind kommen zu 100% die ersten "Bin durch durchs Game" Posts und wenn das erste Mal eine Hauptstadt fällt fallen dann auch die "Hab alles gesehen, laaaangweilig" Brigaden in sämtliche Foren ein.
> 
> So sind nunmal die Onlinespieler heutzutage.



Da wären wir wieder bei dem Thema "Ziel des Spiels" und "Motivation"

In WoW ist das Ziel die beste Ausrüstung zu kriegen.

WAR hat dieses Ziel nur indirekt. WAR hat eher das Ziel aus Daoc übernommen, nämlich tolle Schlachten zu schlagen und sowas wie "Patriotismus" für sein Reich zu entwickeln und es zu verteidigen. Ansonsten hätte es keinen Grund gegeben, dass Daoc über Jahre hohe Spielerzahlen zu verbuchen hatte, denn die Spieler hatten dort ja bereits alles an Ausrüstung gefunden und alle Burgen gesehen !!!
WAR ist dynamisch und da man gegen andere Spieler kämpft ist es immer wieder aufs neue eine Herausforderung.


----------



## Skelettron (27. August 2008)

oh man leute macht euch mal nicht ins hemd... lest doch mal was da ins game kommt:

    * Neue Klassen-Zauber und -Talente
gabe es schön öfters das sowas neu eingebaut wurde

    * Frisöre in den Hauptstädten
hilft jedem beim raiden pvp... enorm wichtig

    * Neue Zeppelintürme vor Ogrimmar und Tirisfal
vorsicht vor noc nicht funktionierenden gebäude

    * Der Hafen von Sturmwind
das gleiche wie die türme

    * Der In-Game-Kalender
jetzt bekomme ich schiss, enorme änderun der spileemechanik... war du kannst einpacken

    * Überarbeitung der Jäger-Pet-Fähigkeiten
klassen nerf... nichts neues

    * Neuer Beruf: Der Schiftgelehrte
die einzigste überraschung, aber ich glaub es noch nicht das es vor wotlk kommt

    * Zwei neue Arenen mit neuem Layout, Gefahren und bewegten Hindernissen:
          o Orgrimmar Arena
          o Dalaran Arena
alt die arena loderon ist auch einfach mal so dazu gekommen, und ab lvl 71 kannst arena eh bis lvl 80 verzichten

im grunde sind es vorbereitungen auf das addon, brotkrümmel für die spieler, nicht mehr nicht weniger. aber für die gimmiks wird wohl keiner auf WAR verzichten der es eh spielen wollte.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (27. August 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Da wären wir wieder bei dem Thema "Ziel des Spiels" und "Motivation"
> 
> In WoW ist das Ziel die beste Ausrüstung zu kriegen.
> 
> ...



Ich glaub dahingehend brauchen wir uns nix vorzumachen.
In Wow gehe ich auch gern öfter in eine Instanz so lang es mir etwas bringt. Wenn es mir nix mehr bringt sag ich irgendwann "Ne Leute, keine Lust mehr ich kenne jedes Monster da drin mit Stammbaum und kompletter Lebensgeschichte"

Genauso kommst du in War zu einen Punkt wo dir RvR nix mehr bringt (Renown mässig) oder wo du mit deiner Spielweise nicht wirklich vorwärts kommst. Wenn du dann alles schon hunderte Male gespielt hast, wirst du genauso sagen "Langsam könnten aber ruhig mal neue Keeps kommen, oder neue Renown Ränge oder mal ne neue Hauptstadt oder wenigstens mal ein paar neue Belagerungswaffen".

Und genau da müssen dann die Content Patches greifen.


----------



## Mikokami (27. August 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> WAR ist dynamisch und da man gegen andere Spieler kämpft ist es immer wieder aufs neue eine Herausforderung.



WAR ist demnach wie Counterstrike?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Motivation, Sinn und Zweck aller Online-Spiele ist das gemeinschaftliche Spielen mit z.B. Freunden, um eine bestimmte Herausforderung zu meistern. In WoW sind es zum großen Teil die Schlachtzugs-Instanzen und deren Bosse, in WAR werden es dafür zum größten Teil die gegnerischen Bastionen und Spieler sein.


----------



## Khorgarjin (27. August 2008)

Nein ich glaube nicht das Blizzard Angst vor WAR hat.

Wieso auch WAR ist nichts weiter als ein WOW mit RVR. Mehr ist es nicht geworden und dafür bekommen sie halt Preise. Find ich schon Schade. Ich hab gehoft WAR wird was eigenes, aber es hat viele Dinge von WOW übernommen. Klar haben sie das RVR, was sie sehr stark davon unterscheidet. Aber auch nur das Unterscheid das Spiel von WOW. Die PQ sind zwar nett und witzig, aber dennoch das gab es in WOW ja auch schon, nur wollte es dort keiner so recht. Sie haben eigentlich nur ein WOW mit RVR gemacht und mehr haben sie nciht erreicht, bis jetzt natürlich nur. Sie haben nicht viel bis jetzt geliefert, von dem was sie eigentlich wollten. Dennoch in drei Monaten könnte das Spiel noch vieles erreichen, wenn Mythic sich dahinter klemmt. Mythic hat eher Angst vor Wotlk. Sonst hätten sie dsa Spiel nie jetzt raus gebracht. Jetzt fangen es Leute an, die keine Lust auf WOW mehr haben usw. Wenn Wotlk raus kommt, springen denk ich auch einige wieder ab. Dennoch haben sie schon bezahlt und darum geht es Mythic am Ende nur. Wenn sie es erst in 3 Monaten rausbringen oder so, haben viele mit Wotlk angefangen und springen erstmal net um. Daher kommt es jetzt und ich glaube nicht Blizzard hat Angst vor Mythic ihr WAROWAR sondern die haben eher Angst vor WOW.


----------



## Stancer (27. August 2008)

Naja man merkt aber dass WoW auch in Sachen Individualisierung etwas machen will, denn das ist ja auch eine der Stärken von WAR. In WoW sehen alle irgendwie gleich aus in WAR gibts die Farben und Trophäen.

Dass WoW nun Friseure bringt, ist der erste Schritt in die Richtung. Ich denke Farben wird es da bald auch geben. Es hilft zwar nix bei nem Raid aber sowas trägt zur Atmosphäre bei. Als ich damals in MC unterwegs war standen 2 Hexenmeister neben meinem und wir alle sahen absolut gleich aus. Total langweilig.

Und einige Innovationen nimmt sich WoW logischerweise auch von WAR. Ingame Kalender oder ne Art Wälzer des Wissens.
Ein MMO entwickelt sich halt immer weiter. WoW hat damals gute Konzepte aus Daoc, EQ usw. geklaut und folgende MMO´s haben gute Konzepte von WoW geklaut. Aber ein altes Spiel muss sich ja auch weiterentwickeln, also patcht man neuere Konzepte von aktuellen Spielen hinein. So läuft das halt. Letzten Endes klaut jeder von jedem.


----------



## Nerdavia (27. August 2008)

Thug schrieb:


> Blizzard hat letztes Jahr genau das gleiche getan, bevor TBC rauskam. Der Zeitraum kommt super hin, da wir Ende November sowieso schon mit Wotlk rechnen können. So ein Addon muss nunmal vorbereitet werden damits tadellos funktionieren kann.




Aha.....das hatt Blizz also letztes Jahr getan....BC kam Mitte Januar 2007 raus also haben sie den Vorpatch bereits 2006 gebracht du Spaten.....der LETZTE Teil des Vorpatches kam lediglich Januar 2007 mit ca 230 MB

So wollte auch mal Klugscheissen (Aussage oben stimmt bestimmt nicht zu 100% also Flamed mich zu^^)


----------



## hanktheknife (27. August 2008)

Klar wird BLIZZARD mißtrauisch äugen, was da mit WAR kommt. Ich schätze mal 1 Millionen könnten eventuell wechseln und ob sie wiederkommen, weiß auch keiner. Deshalb liefert Blizz auch Informationen aus der Beta und sagt, ein Patch wird vorbereitet, der eigentlich sowieso notwendig ist, siehe Zeppelin Türme und Hafen. Die machen das wie im richtigen Leben, es wird aufgebaut und dauert etwas, wie z.B. das Portal auf die Insel oder das Sammeln von Rohstoffen für "BC". Da aber niemand genau weiß, ob WAR nun der Burner wird, werden die Blizzlinge doch wohl halbwegs ruhig schlafen, oder glaubt ihr, daß 10 Millionen Spieler abspringen und die Pleite droht?
Daß man andere Ideen übernimmt und im Spiel einbringt ist doch nicht schlecht, da wird das WOW eher perfekter.


----------



## Crutan (27. August 2008)

Mikokami schrieb:


> WAR ist demnach wie Counterstrike?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So könnte man sagen (komisch das ich als CS beta spieler nicht auf den vergleich gekommen bin^^). Und siehe da, dass Spiel gibts immer noch. Nur mit dem Zusatz, dass, wenn die Geiseln/Städte einmal eingenommen sind nicht nach spätestens 5 min. zurückgesetzt werden.

Hier greift dann der (wie so schön gesagt wurde) Patriotismus. "Du machst mir meine Sandburg kaputt? Wer wind säht, wird Sturm ernten! Das bedeutet WAR!"   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





hanktheknife schrieb:


> .... oder glaubt ihr, daß 10 Millionen Spieler abspringen und die Pleite droht?



Es geht hier nicht um "Pleite gehen", sondern um einen Marktanteilverlust und Gewinneinbußen in Millionenhöhe. Und davor hat definitiv, in unserer heutigen Kapitalgesellschaft, jeder Geschäftsmann/Konzern angst.


----------



## Nerdavia (27. August 2008)

hanktheknife schrieb:


> Klar wird BLIZZARD mißtrauisch äugen, was da mit WAR kommt. Ich schätze mal 1 Millionen könnten eventuell wechseln und ob sie wiederkommen, was auch keiner. Deshalb liefert Blizz auch Informationen aus der Beta und sagt, ein Patch wird vorbereitet, der eigentlich sowieso notwendig ist, siehe Zeppelin Türme und Hafen. Da aber niemand genau weiß, ob WAR nun der Burner wird, werden die Blizzlinge doch wohl halbwegs ruhig schlafen, oder glaubt ihr, daß 10 Millionen Spieler abspringen und die Pleite droht?




Endlich mal eine richtig vernünftige Aussage ohne Fanboygequatsche......


----------



## Stancer (27. August 2008)

Khorgarjin schrieb:


> Nein ich glaube nicht das Blizzard Angst vor WAR hat.
> 
> Wieso auch WAR ist nichts weiter als ein WOW mit RVR. Mehr ist es nicht geworden und dafür bekommen sie halt Preise. Find ich schon Schade. Ich hab gehoft WAR wird was eigenes, aber es hat viele Dinge von WOW übernommen. Klar haben sie das RVR, was sie sehr stark davon unterscheidet. Aber auch nur das Unterscheid das Spiel von WOW. Die PQ sind zwar nett und witzig, aber dennoch das gab es in WOW ja auch schon, nur wollte es dort keiner so recht. Sie haben eigentlich nur ein WOW mit RVR gemacht und mehr haben sie nciht erreicht, bis jetzt natürlich nur. Sie haben nicht viel bis jetzt geliefert, von dem was sie eigentlich wollten. Dennoch in drei Monaten könnte das Spiel noch vieles erreichen, wenn Mythic sich dahinter klemmt. Mythic hat eher Angst vor Wotlk. Sonst hätten sie dsa Spiel nie jetzt raus gebracht. Jetzt fangen es Leute an, die keine Lust auf WOW mehr haben usw. Wenn Wotlk raus kommt, springen denk ich auch einige wieder ab. Dennoch haben sie schon bezahlt und darum geht es Mythic am Ende nur. Wenn sie es erst in 3 Monaten rausbringen oder so, haben viele mit Wotlk angefangen und springen erstmal net um. Daher kommt es jetzt und ich glaube nicht Blizzard hat Angst vor Mythic ihr WAROWAR sondern die haben eher Angst vor WOW.



Hast du WAR jemals gespielt ?

Weil das ist doch ziemlicher Käse. Ansonsten könnte ich WoW auch als das gleiche wie Everquest bezeichnen oder als Daoc ohne RvR.
WAR ähnelt WoW in keinster Weise. Die Spielprinzipe könnten kaum unterschiedlicher sein. Auf den ersten Blick sehen sich die Spiele vielleicht ähnlich wegen dem Interface und dem Teilweise ähnlichen Grafikstil. Aber der Rest ist vollkommen anders.

Und du liegst auch falsch. Alles was Mythic wollte haben sie erreicht (Ausser den fehlenden Hauptstädten/Klassen). Es ist alles so wie es schon vor 2 Jahren angekündigt wurde. Und Mythic hat ganz sicher keine Angst vor einem Addon. Man kann ein Releasespiel nicht mit einem Addon vergleichen. WoW ist seit Jahren auf dem Markt und auf einem gewissen Patchstand. Diesen Weg hat WAR erst noch vor sich. Wären beide Spiele am selben Tag rausgekommen wäre ein Vergleich in gewisser Weise möglich, so aber nicht.


----------



## Pacster (27. August 2008)

Dayanus schrieb:


> Nun werde ich diese oben genannten Fakten durch meine Theorie ergänzen:
> 
> 1. WAR gewann auf der GC die Auszeichnung für das beste MMORPG und setzte sich gegen WoW WotLK durch, eine herbe niederlage für das doch so hoch dekorierte WoW.
> 
> ...




1. Irrelevant weil von Blizz wohl kaum anders erwartet. Ich glaube bei dem Preis ging es auch nicht ums beste MMORPG sondern um das innovativste MMORPG....und Blizz weiß ja das sie WoW nicht mal eben neu erfinden können. Einem Spiel in der Beta den Titel "bestes MMORPG" zu geben, wäre ja schon etwas hirnrissig, oder?
Den gleichen Preis gabs übrigens soweit ich weiß für AoC im letzten Jahr. Noch Fragen? ;-)

2. War das bei AoC anders? Davon mal abgesehen dürften für die Beta von Wotlk die Zahlen locker getoppt worden sein weil ich schätze mal das da mindestens 50% der aktiven accounts sich beworben haben(wieso auch nicht wenns so einfach geht?)...

3.Blödsinn. Jeder einzelne Inhaltspatch seit BC hat mehr gebracht. Der hier bringt nen Frisörsalon, nen Hafen in Stromwind, ein paar neue Zauberanimationen und nen Beruf, der bis 375 alles andere als spektakulär ist. Genau betrachtet ist das nichts weiter als ein großer Balancing-Patch mit einigen(wenigen und sehr begrenzten) Veränderungen an der Grafik. Interessant vom Balancing her...ja...aber vom Umfang her alles andere als groß. Wirklich auffallen wird der Patch nur beim damage-output in raids und halt im PvP. Da war die Einführung von Quel'Danas, den Arenas oder Ogrila doch einige Nummern größer was spielbaren Inhalt angeht.
Immer vorausgesetzt das Blizz nicht noch nen fetten World-Event vor die Erstürmung von Northrend packt....


@Stancer: Das wird immer wieder angeführt. Letztlich entscheidet aber bei einem Produkt immer der "Ist-Zustand". Was wäre wenn...ist uninteressant. Es sagt ja auch keiner: Wenn WoW jetzt rausgekommen wäre und nicht schon vor 4 Jahren dann hätte es sicher eine viel, viel bessere Grafik als Warhammer....


----------



## Khorgarjin (27. August 2008)

Klar der Patch ist tatik, logisch das der vor WAR raus kommen wird. Ist ja voll klar, das haben die laut einigen Meinungen wegen anderen Online Games mit TBC auch getan. Das ist klar, aber ich fürchte auch das WAR eben mehr Angst vor WOW hat, denn nur weil man Tropähen hat und Farben ... das gab es in Guild Wars schon und dazu kommt das es dort etliche Rüstungen gab, mit gleichen Stats und das eben die Rüstung net alles Entschieden hat, sondern wie man die Rüstung bestückt hat. Find schade das WAR da wirklich mehr den WOW weg geht.


----------



## Stancer (27. August 2008)

Crutan schrieb:


> So könnte man sagen (komisch das ich als CS beta spieler nicht auf den vergleich gekommen bin^^). Und siehe da, dass Spiel gibts immer noch. Nur mit dem Zusatz, dass, wenn die Geiseln/Städte einmal eingenommen sind nicht nach spätestens 5 min. zurückgesetzt werden.
> 
> Hier greift dann der (wie so schön gesagt wurde) Patriotismus. "Du machst mir meine Sandburg kaputt? Wer wind säht, wird Sturm ernten! Das bedeutet WAR!"
> 
> ...



Auch wenn WAR tiefgründiger ist trifft die Aussage doch recht gut. In CS liegt die Motivation ja auch nicht darin bessere Ausrüstung zu finden. Man hat Spass an der Herausforderung immer auf neue Gegner zu treffen. WAR hat genau die gleiche Motivation nur halt in einem RPG Gewand !


----------



## Lari (27. August 2008)

Nur Trophäen und Farben? Rofl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


scnr


----------



## Steve Coal (27. August 2008)

Blizzard braucht keine Angst haben. vor niemandem!
Sie sind so groß mittlerweile, dass ihnen selbst von einem erfolgreichen anderem MMO keine großen "Schäden" drohen.
HdRO hat ihnen nicht geschadet und AoC auch nicht, demnach ist davon auszugehen dass selbst wenn (und das ist noch lange nicht gesagt) WAR ein erfolg wird, dann wird Blizzard seine Vorherrschaft auf lange Zeit auch dadurch nicht gefährdet sehen. 

Warum also sollten sie angst haben. So lange sie konstant mit neuem Material für die Spielergemeinde kommen und das auf dem hohen Niveau bleibt das es nunmal hat, werden Spieler Blizzards Spiele spielen.


----------



## Khorgarjin (27. August 2008)

Jap genau das ist was ich meine. Das ist zu stark na WOW angehaucht. Guild Wars hat es ja so gemacht. Die haben gesagt wir machen ein "CS" mit MMM fealing. Sie haben etliche Rüstungen zur Auswahl, die gleiche Stats liefern und man kann mit Runen seine Skillung suporrten oder damit deutlich effektiver machen. Aber man wird dadurch nicht zwingend überstark. Die Skills und der Spiel entscheiden. Bei WAR ist zwar die Farbe drin und die Tropähen, aber die Rüstungen liefern halt Stats und haben Set Boni, dann noch diese Gems. Ich find das richtig Schade und das stört mich auch. Gewisse Dinge sind auch stark an WOW gelehnt, aber das ist weil sie eben die Kunden von WOW gewinnen wollen. Dachte eigentlich das sie mehr den Guild Wars weg gehen und einen eigenen Weg einschreiten. Aber das haben sie nicht wirklich getan. Sie haben noch einige Elemente aus DaoC übernommen. Glaub die Mastery und Renown müssten aus dier Zeit stammen, dort hießen sie noch bischen anders. Aber finde das auch net sonderlich interessant und nicht wirklich was neues.

Das RVR ist das was sie abhebt und das haben sie ja so weit hinbekommen. Dennoch ist viel arbeit nötig, das sie das nachholen, was sie net geschaft haben. Klassen und Hauptstädte sollten dabei Ziel 1 sein. Da Balancing etc. kommt ja mit der Zeit, das Crafting, die Mastery perfektionen etc. Aber vieles wirkt auch so als hätte man es nur genommen um Zeit zu sparen und sich nicht wirklich groß gedanken gemacht. WAR ist neu und WOW bringt nur ein Addon, das mag sein. Aber das Addon wird am Ende ein "neues" Spiel sein. Von Level 70 bis 80 eben und dann für einige den Todesritter oder eben neue Skills etc. Ich hatte bei WAR nur mehr neues gewünscht und net einfach nur RVR und dann gewisse Dinge übernommen von DaoC und WOW. Aber mal sehen was die nächsten Wochen noch so bringen und was nach dem 18.09 bei WAR sich tut.


----------



## talsimir (27. August 2008)

ReNaMoN schrieb:


> Alter...
> Glaub mir Blizz hat in denn nächsten 30 Jahren keine Angst vor irgendnem MMO zu haben.
> Blizz is an der Spitze und da werden se net mehr so schnell runterkommen!



/signed

Blizzard ist ganz oben angekommen und wird nicht mehr so leicht von der Spitze fallen können! Blizzard hatte einfach das Geld, die Ideen und die Leute für das beste oder eines der besten Spieler seit langem und das wird sich sicherlich nicht so schnell ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## reddevil306 (27. August 2008)

Dayanus schrieb:


> Nun werde ich diese oben genannten Fakten durch meine Theorie ergänzen:
> 
> 1. WAR gewann auf der GC die Auszeichnung für das beste MMORPG und setzte sich gegen WoW WotLK durch, eine herbe niederlage für das doch so hoch dekorierte WoW.
> 
> ...



Die Auszeichnungen haben nix zu bedeuten siehe AoC, das Spiel wurde überhäuft mit Auszeichnungen. Die Mitteilung das WAR Goldstatus erreicht hat ist nix spezielles da der Termin vom releas steht und man daher denken kann das man mit Gold um sich wirft.

Das Allgemeine Intresse an Betas ist in den Letzten Jahren stark gestiegen, gleichzeitig auch die Qualität desser misserable geworden. Ein gutes Beispiel ist denke ich die Alpha von WoW was Qualitativ an Betas wie sie heute von jedem spiel welches Kostenpflichtig rausgehauen locker mithält.

Das der Patch kommt so wie er angekündigt ist, ist auch nix spezielles zwar fällt er ein wenig üppiger aus als vor BC aber es war zu erwarten das der bald kommt wenn man dem releasedatum vom 27. November glauben darf. 

Das was ich bis jetzt in der Beta gespielt habe braucht sich in keinster weise von WAR zu fürchten, denn es ist eine starke Steigerung zu BC. So sehr wie ich auch hoffe das WoW endlich mal Konkurrenz bekommt glaube ich nicht das jemals ein anderes Spiel welches die NDA bis fast kurz vor Schluss hält und eine 4 Tages closed open Beta bietet ernsthaft ne konkurrenz sein kann. War wird das gleiche Schicksal haben wie AoC leider. WoW hat zuviele Spieler so verkrüppelt das sie nix anderes spielen können.


----------



## Dayanus (27. August 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> 1. Irrelevant weil von Blizz wohl kaum anders erwartet. Ich glaube bei dem Preis ging es auch nicht ums beste MMORPG sondern um das innovativste MMORPG....und Blizz weiß ja das sie WoW nicht mal eben neu erfinden können. Einem Spiel in der Beta den Titel "bestes MMORPG" zu geben, wäre ja schon etwas hirnrissig, oder?
> Den gleichen Preis gabs übrigens soweit ich weiß für AoC im letzten Jahr. Noch Fragen? ;-)
> 
> 2. War das bei AoC anders? Davon mal abgesehen dürften für die Beta von Wotlk die Zahlen locker getoppt worden sein weil ich schätze mal das da mindestens 50% der aktiven accounts sich beworben haben(wieso auch nicht wenns so einfach geht?)...
> ...



1. Warum heißt die Auszeichenung dann "BEST MMORPG at the GC 2008" und nicht "Most innovative Gameplay at the GC 2008" ist schon richtig wie ich es gesagt habe: Das Beste !

2. Ja es war anders bei AoC

3. Nein das stimmt definitv nicht, schau dir die größen mal im Patcharchiv an. Der einzige der ran kommt ist vllt. der vor TBC

Soviel dazu...


----------



## Kryptmann (27. August 2008)

Jede ich betone jede Idee ist immer irgendwo geklaut und wenn auch nur im Ansatz . Die frage die man sich stellen müsste wäre demnach welche Ideen sagen mir als Endverbraucher am meißten zu oder vielmehr wo gefällt mir die umsetzung derer am besten . 
Viel schlimmer finde ich hingegen das einige Spieleschmieden sogar ihre eigene Hintergrundstory verfälschen um neuen Content zu liefern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was den Content in zukunft angeht sehe ich bei War nichtmal ansatzweise Storry oder Ideenprobleme sie haben ja in  GW einen immensen Fundus haben aus dem sie ausgiebig schöpfen können und es kommt monatlich neuer vom TT hinzu .  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wir schreiben das Jahr 2030 (ich bin mittlerweile gefühlte 100 Jarhe) . Da Höre ich von meinem Jüngsten : du Papi oder ey Alter wieso kann ich mit meinen Echsenmensch nicht den ollen Bretonen aus den Latschen boxen ? Meine ich zu ihm : Scher dich in dein zimmer ich ziehe gerade deiner Mom (Hochelfe) die ohren lang .  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dayanus (27. August 2008)

reddevil306 schrieb:


> .... Ein gutes Beispiel ist denke ich die Alpha von WoW was Qualitativ an Betas wie sie heute von jedem spiel welches Kostenpflichtig rausgehauen locker mithält.
> 
> ....



Kannst du deinen Fanboy Mode bitte ausschalten ?


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (27. August 2008)

Keiner von beiden hat auch nur ein bisschen Angst vor dem anderen weil beide Spiele eine eigene Fangemeinde hinter sich haben die auf beiden Seite so groß ist das beide Spiele parallel zu einander existieren können. Bei WoW sind es die Warcraft-Fans der Spiele sowie der Romane, und bei Warhammer sind es die Fans des Table-Top's, der Spiele und der Romane. 

Na klar werden die ein oder anderen von WoW weggehen weil sie mal was neues sehen wollen weil das spiel halt "Neu" ist aber trotzdem werden beide nicht so stark miteinander Konkurieren was die Spielerzahlen angeht denn es sind nicht wirklichlich Konkurenten sondern eher Mitbewerber auf diesem Markt weil beide komplett verschiedene Spielerlebnisse anbieten.


----------



## Lari (27. August 2008)

@ Khorgarjin: Du hast so keine Ahnung von dem Spiel. Oberflächlich, aber mehr nicht.
WAR hat anderes PvE mit neuen Ideen, in keinster Weise vergleichbar mit WoW.
Das PvP/RvR ist etwas ganz anderes, als das in WoW.
Es hat seine Teile, die von DaoC abgeschaut worden, oder die es so ähnlich in WoW gibt.
Auch das Fantasy-Setting mit Orks, Elfen etc. gibt es so in WoW, aber das haben Fantasy Serien ala Warcraft oder Warhammer nunmal an sich.
Balancing kommt nicht mit der Zeit, sondern sollte von Anfang an herrschen. Ab und zu spricht hier jemand von Balancing Patches in WoW, nach drei Jahren Laufzeit. Das ist lachhaft.
Neues Spiel von 70 - 80? Das ist genauso dumm. Es wird wieder gelevelt, für die neuen Mounts gefarmt, die neuen Encounter gelegt. Das ist einfach alles alte in neuer Hülle. Wenn ich dir ein Auto von rot in grün umlackiere, ist das auch nicht neu...

Eigentlich hat es garkeinen Sinn mit dir darüber zu diskutieren, da du WAR vielleicht von Fansites kennst, mehr aber auch nicht.

@reddevil: lol, einfach nur lol. Ich glaube, so langsam naht die Zeit das Ding hier zu schließen. Die Fanboys halten Einzug ins Forum.


----------



## Crutan (27. August 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> ...
> Den gleichen Preis gabs übrigens soweit ich weiß für AoC im letzten Jahr. Noch Fragen? ;-)
> ...



AoC hatte da aber noch keinen Gold Status und man konnte sicher auch nur das Testen, was 100% lief.
Laut dem AoC Forum ist es etwas mehr als eine Betaversion.

Warhammer war auf der GC, soweit ich weiß aber zu 100% spielbar und nicht nur teilweise. (korrigier mich jemand falls ich unrecht habe.)


----------



## reddevil306 (27. August 2008)

Dayanus schrieb:


> Kannst du deinen Fanboy Mode bitte ausschalten ?


Naja das hat nix mit Fanboy zu tun, ich habe 3 Monate AoC gespielt und hoffnungen Gehabt das Funcom was gutes draus macht. Nur ist es Traurig wenn über monate nur versprechungen hört und der hauptcontent PVP dann noch in der Konzeptphase ist.

Ich werde WAR auch anspielen. Aber ich traue keinem Hersteller mehr der die NDA praktisch bis zum Schluss hält und keine "richtigte" Openbeta macht. Irgendwas versuchen sie zu verbergen, Vielleicht fehlender Content?


----------



## Lari (27. August 2008)

reddevil306 schrieb:


> Naja das hat nix mit Fanboy zu tun, ich habe 3 Monate AoC gespielt und hoffnungen Gehabt das Funcom was gutes draus macht. Nur ist es Traurig wenn über monate nur versprechungen hört und der hauptcontent PVP dann noch in der Konzeptphase ist.
> 
> Ich werde WAR auch anspielen. Aber ich traue keinem Hersteller mehr der die NDA praktisch bis zum Schluss hält und keine "richtigte" Openbeta macht. Irgendwas versuchen sie zu verbergen, Vielleicht fehlender Content?


Verbergen? Dann gäb es die NDA noch für Teilbereiche. Aber die NDA ist komplett weg, für alles was inGame ist.
Die open Beta ist ein Sneak Peak und Stress Test. Kein freies anspielen...


----------



## Moagim (27. August 2008)

Khorgarjin schrieb:


> Jap genau das ist was ich meine. Das ist zu stark na WOW angehaucht. Guild Wars hat es ja so gemacht. Die haben gesagt wir machen ein "CS" mit MMM fealing. Sie haben etliche Rüstungen zur Auswahl, die gleiche Stats liefern und man kann mit Runen seine Skillung suporrten oder damit deutlich effektiver machen. Aber man wird dadurch nicht zwingend überstark. Die Skills und der Spiel entscheiden. Bei WAR ist zwar die Farbe drin und die Tropähen, aber die Rüstungen liefern halt Stats und haben Set Boni, dann noch diese Gems. *Ich find das richtig Schade und das stört mich auch*. Gewisse Dinge sind auch stark an WOW gelehnt, aber das ist weil sie eben die Kunden von WOW gewinnen wollen. *Dachte eigentlich das sie mehr den Guild Wars weg gehen und einen eigenen Weg einschreiten.* Aber das haben sie nicht wirklich getan. Sie haben noch einige Elemente aus DaoC übernommen. Glaub die Mastery und Renown müssten aus dier Zeit stammen, dort hießen sie noch bischen anders. *Aber finde das auch net sonderlich interessant und nicht wirklich was neues.*
> 
> Das RVR ist das was sie abhebt und das haben sie ja so weit hinbekommen. Dennoch ist viel arbeit nötig, das sie das nachholen, was sie net geschaft haben. Klassen und Hauptstädte sollten dabei Ziel 1 sein. Da Balancing etc. kommt ja mit der Zeit, *das Crafting*, die Mastery perfektionen etc. Aber vieles wirkt auch so als hätte man es nur genommen um Zeit zu sparen und sich nicht wirklich groß gedanken gemacht. WAR ist neu und WOW bringt nur ein Addon, das mag sein. Aber das Addon wird am Ende ein "neues" Spiel sein. Von Level 70 bis 80 eben und dann für einige den Todesritter oder eben neue Skills etc. Ich hatte bei WAR nur mehr neues gewünscht und net einfach nur RVR und dann gewisse Dinge übernommen von DaoC und WOW. Aber mal sehen was die nächsten Wochen noch so bringen und was nach dem 18.09 bei WAR sich tut.




Dich stören Rüstungen mit Stats und das sie aufwertbar sind.....was wäre dein Wunsch bzw Vorschlag es anders zu machen?

Gewisse Dinge zu stark an WoW angelehnt....welche?

Erst schreibst du Guild Wars macht es so......war machts auch so = schlecht.  Wo sind die wie Guild Wars

Was willst du denn mit crafting? farmen? Items bauen für.....????.

Was hast du den bitte für ein Spiel erwartet?


----------



## Dayanus (27. August 2008)

LariNoar schrieb:


> Auch das Fantasy-Setting mit Orks, Elfen etc. gibt es so in WoW, aber das haben Fantasy Serien ala Warcraft oder Warhammer nunmal an sich.




Ja und diese wurden vom Herr der Ringe Autoren Tolkien erfunden und nur mal so für alle die es nicht wissen, Warhammer gibt es schon länger als WoW oder Warcraft.

Blizzard wollte sogar mal ein Spiel mit Warhammer Lizenz machen.

Aber ich glaube echt das es Time 4 Close.

Die WoW Leute haben anscheinend so wenig in ihrem WoW zu lesen das sie jetzt auch hier her kommen müssen.

Ist klar das ihr War nicht mögt. wenn ich 400.000 Stunden in einem Spiel verbracht habe und endlcih ein T6 bin, was eh gleich aussieht und außer mir auch jeder dritte 70er hat.

Dann aber auch nur dann würde ich mich über die Items mit einer Droprate von 0,0000567% freuen nach meinem 8 Stunden Raid.

Danach würde ich aber auch quests annehmen wie "pflücke ein paar Blumen" oder "Töte 234.082 Schweine und erbeute dabei 4567 Hauer"

Ja ist schon einfallsreich...

Aber wie gesagt bei 400.000 Stunden Ingame wäre es ja schade wenn auf einmal meine Freunde ein anderes Spiel spielen, also halten wir alle zusammen, geilen uns an T6 auf, Informieren uns nur oberflächlich über ein Spiel, gehen bei denen ins Forum, um es dann völlig frei von jeglichem Sinn zu kritiseren.

Oh man...


----------



## reddevil306 (27. August 2008)

LariNoar schrieb:


> Verbergen? Dann gäb es die NDA noch für Teilbereiche. Aber die NDA ist komplett weg, für alles was inGame ist.
> Die open Beta ist ein Sneak Peak und Stress Test. Kein freies anspielen...



Die Beta Sever sind auch Weg.


----------



## Pacster (27. August 2008)

Dayanus schrieb:


> 1. Warum heißt die Auszeichenung dann "BEST MMORPG at the GC 2008" und nicht "Most innovative Gameplay at the GC 2008" ist schon richtig wie ich es gesagt habe: Das Beste !
> 
> 2. Ja es war anders bei AoC
> 
> ...




1. Naja, genau gesagt ist es ein Zwischending. Denn mit dem Preis werden die besten NEUHEITEN bei der GC ausgezeichnet. WoW ist keine Neuheit. Ms. Universum ist auch nicht die schönste im Universum...soviel zum Thema Genauigkeit bei Titeln.

2. Und das weißt du woher? Kristallkugel mal wieder? Tatsache ist das sich da auch genug drüber beklagt haben keinen Beta-Key zu kriegen.

3. Was denn bitte für Größen???? Meinst du jetzt die Anzahl der Patchnotizen? Davon schließt du auf den Umfang eines Patches? Hallo? Nur weil die irgendwo schreiben "Ogrila fraction added....new area populated" anstatt "na und dann haben wir noch den mob eingeführt...der hat dann auch noch ne nette zauberanimation die so heißt...dazu dann noch jene quest und diese Quest und außerdem gibt es noch die questrewards mit den Namen....", heißt das nicht das das ne kleine unwichtige Änderung ist, die man auch nur ansatzweise mit dem Einfärben von Haaren vergleichen kann(so wichtig das dem einen oder anderen mit bescheidener Haartracht auch sein mag...unterm Strich ist das ne sinnfreie Spielerei und nicht mehr).


----------



## Lari (27. August 2008)

reddevil306 schrieb:


> Die Beta Sever sind auch Weg.


Vielleicht, weil die Closed Beta zu Ende ist? Fantasierst schon ein bissel, meinst nicht?
Ich hab von 1 - 40 alles schon gespielt. Content gibt's satt, Balancing ist auch auf dem richtigen Weg.


----------



## Kryptmann (27. August 2008)

Wehe du nimmst ihnen ihre Flamegrundlage das ist aber schon sehr dreist jetzt .  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hehe hat bestimmt gut getan mal so den Frust abzulassen . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 @ Dayanus


----------



## Sorzzara (27. August 2008)

LariNoar schrieb:


> Sie versuchen halt das open PvP wieder zu etablieren, was meiner Meinung nach scheitern wird.
> WoW warb damals schon mit Stadt-Raids und großem open PvP. Geworden ist daraus nichts. Jetzt bringen sie Belagerungen, Belagerungswaffen etc.
> Jedoch werden die Leute wieder in die Arenen zurückgehen, BGs spielen, und das open PvP sein lassen.



Und genau das ist der Knackpunkt, die Lücke in welche WAR hineinstösst. Im Endeffekt sprechen MMOs immer den Urinstinkt des "Jägers und Sammlers" in uns allen an. Da wir jedoch fast alle irgendwo im inneren einen kleiner Narziss (Mundschenk des Zeus, der so schön war dass er sich immer im Spiegel betrachten musste) beherbergen, wollen wir auch zeigen, was wir mit unseren Chars erreicht haben. Am besten geht dies im Vergleich mit anderen Spielern. 
Das kann man natürlich durch Posen machen...was aber für einen selbst relativ schnell langweilig wird, oder aber in PvE Inhalten (dmg Meter, Tankleistung, etc.) oder, die meines Erachtens nach beste Möglichkeit: Dem Kamof gegen andere Spieler.
Blöd nur, wenn die Spielerkämpfe komplett anonymisiert werden (Serverübergreifendes BG) und durch eine idiotische PvP Itempolitik auf Farmen von Ehrenunkten reduziert werden. Dann hat man nämlich keinen Vergleich mehr mit anderen, sondern nur noch schielen auf den Punktemeter.

Früher wars schön, man wurde auf dem BG von jemandem niedergemetzelt, um demselben jemand dann drei Tage später mitten in Felwood übern Weg zu laufen...frei nach dem Motto: "Hallo, wen haben wir denn da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  RRRÖÖÖMMMMS!"
Jetzt jage ich nur noch irgendwelchen Gesichtslosen Gestalten nach, deren Name ich gar nicht erst lese, weil ich ihnen sowieso fast nie mehr begegnen werde. Es fehlt das persönliche, der Reiz den Spieler zu kennen.

Und nebenbei bemerkt, wenn BGs nicht innerhalb von 5 Minuten aufgehen, ist auch die Unsitte des BG Hoppings, bzw. leave b4 lose kein Thema mehr...man steigt nicht vorzeitig aus einem AV aus, auf das man 3 Stunden gewartet hat ... und man kommt auch nicht auf die Idee, es dann mit Raidausweichen + NPC Kloppens innerhalb von 8 Minuten durchzurennen...dann *will* man fighten!

Kurz gesagt, ich finde dass WAR genau die Tugenden in Punkto PvP bietet, die Blizzards Werk am meisten vermissen lässt...und insofern ist sich Blizzard der Gefahr die von diesem Konkurrenten ausgeht bewusst...denn Open PvP, bzw. motivierendes "Anti Farm PvP" ist ein Wunder Punkt von WoW...und genau da drückt Mythic den FInger rein.




Regash schrieb:


> Age of Conan hat sich ja sehr schön selbst getötet. Wie man ein dermaßen verbuggtes Stück Software auf den Markt werfen kann, wenn eine dermaßen große Konkurrenz bereits Erfolge feiert, werde ich nie verstehen.
> Jetzt lese ich, WAR hat einige Features wieder entfernt (von Städten und Startgebieten war sogar die Rede), um den Releasetermin einhalten zu können. OK, zugegeben, das ist besser als eine Bug-Sammlung auf den Markt zu werfen aber es ist, wenn man sich den üppig ausgestatteten Konkurrenten betrachtet, absoluter Selbstmord,
> Ich bin der felsenfesten Überzeugung dass:
> - Blizzard keinerlei Angst vor irgendeinem MMORPG hat
> ...



Und ich bin der festen Überzeugung, dass du dich nicht ausreichend über die Streichungen, ihre Hintergründe und Folgen, bzw. die Unterschiede zwischen WAR und AoC informiert hast, um hier einen argumentativ wertvollen beitrag zu leisten.

Wer "Just my two cents" unter seinen Post schreibt, hält seine Meinung meistens für wenig bedeutend.


----------



## Dayanus (27. August 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> 1. Naja, genau gesagt ist es ein Zwischending. Denn mit dem Preis werden die besten NEUHEITEN bei der GC ausgezeichnet. WoW ist keine Neuheit. Ms. Universum ist auch nicht die schönste im Universum...soviel zum Thema Genauigkeit bei Titeln.
> 
> 2. Und das weißt du woher? Kristallkugel mal wieder? Tatsache ist das sich da auch genug drüber beklagt haben keinen Beta-Key zu kriegen.
> 
> 3. Was denn bitte für Größen???? Meinst du jetzt die Anzahl der Patchnotizen? Davon schließt du auf den Umfang eines Patches? Hallo? Nur weil die irgendwo schreiben "Ogrila fraction added....new area populated" anstatt "na und dann haben wir noch den mob eingeführt...der hat dann auch noch ne nette zauberanimation die so heißt...dazu dann noch jene quest und diese Quest und außerdem gibt es noch die questrewards mit den Namen....", heißt das nicht das das ne kleine unwichtige Änderung ist, die man auch nur ansatzweise mit dem Einfärben von Haaren vergleichen kann(so wichtig das dem einen oder anderen mit bescheidener Haartracht auch sein mag...unterm Strich ist das ne sinnfreie Spielerei und nicht mehr).



1. Naja und WoW WotLK ist nicht neu ? Ach so...wusste ich bis jetzt gar nicht.

2. Ich habe AoC damals beäugt das Setting hat mir aber nicht zugesagt und und die Zahl war irgendwas mit 500.000

3. Ja Patchnoites und MB und ja der Patchlog erläuter ALLES was geändert wurde.


Merkst du noch irgendwas ?


----------



## Pacster (27. August 2008)

Kryptmann schrieb:


> Hehe hat bestimmt gut getan mal so den Frust abzulassen .
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Vermutlich. Und es ist immer wieder schön wenn sich einer selbst die Hosen runterlässt und man sehen kann das die Pubertät doch noch nicht eingesetzt hat. Flameboy at his best...;-)


----------



## SARodiRIEL (27. August 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> edit: blizzard als blizzard gibt es eigentlich nicht...ACTIVISION BLIZZARD>EA



Ich finds auch schade das ActivisionBlizzard jetzt den Rotstift kreisen lässt; geniale Studios dichtmacht und vielversprechende Spiele wie z.b. Ghostbusters: The Game einfach einstampft... und alle schimpfen immer über das "böse EA"...

Zum Thema: Ich denke nicht das der Patch eine Panikreaktion ist, eher finde ich diese neue "Werbt einen Freund"-Aktion ist eine Präventiv-maßnahme für neue Accounts. Damit Blizz auch zukünftig mit 10mio. Spielern werben kann, auch wenn die meisten "Veteranen" also "Von-Anfang-an-dabei" Spieler ihren Account wegen W.A.R. dicht machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crutan (27. August 2008)

LariNoar schrieb:


> Vielleicht, weil die Closed Beta zu Ende ist? Fantasierst schon ein bissel, meinst nicht?
> Ich hab von 1 - 40 alles schon gespielt. Content gibt's satt, Balancing ist auch auf dem richtigen Weg.




*neid Modus an* 
WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*neid Modus aus*

Wobei, ich mein irgendwo gelesen zu haben, das infos aus dem Betaforum nach wie vor der NDA unterliegen.


----------



## Khorgarjin (27. August 2008)

Was neueres und was eigenes. Das RVR COnent ist richtig hübsch gemacht und scheint viel zu versprechen. Aber das Skillsysstem ist find ich überflüssig, wozu die MAsterys. Wie die derzeit sind find ich sie sehr langweilig und auch seltsam. 

Warum wieder so viel Stats und so hoch die Stats, warum nicht geringer Stats und dann durch die Rüstung auch nur so geboostet und da eben mehr Klassen spezifische Anpassungen oder Verstäerkung von Masterys. Warum auch Ränge? Warum net viele Rüstung die gleichen Stats haben und andere Optik, vom Stil her. Das Prinzip ist das aus WOW halt, mit dne Rüstungen und Stats. Das stört mich halt, das eben gewisse Rüstungen anderen Überlegen sind. 
Bei Guild Wars entschied nicht die Rüstung, sondern wie man sie gesockelt hat über ihre Stats. Das könnte man doch auch machen. Eben Grundgerüst und dann über Sockel oder ähnliches die Statsboosten und auf Bahnen lenken. Warum wie bei WOW viele Stats und dann diese Sockel und damit noch paar Stats hochschrauben?

Crafting? Ja warum haben sie dann eins eingebaut, wenn sie es eh nur nebenbei wollen? Dann hätten sie es gleich rauslassen können und mehr Zeit in die Klassen stecken können. Finde Crafting sehr schön, aber auf ein rein RVR lastiges Spiel wo es um Krieg geht, warum sollte man sich groß um Crafting kümmern? Da geht es doch ums RVR. Daher mein ich, so wie es ist macht es kaum jemand. Außer Plündern oder wie das heißt, das nutzen viele. Aber Pflanzer macht kaum wer, da es dort sehr teuer werden soll. Also dann hätten sie es rauslassen können und nach liefern. 

Finde mich stört derzeit am allermeistens. Das sie nicht alle Klassen haben, das sie nicht alle Hauptstädte haben und das ihr Itemprinzip an WOW anlehnt ist, auch wenn natürlich net so intensives Itemgrinding wie WOW, ist es dennoch vom Prinzip her stark daran angelegt. 

Glaub nicht das Blizzard von WAR so viel Angst haben muss, mal sehen wie es halt in 3 oder 5 Monaten draum steht, dann denk ich schon eher dran. Das WAR gefährlicher wird. Weil dann haben sie Patche, mehrer Meinunge, wissen wie es um die Population ihrer Server steht umd das RVR auf den Servern selbst, um gewisse Dinge eben. Aber zum derzeitigen STand ist es für mich noch kein Grund. Wie gesagt gibt ja neben WAR noch paar andere Games und Guild Wars 2 hat sich ja auch schon gemeldet, das sie kommen werden wollen, hoffe die bleiben ihrem Stil treuer, als es derzeit wirkt. Mal sehen denkmal WOW ist zwar derzeit "das" MMO. Aber dennoch gibt es immer mehr andere MMO. WAR will auf RVR gehen und ich hoffe das sie das auch durch ziehen und das RVR auch net im gerzerge endet. Das man als Zwerg auch wirklich um seine Stadt kämpfen darf und um seine wahre Heimat und net nur bis zu einem gewissen Punkt. Aber das wird eben die Zeit zeigen. Blizzard fürcht ich denk ich die anzahl der anderen MMO und net nur ein einzelnes. Klar ist es taktik das ihr Patch jetzt komm!


----------



## Dayanus (27. August 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Vermutlich. Und es ist immer wieder schön wenn sich einer selbst die Hosen runterlässt und man sehen kann das die Pubertät doch noch nicht eingesetzt hat. Flameboy at his best...;-)



Flamen ist wenn man andere Spieler gezielt perönlich beleidigt.

Ich habe nur dargestellt wann ich mich über WoW freuen würde.

Da fällt mir ein: Der getroffene Hund bellt...also hast du gerade die Hosen runter gelassen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (27. August 2008)

Crutan schrieb:


> *neid Modus an*
> WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH!
> 
> 
> ...



ja und?^^

Wir dürfen aus dem momentanen Stand berichten. Der momentane Stand ist, wir können nicht testen/spielen weil: no Server found.

@ Khorga....spielst du auch was anderes als WoW? Das Prinzip das sich Items nicht nur am Lack unterscheiden ist kein WoW Monopol. Nur das sich Items EXTREM in den Werten unterscheiden.
warum so hoch?  wenn alles bei 4000 ist kanns dir völlig egal sein ob es 4000 ist.

Das Sockeln soll entscheiden? Halloooooo farmspiel. Wiso schon wieder "wie WoW" ist das eine Krankheit?

Crafting = nur nettes Gimmick und nicht spielentscheidend. DAS stand schon LANGE fest.

* das ihr Itemprinzip an WOW anlehnt ist, auch wenn natürlich net so intensives Itemgrinding wie WOW, ist es dennoch vom Prinzip her stark daran angelegt. *

Typische Aussage von jemandem der es nicht gespielt hat. Völlig daneben.
An WoW anlehnen heist Items = Sieg. Gibts hier nicht.


----------



## Pacster (27. August 2008)

Dayanus schrieb:


> 1. Naja und WoW WotLK ist nicht neu ? Ach so...wusste ich bis jetzt gar nicht.
> 
> 2. Ich habe AoC damals beäugt das Setting hat mir aber nicht zugesagt und und die Zahl war irgendwas mit 500.000
> 
> ...




1. Wotlk ist nicht neu...zumindest das System nicht. Nein. Wenn ich ne Neuheit auszeichnen sollte, kämen bei mir auch hundert andere Spiele eher in den Sinn als Wotlk. Wenn ich dagegen das derzeit beste MMORPG auszeichnen sollte....würde mir WAR nicht einfallen weils nunmal nicht auf dem Markt ist und man erstmal abwarten muss ob das alles auch so läuft.

2. Wow...ganze 20% weniger als bei WAR? Na wenn das mal nicht nen riesen Unterschied ist. ;-)

3. Nein. tut er nicht(danke für diese Aussage. Die ist ein Brüller!)...aber du glaubst ja auch sicher noch ans Sandmännchen. Also will ich dich nicht zum Heulen bringen und lasse dich einfach in Ruhe...

Ja, ich merke das ich mich zu lange mit dir beschäftigt habe und bei dir nichts mehr als heiße Luft kommt. ;-)


@Sorzarra: Abwarten. Bin mal gespannt ob WAR das PvP-Farming in den Griff kriegt. Je länger so ein Spiel auf dem Markt ist desto ausgefallener werden die Tricks um sich einen Vorteil zu verschaffen. Alterac war auch nicht immer nur ein reines aneinander vorbeigerenne bis etliche Idioten verbreitet haben das man besser schnell verliert als lange rumzergt....und die Community hat bis heute nicht geschnallt das langes Rumzergen eh nicht mehr geht und deshalb schnelles verlieren auch keinen Sinn mehr macht.
Win-Trading war in der ersten Arena-Saison auch nicht wirklich ein großes Problem.
Das ursprüngliche Konzept von WoW funktionierte ja auch gut so lange keiner versucht hat es auszunutzen.....aber sobald jemand das macht, müssen die Löcher gestopft werden und davon sind dann auch andere wichtige Teile des Systems betroffen. Also hast du eine Kettenreaktion und am Ende nur noch ein Flickwerk von dem wie es eigentlich gedacht war. Das steht WAR vermutlich noch bevor.


----------



## Crutan (27. August 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> ja und?^^
> 
> Wir dürfen aus dem momentanen Stand berichten. Der momentane Stand ist, wir können nicht testen/spielen weil: no Server found.



Was ich damit meinte ist, dass Themen (evtl. Ankündigungen, etc.) aus dem Betaforum in diesem bleiben sollen. Das kam noch bevor die server down waren.

Naja, wie dem auch sei. Für mich persönlich ist die Stimmung in WoW eher zum gähnen. WotLk interessiert mich schon, aber ich freu mich auf was frisches, neues, dass mal wieder ein wenig abwechslung bringt. DSA Drakensang fand ich persönlich ein klasse Spiel und hat mich gut unterhalten. Ist zwar kein MMO, aber es ist/war neu. Und bei WAR geht´s mir ähnlich. Es sieht sehr vielversprechend aus und wenn´s 75% von dem kann was ich erwarte. Here I come!


----------



## Lari (27. August 2008)

Crutan schrieb:


> Was ich damit meinte ist, dass Themen (evtl. Ankündigungen, etc.) aus dem Betaforum in diesem bleiben sollen. Das kam noch bevor die server down waren.


Das bezieht sich auf Themen, die auch öffentlich rege diskutiert werden. Wir Beta Tester kriegen aber ab und zu schonmal vorab Infos. Und die unterliegen der NDA. Zum Beispiel die PreORder und open Beta betreffend.


----------



## Dayanus (27. August 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> 3. Nein. tut er nicht(danke für diese Aussage. Die ist ein Brüller!)...aber du glaubst ja auch sicher noch ans Sandmännchen. Also will ich dich nicht zum Heulen bringen und lasse dich einfach in Ruhe...




Ach so wie machst du das dann ? Misst du das mit deinem WoW Fanboy Messgerät aus ?


----------



## Sorzzara (27. August 2008)

Khorgarjin schrieb:


> Was neueres und was eigenes. Das RVR COnent ist richtig hübsch gemacht und scheint viel zu versprechen. Aber das Skillsysstem ist find ich überflüssig, wozu die MAsterys. Wie die derzeit sind find ich sie sehr langweilig und auch seltsam.



Thema der Masterys und warum sie so einfach gehalten sind: Ganz einfach...weil verzweigte Skillbäume ohnehin sinnlos sind...in jedem Baum gibt es einen einzigen Besten Weg...zum Beispiel sind ALLE BM Raidhunter vollkommen gleich geskillt. Es macht ergo gar keinen Sinn, verzweigte Skillungsbäume anzulegen, weil 90 % der Spielerschaft sowieso den besten Pfad nimmt...da kann man auch gleich einen linearen Baum machen. (Was übrigens nicht ganz stimmt, da man auswählen kann, welche Skills man auf dem Weg mitnimmt, und welche nicht, ist er weniger linear als man glaubt)



Pacster schrieb:


> @Sorzarra: Abwarten. Bin mal gespannt ob WAR das PvP-Farming in den Griff kriegt. Je länger so ein Spiel auf dem Markt ist desto ausgefallener werden die Tricks um sich einen Vorteil zu verschaffen. Alterac war auch nicht immer nur ein reines aneinander vorbeigerenne bis etliche Idioten verbreitet haben das man besser schnell verliert als lange rumzergt....und die Community hat bis heute nicht geschnallt das langes Rumzergen eh nicht mehr geht und deshalb schnelles verlieren auch keinen Sinn mehr macht.
> Win-Trading war in der ersten Arena-Saison auch nicht wirklich ein großes Problem.
> Das ursprüngliche Konzept von WoW funktionierte ja auch gut so lange keiner versucht hat es auszunutzen.....aber sobald jemand das macht, müssen die Löcher gestopft werden und davon sind dann auch andere wichtige Teile des Systems betroffen. Also hast du eine Kettenreaktion und am Ende nur noch ein Flickwerk von dem wie es eigentlich gedacht war. Das steht WAR vermutlich noch bevor.



Ich weiss dass AV mal anders ausgesehen hat...aber das Thema ist ja, WARUM es jetzt ein solches "Aneinander vorbeirennen" ist. Eben weil das ganze ein Punktesystem ist, dass noch dazu Verlierer belohnt...und weil das Niedermachen der gegnerischen Spieler zum Erreichen des Sieges nicht nötig ist.
Eine Keep kannst du nicht gut erobern, ohne dass du ihre Verteidiger tötest. Szenarios schnell zu verlieren stärkt die Gegenseite in ihrem gesamten RvR Effort. Deshalb denke ich, ist ein solches Ausnutzen der Mechaniken, die zum Verzerren des ursprünglichen Sinns führen, in WAR wenik bis kaum möglich.


----------



## Flashback89 (27. August 2008)

Sorry aber Blizzard braucht keine Angst zu haben dass Spiel ist ja nicht mal draußen und sobald WOTLK kommt werden die paar abgewanderten wieder zurück kommen weil da hat sich blizzard wirklich mühe gegeben !!!


----------



## Gromthar (27. August 2008)

Khorgarjin schrieb:


> Ich hatte bei WAR nur mehr neues gewünscht und net einfach nur RVR [...]


Aber genau darum gehts doch bei WAR! Mythic hat einfach ein Spiel nach ihren Vorstellungen gebastelt. Wenns euch gefällt gut, wenn nicht seis drum und bleibt bei WoW, GW, AoC, HdRO, usw.

Eines sei hier noch gesagt: was IHR von WAR erwartet ist vollkommen irrelevant. Spiel es an (oder lasst es) und entscheidet euch dafür oder dagegen. Thats it. Da braucht man auch nicht drüber diskutieren, denn Geschmäcker sind nunmal verschieden.


----------



## Moagim (27. August 2008)

Flashback89 schrieb:


> Sorry aber Blizzard braucht keine Angst zu haben dass Spiel ist ja nicht mal draußen und sobald WOTLK kommt werden die paar abgewanderten wieder zurück kommen weil da hat sich blizzard wirklich mühe gegeben !!!



Die haben die Itemspirale rausgenommen? Gebiete sind eroberbar? echt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Keiner hat bestritten das WoW sich mit dem neuen Kontinent "Mühe gegeben" hat. Nur hält man damit niemanden dem der Inhalt nicht gefällt.
WoW will solche Leute gar nicht halten......also werden die auch nicht "zurück" kommen.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (27. August 2008)

Man muss bei der Sache auch bedenken das es wesentlich mehr MMORPGs gibt als nur Wow.

Selbst wenn ein Spiel 2mio Spieler bekommen würde, wäre es sicherlich immer noch extrem unwahrscheinlich das da auch nur mehr als 100k von Wow dabei sind.

Aber ich glaub die Diskussion bringt uns auch nicht wirklich weiter, ob die Programmierabteilungen von Blizzard und Mythic danach gegangen sind kann keiner mit bestimmtheit sagen. Die Marketingabteilungen und der Vertrieb schauen sich sicher die Konkurrenz an sonst wären sie ziemlich schlecht in dem was sie tun.


----------



## Crutan (27. August 2008)

Gromthar schrieb:


> ... Spiel es an (oder lasst es) und entscheidet euch dafür oder dagegen. Thats it. Da braucht man auch nicht drüber diskutieren, denn Geschmäcker sind nunmal verschieden.



Du nimmst uns die Diskussionsgrundlage^^ Das ist, genau wie in Talkshows *würg* nicht hilfreich. try again und Flame jemanden oder sei wenigstens pro oder kontra 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peishi (27. August 2008)

ganz klares JA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## goas (27. August 2008)

Blizzard hat sicherlich keine Angst, dafür ist Ihre Stellung viel zu sehr gefestigt. Allerdings wissen Sie um das potential von WAR und das man das genau beäugt sollte jedem klar sein. Man muss auch ehrlich sagen das bisher keine Konkurrenz in diesem Genre im Bereich MMO aufgetreten ist. FFXI als Beispiel ist ein ganz anderes Spielprenzip genau wie EVE Online, Everquest2 oder AoC. WAR ist das erste Spiel das mit Ihrem Projekt die direkte Konkurenz zu WoW anstrebt. Sowohl von den Inhalten, dem Gameply als auch der Grafik findet man paralellen. Ich bin durchaus der Meinung das sehr viele WoW Spieler sich das Spiel in jedem Fall zumindest ansehen werden. Ob Sie dabei bleiben, bleibt abzuwarten wie der Livestart klappt, wie die Bugs, Schwierigkeiten am Anfang behoben werden und in welchem Zeitfenster etc. pp. Es wird auch interessant zu sehen sein, wieviele Spieler von WAR zu WoW zurückkehren werden sobald das WotlK erscheint. Derzeit kann man nur spekulieren und seine eigene Meinung bilden. Ich für meinen Teil werde WAR testen und spielen. Ob es WoW ersetzen wird kann ich nicht sagen und auch anhand der Informationen durch die Beta von WAR vorliegen noch nicht abwegen. Aber in jedem Fall gebe ich WAR ne Chance und das ist schonmal um einiges mehr als ich anderen releases zu vor bereit war zu investieren... Dies sollte zumindest ein Teilerfolg für WAR sein was meine Person angeht.


----------



## Cyberflips (27. August 2008)

Wieso sollte Blizzard angst haben?


Die interessieren sich nicht dafür was andere machen und auch nicht was die Spieler tun - haben die ja auch nicht nötig. weil es viel zu viele Fanboys gibt, die das ganze noch lange hinziehen können.
WoW ist ausgelutscht und überholt. Das weiss Blizzard und hat mit Sicherheit dementsprechende Pläne.

Blizzard waren noch nie Idealisten, deshalb sind ihre Spiele auch so kalt und zweckmässig. Das Spielprinzip ist sammeln und ausser sammeln, farmen und grinden gibt es in WoW wenig. Da sich daran nichts geändert hat, können sie auch nichts falsch machen. 
Was andere besser oder anders machen liegt somit im Betrachter und das interessiert die wenig. Die gehen sogar soweit ihrer Community seit Jahren leere Versprechungen zu machen, was sich auch nicht negativ auswirkt, weil wie gesagt genug dumme Fanboys da sind, die es mit sich machen lassen. 
Das Geschäftsprinzip ist genau so. So lange das Spiel läuft und Geld verdient wird, wird daran weiter gemacht. 
Die warten einfach ab und schauen wie sehr sich das noch ausquetschen lässt. Was andere Spiele machen ist denen wayne. Natürlich wird deren Marketing gegensteuern und das ganze so lange wie möglich hinziehen, aber mit Sicherheit ohne viel Hantier und grossen Einsatz schon gar keinen finanziellen. Wieso auch?
Mit der Zeit werden Sonderangebote im grossen stil gemacht werden und spieltechnisch alle Einschränkungen wie Levelbeschränkungen, Handwerksbeschränkungen usw. einfach gelockert oder abgeschafft werden, das Spiel so vereinfacht das es noch die letzten Gilden verwöhnen, Gelegenheitsspieler beschenken und Fanboys bei der Stange halten wird, so lange es halt geht. Personal wird abgebaut werden und das ganze nur noch auf Sparflamme betrieben. Gehen die aktiv zahlenden Spiler dann unter einen gewissen Level, ist Schluss.

Die haben soviel schon mit dem Spiel verdient, daß sie es schon lange im Sack haben. Im Gegenteil, nach dem Addon wird das Spiel mehr ein Selbsläufer sein und wird dann so lange betrieben werden, so lange es sich rechnet. Irgendwann wird dann das Ganze auseinanderfallen und letztendlich abgeschaltet. eine reine Sache der Rechnung. Es wird keine Verluste geben und damit auch nichts was Blizzard Angst machen kann
Blizzard konzentriert sich bereits auf andere Projekte und wird seine Ressourcen dort bestimmt erweitern.

Starcraft und Diablo III stehen an und hier wird erstmal geschaut, daß es erfolgreich wird. WoW ist abgeschrieben 


Angst bekommt diese Firma erst dann, wenn sie mit Ihrem Spielprinzip des Sammelns keinen Erfolg mehr haben können und die Leute nach echtem Spielinhalt verlangen. Aber auch dann haben nur die Angestellten Angst, die Eigentümer bei Blizzard haben schon so viel Geld verdient, daß sie im Grunde nicht mal mehr weiter machen bräuchten.


----------



## Pacster (27. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Ich weiss dass AV mal anders ausgesehen hat...aber das Thema ist ja, WARUM es jetzt ein solches "Aneinander vorbeirennen" ist. Eben weil das ganze ein Punktesystem ist, dass noch dazu Verlierer belohnt...und weil das Niedermachen der gegnerischen Spieler zum Erreichen des Sieges nicht nötig ist.
> Eine Keep kannst du nicht gut erobern, ohne dass du ihre Verteidiger tötest. Szenarios schnell zu verlieren stärkt die Gegenseite in ihrem gesamten RvR Effort. Deshalb denke ich, ist ein solches Ausnutzen der Mechaniken, die zum Verzerren des ursprünglichen Sinns führen, in WAR wenik bis kaum möglich.




Du, das interessiert nach ein paar Durchläufen vermutlich keine Sau mehr. Früher war es auch verpönt ein BG einfahc so zu verlassen. Heute hast du in nem 10er BG mitunter 20 leaver in 15 Minuten. Die interessiert das nicht die Bohne das die 5 oder 6 Leute, die durchgehalten haben vermutlich beim nächsten Mal eher ein anderes BG spielen(und damit die chance das gerade gespielte BG beim nächsten Mal zu gewinnen noch weiter sinkt) weil sie von dem Geleave die Schnauze voll haben. 
Natürlich könnte man heute in Halaa helfen...aber der Buff interessiert doch nen 70er nicht wirklich...also hilft kaum einer.

Die Frage ist halt ob WAR dauerhaft motivierende Belohnungen ausspuckt ohne dabei Schlupflöcher zu öffnen. Denn wenn einer erstmal die beste Rüstung hat dann wird seine Motivation vernünftig im RvR zu spielen auch deutlich sinken("mir doch egal ob wir verlieren. Ich brauch die Punkte nicht"). Wir werden es sehen...aber ohne WAR anzuspielen, gehe ich jetzt schon davon aus das sich RvR nach nem halben Jahr in WAR komplett anders spielen wird als jetzt in der Beta(und damit meine ich jetzt nicht reingepatchte klassen oder irgendwelche fahrzeuge sondern wirklich das spielerische Grundgerüst von RvR).


----------



## Crutan (27. August 2008)

goas schrieb:


> ...WAR ist das erste Spiel das mit Ihrem Projekt die direkte Konkurenz zu WoW anstrebt. Sowohl von den Inhalten, dem Gameply als auch der Grafik findet man paralellen. ...



Du solltest evtl. mehr Interviews, etc. lesen. WAR strebt eben nicht die konkurrenz von WoW, da sie kein zweites WoW entwickeln wollten und haben. Denn die Inhalte und das gameplay sind (soweit ich das in den Videos und Berichten gesehen hab) komplett verschieden.

Wer paralellen sehen *will* der sieht auch welche. Die Zeugen Jehovas sehen auch in alles und jedem ein Kreuz (wurde mir mal Samstags gegen 9 Uhr an der Haustür erzählt -.-), denn Gott ist überall.


----------



## Sorzzara (27. August 2008)

@Pacster:
Jop, ich geb dir Recht. Die Chance dass solche Schlupflöcher gefunden und (Wie du ja richtig schreibst, eigentlich zum eigenen Schaden im Dienste der Faulheit und gegen den Spielspass) ausgenutzt werden besteht in WAR genauso.

Time will tell...sooner or later...time will tell.

(Wer mir sagen kann woher das Zitat ist, bekommt ein lustiges Goblinbild! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## goas (27. August 2008)

Crutan schrieb:


> Du solltest evtl. mehr Interviews, etc. lesen. WAR strebt eben nicht die konkurrenz von WoW, da sie kein zweites WoW entwickeln wollten und haben. Denn die Inhalte und das gameplay sind (soweit ich das in den Videos und Berichten gesehen hab) komplett verschieden.
> 
> Wer paralellen sehen *will* der sieht auch welche. Die Zeugen Jehovas sehen auch in alles und jedem ein Kreuz (wurde mir mal Samstags gegen 9 Uhr an der Haustür erzählt -.-), denn Gott ist überall.



sorry, aber wer es schonmal in der Beta gespielt hat, der sieht ein WoW Clon selbst gewisse Spells haben das gleiche Icon wie in WoW ... was die in Interviews sagen ist das eine was ich ingame gesehen habe das andere ...


----------



## Nerimos (27. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Time will tell...sooner or later...time will tell.
> 
> (Wer mir sagen kann woher das Zitat ist, bekommt ein lustiges Goblinbild!
> 
> ...



Command & Conquer Red Alert


----------



## MadMonky (27. August 2008)

Blizzard und angst? Auch wenn war gut gegen wow hat meiner meinung nach kein mmopg ein chance im moment und es wird uach denk ich ma lange dauern bis wow wirklich konkurenz bekommt ich möchte ers mal ein anderes spiel sehen das die 5mio spielermarke knackt dann könnte das interessant werden


----------



## Cyberflips (27. August 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Du, das interessiert nach ein paar Durchläufen vermutlich keine Sau mehr. Früher war es auch verpönt ein BG einfahc so zu verlassen. Heute hast du in nem 10er BG mitunter 20 leaver in 15 Minuten. Die interessiert das nicht die Bohne das die 5 oder 6 Leute, die durchgehalten haben vermutlich beim nächsten Mal eher ein anderes BG spielen(und damit die chance das gerade gespielte BG beim nächsten Mal zu gewinnen noch weiter sinkt) weil sie von dem Geleave die Schnauze voll haben.
> Natürlich könnte man heute in Halaa helfen...aber der Buff interessiert doch nen 70er nicht wirklich...also hilft kaum einer.
> 
> Die Frage ist halt ob WAR dauerhaft motivierende Belohnungen ausspuckt ohne dabei Schlupflöcher zu öffnen. Denn wenn einer erstmal die beste Rüstung hat dann wird seine Motivation vernünftig im RvR zu spielen auch deutlich sinken("mir doch egal ob wir verlieren. Ich brauch die Punkte nicht"). Wir werden es sehen...aber ohne WAR anzuspielen, gehe ich jetzt schon davon aus das sich RvR nach nem halben Jahr in WAR komplett anders spielen wird als jetzt in der Beta(und damit meine ich jetzt nicht reingepatchte klassen oder irgendwelche fahrzeuge sondern wirklich das spielerische Grundgerüst von RvR).



ganz witzig diese Denkweise. Bedeutet also, daß du davon ausgehst, das Spieler nut spielen um eine Belohnung zu erhalten. Nicht weil es einfach nur Spass macht, sie evtl. in dem spiel abenteuer erleben möchten oder ganz einfch nur zu Unterhaltung? 
Ich kenne WAR nicht (oder noch nicht), aber ich kann für die spieler nur hoffen, daß solches denken nicht das Prinzip dieses Spiel ist. Bei WoW ok, das ist so, aber ich hoffe für die Spieler, das WAR mehr zu bieten hat, als ein üppiges Belohnungsystem.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacster (27. August 2008)

Cyberflips schrieb:


> Die haben soviel schon mit dem Spiel verdient, daß sie es schon lange im Sack haben. Im Gegenteil, nach dem Addon wird das Spiel mehr ein Selbsläufer sein und wird dann so lange betrieben werden, so lange es sich rechnet. Irgendwann wird dann das Ganze auseinanderfallen und letztendlich abgeschaltet. eine reine Sache der Rechnung. Es wird keine Verluste geben und damit auch nichts was Blizzard Angst machen kann
> Blizzard konzentriert sich bereits auf andere Projekte und wird seine Ressourcen dort bestimmt erweitern.
> 
> Starcraft und Diablo III stehen an und hier wird erstmal geschaut, daß es erfolgreich wird. WoW ist abgeschrieben




Starcraft und Diablo 3 haben doch nichts mit WoW zu tun. Maximal beim Kassenwart und in der Marketingabteilung überschneiden sich da die Kompetenzen. Außerdem glaube ich so wie die Spiele offenbar schon ausschauen, müssen da keine ressourcen erweitert werden weil die sich nämlich auch schon im Beta-Bereich befinden. 
Das einzige wirkliche Fragezeichen steht hinter dem Next-generation-mmorpg was sie offenbar in der Mache haben(wobei das vermutlich bisher nur ne Ideen-Sammlung ist). Das könnte schon sein das das als WoW-Nachfolger geplant ist...aber selbst wenn dann wird das sicher noch 3 oder 4 Jahre dauern bis das marktreif ist. Also wird es nach Wotlk mit Sicherheit noch 1 oder 2 Addons geben....wieso auch nicht? Mit der Geschichte kann man nach Wotlk viel freier arbeiten(weil man sie dann komplett erfinden kann denn weiter als Wotlk geht kein Buch und kein Spiel) und solange bei WoW noch mehr als 500k Spieler rumlaufen(und wenn man sich die Spielevorschauen so anschaut, braucht man da wohl auch in den nächsten 2 oder 3 jahren keine Angst haben das plötzlich keiner mehr WoW spielen will), wäre es bescheuert da nicht weiter dran zu arbeiten.


----------



## Sorzzara (27. August 2008)

Nerimos schrieb:


> Command & Conquer Red Alert






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crutan (27. August 2008)

Cyberflips schrieb:


> Wieso sollte Blizzard angst haben?
> 
> 
> Die interessieren sich nicht dafür was andere machen und auch nicht was die Spieler tun - haben die ja auch nicht nötig. weil es viel zu viele Fanboys gibt, die das ganze noch lange hinziehen können.
> ...



Sry, aber sowas selten dämliches hab ich ja schon lang nicht mehr gelesen.

Wo bitte hat Blizzard denn versprechungen gemacht und nicht gehalten? (Quelle? Link? Oder einfach nur sinnloser Frust?)

Die Änderungen unterlaufen einer gewissen Regel. 
Addon kommt, Klassen werden gebufft, um den Leuten die Langeweile zu nehmen. 
Dann kommen die ersten harten Nervs, damit die Hardcoregamer zeigen können, was sie können. 
Das ganze hält sich und es wird ein Mittelweg gepatcht, der es einer größeren Anzahl Spieler erlaubt den Content zu erarbeiten.
Das nächste addon ist in Arbeit, der Content wird den Causuals zugänglich gemacht, damit noch mehr Leute den Content vor dem Addon sehen können.
Das nächste Addon kommt und es fängt von vorne an.

Und Blizzard wird sich bestimmt nicht auf seinen Lorbeeren ausruhen und zusehen, wie WoW untergeht. was galubst du eigentlich wie Diablo 3 und Starcraft " finanziert werden?

Also manche Leute.... hauptsache mal ne Hassattacke loslassen...


----------



## goas (27. August 2008)

Crutan schrieb:


> Sry, aber sowas selten dämliches hab ich ja schon lang nicht mehr gelesen.
> 
> Wo bitte hat Blizzard denn versprechungen gemacht und nicht gehalten? (Quelle? Link? Oder einfach nur sinnloser Frust?)
> 
> ...



Gildenhäuser als Beispiel das mir Spontan einfällt welche für BC release geplant waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crutan (27. August 2008)

goas schrieb:


> sorry, aber wer es schonmal in der Beta gespielt hat, der sieht ein WoW Clon selbst gewisse Spells haben das gleiche Icon wie in WoW ... was die in Interviews sagen ist das eine was ich ingame gesehen habe das andere ...



Da die ganzen LoDler (WAR Gilde) hier schon mehrfach geschrieben haben, das sich das Gameplay weit von dem WoWs unterscheidet. Ist das meine Annahme. Vllt. kann einer das ja mal aufklären.

Jedes MMO legt sich ein paar gewisse RPG Regeln zu Grunde. Das habe und kann ich auch nicht bestreiten. Das WAR sich ein wenig vom Marktführer abgeguckt hat, bestreite ich auch nicht. Warum auch nicht? Was ist falsch daran sich die besten Features raus zu suchen, das Ganze in einem Spiel zu vereinen, um ein tolles Spielerlebnis zu schaffen?

Irgendwer hat mal hier im Forum geschrieben: Warum das Rad neu erfinden, wenn es schon rollt?



goas schrieb:


> Gildenhäuser als Beispiel das mir Spontan einfällt welche für BC release geplant waren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Punkt für dich, war mir entfallen. Wurde aber seitens Blizzard schon länger gesagt, dass es die nicht geben wird. Und das war schon vor langer Zeit. Daher lass ich das mal nur zur Hälfte gelten. Blizzard war bisher mit seinen Ankündigungen immer recht zuverlässig. Noch mehr?


----------



## Pente (27. August 2008)

Einigen wir uns doch einfach darauf, dass WoW ein ganz anderes Grundkonzept verfolgt wie WAR. Jeder soll das spielen was ihm besser gefällt und mehr Spass macht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Uns als Gamer kann es total egal sein welches der beiden Konzepte nun wirtschaftlich erfolgreicher ist und ob die eine Firma "Angst" vor der anderen haben muss.


----------



## Salute (27. August 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Die Frage ist halt ob WAR dauerhaft motivierende Belohnungen ausspuckt ohne dabei Schlupflöcher zu öffnen. Denn wenn einer erstmal die beste Rüstung hat dann wird seine Motivation vernünftig im RvR zu spielen auch deutlich sinken("mir doch egal ob wir verlieren. Ich brauch die Punkte nicht").



Durch das RvR bekommt man Reichspunkte. Diese sind mind genauso wichtig für den Charackter als Items.


----------



## Pacster (27. August 2008)

Cyberflips schrieb:


> ganz witzig diese Denkweise. Bedeutet also, daß du davon ausgehst, das Spieler nut speilen um eine Belohnung zu erhalten. Nicht weil es einfach nur Spass macht.
> Ich kenne WAR nicht (oder noch nicht), aber ich kann für die spieler nur hoffen, daß solches denken nicht das Prinzip dieses spiel ist. Bei WoW ok, das ist so, aber ich hoffe für die Spieler, das WAR mehr zu bieten hat, als ein üppiges Belohnungsystem.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Nicht nur. Aber wenn du immer wieder das gleiche spielst(und letztlich sind sowohl die BGs als auch RvR ja immer das gleiche...selbst wenn sie sich im einzelnen scharmützel natürlich immer wieder unterscheiden), ist die Belohnung mitunter die größte Motivation. Spielen um zu gewinnen funktioniert nur so lange wie man:
a) Als einzelner auch wirklich merkt das man wichtig ist(und nicht einfach ersetzbar)
b) man dauerhaft gewinnen kann(also es nicht immer automatisch vor und zurück geht. Letzteres fördert nämlich eine "was solls...heute verlieren wir, morgen gewinnen wir, übermorgen verlieren wir wieder. Ist doch egal."-Einstellung)
c) Es mit einem gewissen Ansehen verbunden ist(viele würden CS längst nicht mehr spielen wenn sie nicht einen server richtig abrocken könnten wo sie dann von allen bewundert werden)

Spielspass ohne Belohnung gibt es nicht. Irgendeine Belohnung will das Gehirn. Ist man nur ne Ameise in einem Haufen dann hilft das "wir"-Gefühl beim ersten Sieg...aber spätestens beim 3. reicht das nicht mehr aus weil es nur noch ne langweilige Wiederholung ist, von der man weiß das man sie auch nächste woche nochmal haben kann..und die woche darauf...und die woche darauf....und das ganze eigentlich auch stattfindet wenn man nicht mitmacht.


----------



## Cyberflips (27. August 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Starcraft und Diablo 3 haben doch nichts mit WoW zu tun. Maximal beim Kassenwart und in der Marketingabteilung überschneiden sich da die Kompetenzen. Außerdem glaube ich so wie die Spiele offenbar schon ausschauen, müssen da keine ressourcen erweitert werden weil die sich nämlich auch schon im Beta-Bereich befinden.
> Das einzige wirkliche Fragezeichen steht hinter dem Next-generation-mmorpg was sie offenbar in der Mache haben(wobei das vermutlich bisher nur ne Ideen-Sammlung ist). Das könnte schon sein das das als WoW-Nachfolger geplant ist...aber selbst wenn dann wird das sicher noch 3 oder 4 Jahre dauern bis das marktreif ist. Also wird es nach Wotlk mit Sicherheit noch 1 oder 2 Addons geben....wieso auch nicht? Mit der Geschichte kann man nach Wotlk viel freier arbeiten(weil man sie dann komplett erfinden kann denn weiter als Wotlk geht kein Buch und kein Spiel) und solange bei WoW noch mehr als 500k Spieler rumlaufen(und wenn man sich die Spielevorschauen so anschaut, braucht man da wohl auch in den nächsten 2 oder 3 jahren keine Angst haben das plötzlich keiner mehr WoW spielen will), wäre es bescheuert da nicht weiter dran zu arbeiten.



Genau das ist Dein Fanboy-Denken, aber wenn eines sicher ist, dann daß wir das sicher sehen werden was passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du glaubst doch nicht das Blizzard noch in etwas investiert, was seinen Zenit schon lange überschritten hat. Das wäre nicht geschäftsfördernd und aus Sicht einer Geschäftsplanung auch völlig daneben. WoW krampfhaft halten zu wollen macht keinen Sinn. Wie gesagt, das sind keine Idealisten. 
Ich bin sicher das war das letzte Addon und ab erscheinen wird es nichts Neues mehr für WoW geben, ausser nach ca. 3-6 Monaten die ersten Patchs, die das Spiel einfacher machen und den Spieler auf Dauer üppiger mit allem Möglichen versorgen wird. Vielleicht schauen die noch, was die asiaten wollen, denn die sind mit Abstand die grösste Community und wenn es nicht viel kostet bekommen die das und das wars dann.


----------



## Kira-kun (27. August 2008)

goas schrieb:


> sorry, aber wer es schonmal in der Beta gespielt hat, der sieht ein WoW Clon selbst gewisse Spells haben das gleiche Icon wie in WoW ... was die in Interviews sagen ist das eine was ich ingame gesehen habe das andere ...



Hmm WoW Clon.


Grafik von beiden ist recht unterschiedlich.
WAR bietet das düstere Setting.
Trotzdem gibt es sichtbare parallelen.
Sollte es auch, denn immerhin war Warcraft I ursprünglich Warhammer.

Gehen wir mal ans Spielgeschehen selber:

Ziel von WoW:

Bekomme die phät Äpix Rüstung. Hast du wenig Zeit spiel Arena,
hast du mehr Zeit mach PvE, das resultat ist die gleiche Rüstung nur einmal in blau und rot   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ziel von WAR:

Baue deine Hauptstadt auf und lasse sie im glanze des Ruhms erstrahlen,
zudem vernichte deine Feinde, ihre Burgen, ihre Hauptstadt und plündere sie.



Nun sage bitte nochmal das WAR nur nen Clon von WoW ist.


----------



## Sorzzara (27. August 2008)

Ähhhm, disagree Cyberflips. Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass WoW auf eine Laufzeit von bis zu 7 Jahren ausgelegt ist...zumindest war das das ursprüngliche Ziel (Ging irgendwann mal aus einem Shane Dabiri Interview hervor) und so weit ich das sehe, läuft der Laden seit knapp 4 Jahren gut, das 3te Addon kommt offensichtlich erfolgreich raus, und bis zum 7ten Geburtstag hammas noch etwas über drei Jahre (ausser ich hab mich verrechnet)

Insofern denke ich nicht, dass sie drauf und dran sind, den Laden dichtzumachen.


----------



## HGVermillion (27. August 2008)

Wusste gar nicht das das hier der "Wir hassen alle Blizzard und lassen das jetzt mal raus" Thread ist, ich hab zu Blizzard nämlich auch meine meinung:

Blizzard ist genial, nur von MMOs sollten sie langsam mal ahnung haben, bei WoW tritt genau das ein was ich schon immer befürchtet habe, es ist etwas zu komplex geraten und wird desshalb zu tode gepatcht.

Bei den Strategiespielen gibt es meist nur wenige wege sich zur Imbaness zu steigern, entweder durch die Taktikwahl oder durch das bekommen bestimmer Items (bei Warcraft 3), oder durch bestimmte Einheiten. Sowas kann man immer wieder Patchen, und bei Warcraft muss man sagen haben sie so gesehen bald perfektion erreicht, da muss man sich einfach verbeugen wenn man Strategiespiele mag.

Nur bei WoW ist das alles um ein vielfaches Komplexer und lässt sich halt nicht so einfach Balancen, guckt euch die Patches an, bis 1.9 wurde jede Klasse mindestens 1 mal komplett umgekrempelt, und seidher wird immer wieder mal hier, mal da etwas verstärkt, abegeschwächt, weil wieder leute darauf gekommen sind das diese und jehne Fähigkeit einen zu großen Vorteil verschaft.

Von MMO haben sie damals bei der Entwicklung noch keine ahnung gehabt, und das wird ihnen nun von Nachteil, da sie so ihre Balancing Probleme haben, hoffen wir sie haben mit WoW 2 ihre Lektion gelernt.


----------



## Salute (27. August 2008)

Das Problem ist, es entsteht ein Eindruck, als würde sich Blizzard keine mühe mehr mit WoW geben. Deswegen bin ich auch der Meinung, das die Geschichte um Arthas herum, der letzte Höhepunkt sein wird.

MfG


----------



## Kira-kun (27. August 2008)

Warum sollten sie auch?
Daoc hatte dieses oder letztes Jahr auch noch nen neues
Addon und dort sind die Abo Zahlen bei +- 15.000 Spieler.

Bis WoW soweit abgesackt ist, haben wir wohl 2015 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rare.trax (27. August 2008)

3-4 Jahre ist schon ein stolzes alter für ein MMO....Ich denke der Zenith mit den bezahlenden Kunden/Abos ist schon überschritten.

Was mach allerdings immer noch wundert. Blizzard kann nach 3 Jahren ohne eine neue Klasse im Spiel den *online Neulingen* das ganze als DIE Erweiterung verkaufen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerdavia (27. August 2008)

Kira-kun schrieb:


> Warum sollten sie auch?
> Daoc hatte dieses oder letztes Jahr auch noch nen neues
> Addon und dort sind die Abo Zahlen bei +- 15.000 Spieler.
> 
> ...





Das glaubst aber auch nur du......meine Fresse manche haben wirklich nur Ahnung von ihrem Poesiealbum


----------



## Pacster (27. August 2008)

Cyberflips schrieb:


> Du glaubst doch nicht das Blizzard noch in etwas investiert, was seinen Zenit schon lange überschritten hat. Das wäre nicht geschäftsfördernd und aus Sicht einer Geschäftsplanung auch völlig daneben. WoW krampfhaft halten zu wollen macht keinen Sinn. Wie gesagt, das sind keine Idealisten.
> Ich bin sicher das war das letzte Addon und ab erscheinen wird es nichts Neues mehr für WoW geben, ausser nach ca. 3-6 Monaten die ersten Patchs, die das Spiel einfacher machen und den Spieler auf Dauer üppiger mit allem Möglichen versorgen wird. Vielleicht schauen die noch, was die asiaten wollen, denn die sind mit Abstand die grösste Community und wenn es nicht viel kostet bekommen die das und das wars dann.




Ehm...das war dann wohl der Beweis das du kein BWL studiert hast. Wenn ich 100Millionen gewinn mache...und im nächsten jahr nur noch 80millionen...dann werde ich natürlich das Produkt sofort einstampfen...weil was will ich schon mit 80 millionen? Solange sich das Produkt rechnet, wird es auch unterstützt. Da Blizz vermutlich 10Millionen Einheiten von Wotlk im ersten Monat verkaufen wird(wovon jedes andere spiel nur träumen kann)...und die server sowie entwicklungskosten locker durch die Abos gedeckt werden(tatsächlich wohl ums zigfache übertroffen werden)....warum sollten sie kein 3. Addon produzieren? Selbst wenn sich das dann nur noch 2 million mal verkauft...davon träumt doch fast jede andere Spieleschmiede. Blizzard will Gewinn machen und wenn WoW Gewinn macht dann wirds nicht abgestoßen(erst recht nicht wenn der Gewinn im 3stelligen Millionen Bereich liegt...aber auch niedriger 2-stelliger Bereich würde Blizz wohl reichen) es sei denn ihnen fällt wirklich nichts mehr zum Spiel ein. Dann müssten sie aber reichlich phantasielos sein.....


----------



## Kira-kun (27. August 2008)

Hm?
Wotlk hat doch ne neue Klasse mit dem Deathknight.


----------



## rare.trax (27. August 2008)

Kira-kun schrieb:


> Hm?
> Wotlk hat doch ne neue Klasse mit dem Deathknight.


nach 3 jahren?! ist mir das viel zu wenig. Über den optisch ähnlichen Instanzencontent rede ich erst gar nicht. Und  eine sogenante neue Klasse mit lvl 55 ist irgendwie auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei. Aber das kommt von der LVL-Erhöhungsspirale.


----------



## Crutan (27. August 2008)

Pente schrieb:


> Einigen wir uns doch einfach darauf, dass WoW ein ganz anderes Grundkonzept verfolgt wie WAR. Jeder soll das spielen was ihm besser gefällt und mehr Spass macht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wieder einer der die Diskussion stilllegen möchte. ^^



Salute schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, es entsteht ein Eindruck, als würde sich Blizzard keine mühe mehr mit WoW geben. Deswegen bin ich auch der Meinung, das die Geschichte um Arthas herum, der letzte Höhepunkt sein wird.
> 
> MfG



Blizzard gibt sich sehr wohl Mühe. Wotlk wird bestimmt auch ein gutes Addon, leider vermiesen einem die Spieler, welche die Spielmechanik ausnutzen (Wintrading wurde schon genannt), den Spaß daran und da schreitet Blizzard nicht oder nur begrenzt ein.

Wie das ganze bei WAR aussehen wird? Keine Ahnung. Aber schwarze Schafe gibts überall.
Und gerade da WAR ansteht und Funcom (mal wieder) Besserung bei AoC gelobt, wird Blizzard bestimmt nicht die Hände in den Schoß legen und Däumchen drehen. Und das ist es, wovon jeder profitiert.


----------



## Pacster (27. August 2008)

rare.trax schrieb:


> 3-4 Jahre ist schon ein stolzes alter für ein MMO....Ich denke der Zenith mit den bezahlenden Kunden/Abos ist schon überschritten.
> 
> Was mach allerdings immer noch wundert. Blizzard kann nach 3 Jahren ohne eine neue Klasse im Spiel den *online Neulingen* das ganze als DIE Erweiterung verkaufen.
> 
> ...




Kommt darauf an wie WAR einschlägt(was wiederrum darauf ankommt wie gut die ihr RvR-Balancing gebacken kriegen und ob die Langzeitmotivation stimmt). Sollte WAR "nur" Zahlen wie HdRO erreichen, kannst du dich bei WoW schonmal auf die Meldung "15 Millionen aktive Accounts" vorbereiten...
und zwar bis Ende des zweiten Quartals 2009.
Alle anderen Spiele werden WoW bis dahin wohl nicht wesentlich gefährlicher als sie es jetzt sind(AoC hat noch nen weiten Weg vor sich und das HdRO-Addon wird wohl sehr solide aber halt auch nicht für nen großen Aufschrei und damit neue Spieler sorgen).


Wieso auch nicht? Wotlk ist DIE Erweiterung. Es ist erst ihre 2. und sie toppt die erste um Längen. Neue Klasse, neuer beruf, neue Talente, 10 Level, ein riesiges neues Gebiet(ich schätze mal so 50% größer als die Scherbenwelt. Allein im Anfangsgebiet gibt es ca. 115 Quests), neue arenen, neues BG, Fahrzeuge, open-pvp-gebiet, neue Quest-Arten, Erfolge, wesentlich dichtere Story. Das Addon ist so groß wie andere Vollpreisspiele bei release....und dabei dann relativ bugfrei.


----------



## Salute (27. August 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Wieso auch nicht? Wotlk ist DIE Erweiterung. Es ist erst ihre 2. und sie toppt die erste um Längen. Neue Klasse, neuer beruf, neue Talente, 10 Level, ein riesiges neues Gebiet(ich schätze mal so 50% größer als die Scherbenwelt. Allein im Anfangsgebiet gibt es ca. 115 Quests), neue arenen, neues BG, Fahrzeuge, open-pvp-gebiet, neue Quest-Arten, Erfolge, wesentlich dichtere Story. Das Addon ist so groß wie andere Vollpreisspiele bei release....und dabei dann relativ bugfrei.



Neue Klasse: etwas langweiligeres habe ich noch nie gespielt (bin seit von Wow Release dabei), dafür kann der viel zuviel. Bin mal gespannt, was alles der Erzdruide können wird?^^

Neue Talente: ohne großartig über deren Auswirkungen "rein reingeklatscht", um später im Endgame, die Klassen wieder überarbeiten zu müssen.

10 Level: also wirklich nicht zwingend notwendig, man könnte die charackter Entwicklung auch anders fördern. Es sei denn man hat/will keine Zeit in das aktuelle Spiel inverstieren, da es genug "verblendete" Menschen gibt die es so wie es ist dankend kaufen.


Arenen, BG´s, Open PvP Gebiete: LOL 

Und obs Bugfrei wird, werden wir bzw die, die sich das Antun werden, dann sehen.^^


----------



## Apophi$ (27. August 2008)

Also seid doch mal erlich was ist denn das schon für ein "großer" Patch ? bis auf die neuen Talente ist doch nix dabei was einen vom Hocker hauen würde oder? Und das die Talentbäume vor dem BC Relase ebenfals zur Verfügung standen ist auch bekannt und in meinen Augen auch die einzige großartige Sache auf die man sich freuen kann alles andere ist Schnick Schnack was noch dazugeliefert wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shintuargar (27. August 2008)

@Salute

Naja, wir werden ja sehen ob denn Mythic mit einem Addon irgendwann was tolles, neues einbaut. Ich glaubs ja nicht. Warum auch? Addons sind Erweiterungen. Ich kenne kein Addon was das Grundprinzip völlig umgekrempelt hat. Alle waren Erweiterungen mit einigen kleinen Neuerungen. Stell die vor du bist vom Grundspiel begeistert, kaufst dir das Addon und musst feststellen, dass das mit dem bisher bekannten rein gar nichts mehr zu tun hat.

Ich frage mich nur, wenn du tatsächlich seit Release dabei bist, wieso hast du es so lange gespielt? Was hast du erwartet? "Mir macht's eigentlich keinen Spaß, aber irgendwann krempelt Blizzard das Spiel bestimmt komplett um. Bis dahin quäle ich mich durch"

Verstehe ich nicht...


----------



## Crutan (27. August 2008)

Salute schrieb:


> Neue Klasse: etwas langweiligeres habe ich noch nie gespielt (bin seit von Wow Release dabei), dafür kann der viel zuviel....




Ist langweilig, weil der zuviel kann? Irgendwie versteh ich das nicht.
Eine Klasse mit 2 Fähigkeiten ist dann also spannend?


----------



## rare.trax (27. August 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an wie WAR einschlägt(was wiederrum darauf ankommt wie gut die ihr RvR-Balancing gebacken kriegen und ob die Langzeitmotivation stimmt). Sollte WAR "nur" Zahlen wie HdRO erreichen, kannst du dich bei WoW schonmal auf die Meldung "15 Millionen aktive Accounts" vorbereiten...
> und zwar bis Ende des zweiten Quartals 2009.
> Alle anderen Spiele werden WoW bis dahin wohl nicht wesentlich gefährlicher als sie es jetzt sind(AoC hat noch nen weiten Weg vor sich und das HdRO-Addon wird wohl sehr solide aber halt auch nicht für nen großen Aufschrei und damit neue Spieler sorgen).
> 
> ...






Salute schrieb:


> Neue Klasse: etwas langweiligeres habe ich noch nie gespielt (bin seit von Wow Release dabei), dafür kann der viel zuviel. Bin mal gespannt, was alles der Erzdruide können wird?^^
> 
> Neue Talente: ohne großartig über deren Auswirkungen "rein reingeklatscht", um später im Endgame, die Klassen wieder überarbeiten zu müssen.
> 
> ...



Gut gesprochen^^
Es werden Nichtigkeiten als DIE kommende Erweiterung verpackt. Der Frisör, schuldigung, Hair-Design-Feature ist mal eine Sache die an den Standartoptiken gar nichts ändern wird...


----------



## Jodu (27. August 2008)

ich hab mir den ganzen thread jetzt nicht durchgelesen aber meine meinung zu dem thema ist, das blizzard seine PVP-Spieler halten will...warum sollten sie die neuen arenen vor dem addon rausbringen? und dann steht da auch noch, dass der patch bereits in "den nächsten wochen" kommen soll...ich habe einen ähnlichen post schon zu den news zum patch gemacht und ich glaube das besagter content patch kurz vor WAR rauskommt, damit die wow arena spieler noch einmal mit ihrem 70er arena gear die neuen arenen spielen können und dann gar nicht auf die idee kommen, War auszuprobieren...ob das nun angst ist, oder man einfach nur "kundensicherung" betreibt ist glaube ich ansichtssache aber tatsache ist, dass auf jedenfall einige WoW Kunden zu WAR abwandern werden und falls diesen leuten das spiel gefällt könnte es ja durchaus sein, dass sie alte gildenmates, freunde etc. auch dazu bewegen. durch die neue patchpolitik von blizz wird so dagegen gründlich vorgebeugt


----------



## Smuffen (27. August 2008)

Crutan schrieb:


> Punkt für dich, war mir entfallen. Wurde aber seitens Blizzard schon länger gesagt, dass es die nicht geben wird. Und das war schon vor langer Zeit. Daher lass ich das mal nur zur Hälfte gelten. Blizzard war bisher mit seinen Ankündigungen immer recht zuverlässig. Noch mehr?



In der Ausgabe 3/2005 der Gamestar kündigte Blizzard Belagerungswaffen auf PVP-Schlachtfeldern an, sowie Heldenklassen.
"Level 60 Spieler sollen in mächtige Heldenklassen aufsteigen."

In der Ausgabe 12/2005 der Gamestar kündigte Rob Pardo in einem Interview die Heldenklassen (insbesondere den Death Knight), sowie diverse Belagerungswaffen, *als Inhalte von Burning Crusade* an.

"(...)außer, dass sie mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit in Burning Crusade sein werden, kann ich euhc noch nichts sagen(...)"

An Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit heißt bei Blizzard wohl eine Prozentuale Chance die gegen Null strebt.
Aus diesem Grund glaube ich erst daran, dass der Death Knight und die Belagerungswaffen mit Wotlk kommen, wenn das Spiel draußen ist und ich sie mit eigenen Augen im Spiel, auf meinem Rechner, vor mir sehe. Alles andere, Videos, Screenshots, Buffed-Beta shows, die Beta Server usw. sehe ich als FAKE an ^^ XD

"Wir haben jetzt schon mehr als genug Ideen für die nächsten fünf, sechs Addons" Rob Pardo.


Tut mir leid, wenn ich mich nicht konstruktiv zum eigentlichen Thema äußere, aber das musste ich einfach mal schreiben.


----------



## HGVermillion (27. August 2008)

Smuffen schrieb:


> "Wir haben jetzt schon mehr als genug Ideen für die nächstenfünf, sechs Addons" Rob Pardo.



Haben sie ja auch, wenn sie immer wieder was nach hinten verschieben dann kommt das halt ins nächste Addon und schon kann man ein weiters verkaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KennyKiller (27. August 2008)

Smuffen schrieb:


> In der Ausgabe 3/2005 der Gamestar kündigte Blizzard Belagerungswaffen auf PVP-Schlachtfeldern an, sowie Heldenklassen.
> "Level 60 Spieler sollen in mächtige Heldenklassen aufsteigen."
> 
> In der Ausgabe 12/2005 der Gamestar kündigte Rob Pardo in einem Interview die Heldenklassen (insbesondere den Death Knight), sowie diverse Belagerungswaffen, *als Inhalte von Burning Crusade* an.
> ...


xd


----------



## Stancer (27. August 2008)

goas schrieb:


> sorry, aber wer es schonmal in der Beta gespielt hat, der sieht ein WoW Clon selbst gewisse Spells haben das gleiche Icon wie in WoW ... was die in Interviews sagen ist das eine was ich ingame gesehen habe das andere ...



Also du warst dann garantiert nicht in der Beta. Sry aber ich hab WoW gespielt und ich spiele WAR Beta und die Spiele sind sich alles andere als ähnlich.

Wer natürlich sagt, dass Quests, Gegner und Charentwicklung Ähnlichkeiten sind, der sollte vielleicht wissen, dass dies Grundwerte eines MMO´s sind.
Wer parallelen zwischen WoW und WAR sehen will, der sieht sie auch.

Das einzige wo es Ähnlichkeiten gibt sind in der Story und die hat Blizzard von Warhammer geklaut !!!


Man merkt aber doch recht gut wie sehr die WoW Spieler schon geblendet sind. Blizzard ist Gott, die halten immer ihre Versprechungen, die sind kein böser Großkonzern wie EA... usw.

Dass Blizzard aber schon lange zu Vivendi gehörte und nun zu Activision, die in etwa gleich stehen wie EA will keiner sehen.
Ich war beim Start von WoW dabei und schon damals wurden Schlachtfelder und Heldenklassen angekündigt. Schlachtfelder kamen nen halbes Jahr später, Belagerungswaffen bis jetzt nicht und Heldenklassen kommen erst 3 Jahre nach Release. Ausserdem sollte damals jede Klasse 2 eigene Heldenklassen bekommen. So waren z.b. auch verschiedene Heldenklassen neben dem Todesritter im Gespräch wie z.b. nen Totenbeschwörer (HK für Hexenmeister).
Aber von denen hat es nun nur der Todesritter ins Spiel geschafft, wow was ne Leistung und die WoW Fanboys flamen Mythic zu Tode weil se 4 Klassen raus genommen haben. 

Setzt endlich mal die rosarote Brille ab !!!


----------



## Fr3ak3r (27. August 2008)

Dayanus schrieb:


> 1. WAR gewann auf der GC die Auszeichnung für das beste MMORPG und setzte sich gegen WoW WotLK durch, eine herbe niederlage für das doch so hoch dekorierte WoW.


Auf der GC2007 wurde AoC als bestes Online MMO ausgezeichnet.


> 2. Alleine über 640.000 Leute in der EU  waren bereit sich um einen Beta Account zu bewerben was immerhin erforderte einen DxDiag auf die offizielle Page hochzuladen sowie die Angabe aller relevanten persönlichen Daten.
> Es wären sicher noch mehr gewesen hätte man die Registrierung für die Beta Acc einfacher gestaltet.


bei AoC waren es auch über 500k Anmeldungen zur Beta.



> 3. So ein reichaltiger Patch wurde selten (bzw. höchstens vor BC veröffentlich wobei ich der meinung bin das der welcher jetzt kommt umfangreicher ist als der vor BC ) nie in der Geschichte von WoW veröffentlicht.


gab es ebenfalls vor BC, um das Spiel aufs Addon vorzubereiten.


Genau wie bei AoC wurde kurz vor Release Content gestrichen, nur um vor Wotlk zu releasen, das wird sich nicht nur am fehlenden content bemerkbar machen, sicher wird es auch unzählige Bugs geben, AoC hats vorgemacht.


----------



## Crutan (27. August 2008)

Smuffen schrieb:


> "Wir haben jetzt schon mehr als genug Ideen für die nächsten fünf, sechs Addons" Rob Pardo.
> 
> 
> Tut mir leid, wenn ich mich nicht konstruktiv zum eigentlichen Thema äußere, aber das musste ich einfach mal schreiben.



Es sei dir gegönnt, auch ich lass mich belehren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crutan (27. August 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Setzt endlich mal die rosarote Brille ab !!!




*absetzt*

*aufsetzt*

Hmm,.... 1:0 für Warhammer...

Oops, sry DP^^


----------



## Smuffen (27. August 2008)

Jetzt will ich aber auch ma was sinnvolles schreiben.
Ich glaub nicht dass Blizz Angst hat, WAR könnte WoW den Rang ablaufen. Ich denke aber Blizz erkennt das Potenzial dass in WAR steckt und sie werden wohl damit rechnen müssen, dass einige Spieler abspringen.
Ich kann nur hoffen dass WoW die ganzen PVP-Arena Leute an WAR verlieren wird. Ich spiel zwar kein WoW mehr, aber die ganzen full S1 no-skiller die meinen mit ihrem Zeuch Kara rulen zu können, obwohl noch nie drin waren und nichma die Pre gemacht haben gingen mir schon immer tierisch aufn Keks.
Ich schweife schon wieder ab...

WoW wird wohl immer MMO-König bleiben. Blizz hat damals einfach die Perfekte Welle erwischt und das MMO Massentauglich gemacht (leider).
Der Zeitpunkt war einfach perfekt, das Spiel war unkompliziert mit geringer Hardware-Anforderung.
Everquest und DAOC waren damals eher was für Insider und das Online-Rollenspiel war noch nicht so etabliert.
Das hat sich Blizz zunutze gemacht und durch das Konzept von WoW eine unglaublich große Zielgruppe angesprochen.

Ich will ma sagen, der Große MMORPG-Kuchen is jetzt auf der Fensterbank abgekühlt und Blizz hat sich das größte Stück abgeschnitten.
Da gibts nicht mehr so viel zu holen für WAR oder AOC.


----------



## Stancer (27. August 2008)

Fr3ak3r schrieb:


> Auf der GC2007 wurde AoC als bestes Online MMO ausgezeichnet.
> 
> bei AoC waren es auch über 500k Anmeldungen zur Beta.
> 
> ...



Aha und man kann von AoC, welches von einem ganz anderen Entwickler und Publisher kommt als auf den Erfolg von WAR schließen ? Soso und WoW war Bugfrei ? Kompletter Content war vorhanden ? Also ich hab das irgendwie anders in Erinnerung.

Und ja, in AoC fehlte Content, aber das entscheidende war, dass dies Quests waren und somit das Leveln zum nervtötenden Grinden verkommte.

In WAR wurden zwar Hauptstädte und 4 Klassen gestrichen aber Quests sind für alle Level vorhanden. Instanzen gibts auch genügend und die RvR Gebiete funktionieren ebenfalls.

Mit deiner Denkweise könnte man wohl auch vom Verkauf eines neuen Waschmittels auf das Paarungsverhalten von Eintagsfliegen schließen...

Und natürlich floppen alle MMOs die nach WoW kommen... geht ja gar nicht anders....

Begreif mal :

WAR ist nicht AoC und WAR ist auch nicht WoW !!!!

Ob WAR erfolgreich wird oder floppt kann noch keiner sagen !!! Man wird es aber in 3-4 Monaten sehen


----------



## Cyberflips (27. August 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Ehm...das war dann wohl der Beweis das du kein BWL studiert hast. Wenn ich 100Millionen gewinn mache...und im nächsten jahr nur noch 80millionen...dann werde ich natürlich das Produkt sofort einstampfen...weil was will ich schon mit 80 millionen? Solange sich das Produkt rechnet, wird es auch unterstützt. Da Blizz vermutlich 10Millionen Einheiten von Wotlk im ersten Monat verkaufen wird(wovon jedes andere spiel nur träumen kann)...und die server sowie entwicklungskosten locker durch die Abos gedeckt werden(tatsächlich wohl ums zigfache übertroffen werden)....warum sollten sie kein 3. Addon produzieren? Selbst wenn sich das dann nur noch 2 million mal verkauft...davon träumt doch fast jede andere Spieleschmiede. Blizzard will Gewinn machen und wenn WoW Gewinn macht dann wirds nicht abgestoßen(erst recht nicht wenn der Gewinn im 3stelligen Millionen Bereich liegt...aber auch niedriger 2-stelliger Bereich würde Blizz wohl reichen) es sei denn ihnen fällt wirklich nichts mehr zum Spiel ein. Dann müssten sie aber reichlich phantasielos sein.....



hehe, soviel zum BWL Studium...warte einfach mal ab was passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salute (27. August 2008)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> @Salute
> 
> Naja, wir werden ja sehen ob denn Mythic mit einem Addon irgendwann was tolles, neues einbaut. Ich glaubs ja nicht. Warum auch? Addons sind Erweiterungen. Ich kenne kein Addon was das Grundprinzip völlig umgekrempelt hat. Alle waren Erweiterungen mit einigen kleinen Neuerungen. Stell die vor du bist vom Grundspiel begeistert, kaufst dir das Addon und musst feststellen, dass das mit dem bisher bekannten rein gar nichts mehr zu tun hat.
> 
> ...




Mangels Alternative: Pre BC hat das PvP noch einigermasen Spaß gemacht. Nach BC habe ich größtenteils nur noch PvE gemacht, da ich keine Lust hatte die Idee mit Abhärtung zu unterstützen. 

Zuguter Letzt habe ich meinen Acc für nicht gerad wenig Geld verkauft und habe jetzt mittelerweile zweiten mit t6 und Gleven den ich zum Schluß auch noch verticken werde, denn es gibt genug Fanbois wie man merkt, die dafür reales Geld springen lassen.^^

@Crutan

Was gibt es da nicht zu verstehen. Ich hab den DK mit allen mögliche skillunge im PvE und PvP getestet und wenn du also ohne große Schwierigkeiten, teilweise sogar 2 gegner auf dem gleichen Lvl im PvP und 4 auf dem gleichen Lvl im PvE Platt machst, ist es nach so einer kurzen Zeit eine Klasse ohne jegliche Anspruch (wobei gesagt wurde, das DK schwer zu spielen sein soll).


----------



## Vatertod (27. August 2008)

Fr3ak3r schrieb:


> Auf der GC2007 wurde AoC als bestes Online MMO ausgezeichnet.



edit: falschinfo. AoC wurde wirklich zum best of 2007 gekürt. OMFG Oo


----------



## Hojo (27. August 2008)

Ach nun postet da einfach jemand über mir ! XD

Was ich sagen wollte ist...das man sich ja jetzt auch schon so super auf alles verlassen kann was in der Beta abgeht... 
Jetzt schon zu sagen..."Öh..der DK ist total lächerlich..ulimuli !" ...ist vielleicht doch ein wenig früh !

Da fällt mir übrigens ein ... es heißt ja auch immer ... "Blabla.. ihr könnt euch doch nicht auf das beziehen was in der WAR Beta abgeht ! Wartet bis das Produkt Final ist !" ...warum sollen WoW Spieler das beachten wenn WAR Spieler das scheinbarbei der WotLK Beta selber einfach über den haufen werfen ?

Versteh einer die Welt... *g*

Warum ist es eigentlich nicht möglich mal nicht zu streiten oder ein Spiel als schlecht und scheisse zu bezeichnen ? Oo
Jeder mag halt was anderes...und wenn ihn WAR oder WoW nicht begeistert fertig aus... da muss man doch nicht erst ewig diskutieren und sich im Kreis drehen...oder ?
Was bringt es eigentlich ? *denk* *grübel* ...nichts ? ja ...stimmt...nichts ! XD

Irre ! ^^


----------



## Salute (27. August 2008)

Hojo schrieb:


> Ach nun postet da einfach jemand über mir ! XD
> 
> Was ich sagen wollte ist...das man sich ja jetzt auch schon so super auf alles verlassen kann was in der Beta abgeht...
> Jetzt schon zu sagen..."Öh..der DK ist total lächerlich..ulimuli !" ...ist vielleicht doch ein wenig früh !
> ...




Ganz einfach, weil Blizzard keinen Schimmer von den eigenen Klassen hat.^^


----------



## Stancer (27. August 2008)

Also Stoff für Addons gibt es in Warhammer wohl mehr als 6 mal so viel wie in Warcraft.

Es kommt einfach auf die Entwickler an, was sie draus machen !!!

Mythic stehen da noch alle Möglichkeiten offen. Blizzard nicht, die haben ne gefestigte Spielergemeinde, die im groben und ganzen nix neues wollen sondern bei dem bleiben wollen was ihnen bisher auch Spass gemacht hat. Also schiebt Blizz genau das nach was die wollen, neue bessere Items, neue Level und neue Instanzen.

Ob Mythic nun ne 3. Fraktion einbaut oder die 2 Vorhandenen nur um 1 Völkerpaar erweitert steht noch in den Sternen.
Ich fände ersteres zwar genial aber es wird wohl eher auf letzteres hinauslaufen, denn bei 3 Fraktionen wäre das Hauptstadtraidsystem doch recht schwer.


----------



## bondKI (27. August 2008)

Jodu schrieb:


> ich hab mir den ganzen thread jetzt nicht durchgelesen aber meine meinung zu dem thema ist, das blizzard seine PVP-Spieler halten will...warum sollten sie die neuen arenen vor dem addon rausbringen? und dann steht da auch noch, dass der patch bereits in "den nächsten wochen" kommen soll...ich habe einen ähnlichen post schon zu den news zum patch gemacht und ich glaube das besagter content patch kurz vor WAR rauskommt, damit die wow arena spieler noch einmal mit ihrem 70er arena gear die neuen arenen spielen können und dann gar nicht auf die idee kommen, War auszuprobieren...ob das nun angst ist, oder man einfach nur "kundensicherung" betreibt ist glaube ich ansichtssache aber tatsache ist, dass auf jedenfall einige WoW Kunden zu WAR abwandern werden und falls diesen leuten das spiel gefällt könnte es ja durchaus sein, dass sie alte gildenmates, freunde etc. auch dazu bewegen. durch die neue patchpolitik von blizz wird so dagegen gründlich vorgebeugt


Von mir aus kann blizzard ruhig seine PvP anhänger behalten, gefühlte 80-90% haben doch sowieso keinen skill, dadurch werden sie in WAR enttäuscht und werden wieder gehen...


----------



## Fr3ak3r (27. August 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Aha und man kann von AoC, welches von einem ganz anderen Entwickler und Publisher kommt als auf den Erfolg von WAR schließen ? Soso und WoW war Bugfrei ? Kompletter Content war vorhanden ? Also ich hab das irgendwie anders in Erinnerung.
> 
> Und ja, in AoC fehlte Content, aber das entscheidende war, dass dies Quests waren und somit das Leveln zum nervtötenden Grinden verkommte.
> 
> ...



Das waren beispiele, omg...
btw spiele ich AoC aktiv und gerne.
in WAR wird genau wie in AoC kontent gestichen um den releasetermin einzuhalten, das ist nunmal so.
und was Waschmittel mit deinem Paarungsverhalten zu tun hat weiß ich jetzt auch nicht. oO


----------



## Stancer (27. August 2008)

Hojo schrieb:


> Ach nun postet da einfach jemand über mir ! XD
> 
> Was ich sagen wollte ist...das man sich ja jetzt auch schon so super auf alles verlassen kann was in der Beta abgeht...
> Jetzt schon zu sagen..."Öh..der DK ist total lächerlich..ulimuli !" ...ist vielleicht doch ein wenig früh !
> ...



Sag das der jüngeren Generation von WoW Spielern. Ich jedenfalls bin noch nie ins WoW Forum gestiefelt und hab da sinnlos Flames abgelassen wie sehr ich WoW doch hasse.

Wie gesagt, WoW ist für mich persönlich das schlimmste was dem MMO Genre passieren konnte. Es kamen haufen Spieler in dieses Genre die besser hätten draussen bleiben sollen. In einem MMO kommt es sehr auf ausgeprägtes Sozialverhalten an und in WoW besitzen das vielleicht grad mal 50% aller Spieler. Der Rest verhält sich aufgrund der Anonymität im Internet wie Asoziale Schwachköpfe oder die grössten Macker !!!


----------



## Lillyan (27. August 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Also Stoff für Addons gibt es in Warhammer wohl mehr als 6 mal so viel wie in Warcraft.
> 
> Es kommt einfach auf die Entwickler an, was sie draus machen !!!
> 
> ...


Öhm, bei WoW wurde auch ein Völkerpaar hinzugefügt und es kann auch immernoch sein, daß ein weiteres dazukommt. In Warcraft kann es unendlich enue gebiete geben etc. pp.. ja, das Spielprinzip bleibt gleich, aber das wird es bei Warhammer wohl auch bleiben... wie es bei so ziemlich jeden Spiel ist. Die Entwickler von WoW haben ein tolles und erfolgreiches Spiel geschaffen, warum sollten sie irgendwie schlechter sein als die von Warhammer?

Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich bin kein blinder WoW-Freak, aber ich verstehe nicht, wie man Warhammer und seine Entwicklung jetzt schon so hochloben kann.


----------



## Tante V (27. August 2008)

wovor sollte blizz den angst haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich gebs zu ich werd bei WAR demnächst mal reinschaun aber WoW wird ein evergreen bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (27. August 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, WoW ist für mich persönlich das schlimmste was dem MMO Genre passieren konnte. Es kamen haufen Spieler in dieses Genre die besser hätten draussen bleiben sollen. In einem MMO kommt es sehr auf ausgeprägtes Sozialverhalten an und in WoW besitzen das vielleicht grad mal 50% aller Spieler. Der Rest verhält sich aufgrund der Anonymität im Internet wie Asoziale Schwachköpfe oder die grössten Macker !!!



WoW ist zwar echt ein (imo jedenfalls) gutes Spiel, aber zerstört hat es einiges:
- Instanzen (guckt sich jetzt jeder bloed Publisher ab) - bei WoW ist das KOMPLETTE Endgame instanziert, das ist kein MMORPG mehr für mich 
- Max Level -> Game begins - warum? So sorgt man nur dafür das alle geschaffenen Landschaften tot sind weil sie keiner mehr effektiv nutzt
- pure Quest-lvln -> suckt, Quests werden so langweilig und sind nichts besonderes mehr und grinden gehörte, ganz früher jedenfalls, zum MMORPG einfach dazu
- Bind on pickup/equip -> zerstört jegliche economy, totaler mist :/
- Individualisierung -> was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das meint Skillungen usw. - gibts ja bei WoW nicht, ich vermisse die "Oh nach 2 Wochen lv 70 und ich bin verskillt *reroll*"

Vieles davon gabs zwar schon in früheren MMOs aber WoW hat das ganze zum Trend gemacht und jeder neue publisher schaut sich das ab und macht den scheiss nach.


----------



## Stancer (27. August 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Öhm, bei WoW wurde auch ein Völkerpaar hinzugefügt und es kann auch immernoch sein, daß ein weiteres dazukommt. In Warcraft kann es unendlich enue gebiete geben etc. pp.. ja, das Spielprinzip bleibt gleich, aber das wird es bei Warhammer wohl auch bleiben... wie es bei so ziemlich jeden Spiel ist. Die Entwickler von WoW haben ein tolles und erfolgreiches Spiel geschaffen, warum sollten sie irgendwie schlechter sein als die von Warhammer?
> 
> Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich bin kein blinder WoW-Freak, aber ich verstehe nicht, wie man Warhammer und seine Entwicklung jetzt schon so hochloben kann.




Wo lobe ich denn die WAR Entwicklung ? Ok ich tue es jetzt, denn ich weiss wie WAR vor 1 Jahr aussah und weiss wie es heute aussieht und das war eine enorme Leistung !!!

Und mal ehrlich : Die Blutelfen und Draenei waren für mich in WoW eher sowas wie zusätzliche Charaktermodels, denn die brachten ja noch nicht mal eigene Klassen mit. Wenn ich da an Daoc denke, da kamen pro Addon immer für jedes Reich 1 neues Volk und 2 neue Klassen hinzu, also insgesamt 3 Völker und 6 Klassen.
Die Blutelfen/Draenei wurden dann einfach mit überpowerten Grundwerten ausgestattet damit man sie spielt. Hätten Blutelfen die gleichen Grundfähigkeiten wie Nachelfen gehabt, würden heute kaum welche davon rumrennen (wobei bei den Blutelfen auch noch ein gewisser "Spielen weil Sexy"-Faktor dabei ist).

Wenn MYthic nen neues Völkerpaar bringt kannst du davon ausgehen, dass jedes Paar dann auch je 4 Klassen bekommen wird.
Ich finde Blizzard ist bisher recht einfallslos was Klassen angeht aber das liegt auch daran, dass die bisher vorhandenen Klassen einfach massig Fähigkeiten besitzen und es daher immer schwerer wird noch gleichwertige Klassen zu erschaffen. Oder aber man will die Spieler nicht mit so vielen Klassen überfordern. Ka, arbeite nicht bei Blizz. Sie werden ihre Gründe haben


----------



## Mirdoìl (27. August 2008)

Najaa... sogesehen hat Blizzard keine Angst, warum auch, die sind doch sowieso schon alle stinkreich und haben nix zu verlieren... selbst wenn die hälfte der wow spieler aufhören würden wären noch genug da...


----------



## rare.trax (27. August 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Wo lobe ich denn die WAR Entwicklung ? Ok ich tue es jetzt, denn ich weiss wie WAR vor 1 Jahr aussah und weiss wie es heute aussieht und das war eine enorme Leistung !!!
> 
> Und mal ehrlich : Die Blutelfen und Draenei waren für mich in WoW eher sowas wie zusätzliche Charaktermodels, denn die brachten ja noch nicht mal eigene Klassen mit. Wenn ich da an Daoc denke, da kamen pro Addon immer für jedes Reich 1 neues Volk und 2 neue Klassen hinzu, also insgesamt 3 Völker und 6 Klassen.
> Die Blutelfen/Draenei wurden dann einfach mit überpowerten Grundwerten ausgestattet damit man sie spielt. Hätten Blutelfen die gleichen Grundfähigkeiten wie Nachelfen gehabt, würden heute kaum welche davon rumrennen (wobei bei den Blutelfen auch noch ein gewisser "Spielen weil Sexy"-Faktor dabei ist).
> ...


exakt das ist es. Nach 3 Jahren wird Dir eine *neue* Klasse als das Ultimative verkauft.
Unter einer neuen Klasse verstehe ich auch z.B. ein neues Startgebiet zum lvl usw. und nicht mit 55 auf 80 preschen und ab zum item farmen.


----------



## Lillyan (27. August 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Wo lobe ich denn die WAR Entwicklung ? Ok ich tue es jetzt, denn ich weiss wie WAR vor 1 Jahr aussah und weiss wie es heute aussieht und das war eine enorme Leistung !!!
> 
> Und mal ehrlich : Die Blutelfen und Draenei waren für mich in WoW eher sowas wie zusätzliche Charaktermodels, denn die brachten ja noch nicht mal eigene Klassen mit. Wenn ich da an Daoc denke, da kamen pro Addon immer für jedes Reich 1 neues Volk und 2 neue Klassen hinzu, also insgesamt 3 Völker und 6 Klassen.
> Die Blutelfen/Draenei wurden dann einfach mit überpowerten Grundwerten ausgestattet damit man sie spielt. Hätten Blutelfen die gleichen Grundfähigkeiten wie Nachelfen gehabt, würden heute kaum welche davon rumrennen (wobei bei den Blutelfen auch noch ein gewisser "Spielen weil Sexy"-Faktor dabei ist).
> ...


Ich für meinen Teil habe lieber wenige Klassen mit vielen Fertigkeiten als einen haufen Klassen mit nur weniger Fertigkeiten, aber das ist wahrscheinlich nur eine persönliche Vorliebe.... heißt aber nicht, daß das System irgendwie schlechter ist oder, daß die WoW-Entwickler weniger Entwicklungsspielraum haben als Mythic. Es sind halt eben verschiedene Dinge, die man nicht miteinander vergleichen kann und du kannst wohl kaum absehen, wie Warhammer in 2 oder 3 Jahren aussehen wird. Das war es einfach, was ich kritisieren wollte. Hoffnungen in diese Richtung sind sicherlich da, aber es ist alles reine Spekulation und für mich keine gute Diskusionsgrundlage.


----------



## Hojo (27. August 2008)

@ Salute

Hm..das kannst du jetzt woran sehen ? An einer Textversion die noch bearbeitet wird und wo andauernd Klassenänderungen eingefügt werden ?
Das zeigt in meinen Augen nicht das Finale Produkt... 
Also ich halte mich mit sowas eigentlich immer zurück und teste erstmal das Produkt wenn es im Laden steht...und sage nicht vorher schon .. "Die haben doch keine Ahnung von ihrer eigenen Welt !" ...
Solange das ganze nicht im Laden steht kann man nicht sagen wie es nun wirklich wird....finde ich zumindest... 
Aber kann mich da auch irren und man "meckert" über unfertiges ... *g*
Meins ja nicht böse oderso...oo

@ Stancer

Hm..und wieder scheint WoW die Wurzel allen Übels zu sein.
Klar... WoW hat die ganze Szene sicherlich etwas mehr an die breite Masse rangetragen...und das war sicherlich nicht nur gut... aber zu behaupten das WoW der Teufel in digitaler Form ist...ist langsam doch wirklich ausgelutscht..oder nicht ?

Naja und ohne WoW sicherlich kein HdRO oder AoC oder eben WAR ... aber jetzt kann man ja natürlich sagen ... "Beiss ich halt in den Sauren Apfel..blabla..."

Schmarn ! 

@ WoW Allgemein

Naja... ich muss sagen ich hab den schwarzen Tempel einmal  gesehen bisher... Hiyal war ich bisher garnicht...ach und im Schlangenschrein war ich auch kurz mal einen Boss hauen... zich andere Instanzen hab ich auch noch nicht wirklich besucht... ich hab genug anderes zu schaffen... in den alten Gebieten Questen... ja auch in den alten Inis ... 
Dann hier und da was Ruf farmen ... bischl Schalchtfeld...Arena gehe ich erst seit drei Wochen und dann nur mal so ne halbe Stunde wenn überhaupt..pro Woche ! ...

Naja..was soll ich sagen...ich jage nicht nach Epixx oder sowas... ich hab ne PvE Ausrüstung die aus T4 und T5 besteht..teilweise nichtmal verzaubert oder gesockelt... trotzdem kommen Anfragen wegen Inis oder Schlachtfeldern... dann komme ich eben mit oder halt nicht.

Zu behaupten das Endgame nurnoch aus Inis besteht halte ich eigentlich für Unsinn...klar man kann andauernd in eben die Endgame Inis wie Zu´Aman rennen und sich nen Keks freuen... man kanns aberauch einfach sein lassen...weils noch genug andereszu tun gibt was man sicherlich vorher nicht gemacht hat.
Wie ebene Quests in den alten Gebieten... hab letztens erstmal die ganzen Quests in Silithus fertig gemacht und jetzt sitzen wir an AQ 20+40 ... einfach um das alles mal gemacht zu haben... 

Naja und dann kommt bei mir und einigen anderen noch dazu...ich gehöre halt eher der Fraktion der Sammler und Storyfreaks an ... ich sammel Sets...Pets..Mounts...
Kommt halt schonmal vor das ich Inis und Co. sausen lassen weil ich lieber nach nem Pet angel... oder weil ich gerade wieder auf nen Storybogen gestoßen bin der sich mit dem Ashbringer befasst.

Es gibt viele Seiten in WoW...aber man kann das Spiel natürlich total auf PvP und Endgame Inis beschränken...und scheinbar tun das viele hier...

Anderes Thema ist der RPG Faktor...auf dem RPG Server ..Die Aldor.. geht das eigentlich...
Klar man hat dort such n paar Volldeppen am Start...aber die meiste Zeit kann man da eigentlich normal RPG machen...selbst in den Hauptstädten...wenn man sich dann noch die Mühe macht mit den RPG Profil Addons usw. kann man da richtig gut Spaß haben.

WoW ist nicht SO schlimm und einseitig wie es immer dagestellt wird.

Ich denke aber auch das WAR nicht so schlimm und einseitig werden wird wie es jetzt dargestellt wird...vorallem denke ich das nicht weil ich es halt bisher nicht speieln konnte um mir eine wirkliche Meinung bilden zu können...und selbst wenn...dann würde ich jetzt NUR die BETA kennen...was mir nicht erlauben würde über das ganze fertige Spiel zu urteilen...weil..es IST ja immernoch die BETA ! ...

Aber wie gesagt... vielleicht ist mein denken über Betas auch völlig falsch... *kratz*

Bah..wieder zuviel geschrieben..und ja..sicherlich auch zuviel was PRO WoW aussieht ! ... XD


----------



## rare.trax (27. August 2008)

Mythic hatte damals auch allen Klassen 3 verschiedene Talentbäume spendiert die ein komplett anderes Spielverhalten zuließen.
Ich persönlich war von der ersten WOW Erweiterung, eben ohne *echte* neuen Klassen; schwer enttäuscht.


----------



## Nerimos (27. August 2008)

Wo hat der Thread eigentlich seine Daseinsberechtigung her? Nur weils leute gibt, die hier regelmäßig was reinschreiben?

Das wird eh nie aufhören. geht gar net. Ja ich weiß man muss es sich ja net durchlesen. Aber nervt irgendwie trotzdem.


----------



## Deathstyle (27. August 2008)

Nerimos schrieb:


> Wo hat der Thread eigentlich seine Daseinsberechtigung her? Nur weils leute gibt, die hier regelmäßig was reinschreiben?
> 
> Das wird eh nie aufhören. geht gar net. Ja ich weiß man muss es sich ja net durchlesen. Aber nervt irgendwie trotzdem.



Wozu braucht er denn eine? 

@Hojo, das Spiel auf den aktuellen Content zu beschränken ist wohl mehr als legitim wenn man als Motivation so eine Itemspirale vorgesetzt bekommt, das WoW System baut nunmal darauf auf. RP trifft ebenfalls nur für einen kleinen Teil der Spielerschaft zu und ist deshalb auch keine Grundlage für ein Spiel - zumal das RP nur so gut ist wie die Comm es betreibt.


----------



## monthy (27. August 2008)

Mhh die Sache ist nur die. Ohne WOW hätten wir heute eine nicht mal ansatzweise so große Auswahl an Onlinespielen und eine viel geringere Auswahl.

Blizzard hat zwar geklaut wie bescheuert , aber sie haben das beste daraus gemacht.
Zum Topic.

Warum sollten sie angst haben? Absoluter quatsch. Beide Spiele sind auf ein anderes Publikum zugeschnitten. Die einen mögen Pvp und die anderen Pve. Ich denke zwar , dass einige Leute wechseln werden, aber dann doch nicht so viel wie manche hier schätzen. Gefühlt würde ich sagen so um die 1 Mio. Wenn nicht dann so in etwa wie zu Release von Aoc.

Allerdings glaube ich auch, dass einige nach beendigung des Freimonats, wieder zurück wechseln, weil ihnen eventuell der geringe Anteil an Pve aufstößt.

Naja schaun mer mal. Ich schaue es mir auf jeden Fall mit ein paar Gildies an. 

Gruß


----------



## Norcaine (27. August 2008)

Moronic schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht das Blizzard sich große Sorgen um ihren Goldesel machen. Und falls sie es doch langsam mit der Angst bekommen umso besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich sehe das ganze so.... das der Patch kommt ist doch schonmal was. Das Blizz somit beweisst das es "angst" hat? --> völliger Blödsinn!
Nehmen wir mal AOC.... wieviel von euch helden haben da gesagt "Boah, endlich mal was, wo man dem ""scheiß-wow"" entfliehen kann, das spiel wird viel geiler, alles wird der hammer" ect.... Und was ist passiert? richtig, nettes game, das wars.... lags, bugs ect.... da sind se auf einmal alle wieder bei wow gewesen...

mir ist es egal wer geht und ob war das beste sein soll ect... ich spiele wow mittlerweile nicht mehr wegen lila epixx oder so nem zeug, sonder meist eher weil ich nen anschluss an ne sehr nette gilde gefunden habe und mich mehr in der comm bewege als in raids oder inies ect.

warten wir ab was da kommen mag....

Btw, verbaut war seinen start, werden wieder alle, die vorher geschriehen haben, zu wow kommenund so tun als wäre nie etwas passiet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (27. August 2008)

Norcaine schrieb:


> Btw, verbaut war seinen start, werden wieder alle, die vorher geschriehen haben, zu wow kommenund so tun als wäre nie etwas passiet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Deinen letzten Satz glaub ich irgendwie nich dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Keiner kann den Start so verbauen wie AoC oder WoW. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das hier einige meinen, dass es ohne WoW kein AoC oder WAR gegeben hätten, sollen mal drüber nachdenken, dass AoC 5 Jahre entwickelt wurde, da gab es kein WoW. Und WAR startet die Entwicklung fast parallel zum release von WoW. Aber WAR hätte es auch ohne WoW gegeben, alleine schon da Mythic schon DAoC entwickelt hatte. Somit alles keine handfesten Argumente. Das sind eher Spekulationen als alles andre.


----------



## Hojo (27. August 2008)

@ Deathstyle

Bekommt man das denn wirklich ?

Wie gesagt... es geht ja auch ohne solche Expixx Items ...denke ich mir einfach mal...wenn ich es halt mit meinem T4/T5 Gemisch schaffe Bosse in Schlangenschrein und Black Tempel zu legen bzw zu überleben.
Man muss also nicht zwangsweise Epixx haben ...

Naja und ich wollte ja auch nur Beispiele bringen was halt NOCH möglich ist ... klar das sammeln von Pets bringt jetzt keine Verbesserungen am Charakter..die sind ja auch nicht umbedingt nötig... aber es macht halt Spaßdie Pets zu sammeln usw.

Das ist wie mit PCs...jeder glaubt man muss das neueste und tollste haben...und letztendlich wird es nichtmal ansatzweise ausgenutzt... die ganzen wunder Epixx sind SO gut ... ZU gut... wenn man wie gesagt eben auch mit T4 und/oder T5 gut auskommt.

Aber ja...am Ende bleibt es eben jedem selber überlassen wie er spielt...und vielleicht spiele ich WoW ja auch nicht so wie es gespielt werden soll... *denk* ... keine Ahnung... *g*
Aber wenn das Addon da ist werde ich erstmal neben den neuen Gebieten auch mehr Zeit in das erfüllen von Erfolgen in der alten Welt legen...mir is schon klar das ich dann zurückfallen werde und erst in 2 Jahren oderso auf 80 komme...aber...egal..Oo
Ich sammel halt gerne... *g*

*laber* *laber* XD
Die Idee meiner Postings ist halt das ich es für Unsinn halte das das Endgame eben nur aus Inis und Epixx besteht.

@ Aldaric87

Warum hätten sie ohne den Erfolg von WoW jetzt WAR entwickeln sollen ?
GW ist nicht gerade dafür bekannt Geld in Projekte zu investieren die nicht von Start auf an Geld versprechen.
Ich bezweifel also das es WAR ohne WoW geben würde.

Aber ja..natürlich hast du recht...es ist alles nur hin und her gedachtes...wirklich 100% sagen kann mans eh nicht.

Naja und AoC seit fünf Jahren in der Entwicklung ?
Hinterher kann man immer viel sagen...aber...auch hier wieder...erfahren werden wirs eh nie...wie denn auch.


----------



## Stancer (27. August 2008)

WoW ist auch nicht der Quell allen Übels, aber in meinen Augen ist es das schon !!! Ist halt meine persönliche Meinung. Ich habe WoW gespielt und es für schlecht befunden aber ich gehe nun nicht her und versuche andere auf "meine" Seite zu ziehen. Ich verstehe nämlich, wenn WoW jemandem Spass macht. Für mich ist diese Person dann auch kein schlechterer Mensch oder so, die Person hat halt einfach einen anderen Geschmack.

Mir ist es ziemlich egal ob WoW 1Mio oder 10 Mio Kunden hat, ob das Addon 100 Neue Klassen oder nur 1 hat.

Es kommt mir darauf an, dass ich in WAR meinen Spass habe und ich dort stets mind. 1 gefüllten Server vorfinde.

Dieses ewige "WoW ist besser als WAR" oder "WAR wird WoW töten" gerede von den WoW/WAR Fanboys nervt mich genauso und ich kanns auch nicht mehr hören. Es vergeht hier doch kein Tag, an dem nicht jemand sagt, wie toll WoW doch sei und wie schlecht WAR bzw. umgekehrt.

Ich schreibe nicht umsonst bei meinen Beiträgen, die WoW kritisieren dabei, dass dies meine Sicht der Dinge ist.

Wenn ich sage "WoW ist schlecht" stelle ich eine allgemeine Behauptung auf wie wenn ich sage "Der Himmel ist blau"

Wenn ich aber sage "Ich finde WoW schlecht, weil....." dann ist das meine persönliche Meinung, die ich niemandem Aufzwinge !!!


----------



## Hojo (27. August 2008)

@ Stancer

Guter Mann ! ^^
So ist richtig... und würde jeder es so handhaben würde die MMORPG Welt in manchen Foren usw. sicherlich viel besser aussehen.

@ Thread Allgemein

Aber wenigstens unterhalten wir uns hier gerade alle recht...mh...normal und freundlich..is doch auch schon was...^^


----------



## Churchak (27. August 2008)

Brutus schrieb:


> Und das ist bei irgendnem Game anders?
> Sobald die ersten in War 40 sind kommen zu 100% die ersten "Bin durch durchs Game" Posts und wenn das erste Mal eine Hauptstadt fällt fallen dann auch die "Hab alles gesehen, laaaangweilig" Brigaden in sämtliche Foren ein.
> 
> So sind nunmal die Onlinespieler heutzutage.



wenn du jemals DaoC gespielt hättest,würdest du ned so ne aussage treffen! dann wüsstest du das es im RvR/PvP ned wie in nem Instanzen raid zugeht,sprich alles langweilig wird wenn man den oberboss endlich gelegt hat.
warum das so ist? ganz einfach im gegensatz zu PvE hat man im PvP nicht immer und immer wieder die 100% gleichen abläufe,sondern bedeutend mehr spannung ist möglich wenn man fähige gegner hat und die hat man wohl ned immer aber ab und an überraschen sie einen doch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (27. August 2008)

@Hojo,
klar - das es Sachen drum herum gibt die auch Spaß machen ist logisch. Aber ich spiele solche Spiele auf "Erfolg" ich will was erreichen und alles aus meiner Klasse/mit mir als Spieler rausholen und bei WoW war das meist der PvE Content welcher sich aufs hardcore raiden beschränkte - neue Items -> neue Inis. Im PvP wars dann halt das Rating.
In anderen Spielen war das schöner gelöst, dort ist die Welt nicht ausgestorben weil man die "Low"-Maps immernoch brauchte und die Itemspirale war dort auch ganz anders.

@Aldaric87, 
ich denke nicht das damit speziell WAR und AOC gemeint waren. Es stimmt schon das viele auf den Zug mit aufgesprungen sind durch WoW.

Aber dazu kann man wohl auch sagen das es ohne CS und D2 auch kein WoW gäbe und erstrech nicht in Europa..


----------



## Aldaric87 (27. August 2008)

Hojo schrieb:


> @ Stancer
> 
> Guter Mann ! ^^
> So ist richtig... und würde jeder es so handhaben würde die MMORPG Welt in manchen Foren usw. sicherlich viel besser aussehen.
> ...



Ja sind ja alles subjektive Meinungen über die wir hier in nem freundlichen Ton diskutieren. Aber was ich sagen kann: GW steckt kein Geld rein, sie bekommen nur für die Lizenz von Mythic. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Damit diese das Spiel entwickeln dürfen. Aber die WAR Entwicklung wurde kurz vor Release von WoW bekanntgegeben, und dort wusste keiner, dass WoW so ein Erfolg werden würde. AoC hat tatsächlich Ende 2002 anfang 2003 seine Entwicklung begonnen, schließlich waren MMO's für beide Firmen Mythic und Funcom, kein Neuland, beide hatten schon ihre Erfolge vorher. Keiner von beiden konnte den Erfolg von WoW erahnen, trotzdem waren beide schon in der Entwicklung, bevor WoW released wurde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Farodien (27. August 2008)

Was ein Blödsinn hier, vor BC gab es auch einige Implementierungen die nur mit BC kamen bzw. weitergeführt werden konnten.
Vorallem Angst, vor was? Davor das WAR eh nichts für WoW Spieler ist wie AOC, oder weil die Grafik identisch mit WoW ist, weil die Zeitverschiebung zu groß ist oder weil alle die WAR kaufen dann zumindest ein 2. Abo haben werden oder nach dem 1. Monat wieder zurück nach WOTLK gehen?

Ihr kommt echt auf idiotische ideen!!


----------



## Psychopatrix (27. August 2008)

Ich spiele schon lange wow.... bei war hab ich die Beta gesehen .. richte mir jedenfalls um zu sagen das ... war fürr mich kein alternativspiel ist weils mir überhaupt nich gefällt :-)


----------



## Aldaric87 (27. August 2008)

Farodien schrieb:


> Was ein Blödsinn hier, vor BC gab es auch einige Implementierungen die nur mit BC kamen bzw. weitergeführt werden konnten.
> Vorallem Angst, vor was? Davor das WAR eh nichts für WoW Spieler ist wie AOC, oder weil die Grafik identisch mit WoW ist, weil die Zeitverschiebung zu groß ist oder weil alle die WAR kaufen dann zumindest ein 2. Abo haben werden oder nach dem 1. Monat wieder zurück nach WOTLK gehen?
> 
> Ihr kommt echt auf idiotische ideen!!



Idiotisch ist es zu denken, dass WoW Grafisch mit WAR mithalten kann, dass ist echt sehr idiotisch und zeugt nicht von Intelligenz.


----------



## Stancer (27. August 2008)

Er meinte vermutlich den Grafikstil aber selbst da unterscheiden sich WoW und WAR doch recht deutlich.


----------



## Boddakiller (27. August 2008)

ReNaMoN schrieb:


> Alter...
> Glaub mir Blizz hat in denn nächsten 30 Jahren keine Angst vor irgendnem MMO zu haben.
> Blizz is an der Spitze und da werden se net mehr so schnell runterkommen!




/sign
Das ist Tatsache.


----------



## Aldaric87 (27. August 2008)

Boddakiller schrieb:


> /sign
> Das ist Tatsache.



Ja, genau, in 30 Jahren sind wahrscheinlich MMO's mehr als aus der Mode. Also im Internet gibt es schon Leute, die schon so verwirrt sind, dass sie alles so ins maßlose übertreiben müssen.


----------



## SOS5 (27. August 2008)

also wenn ich mit wow aufhör dann würd ich bestimmt net mit war anfangen^^ oder auch so weil ich nix davon halte stehe halt mehr zu wow weil ich es so cool finde und auch gut das die das was vorher ins game tuen so kann man zb schriftgelehrter etwas skillen und sich die neuen haar arte nangucken und und und eben


----------



## Baarab (27. August 2008)

Warum machen sich alle eine Kopf um Blizzard ?
WoW wird bestimmt nicht wegen WAR sterben.

Und etwas Konkurrenz hat noch nie geschadet.
Hoffen wir das WAR weniger problembehaftet als AOC ist.
Ich würde es den zukünftigen Spielern von WAR wünschen.

Zum Thema noch

Blizzard wird schon ein Auge auf jeden Konkurrenten haben, der erschienen ist und noch erscheinen wird.
Alles andere wäre mehr als Dumm.

Aber Angst ?
Das glaube ich nicht


----------



## Stancer (27. August 2008)

Boddakiller schrieb:


> /sign
> Das ist Tatsache.



Das ist genau so ne Aussage wie "WAR wird floppen"
Soll ich dir sagen was ne Tatsache ist ? Das heute der 27. August ist und dass heute Mittwoch ist. Sowas sind Tatsachen.
_Unter einer Tatsache (lat.factum, res facti; engl. fact, matter of fact) versteht man allgemein einen erwiesenen Sachverhalt. Des Weiteren ist es ein Ausdruck, der mit verschiedenen Nuancierungen verwandt wird. Das lateinische factum verweist auf den Charakter des Gemachten oder Geschehenen in dem Ausdruck. Die Tatsache entzieht sich somit der Phantasie und ist von Fiktion kategorial verschieden. Tatsachen werden in Aussagen konstatiert; jede Aussage benennt einen Sachverhalt, jedoch nur jede wahre Aussage benennt eine Tatsache. Hieran schließt sich die Problematik der Erkenntnis einer Aussage als wahrer Aussage an (&#8594;Wahrheit)._

Was Blizzard in 10 Jahren macht kann doch keiner wissen.

Keiner kann in die Zukunft sehen...auch Fanboys können sowas nicht


----------



## Terrorsatan (27. August 2008)

Jeder der Simpsons schaut weiss wie schlimm manche Firmen Konkurrenz unterdrücken ^^  ( die folge in der Homer sich eine tolle Internetseite aufbaut und Bill gates kommt und sein Büro kaputt macht  ^^ )

Ich denke bei  Blizzard wissen sie woran sie sind und haben deswegen sicher keine Angst vor WAR


----------



## Stancer (27. August 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Jeder der Simpsons schaut weiss wie schlimm manche Firmen Konkurrenz unterdrücken ^^  ( die folge in der Homer sich eine tolle Internetseite aufbaut und Bill gates kommt und sein Büro kaputt macht  ^^ )
> 
> Ich denke bei  Blizzard wissen sie woran sie sind und haben deswegen sicher keine Angst vor WAR



Heisst das Blizzard kommt bei Mythic vorbei und versucht den Schreibtisch von Jeff und Paul kaputt zu machen ? Halte ich ehrlich gesagt für keine gute Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerimos (27. August 2008)

Lieber den Schreibtisch als die Sonnenbrillen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shintuargar (27. August 2008)

Salute schrieb:


> Mangels Alternative: Pre BC hat das PvP noch einigermasen Spaß gemacht. Nach BC habe ich größtenteils nur noch PvE gemacht, da ich keine Lust hatte die Idee mit Abhärtung zu unterstützen.
> 
> Zuguter Letzt habe ich meinen Acc für nicht gerad wenig Geld verkauft und habe jetzt mittelerweile zweiten mit t6 und Gleven den ich zum Schluß auch noch verticken werde, denn es gibt genug Fanbois wie man merkt, die dafür reales Geld springen lassen.^^



Tut mir leid, dass ich dich dafür eher bedauer als bewundere, wenn du gleich 2 Accounts hattest und an sich nur noch gespielt hast um daraus Geld zu machen. Ich muss dir ja nicht vorrechnen, dass du weitaus mehr Geld hättest verdienen können, wenn du dir einen (Neben)job gesucht hättest der dir mehr Freude macht anstatt etliche Stunden in BT zu verbringen um deinen Charakter mit T6 und Gleven zu versorgen (wo das doch alles Rotz ist und keinen Spaß macht). Das Geldargument zieht also genausowenig wie das mit der mangelnden Alternative. Was hat dich daran gehindert DAoC zu spielen, was ja laut der hiesigen Meinung weitaus besser als das WoW-PvP ist?

Nee, eigentlich interessiert mich die Antwort nicht mehr. "Ich MUSSTE weiterspielen mangels Alternativen" Ich lach mich weg, bist du an deinen Rechner gekettet, mit der Auflage ein MMO zu spielen, sonst gibt's kein Essen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salute (27. August 2008)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, dass ich dich dafür eher bedauer als bewundere, wenn du gleich 2 Accounts hattest und an sich nur noch gespielt hast um daraus Geld zu machen. Ich muss dir ja nicht vorrechnen, dass du weitaus mehr Geld hättest verdienen können, wenn du dir einen (Neben)job gesucht hättest der dir mehr Freude macht anstatt etliche Stunden in BT zu verbringen um deinen Charakter mit T6 und Gleven zu versorgen (wo das doch alles Rotz ist und keinen Spaß macht). Das Geldargument zieht also genausowenig wie das mit der mangelnden Alternative. Was hat dich daran gehindert DAoC zu spielen, was ja laut der hiesigen Meinung weitaus besser als das WoW-PvP ist?
> 
> Nee, eigentlich interessiert mich die Antwort nicht mehr. "Ich MUSSTE weiterspielen mangels Alternativen" Ich lach mich weg, bist du an deinen Rechner gekettet, mit der Auflage ein MMO zu spielen, sonst gibt's kein Essen?
> 
> ...




Richtig man "muss" nicht WoW spielen, ruhig mal nicht von sich aus schließen. Wie ich meine Freizeit vor dem Rechner gestalte, ist halt meine eigene Angelegenheit. Was Daoc betrifft so bedaure ich es mit WoW angefangen zu haben, aber meiner Meinung nach sind die Spieler dort mittelerweile Uneinholbar.

Leid tun muss dir gar nichts. Denn da ich dich nicht kenne, ist mir deine Meinung über mich genauso viel Wert, wie die lila Datensätze, nämlich überhaupt nix.^^ Da Raids an sich nicht sonderlich viel abverlangen und wenn man nicht will, so muss man nicht immer an diesen teilhaben. Aber auch hier gilt; ruhig mal nicht von sich aus gehen. ;-)


----------



## Sorzzara (27. August 2008)

SOS5 schrieb:


> also wenn ich mit wow aufhör dann würd ich bestimmt net mit war anfangen^^ oder auch so weil ich nix davon halte stehe halt mehr zu wow weil ich es so cool finde und auch gut das die das was vorher ins game tuen so kann man zb schriftgelehrter etwas skillen und sich die neuen haar arte nangucken und und und eben



???
Okay, ich hab mir mühe gegeben, aber einfach wars nicht das zu lesen. Aus dem Post lese ich eine der wichtigsten Aussagen zu WoW heraus...viele Spielen es, weil es einfach "in" ist, es ist cool WoW zu zocken. Ob jetzt Qualitativ andere Spiele besser oder schlechter sind, ist für viele kein Grund für einen Kaufentscheid...10 Millionen spielen es, also ist es cool "dazuzugehören"

Lemmingsverhalten und so ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerdavia (27. August 2008)

Boddakiller schrieb:


> /sign
> Das ist Tatsache.




An deinem Namen alleine merkt man schon was du für ein Vollhonk bist.....dein Profil ist auch nicht besser....noch kein Haar am Sack aber dicke Prognosen abgeben.......Armes Deutschland wo wird das enden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shintuargar (27. August 2008)

@Salute

Im Unterschied zu dir, macht mir WoW aber noch Spaß. Und nun? Ich logge gern ein. Du hast in deiner Freizeit anscheinend nichts besseres zu tun, als Dinge zu machen die dir keinen Spaß bringen. Aus deiner Aussage, dass die Spieler in DAoC uneinholbar sind, schließe ich mal, dass du nur Spaß hast wenn du vorn dabei bist. Das sei dir gegönnt, aber hier kann ich dir deinen "Rat" zurückgeben: Nicht von sich auf andere schließen.

Belassen wir es dabei.


----------



## the Dragonfist (27. August 2008)

warum sollte blizzard angst haben ? bei 10 mio. spielern kann man auf ein paar ruhig verzichten. blizzard juckt es doch nicht wenn lieschen müller auf einmal w.a.r. zockt.

ps: boddakiller ist ja laut seinem profil schon 108 jahre alt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salute (27. August 2008)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> @Salute
> 
> Im Unterschied zu dir, macht mir WoW aber noch Spaß. Und nun? Ich logge gern ein. Du hast in deiner Freizeit anscheinend nichts besseres zu tun, als Dinge zu machen die dir keinen Spaß bringen. Aus deiner Aussage, dass die Spieler in DAoC uneinholbar sind, schließe ich mal, dass du nur Spaß hast wenn du vorn dabei bist. Das sei dir gegönnt, aber hier kann ich dir deinen "Rat" zurückgeben: Nicht von sich auf andere schließen.
> 
> Belassen wir es dabei.



Nein, das Problem ist das du es scheinbar nicht verkraften kannst das jemand so über WoW spricht. Würdest du mich kennen, wärst du doppelt so "empört" das jemand wie ich soviel aus dem Spiel mitnimmt und auch noch das RL mehr als stimmig ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und falls du doch wirklich ein persönliches Problem mit mir haben solltest, dann bitte ich dich es mal lieber durch PM zu weiter zu verfolgen.


MfG


----------



## hanktheknife (27. August 2008)

Man stelle sich einfach mal in seiner Phantasie vor, daß WAR ein Flop wird und WOW wieder Sieger bleibt. Dann bleibt nur noch AION als "Gefahr", oder habe ich was übersehen?


----------



## Nerdavia (27. August 2008)

hanktheknife schrieb:


> Man stelle sich einfach mal in seiner Phantasie vor, daß WAR ein Flop wird und WOW wieder Sieger bleibt. Dann bleibt nur noch AION als "Gefahr", oder habe ich was übersehen?





Ja hast du....was ist mir Hello Kitty Online ^^


----------



## Sorzzara (27. August 2008)

Um sich vorzustellen dass WAR floppt, braucht man aber schon sehr sehr sehr viel Fantasie hank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Churchak (27. August 2008)

Hojo schrieb:


> Warum hätten sie ohne den Erfolg von WoW jetzt WAR entwickeln sollen ?
> GW ist nicht gerade dafür bekannt Geld in Projekte zu investieren die nicht von Start auf an Geld versprechen.
> Ich bezweifel also das es WAR ohne WoW geben würde.



soviel gewissheit so wenig wissen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zur deiner information, Mythic hate schon 4 jahre lang kohle mit nem MMO verdient, als WoW das licht der welt erblickt hat.
sprich du kannst viel bezweifeln, richtiger wir es dadurch noch lange nicht.


----------



## Hojo (27. August 2008)

@ Churchak

DaoC ist mir ein Begriff ja... 
Aber ich hab ja auch nicht gesagt das sie keine Erfahrung oder sowas in dem Bereich haben...hab ich das gefragt ? Nein.
Was ich sagte war ..das ohne WoW wohl kein WAR entwickelt haben... das ist alles.

Da ich mir NICHT vorstellen kann das weder sie noch GW noch sonst wer der in WAR steckt ohne WoW eben jetztauch in WAR stecken würde.
Sicherlich hätten sie mal drüber nachgedacht...und es gab ja auch schonmal den Versuch eines Warhammer MMORPGs ... welcher ja dann beendet wurde.

Ich denke mir halt..das wenn WoW nicht soeinen Erfolg gehabt hätte wie es hat...das projekt Warhammer Online niewieder das Licht der Welt erblickt hätte... die Gedanken und Wünsche sicherlich...aber nicht das Spiel selber.

Mag völlig falsch sein...ich irre mich gerade vielleicht total...und kein Wort von dem was ich da schreibe stimmt in irgendeiner Form... aber so denke ich mir das halt....und ich halte es nicht für sehr unrealistisch.


----------



## Fusie (27. August 2008)

Mal ehrlich, wovor soll denn Blizzard Angst haben?

Vielleicht dem nächsten "Konkurenten" der sein Produkt halbfertig auf den Markt wirft und dem nach dem ersten im Kaufpreis enthaltenen Monat die Leute wieder abhauen?

Ist doch lächerlich, der kommende Patch bei WoW bringt nur das Selbe wie auch der vor BC, die neuen Talente zum Testen und um ein Gefühl dafür zu bekommen und natürlich die Leute entsprechend heiß auf Stufe 80 zu machen.

Ob W.A.R. floppt oder nicht wird man so oder so erst in drei Monaten nach Release so richtig sehen können - ob in dem Zeitrahmen Klassen und Städte noch nach gereicht werden die gestrichen wurden, ob RvR auch so funktioniert mit den beiden Städten wie man es sich vorstellt, ob auf allen Servern eine gewisse Balance zwischen Chaos und Ordnung gehalten werden kann, ob dann noch immer genug Spieler das RvR voran treiben...

Wenn irgendwann eine Seite nur noch gegen NPCs spielt, weil auf der anderen Seite nur noch wenige oder gar keine Spieler mehr stehen... dann wird W.A.R über kurz oder lang sicher floppen, und dafür brauch man gar nicht mal so viel Fantasie... einfach nur vorstellen was passiert wenn viele Spieler die Seite wechseln...


----------



## Sorzzara (27. August 2008)

Fusie, die Ordnung spielt gegen die Zerstörung...das Chaos ist nur eine von drei Rassen innerhalb der Destruction...bevor man also den Flop von WAR vorhersagt, einfach mal selber richtig über das Spiel informieren, danke schön.


----------



## Kira-kun (27. August 2008)

Fusie schrieb:


> Ob W.A.R. floppt oder nicht wird man so oder so erst in drei Monaten nach Release so richtig sehen können - ob in dem Zeitrahmen Klassen und Städte noch nach gereicht werden die gestrichen wurden, ob RvR auch so funktioniert mit den beiden Städten wie man es sich vorstellt, ob auf allen Servern eine gewisse Balance zwischen Chaos und Ordnung gehalten werden kann, ob dann noch immer genug Spieler das RvR voran treiben...



Die Klassen und Städte können kommen, müssen aber nicht um das Spiel spassig zu machen.
Gerade das erwähnen der Klassen finde ich eh lächerlich, wo Warhammer zum Release! schon weit mehr Klassen besitzt
wie viele alte Eisen die es über 3 Jahre schon gibt.

WAR = 20 Klassen
AoC = 12 Klassen
WoW = 9 Klassen
EQ2 = 18 Klassen
Hdro = 7 Klassen

Das Städte gestrichen wurde stimmt, aber ist ja nicht so das die "freie" Zeit fürs Pina Colada saufen drauf ging.
Es wurde weiter am Endgame gefeilt.

Denn wie man ja an AoC gesehen hat:

Ein MMO ohne Endgame = flop


----------



## Churchak (27. August 2008)

Hojo schrieb:


> DaoC ist mir ein Begriff ja...
> Aber ich hab ja auch nicht gesagt das sie keine Erfahrung oder sowas in dem Bereich haben...hab ich das gefragt ? Nein.
> Was ich sagte war ..das ohne WoW wohl kein WAR entwickelt haben... das ist alles.



warum sollte es nicht?
Es gab auch vor WoW MMOs die durchaus finanzielle erfolge waren ! WoW hat nur eins überdeutlich gemacht und zwar das es möglich ist wirklich sehr sehr viel Kohle mit nem MMO zu verdienen. Und der entwicklungsbeginn von WAR überschneidet sich in etwa mit dem Start von WoW . Von daher ist eine behauptung WAR wurde nur wegen des erfolgs von WOW entwickelt schon bissel an den Haaren herbei gezogen.
Im Gegenteil andersum wird nen Schuh draus! Nur weil sich vor 25 Jahren paar entusiastische Spieler hinsetzten und aus Fantasy und CO im laufe der Jahre nen tabeltop strategiespiel namens Warhammer und Warhammer 40k entwickelten, konnte 12 jahre später ne kleine spieleschmiede lange finger machen und den Weg gehn der sie gross machte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber bei einem hast du recht ,ohne den erfolg von nem WoW hät sich wohl EA nie für Mythics WAR intressiert.

@  Kira-kun   DaoC 23+ (ka obs auch "nur" 23 sind mehr falln mir imo ned ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )


----------



## Aldaric87 (27. August 2008)

Hojo schrieb:


> @ Churchak
> 
> DaoC ist mir ein Begriff ja...
> Aber ich hab ja auch nicht gesagt das sie keine Erfahrung oder sowas in dem Bereich haben...hab ich das gefragt ? Nein.
> ...



Ja das Projekt WARHAMMER MMORPG hat ja Blizzard kräftig versaut, wofür sie dann von GW die Lizenz entzogen bekommen haben. So viel zu Schneesturm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (27. August 2008)

hanktheknife schrieb:


> Man stelle sich einfach mal in seiner Phantasie vor, daß WAR ein Flop wird und WOW wieder Sieger bleibt. Dann bleibt nur noch AION als "Gefahr", oder habe ich was übersehen?



- AION
- Guild Wars 2
- Ragnarök Online 2
- Lineage 3


Fallen mir da spontan ein aber es gibt noch jede Menge andere über die noch nix bekannt ist. Bioware soll auch an nem MMORPG basteln und es soll auch schon wieder nen neues MMORPG im Star Wars Universum in der Mache sein !!!

Also das wirds nicht geben, dass irgendwann keine neuen MMORPG´s raus kommen.


----------



## Ichweissnichts (27. August 2008)

Würde WAR ein Flopp, wäre das auch für die WOW Spieler ein Nachteil.

Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft. Ein WOW ohne Konkurrenz würde den Entwicklern einen erheblichen Erfolgsdruck nehmen, öfter mal neuen Inhalt nachzuliefern. Je mehr Konkurrenz es gibt, desto eher geht man auf Anregungen und Beschwerden der Spieler ein. Gerade bei WOW hört (erlebt man selber) öfter die Kritik, dass nicht auf Beschwerden der Spieler eingegangen wird, sei es bei der Balance der Klassen oder im einfach Umgang mit den Spielern.

Oft wird sich darüber beschwert, dass Gamemaster eher unfreundlich oder erst nach mehreren Stunden auf Tickets reagieren. Baut sich neben WOW eine Konkurrenz auf, wird man auch bei Blizzard gezwungen sein, etwas mehr Wert auf Kundenfreundlichkeit zu legen.

Wechseln eine Anzahl von Spielern von WOW zu WAR, weil sie sich dort wesentlich besseres PVP versprechen, wird auch WOW nachlegen, und seinen PVP-Inhalt verbessern, um Abwanderungen zu unterbinden und Spieler zurück zu holen.

Auch wenn WAR anfangs bestimmt einige Probleme aufweisen wird, so denke ich doch, dass man mit Hochdruck an Verbesserungen arbeiten wird. Der Druck von WOW ist einfach so hoch, dass die Leute von WAR schon einiges unternehmen werden, um ihre Spieler bei Laune zu halten. Welche Probleme sich ergeben, wenn man den Service schleifen lässt, hat man ja jetzt bei AoC gesehen. 

Ideal wäre es natürlich, wenn es für jedes Spielerinteresse ein Spiel gibt, welches dann auch genug Spieler hat, um es am Leben zu halten, und um es gut spielen zu können.


----------



## Kira-kun (27. August 2008)

Churchak schrieb:


> @  Kira-kun   DaoC 23+ (ka obs auch "nur" 23 sind mehr falln mir imo ned ein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich weiss, habs selber knapp 4 Jahre gezockt bis dann WoW kam.
Aber hatte nun nur die neueren MMOS von WoW Release bis heute berücksichtigt
( jaja ned alle, aber die gängigsten im Westen *g* )



Stancer schrieb:


> Bioware soll auch an nem MMORPG basteln und es soll auch schon wieder nen neues MMORPG im Star Wars Universum in der Mache sein !!!



Um  genau zu sein arbeitet Bioware an dem Star Wars MMO und wer nun 1+1 zusammen zählt weiss auch wie es heisst:

Kotor Online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (27. August 2008)

Ichweissnichts schrieb:


> Wechseln eine Anzahl von Spielern von WOW zu WAR, weil sie sich dort wesentlich besseres PVP versprechen, wird auch WOW nachlegen, und seinen PVP-Inhalt verbessern, um Abwanderungen zu unterbinden und Spieler zurück zu holen.



Das ist der Knackpunkt. Ein Spiel sollte seinem Konzept treu bleiben, und das was WoW dann nachliefert, kann niemals mit einem eigens-dafür-entwickelten Produkt mithalten. Bei WoW ist das einfache Hinhaltetaktik, mehr nicht. Das was jetzt alles kommt, hätte schon zu Release drin sein müssen! Deswegen wurde ihnen damals auch die Lizenz an Warhammer entzogen, sie wollten ein PvE orientiertes Spiel liefern. GW bestand aber aufgrund des TT's darauf, dass der Konflikt der 2 Fraktionen im Vordergrund stehn muss. Bei WoW kannste ja wohl kaum von einem Konflikt reden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Churchak (27. August 2008)

Kira-kun schrieb:


> Ich weiss, habs selber knapp 4 Jahre gezockt bis dann WoW kam.
> Aber hatte nun nur die neueren MMOS von WoW Release bis heute berücksichtigt
> ( jaja ned alle, aber die gängigsten im Westen *g* )





ich wollt ja nur bissel klugscheissen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (27. August 2008)

Kira-kun schrieb:


> Die Klassen und Städte können kommen, müssen aber nicht um das Spiel spassig zu machen.
> Gerade das erwähnen der Klassen finde ich eh lächerlich, wo Warhammer zum Release! schon weit mehr Klassen besitzt
> wie viele alte Eisen die es über 3 Jahre schon gibt.
> 
> ...



Du hast das gute alte Daoc , welches auch von Mythic entwickelt wurde, vergessen. Da gibts 45 Klassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und ja : Sie spielen sich alle anders und haben komplett eigene Skills.


----------



## Kira-kun (27. August 2008)

Bin eh gespannt wie das open PvP in WoW laufen soll.

Mal ehrlich, Blizzard hats in 3.5 Jahren nicht gebacken bekommen Städte Raids
auf ihren Servern lauffähig zu bringen und was anderes ist open PvP in Lake Winterblub auch ned.

Das Problem war ja nie 100te Spieler vom Clienten zu redern, das lief wie Butter nur die Server
packen diese Last einfach null und produzieren so krassen Lag, das nen Instant Skill 5 Sek braucht
das er zündet.

Wenn Blizzard das ned in den Griff bekommt, ist diese neue tolle Zone eh nach 2-3 Wochen leer und
verlassen, wie jedes andere open PvP Ziel in BC auch.


----------



## Stancer (27. August 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Das ist der Knackpunkt. Ein Spiel sollte seinem Konzept treu bleiben, und das was WoW dann nachliefert, kann niemals mit einem eigens-dafür-entwickelten Produkt mithalten. Bei WoW ist das einfache Hinhaltetaktik, mehr nicht. Das was jetzt alles kommt, hätte schon zu Release drin sein müssen! Deswegen wurde ihnen damals auch die Lizenz an Warhammer entzogen, sie wollten ein PvE orientiertes Spiel liefern. GW bestand aber aufgrund des TT's darauf, dass der Konflikt der 2 Fraktionen im Vordergrund stehn muss. Bei WoW kannste ja wohl kaum von einem Konflikt reden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Blizzard saugt alle Neuheiten und Innovationen auf und versucht sie in WoW unterzubringen. So soll es für jeden Spieler etwas geben.
Bisher ist ihnen das ja auch gut gelungen und man sieht ja auch, dass Blizz auf Innovationen reagiert. Bestes Beispiel ist doch dieses Wälzer des Wissens ähnliche System was mit dem Addon kommen soll. Von Esport, über fliegende PvP Fahrzeuge bis hin zu riesigen und ewig langen Raidinstanzen. Alles findet in WoW seinen Platz.

Nur irgendwann wird das für Blizzard vielleicht zur Falle, wenn sie WoW weiter so bepacken wird es irgendwann gnadenlos überladen sein.


----------



## Draco1985 (27. August 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Das ist der Knackpunkt. Ein Spiel sollte seinem Konzept treu bleiben, und das was WoW dann nachliefert, kann niemals mit einem eigens-dafür-entwickelten Produkt mithalten. Bei WoW ist das einfache Hinhaltetaktik, mehr nicht. Das was jetzt alles kommt, hätte schon zu Release drin sein müssen! Deswegen wurde ihnen damals auch die Lizenz an Warhammer entzogen, sie wollten ein PvE orientiertes Spiel liefern. GW bestand aber aufgrund des TT's darauf, dass der Konflikt der 2 Fraktionen im Vordergrund stehn muss. Bei WoW kannste ja wohl kaum von einem Konflikt reden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kann es sein, dass du da was falsch mitbekommen hast? Blizzard hatte niemals vor, ein Warhammer-MMO zu entwickeln. Die Geschichte mit Blizzard und Games Workshop die dem Schneesturm die Lizenz entzogen haben war bei "WarCraft - Orcs and Humans", also dem ersten WarCraft STRATEGIESPIEL.

Nicht dass es irgendwas besser machen würde. Blizzard hätte diese Lizenz genauso in den Sand gesetzt wie sie es aktuell mit ihrem zusammengestohlenen WarCraft-Universum tun. Ich hoffe StarCraft blüht nicht dasselbe...

EDIT:



Stancer schrieb:


> Alles findet in WoW seinen Platz.



Und dennoch passt nichts davon wirklich rein... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Machen wir uns keine Illusionen, ein Spiel das ALLES können soll wird über kurz oder lang zusammenbrechen.


----------



## Aldaric87 (27. August 2008)

Kira-kun schrieb:


> Bin eh gespannt wie das open PvP in WoW laufen soll.
> 
> Mal ehrlich, Blizzard hats in 3.5 Jahren nicht gebacken bekommen Städte Raids
> auf ihren Servern lauffähig zu bringen und was anderes ist open PvP in Lake Winterblub auch ned.
> ...



In WoW nen Open PvP Bereich durchzuführen in dem GENUG!! los ist, ist doch eh fast nicht machbar. Die meisten hängen immer in Instanzen rum oder twinken, der Bruchteil der PvP macht, der hängt in den BG's ab..Sowas hätte von anfang an müssen interessanter gestaltet sein und anspruchsvoll. Aber dann hätte es kein PvE Game werden dürfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ichweissnichts (27. August 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Das ist der Knackpunkt. Ein Spiel sollte seinem Konzept treu bleiben, und das was WoW dann nachliefert, kann niemals mit einem eigens-dafür-entwickelten Produkt mithalten. Bei WoW ist das einfache Hinhaltetaktik, mehr nicht. Das was jetzt alles kommt, hätte schon zu Release drin sein müssen! Deswegen wurde ihnen damals auch die Lizenz an Warhammer entzogen, sie wollten ein PvE orientiertes Spiel liefern. GW bestand aber aufgrund des TT's darauf, dass der Konflikt der 2 Fraktionen im Vordergrund stehn muss. Bei WoW kannste ja wohl kaum von einem Konflikt reden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Man wird WOW nicht komplett auf PVP umstellen können, das stimmt. Aber der Druck, neue BG's mit Eroberungen, Belagerungen,etc. in der Dimension eines AV mit verschiedensten Verbesserungen einzuführen wäre da.
Die komplette Arena mit ihren Sets ist an das eigentlich WOW "drangeklatscht", das merkt man immer wieder, zumal dort sogar zwischen PVE und PVP Skillungen unterschieden werden muss.

Trotzdem gibt es einen Haufen Spieler, die viel Arena spielen.


----------



## sTereoType (27. August 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Blizzard saugt alle Neuheiten und Innovationen auf und versucht sie in WoW unterzubringen. So soll es für jeden Spieler etwas geben.
> Bisher ist ihnen das ja auch gut gelungen und man sieht ja auch, dass Blizz auf Innovationen reagiert. Bestes Beispiel ist doch dieses Wälzer des Wissens ähnliche System was mit dem Addon kommen soll. Von Esport, über fliegende PvP Fahrzeuge bis hin zu riesigen und ewig langen Raidinstanzen. Alles findet in WoW seinen Platz.
> 
> Nur irgendwann wird das für Blizzard vielleicht zur Falle, wenn sie WoW weiter so bepacken wird es irgendwann gnadenlos überladen sein.


am schlimmsten find ich den neuen bg. da hät man auch gleich battlefield 2.wow drüber schreiben können. da würd doch kaum noch einer seine normalen skills nutzen sondern gleich in ein vehikel springen.


----------



## Aldaric87 (27. August 2008)

Ichweissnichts schrieb:


> Man wird WOW nicht komplett auf WOW umstellen können, das stimmt. Aber der Druck, neue BG's mit Eroberungen, Belagerungen,etc. in der Dimension eines AV mit verschiedensten Verbesserungen einzuführen wäre da.
> Die komplette Arena mit ihren Sets ist an das eigentlich WOW "drangeklatscht", das merkt man immer wieder, zumal dort sogar zwischen PVE und PVP Skillungen unterschieden werden muss.
> 
> Trotzdem gibt es einen Haufen Spieler, die viel Arena spielen.



Ein BG mit diesen Features, kann niemals das Feeling rüberbringen, dass von einer lebenden dauerhaften Zone rüberkommt. Wenn einer alles erobert BG vorbei? Tja. 2 Std gespielt. Nichts gebracht. In WAR bringt mir ein Sieg über meinen Feind einiges. Zonenkontrolle etc. Bis ich irgendwann die Feindliche Stadt überrennen kann. Das alles ist nur gewollt, aber nicht gekonnt. Einfach eine Idee klaun, aber eine super schlechte Umsetzung liefern, macht keinen Glücklich. Das hat man schon an den BG's gesehn.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boshafter (27. August 2008)

Ich denke das Blizzard Warhammer als Konkurenten sieht, aber sicherlich keine Angst hat!

1. WAR ist sicherlich ein gutes Spiel, aber es wir nie WoW von den verkauften Versionen und Abos einholen!
2. Blizzard hat sicher auch seine Leute in der WAR-Beta drin gehabt, daher wissen sie auch das sie trotz "Propaganda Paul" nur mit Wasser kochen.
3. WAR wird (soweit ich es Vergleichen kann) beim Launch besser laufen als WoW zu Release und auch sciher ausgereifter sein, aber WoW hat in seiner Entwicklung Standarts gesetzt die jetzt schon von Beginn an zu funktionieren haben!
4. WAR ist durch den hohen PvP-Anteil eher ein Nichenprodukt als WoW, welches sich durch die PvE-SPezialisierung an die größere Zielgruppe wendet!

Dies sind alles Gründe warum Blizzard sicherlich keine Angst hat und was den Content betrifft den sie jetzt schon zugänglich gemacht habe... haben die das nicht auch schon beim ersten Addon gemacht?

Einen wirklichen Grund Angst zu haben, besteht eigentlich nur für alles was sich hinter WoW ansiedelt, den die könnten sicherlich von WAR den Rang abgelaufen bekommen!


----------



## Ichweissnichts (27. August 2008)

Die Fahrzeuge sind einer der Gründe, wieso ich mit WOW aufhöre. Truppentransporter und so weiter. Ich will ein mmorpg spielen, keinen 3d Shooter. Aufgrund der fehlenden Kollisionsabfrage wird das sowieso recht seltsam werden........  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ein wesentlicher Vorteil von WOW bleibt nebenbei auch, dass es einigermaßen nett aussieht, und trotzdem auch auf einer ziemlichen Krücke läuft. Ich hoffe mal, dass WAR den Ankündigungen gerecht wird, und den Hardwarehunger doch etwas zurück fährt, sonst bekomme ich da noch Probleme  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dass WOW auch von wAR lernt, sieht man dann doch an den Neuerungen von Wotlk (spiele zur Zeit noch die Beta, wenn man sich denn mal einloggen kann).  Kalender, Errungenschaften,etc.  scheinen doch ziemlich an WAR angelehnt zu sein.


----------



## Hojo (27. August 2008)

Hm..wenn ich das alles so lese... vielleicht bin ich auch einfach zu enttäuscht von GW ...und übertrage das dann auch auf alle andere Projekte die in irgendeiner Form mit GW zusammenhängen.
Ich meins ja nicht böse..und flamen möchte ich ja auch keinen...denke aber das merkt man.. hoff ich mal.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das WAR halt doch schon so lange entwickelt wird war mir nicht bekannt...und wenns halt wirklich so ist..dann okay...wieder was gelernt...^^
Man kann sich ja auch mal irren....immerhin hau ich nicht auf die Pauke und motz rum... *g*

Das Blizz an einem Warhammer MMORPG gearbeitet hat stimmt aber nun wirklich nicht... *g*

Ich denke ich bin auch mit WoW zufrieden so wie es istbzw mit dem Addon wird...weil ich schon seit dem ersten Spiel dabei bin und es eigentlich recht klasse finde und gerne über die Charaktere und ihre Geschichte lese.
Selbiges tu ich auch bei Warhammer..aber da dann doch eher 40K ... im Fantasy Bereich hat mir eigentlich kaum was gefallen..egal ob TT oder Videospiel... bis auf Dark Omen.

Naja die BGs bei WoW finde ich eigentlich nicht wirklich schlecht...sie machen Spaß...und man kann halt mal fix rein und dann auch wieder raus.
Aber auch das mag an etwas liegen...daran das ich halt eh mehr der PvE Spieler bin und PvP nur als Nebensache sehe die man mal machen kann wenn man gerade so nix anderes zu tun hat oer Lust hat sich zu prügeln.

Darum weiss ich auch nicht ob WAR mir so liegen wird... mir erscheint das was ich bisher weiss irgendwie doch etwas sehr öde auf dauer.... klarGebiete erobern und halten kann schon Spaß machen...aber ..wie lange ?
Mir fehlt da bisher halt einfach das was mancher wohl als Nebensache bezeichnen würde...
Ich werds aber trotzdem ausprobieren...und es wird ja auch Gamecards geben... daher streich ichs mal nicht von meiner Liste.

Nur finde ich halt auch das WoW ne gute Mischung aus PvE/PvP gefunden hat... natürlich mehr PvE aber eben was PvP für nebenbei... und das es keinen wirklichen Konflikt zwischen den Rassen gibt...den Grundstein dafür haben sie ja schon in Warcaft 3 gelegt...in dem sie dort einen Waffenfrieden eingeführt haben...die Rassen aufgeteilt.


----------



## Aldaric87 (27. August 2008)

Hojo schrieb:


> Das Blizz an einem Warhammer MMORPG gearbeitet hat stimmt aber nun wirklich nicht... *g*




Bitte informier dich erst. Blizzard hatte die Lizenz an Warhammer und sie wurde Blizzard wieder entzogen, deshalb wurde das Warcraft Universum umgekrempelt, weswegen man bei einigen Klassen extreme Paralellen finden kann. Das stimmt sehr wohl was ich da geschrieben habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hanktheknife (27. August 2008)

> Man wird WOW nicht komplett auf WOW umstellen können


Warum sollte das nicht gehen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (27. August 2008)

Also ich kann mich ja als Wotlk beta tester schimpfen ^^ und des Grafikupdate is teilweise schon gelungen ^^
wenn man die ganzen consolenbefehle kennt ums schön zu machen      
z.B. die Schatten sind echt gut geworden 

Aber aus Alt kann man halt nicht Neu machen durch ein paar updates   
Ich bin jetzt auch net so der Grafikfanatiker und spiele gerne Spiele die etwas älter sind aber sehr gut sind.

WotLK wird gut, daran gibts garnichts zu rütteln, Aber wie schon oft erwähnt : Ganz andere Zielgruppen

jaa das musste gesagt werden weil mir stink langweilig ist weil die amis so faul sind und 10h für ne Server maintence brauchen ;P


----------



## Draco1985 (27. August 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Bitte informier dich erst. Blizzard hatte die Lizenz an Warhammer und sie wurde Blizzard wieder entzogen, deshalb wurde das Warcraft Universum umgekrempelt, weswegen man bei einigen Klassen extreme Paralellen finden kann. Das stimmt sehr wohl was ich da geschrieben habe.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein. An einem Warhammer-MMO hat Blizzard nie gearbeitet. Wie weiter oben schon gesagt, die Geschichte mit der entzogenen Lizenz bezieht sich auf das erste WarCraft STRATEGIESPIEL. Das WarCraft-Universum ist erst entstanden, weil Blizz sich nach dem Lizenzentzug eine eigene Welt aus den Fingern saugen musste.


----------



## Hojo (27. August 2008)

@ Aldaric87

Alles was ich finden kann ist das GW die Lizens nicht rausgerückt hat...nicht das GW ..Blizzard die Lizens wieder entzogen hat.
Okay..Blizz hat die Idee gehabt ein Warhammer Strategiespiel zu erstellen... das is richtig... das hatGW nicht gefallen und darum hat Blizz die Lizens nicht bekommen und dann haben sie es als Warcraft - Orcs & Humans verkauft.
Soweit stimmt das... obwohl es da scheinbar auch wieder mehrere Geschichten gibt...aber die hier klingt noch am stimmigsten.

Das hat nur eben nichts mit dem MMORPG zu tun.
Als ich vorhin gepostet habe das es ja schonmal ein Versuch gab ein MMORPG zu Warhammer zu machen bezog ich mich auf das Projekt von ... Climax Entertainment welches nach drei jahren Entwicklungszeit abgebrochen wurde.

Wir haben also einfach etwas einander vorbeigelabert...denke ich.


----------



## Fusie (27. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Fusie, die Ordnung spielt gegen die Zerstörung...das Chaos ist nur eine von drei Rassen innerhalb der Destruction...bevor man also den Flop von WAR vorhersagt, einfach mal selber richtig über das Spiel informieren, danke schön.



Und bevor man anderen irgendwas unterstellt sollte man vielleicht den Text erstmal in Ruhe lesen und versuchen zu verstehen, danke schön. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Grund schreibe ich nur das man erstmal abwarten muss wie sich W.A.R im ersten Quartal entwickelt, bzw. was in dem Zeitraum noch gepatcht wird, was bis dahin auf den Live Servern passiert und was passieren kann, ich wüsste nicht wo ich da einen Flop "vorhersage".

Das Spieler die Seiten wechseln dürfte wohl jedem klar sein, Gründe gibt es dafür sicher viele, nur stellt sich eben die Frage wie W.A.R damit umgehen wird bzw. welche Folgen das haben kann.

Und schön es heißt dann eben Zerstörung vs. Ordnung, na und?

Wenn eine der beiden Fraktion auf lange Sicht kein Land mehr sieht, was wird dann wohl mit der Zeit passieren?

Um sich da ein "normales" Verhalten der Spieler vorstellen zu können brauch man wahrlich nicht viel Fantasie...


----------



## Churchak (27. August 2008)

Fusie schrieb:


> Wenn eine der beiden Fraktion auf lange Sicht kein Land mehr sieht, was wird dann wohl mit der Zeit passieren?



naja vor 5 jahren hät ich da noch geschrieben
"dann werden die unterlegenen sich mit der situation abfinden die zähne zusammen beisen und das beste draus machen und dank der vielen feinde im reichsrang sehr schnell aufsteigen und sehr gut mit Hinterhalttaktiken fahren" 
(das behaupte ich mal,da es in DaoC ja auch einige server gab wo ein reich oder gar 2 reiche hoffnungslos unterlegen war es aber auch da spieler gab die viel und erfolgreich RvR spielten)

naja heut würd ich sagen 
" hmmm naja da wird wohl ne flutwelle an tränen in die foren schwappen wo erzählt wird wie kacke das spiel ist und wie doof doch alles und jeder ist  " 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (27. August 2008)

Laut Mythic haben sie einige Dinge auf Lager, sollte es zu einem Ungleichgewicht auf einem Server kommen. Dass man der überlegenen Seite nicht mehr betreten kann soll aber nicht dazu gehören.

Ich denke erstmal wirds die klassischen Boni geben wie mehr Erfahrung.
Dann könnte ich mir vorstellen, das das Unterbevölkerte Reich weniger Punkte braucht um ein Gebiet zu erobern. Die Keepwachen könnten dann stärker gemacht werden etc.


----------



## hanktheknife (27. August 2008)

> Im Grund schreibe ich nur das man erstmal abwarten muss wie sich W.A.R im ersten Quartal entwickelt, bzw. was in dem Zeitraum noch gepatcht wird, was bis dahin auf den Live Servern passiert und was passieren kann, ich wüsste nicht wo ich da einen Flop "vorhersage".


Das ist ja das Problem. WAR ist noch nicht einmal existent und schon wird es hochgejubelt und WOW nieder gemacht. Einfach mal Geduld üben und vielleicht gibt es dann Hohn und Spott auf die Fans von WAR, wenn es ein Flop wird. Wer ehrlich ist, muß zugeben, daß einige Sachen doch schon etwas "merkwürdig" sind und gezeigt wurde auch nicht all zuviel. Daß es am Anfang Bugs gibt, muß man tolerieren, aber wann kommen z.B. die Städte und die fehlenden Klassen nach? Es wurde gesagt, das Spiel sei fertig, es erfolgt nur noch der Feinschliff. So waren die Worte und ein paar Wochen später fehlen Klassen und Städte, wie das? Oder kommen die mit dem nächsten kostenpflichtigen AddOn. Entgegen der üblichen Meinung glaube ich nämlich, daß nach der langen Entwicklungszeit die Finanzen knapp sind und das Spiel mit "aller Macht" raus muss. Auch finde ich die PreOrder für die SE 3 Wochen vor Spielstart etwas witzig und über den fraglichen Zugang zur OpenBeta möchte ich garnicht reden. Auf jeden Fall werde mir ich das Ganze aus sicherer Entfernung anschauen. Ich gönne Mythik auch keine Pleite, auf keinen Fall. Aber wenn WOW plötzlich in der Dreck getreten wird, dann macht das neugierig.


----------



## Noxiel (27. August 2008)

Laut Mythic gibt es pro Realm eine Obergrenze für die Fraktionen, sollte Ordnung/Zerstörung zu stark auf einem Realm werden, wird es nicht mehr möglich sein, dort einen Charakter der überlegeneren Fraktion zu erstellen, bis es auf der weniger stark frequentierten Seite zu einem Ausgleich kommt.


----------



## Nerdavia (27. August 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Laut Mythic gibt es pro Realm eine Obergrenze für die Fraktionen, sollte Ordnung/Zerstörung zu stark auf einem Realm werden, wird es nicht mehr möglich sein, dort einen Charakter der überlegeneren Fraktion zu erstellen, bis es auf der weniger stark frequentierten Seite zu einem Ausgleich kommt.




Das ist auch die beste Lösung meiner Meinung nach


----------



## Draco1985 (27. August 2008)

hanktheknife schrieb:


> [...] Aber wenn WOW plötzlich in der Dreck getreten wird, dann macht das neugierig.



Sorry, aber WoW hat genug spielerische Schwächen um sich konsequent der Kritik stellen zu müssen. Das hat mit WAR nicht das geringste zu tun und selbst wenn WAR floppt wird es nichts daran ändern dass WoW gerademal noch durchschnittlich ist, mit steigendem Abwärtstrend.

Das hat nichts damit zu tun das WAR gehypt werden soll, sondern dass der Hype um WoW so ziemlich das einzige ist was das Spiel noch am Leben hält. Features oder Gamedesign sprechen mit jedem Konkurrenzspiel immer mehr GEGEN WoW statt dafür.


----------



## Salute (27. August 2008)

hanktheknife schrieb:


> Das ist ja das Problem. WAR ist noch nicht einmal existent und schon wird es hochgejubelt und WOW nieder gemacht. Einfach mal Geduld üben und vielleicht gibt es dann Hohn und Spott auf die Fans von WAR, wenn es ein Flop wird. Wer ehrlich ist, muß zugeben, daß einige Sachen doch schon etwas "merkwürdig" sind und gezeigt wurde auch nicht all zuviel. Daß es am Anfang Bugs gibt, muß man tolerieren, aber wann kommen z.B. die Städte und die fehlenden Klassen nach? Es wurde gesagt, das Spiel sei fertig, es erfolgt nur noch der Feinschliff. So waren die Worte und ein paar Wochen später fehlen Klassen und Städte, wie das? Oder kommen die mit dem nächsten kostenpflichtigen AddOn. Entgegen der üblichen Meinung glaube ich nämlich, daß nach der langen Entwicklungszeit die Finanzen knapp sind und das Spiel mit "aller Macht" raus muss. Auch finde ich die PreOrder für die SE 3 Wochen vor Spielstart etwas witzig und über den fraglichen Zugang zur OpenBeta möchte ich garnicht reden. Auf jeden Fall werde mir ich das Ganze aus sicherer Entfernung anschauen. Ich gönne Mythik auch keine Pleite, auf keinen Fall. Aber wenn WOW plötzlich in der Dreck getreten wird, dann macht das neugierig.




In der Regel wird vernünftig über WAR diskutiert hier im Forum, bis ein WoW-Fanboy "vorbei flamet". Natürlich ist dann klar das bekannte Fakten gebracht bzw klar gestellt werden, die das Spiel in einem "besserem" Lich da stehen lassen. Wie gut es tatsächlich ist, wird man aber natürlich bis nach Release abwarten müssen, das ist sicherlich jedem hier klar.

/sign @ Draco


----------



## Fusie (27. August 2008)

Na ja, um die Funktion kommen sie sicher nicht drum herum, denn das Herzstück soll ja PvP sein, also müssen entsprechende Auffangnetze bieten für bestimmte Situationen...

Nur mal Hand aufs Herz, wer würde wohl freiwillig dann noch auf einem Server anfangen wenn da schon draußen dran steht, also Fraktion X geht nicht mehr, aber Y bekommt dauernd auf die Kauleiste und daher kannst du nur dort anfangen... 

Wie gesagt, ich sage damit gewiss nicht voraus das W.A.R floppen wird, nur brauch man heut zu tage auch nicht viel Fantasie um da gewisse Probleme zu sehen die entstehen können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (27. August 2008)

Fusie schrieb:


> Na ja, um die Funktion kommen sie sicher nicht drum herum, denn das Herzstück soll ja PvP sein, also müssen entsprechende Auffangnetze bieten für bestimmte Situationen...
> 
> Nur mal Hand aufs Herz, wer würde wohl freiwillig dann noch auf einem Server anfangen wenn da schon draußen dran steht, also Fraktion X geht nicht mehr, aber Y bekommt dauernd auf die Kauleiste und daher kannst du nur dort anfangen...
> 
> ...



Diese Probleme kommen bei jedem Fraktionsbasiertem MMO auf, wobei von WAR die besten Ansätze um ein entgegenwirken da sind. Außerdem vergisst man immer den Schwamm der Kunden die blind auf Ordnung hämmern, da sie sich nicht mit der Welt auskennen und das gute spielen wollen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Denke es wird mehr als ausgeglichen.


----------



## Stancer (27. August 2008)

hanktheknife schrieb:


> Das ist ja das Problem. WAR ist noch nicht einmal existent und schon wird es hochgejubelt und WOW nieder gemacht. Einfach mal Geduld üben und vielleicht gibt es dann Hohn und Spott auf die Fans von WAR, wenn es ein Flop wird. Wer ehrlich ist, muß zugeben, daß einige Sachen doch schon etwas "merkwürdig" sind und gezeigt wurde auch nicht all zuviel. Daß es am Anfang Bugs gibt, muß man tolerieren, aber wann kommen z.B. die Städte und die fehlenden Klassen nach? Es wurde gesagt, das Spiel sei fertig, es erfolgt nur noch der Feinschliff. So waren die Worte und ein paar Wochen später fehlen Klassen und Städte, wie das? Oder kommen die mit dem nächsten kostenpflichtigen AddOn. Entgegen der üblichen Meinung glaube ich nämlich, daß nach der langen Entwicklungszeit die Finanzen knapp sind und das Spiel mit "aller Macht" raus muss. Auch finde ich die PreOrder für die SE 3 Wochen vor Spielstart etwas witzig und über den fraglichen Zugang zur OpenBeta möchte ich garnicht reden. Auf jeden Fall werde mir ich das Ganze aus sicherer Entfernung anschauen. Ich gönne Mythik auch keine Pleite, auf keinen Fall. Aber wenn WOW plötzlich in der Dreck getreten wird, dann macht das neugierig.



Aber es ist ok WAR nieder zu machen bevor es draussen ist ? Na die Logik kannst mir gerne mal erklären

Wer sagt eigentlich, dass die fehlenden Klassen/Städte per Addon nachgeliefert werden ? Das ist noch nix anderes als nen Hirngespinst eines WoW Fanboys um WAR schlecht zu machen. Mythic hat gesagt, dass die fehlenden Klassen baldmöglichst nachgeliefert werden sobald diese spielbar sind.


----------



## Churchak (27. August 2008)

hanktheknife schrieb:


> Wer ehrlich ist, muß zugeben, daß einige Sachen doch schon etwas "merkwürdig" sind und gezeigt wurde auch nicht all zuviel.



naja ich persönlich will auch ned vorab zuviel vom spiel sehn,da ich es alleine/mit freunden erleben möchte und mich gern von ner mir unbekannten (und noch in keiner beta-show/livestreamshow 100 mal gezeigen) welt einfangen lassen mag.
wenn ich ehrlich bin kommen mir die WoW beta-shows zu den ohren raus da man das gefühl hat das einem da wirklich jeder spielefurz gezeigt wird ob intressant oder weniger,ka find die menge an infos mit denen man da imo überschwemmt wird grusslig und ja ich bin mir bewusst das es jeder selber entscheiden muss/kann oder es anschaut oder ob er es läst,nur läst es sich ned wirklich vermeiden mal nix über wow lesen zu müssen.


----------



## Fusie (27. August 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Wer sagt eigentlich, dass die fehlenden Klassen/Städte per Addon nachgeliefert werden ? Das ist noch nix anderes als nen Hirngespinst eines WoW Fanboys um WAR schlecht zu machen. Mythic hat gesagt, dass die fehlenden Klassen baldmöglichst nachgeliefert werden sobald diese spielbar sind.



Hast du dazu einen Link? In einem Interview wurde eigentlich nur gesagt, dass sie sich nicht sicher sind ob sie es überhaupt nachliefern, bzw. es wohl "sicher" ist das die Klassen/Städte nicht in einem Addon kommt das bezahlt werden muss.

Also bezahlen nein, nachliefern nicht sicher...


----------



## Salute (27. August 2008)

Fusie schrieb:


> Hast du dazu einen Link? In einem Interview wurde eigentlich nur gesagt, dass sie sich nicht sicher sind ob sie es überhaupt nachliefern, bzw. es wohl "sicher" ist das die Klassen/Städte nicht in einem Addon kommt das bezahlt werden muss.
> 
> Also bezahlen nein, nachliefern nicht sicher...




Auch zwingt dich keiner das Spiel zu kaufen, es gab eine offizielle Stellungnahme zu den fehlenden Städten/Karrieren. Würde es dich tatsächlich interessieren, hättest du deine Frage nicht stellen brauchen.^^

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=50085 da steht auch etwas darüber drin^^


----------



## hanktheknife (28. August 2008)

> Das einzige wirkliche Fragezeichen steht hinter dem Next-generation-mmorpg was sie offenbar in der Mache haben


Bei der gründlichen Arbeit von BLIZZARD würde ich das Spiel aber nicht vor 2012 erwarten, das sieht man schon an Starcraft 2, wie lange das noch dauert, selbst nach der ersten Vorstellung des Games, oder siehe auch Diablo 3. Aber für gute Qualität wartet man gerne und Blizz hat es nicht nötig, ein Spiel vorzeitig auf den Markt zu schmeißen wie andere.


----------



## Terratec (28. August 2008)

Bei MMPORGS hat Blizzard aber ganz besonders früh auf den Markt geworfen. Darin waren sie sogar noch besser als Age of Conan, als WoW released wurde, war Endcontent noch nicht mal geplant. Und stimmt, Blizz hat es nicht nötig Spiele vorzeitig auf den Markt zu schmeißen, denn wie man an WoW sieht/gesehen hat räkeln sie sich so richtig auf ihrem Thron und lassen die Community ein ums andere mal schlucken. Aber du kannst ja weiterhin qualitativ hochwertige, und von der Community so beliebte Daylies machen, während ich dann WAR spiele. 
Und es kursieren zudem jede Menge informationen über WAR, vor allem da die NDA gefallen ist. Wenn man sich für das Spiel natürlich nicht wirklich interressiert findet man natürlich auch nicht so viele Infos dazu, wer jedoch etwas wissen will, und mal ein bisschen googlet und sich auf anderen Sites umschaut, findet schon alleine genug Videomaterial um das Spiel zu kennen.


----------



## hanktheknife (28. August 2008)

> Wer sagt eigentlich, dass die fehlenden Klassen/Städte per Addon nachgeliefert werden ?


Es ist als Frage formuliert, aber warum sollte es nicht so sein, was spricht dagegen. Es werden im Leben viele Dinge ausgeschlossen, die dann doch eintreffen und alles ist entsetzt, wie konnte das sein. Hast du gedacht, die Entwicklung eines so großen Projektes wie WAR gibt es zum Nulltarif. Ist EA oder Mythik ein Goldesel? Wer ein Onlinespiel hat, kauft seltener noch andere Spiele, hat alles mit Geld zu tun. Keinen garantierten Zugang zur OpenBeta zu bekommen ist auch unlogisch. Also warum nicht die Städte für Geld nachliefern. Aber fragen wir anders, was sollen die nächsten AddOns in WAR bringen?


----------



## Salute (28. August 2008)

hanktheknife schrieb:


> Also warum nicht die Städte für Geld nachliefern. Aber fragen wir anders, was sollen die nächsten AddOns in WAR bringen?




Weil es nicht WoW ist, wo jede kleine Nebensächlichkeit wie eine neue Frisur als die Neuigkeit schlecht hin verkauft wird.^^

Aber auch hier: we will see  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und keine Sorge, wirst schon Früh genug chinesisch lernen müssen.^^ Dafür wird aber sicherlich nicht WAR die Schuld tragen, sondern Blizz ganz alleine.


----------



## Terratec (28. August 2008)

Anfangs schreibt er noch das Spiel wird viel zusehr gehypt, obwohl es noch nicht mal released ist und kurz darauf fragt er was das AddOn bringen soll. Zumindest haben die Entwickler gesagt sie möchten nicht, dass durch ihre Addons die ursprüngliche Spielwelt zu Geisterwelt wird.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (28. August 2008)

hanktheknife schrieb:


> Also warum nicht die Städte für Geld nachliefern?



Deswegen:

_The two capital cities are just the first two capital cities. *Other cities will absolutely be done and put into the game* post-launch once we see how all things shake out when we launch. 
(...)
*Regarding this content going in as paid expansion packs, not likely.* We want to give out plenty of free/subscription content, just like in DAoC, if you're a subscriber, you get the content as part of your monthly fee as these things are part of the plan

_-Zitat Marc Jacobs im Warhammeralliance - Forum_
_


----------



## Fusie (28. August 2008)

Salute schrieb:


> Auch zwingt dich keiner das Spiel zu kaufen, es gab eine offizielle Stellungnahme zu den fehlenden Städten/Karrieren. Würde es dich tatsächlich interessieren, hättest du deine Frage nicht stellen brauchen.^^
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=50085 da steht auch etwas darüber drin^^



Vielleicht solltest du den Text selbst nochmal lesen und dann vielleicht nochmal darüber nachdenken wo meine Frage da geklärt ist...

Denn auch da steht nicht drin das die gestrichenen Klassen nachgeliefert werden, im Gegenteil, es wird nur gesagt, das selbst bei einer weiteren Verzögerung die Klassen nicht drin gewesen wären, nichts mit wir bringen die Klassen später...

Zu den Städten, ob diese nun wirklich den Weg ins Spiel finden ist auch nicht sicher, es wird zwar davon geschrieben das sie gemacht werden, aber im gleichen Absatz auch das sie erstmal schauen wollen wie es sich entwickelt...


----------



## sevendays5 (28. August 2008)

naja terratec, blizz hat für wow sehr wohl alles geplant, bis hin zu dem punkt, an dem sie ein addon/contentpatch für diablo3 oder sc2 auslassen werden. blizz hatt nicht damit gerechnet, das ihr kleiner kalb so erfolgreich zur cashcow heranwachsen wird. und, ich denke mal, jede firma, die mmo auf nen markt wirft, hat auch für die kommenden jahre vorrausgeplant.


ach, und blizzard hat keine angst, wozu, ich glaub eher, sie sind froh, das sie mal "ordentliche" konkurrenz bekommen, vielleicht lassen sie sich ja wieder "inspirieren"^^


----------



## Müllermilch (28. August 2008)

hab nein gedrückt.
WOW!68% haben nein gedrückt!

man man man was für ne scheiss umfrage -.-


----------



## Salute (28. August 2008)

Fusie schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du den Text selbst nochmal lesen und dann vielleicht nochmal darüber nachdenken wo meine Frage da geklärt ist...




Vielleicht liest du mal den kompletten Threat durch, ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass deine Frage dort beantwortet wird.  
Wenn nicht, schlage ich vor du "googelst" mal ganz einfach und erwarstest nicht, dass mans dir abnimmt.^^


MfG


----------



## Fusie (28. August 2008)

Wie wäre es damit - du gibst einfach zu das der Flame nach hinten los gegangen ist, und gut ist es...

So langsam wird es wirklich merkwürdig, bisher sind da nur Aussagen zu finden die darauf hin deuten das weder die Klassen noch die Städte zu einem bestimmten Termin auch geliefert werden, und dann soll ich da noch nach weiter suchen?

Ja ne is klar, die Behauptung das Mythic alles nachliefert ist nicht von mir, daher bleibt auch die Frage, wo ist der Link zu dieser Aussage?

Wenn eine offizielle Aussage existiert mit entsprechenden Angaben, so dürfte es doch kein Problem sein diese hier zu linken, wenn nicht, einfach mal den Ball flach halten und akzeptieren das nicht hinter jeder kritischen Äusserung gleich eine Verschwörung zu Vernichtung von W.A.R steckt und man deswegen gleich einen Glaubenskrieg vom Zaun brechen muss... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salute (28. August 2008)

Fusie schrieb:


> Wie wäre es damit - du gibst einfach zu das der Flame nach hinten los gegangen ist, und gut ist es...
> 
> So langsam wird es wirklich merkwürdig, bisher sind da nur Aussagen zu finden die darauf hin deuten das weder die Klassen noch die Städte zu einem bestimmten Termin auch geliefert werden, und dann soll ich da noch nach weiter suchen?
> 
> ...




Der einzige, der hier schlecht flamet bist wohl du. Wie schon geschrieben, w*enns dich interresiert findest du es selbst heraus*, ich für mein Teil habe keine Lust für irgend eine kleine Flameboy Papnase zu googeln, soweit kommts noch^^


----------



## starfither (28. August 2008)

ich denke das wow dieses jahr schon recht viele abgänger hatten da die server tag zu tag immer leerer wird und man kaum neue leute tifft.....


dazu kommt nocht das harte jahr 2008 mit aoc wo viele spieler abgegangen sind aber nur 30% wieder wow spielen (gabs auf buffed news) ich denke viele haben mit aoc aufgehört aber nicht wieder mit wow angefangen..... naja das hat blizz verdaut bis 18 sep ab dan werden wir alle wow spieler merken das die server wohl noch leerer werden zu 30-40% auf meinen server warten nur noch auf warhammer.....

klar versucht blizz bis 18 sep honig um den mund zu schmieren damit die kunden die erste welle der begeisterung durchstehen.... blizz hat einen kleinen fehler gemacht... und zwar das das neue add on einfach viel zu lange brauchen, ich weiß "was blizz macht wird gut und bugfrei" aber wieso nicht früher anfangen zu programmieren und vor warhammer rausbringen??? 
den dan sind leute mit leveln beschäftigt da juckt es denen nicht wie toll warhammer ist..... aber naja ich teste gerade das wotlk und muss sagen das es echt spass macht die neue quests haben viel abwechslung drin neue instanzen sind GROSSARTIG gelungen und einfach die ganze gebiete....

aber trotzdem werde auch ich am 18 sep vor dem bildschirm sitzen und warhammer testen und vielleicht begeistert es mich auch wie wow vor 4 oder 1 jahr??? ich bin mal gespannt


----------



## Spectrales (28. August 2008)

Nein.


----------



## Sorzzara (28. August 2008)

Fusie schrieb:


> Ja ne is klar, die Behauptung das Mythic alles nachliefert ist nicht von mir, daher bleibt auch die Frage, wo ist der Link zu dieser Aussage?
> 
> Wenn eine offizielle Aussage existiert mit entsprechenden Angaben, so dürfte es doch kein Problem sein diese hier zu linken ...



...ist es ja auch nicht. Weil du uns so viele nette Kommentare hier in den Thread schreibst, hab ich dir mal dieses hier rausgesucht.

Thema kommen die Städte oder nicht:
http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...p;postcount=921
Siehe Punkt 3.

Thema werden sie was kosten:
http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...;postcount=1603
Siehe Punkt 2.

Mbj steht für Marc Jakobs. Eine noch offiziellere Aussage gibt es nicht.


----------



## fripon (28. August 2008)

Ich denke angst ist übertrieben.

Denke aber schon das Blizzard alles dafür nötige dafür tun wird um die Kunden zu halten.

Ich denke Blizzard hat "respekt" vor War aber ganz sicherlich keine Angst.


----------



## Hojo (28. August 2008)

Terratec schrieb:


> Aber du kannst ja weiterhin qualitativ hochwertige, und von der Community so beliebte Daylies machen, während ich dann WAR spiele.



Irre...
Du kannst dann natürlich auch Tag ein und Tag aus die selben Burgen erklimmen..die selben Mauern zerstören ..die selben Bosse erschlagen...hin und her...immer und immer wieder....weil das wird ja so sehr gelobt von der Community.

Ja..der Satz war jetzt genau so hirnig wie das Zitat.


----------



## Synic (28. August 2008)

1. Der letzte große vor bc Patch war auch recht große (Überarbeitetes PvP-Ehrensystem, Neue Talente, Neues Suche nach Gruppe-Benutzerinterface, Arena und noch ganze haufen mehr )
2. Bei über 10 Millionen wäre's immer noch genug das Blizzard net pleite geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3. Das War eher die PvP( RvR ) gezielt wird  / WoW der eher auf Raid's auf baut

Und das mit der GC ist für mich relativ zu sehen denn jeder entscheidet was ihm gefält und nicht nach preisen und auszeichnungen.


----------



## Fusie (28. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> ...ist es ja auch nicht. Weil du uns so viele nette Kommentare hier in den Thread schreibst, hab ich dir mal dieses hier rausgesucht.
> ...
> Mbj steht für Marc Jakobs. Eine noch offiziellere Aussage gibt es nicht.



Und auch dort, wieder nur das was ich ja die ganze Zeit über schreibe - es ist _nicht_ sicher das die Klassen _oder_ Städte auch nachgeliefert werden.

Klassen sind offen und bei den Städten wollen sie auch erstmal abwarten wie es sich entwickelt, aber trotzdem wird man hier alle Nase lang schräg von der Seite angemacht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nur so am Rande, mir wäre es auch Recht wenn W.A.R auch nach dem ersten Quartal noch gut weiter läuft und die Fraktionen sich die Waage halten und das RvR auch PvP bleibt und nicht zum reinen PvE mit der Zeit wird, denn Konkurenz belebt nun mal das Geschäft und davon profitieren alle Spieler egal wo sie spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lintflas (28. August 2008)

Also ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen daß Blizzard ein wenig kalte Füße bekommt, wenn auch auf hohem Niveau. Aber was auch immer die Beweggründe für die verfrühte Veröffentlichung der meisten neuen Inhalte sind, es hat ganz gewiß etwas mit den Erscheinungsterminen von WAR und dem kommenden Addon für LOTRO zu tun. Das Timing ist einfach zu passend. Außerdem erscheinen auch Aion und Spellborn in absehbarer Zeit. Der MMO-Markt wurde zwar von Blizzard geöffnet, aber das heißt noch lange nicht daß die Spieler WoW auf ewig treu bleiben. 

Meine Prognose: Spätestens ein Jahr nach WotLK wird WoW langsam aber stetig in den Keller gehen. Es wird zwar dauerhaft ein gewisser Stamm an Spielern bleiben, aber es wird definitiv weniger Abonnenten geben. Irgendwann ist einfach die Luft raus.


----------



## Sorzzara (28. August 2008)

Fusie schrieb:


> Und auch dort, wieder nur das was ich ja die ganze Zeit über schreibe - *es ist _nicht_ sicher das die Klassen _oder_ Städte auch nachgeliefert werden.*




Zitat aus dem oberen der beiden Links:
*Other cities will absolutely be done and put into the game post-launch*
Ich übersetze das mal für dich: "Die anderen Städte werden mit Sicherheit fertiggestellt, und nach dem Release ins Spiel integriert."

Wo genau liest du hier etwas von nicht sicher heraus?


----------



## Malogar (28. August 2008)

Lintflas schrieb:


> Also ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen daß Blizzard ein wenig kalte Füße bekommt, wenn auch auf hohem Niveau.
> Der MMO-Markt wurde zwar von Blizzard geöffnet, aber das heißt noch lange nicht daß die Spieler WoW auf ewig treu bleiben.
> 
> Meine Prognose: Spätestens ein Jahr nach WotLK wird WoW langsam aber stetig in den Keller gehen. Es wird zwar dauerhaft ein gewisser Stamm an Spielern bleiben, aber es wird definitiv weniger Abonnenten geben. Irgendwann ist einfach die Luft raus.



ich persönliche glaube nicht, dass Blizzard kalte Füße bekommt. Auch bezweifle ich dass bei WoW in einem Jahr die Luft raus sein wird. Ich hab eine Statistik im Internet gefunden, die sehr gut die momentanen Marktanteile bei MMO's darstellt und auch ganz klar die Vormachtstellung von Wow aufzeigt.
http://www.mmogchart.com/Chart6.html

Der große Rote Klecks recht oben im Bild ist Wow. Da kann man erkennen, dass Blizzard momentan ca. 50% aller MMO- Spieler bei sich als Abonnenten hat. Warum sollte man in so einer Position kalte Füße bekommen? Klar, War hat viele Fans und es wird mit Begeisterung (auch von mir!) erwartet. Aber der Herr der Ringe Online und Tabula Rasa ebenso wie AoC wurden auch begeister erwartet. Und jetzt teilen sie sich diese kleine Ecke rechts oben in der Statistik.
Dann betrate mal Lineage, das ist der gro0e weiße Fleck in der Mitte, die haben jetzt noch 10% Marktanteil. Und das 9 Jahre nach Release! 

Daher bezweifle ich, dass die Vormachtstellung von Wow so schnell geknackt wird und dass Blizzard Angst vor War hat, bezweifle ich auch.



Zum Schluss muss ich noch sagen, dass ich dich nicht persönlich Angreifen wollte und dass ich deine Meinung natürlich respektiere!

P.S.: War is coming...


----------



## Emokeksii (28. August 2008)

Ich muss das jetzt einfach sagen.

Ja blizzard hat angst...die haben sogar schiss...und zwar dünn schiss....darum bereiten sie ein Konter auf warhammer vor und bauen ihr addon um es wird dann Wrath of the shit king heißen....

Ja ich weiß er war flach...^^


----------



## ginky_8 (28. August 2008)

zu 1. wow und Bc wurden ausgezeichnet da wollten sie net alle 3 Jahren das selbe spiel ausszeichnen

zu 2. Es klang ja nach tollen spiel ahb mich auch 3 mal beworben mit unterschiedlichen DxDiag und so, hab ein Bekommen und bin von War echt entäsucht wurden, aber bildet euch bald eure gleiche meinung

zu 3. das ist das selbe vor Bc gewesen das Groß artige neue ist nur der neue Beruf uhh wie soll blizzard das sonst machen? sollen sie von 1-450 nur in Nordend lernen und was mit den Twinks die man hochspielt, bei BC war es so das der Juwe nur in Exodar/Silbermond und Scherbenwelt gab also kein Ort wo man unter Bc hinkamm somit Frieseur,Talente Arena gabs alle schon mit alten Patch (ok auser Frieseuere dafür neues Ehrensystem)


----------



## Yiraja (28. August 2008)

is doch langsam ma ok sagen wa einfach blizz hat angst das die ganzen leute von war zu wow wechseln un die server gesprengt werden un gut is xD


----------



## Churchak (28. August 2008)

Malogar schrieb:


> ich persönliche glaube nicht, dass Blizzard kalte Füße bekommt. Auch bezweifle ich dass bei WoW in einem Jahr die Luft raus sein wird.



naja wenn ich mich so in meinem WoW bekanntenkreis umhöre/schaue ist da bei vielen jetzt schon arg die luft raus! sprich sie langweilen sich masslos im spiel oder spielen was anderes imo.


----------



## zificult (28. August 2008)

ich verspreche dir das Blizzard nicht einmal Respekt vor WAR hat.
Dieses Spiel wird genauso ein Flop wie AoC. Es häöt sich max. 2-3 Moante und die paar Kiddies die wegen WAR mit WoW aufgehört haben, werden dann trotzdem zurück kommen (Schade eig)

FAkt is also, das Blizzard noch nie Angst vor billigen Kopien hatte und es diesmal auch unter Garantie nicht haben wird.


----------



## BuzzerBeater (28. August 2008)

Melian schrieb:


> Wow ist der ungekrönte Meister des PVE und des Raidens.





Ähm, nein, sicherlich nicht.

Schonmal Everquest 2 im High End Content gespielt?

Glaube nicht, also wirst du das sicherlich nicht sagen können ...

Es gibt mehr als 2 oder Spiele auf der Welt.


@Topic: Ich weiß nicht was ihr für einen Aufstand macht. Es ist alles wie immer. Vor BC wars genau so Oo


----------



## Satanix (28. August 2008)

wow ist nach einiger zeit einfach ausgelutscht, weil man alle Instanzen gesehn und nichts besseres bekommt. was macht man ? Arena bis zum erbrechen, nur was soll man mit den points wen man schon alles an hat? PvP spielen mit wartezeiten von 15 bis 45 min. Derweil in der nase bohren. 

Raids mitgehn und sich rumärgern oder einfach farmen um Gold zu verkaufen. Eigentlich liegt da der hauptsinn drin, mit den Goldchars Geld zu verdienen.

Sollte War die Marketingstrategie gut umsetzen schlägt das ein wie eine Bombe. Was ich leider bezweifle. Da GOA absolut unfähig dazu ist, was auch schon vonDAoc bekannt sein dürfte. ich lass mich gerne überaschen.

Abwandern werden einige, wobei diese sicher Älter sind. Da der PC doch einige ansprüche stellt und nicht jeder 12 jährige hat einen HE pc hat. Ausser papas- pc wird mißbraucht.

vorteil von war ist, die situationen im spielgeschehen sind jeden tag neu und unberechenbar für jeden. so ergibt sich von alleine das prinzip der bindung. wen man dort noch nach einem jahr knackige instanzen einbaut hat man großes potenzial.


----------



## Dilan (28. August 2008)

1. Gold verkaufen. Solche typen wie Du sind mit daran Schuld das WoW den Bach runter geht. Gld Verkäufer die die Wirtschaft Kaputt machen, LvLing User usw usw.


2. GOA hat mit DAoC nen guten Job gemacht, imit den Möglichkeiten die man ihnen damals liess. DAoC war absolut klasse was nicht allein schon dadurch gezeigt wird das es nach 10 Jahren immernoch eines der Beliebtesten MMO überhaupt ist.

3. Braucht WAR nichtmal im Ansatz nen HE PC. WAR liegt im Perform Hunger Welten unter AoC.

4. ISt WAR kein PvE Spiel. Das ist bekannt und gewollt, WAR braucht keine "Grossen instanzen" um "Potenzial" zu haben.


Also bitte, meinung in allen Ehren, aber wenn man keine Ahnung hat.....

So nun erwarte ich die Obligatorischen * ichhab schon 100 70er und 30 Gladi chars und deshalb hab ich eh Recht* Flames


----------



## Lari (28. August 2008)

Churchak schrieb:


> naja wenn ich mich so in meinem WoW bekanntenkreis umhöre/schaue ist da bei vielen jetzt schon arg die luft raus! sprich sie langweilen sich masslos im spiel oder spielen was anderes imo.






zificult schrieb:


> ich verspreche dir das Blizzard nicht einmal Respekt vor WAR hat.
> FAkt is also, das Blizzard noch nie Angst vor billigen Kopien hatte und es diesmal auch unter Garantie nicht haben wird.


Interessant, wie die Meinungen auseinander gehen.
Sollte Warhammer weltweit nach ein paar Monaten um die zwei Millionen Subs haben, was durchaus realistisch ist, dann darf man sich nicht mehr anhören, dass WAR floppte, sondern wieviel Subs doch WoW mehr hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hört doch endlich auf, nichtmehr lange, dann wissen wir mehr, dann kommt die breite Masse in den Genuss von Warhammer.
Und ich sage weiterhin: WAR wird überraschend viele Spieleboxen absetzen. Mehr als AoC.
Wieviele letztendlich dann aus dem Freimonat ein Abo machen wird zeigen, ob WAR floppt, oder toppt.


----------



## Dilan (28. August 2008)

Amen Bruder


----------



## Beroshima (28. August 2008)

[/Ironie]Yeah hoffentlich wird WAR voll scheisse. blablubb mäeh und muh.[/backzumthema]

Ich hoff das WAR denn erfolg hat was sich die Spieler wünschen.  Da es für mich als WoW spieler auch vorteile hat wenn WAR erfolgreich ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich brauch mich nicht mehr in wow mit irgendwelchen Kiddies rumärgern wo täglich im Handelschannel tausend mal "WAR is Coming" posten. 

Anschauen werd ich mir WAR mal bei nen Kollegen aber kaufen glaub ich weniger ausser es überzeugt mich doch noch aber was ich bis jetzt gesehen hab  wohl eher nicht. 

Account zahlen am anfang hin oder her  das wichtige am einen Spiel is wielang es einen in denn Bann zieht und da hab ich bis jetzt noch kein besseres Game als WoW gehabt/gefunden.  Siehe  Age of Conan  die hatten mit sicherheit en gigantischen Anstürm und nu rennen viele wo dahin gewechselt haben wieder in WoW rum  und sagen über AoC  was für en scheiss game es ist.

Und auf so auszeichnung  Best Mmo dings gedönst  naja kann man scheissen EA-Electronic Arts   Spiele kriegen au immer preise trotzdem sind se zum Teil nur schrott. Siehe Command & Conquer  die Westwood teile sind alle goil gewesen dann hat EA ihre Finger drin  ging es nur noch bergab. Find die preise bzw auszeichnungen sagen null über ein spiel aus.


Und ehrlich gesagt find ich es auch toll wenn WAR erfolg hat vielleicht lassen sich dann die Schneesturm leute in Zukunft en bisschen mehr einfallen. Von denn her gesehen kann ich nur eins sagen


DAUMEN DRÜCK DAS WARHAMMER  EN HAMMER WIRD


----------



## Tyranei (28. August 2008)

Warum sollte Blizzard Angst haben Selbst wenn War Blizz ablöst (was ich nicht wirklich glaube) hat es sich seit 3 Jahren am Markt erfolgreich auf der Nr1 der Online Rollenspiele Gehalten. Ich hoffe das War ein guter Konkurrent von WoW wird uns wünsche alle War Spieler eine halbwegs Bug- und Lagfreie anfangzeit da auch ein War von Blizz lernen kann und hoffentlich so derbe anfangszeiten vermieden werden


----------



## Shintuargar (28. August 2008)

Churchak schrieb:


> naja wenn ich mich so in meinem WoW bekanntenkreis umhöre/schaue ist da bei vielen jetzt schon arg die luft raus! sprich sie langweilen sich masslos im spiel oder spielen was anderes imo.



Natürlich. Jemand der nicht raidet, keine Lust auf twinken, PvP oder dergleichen hat, der langweilt sich. Was anderes spielen ist meiner Meinung nach das einzig sinnvolle. Es macht für mich keinen Sinn knapp 13 Euro für etwas zu bezahlen, was mir absolut keinen Spaß mehr macht. Es ist ja nicht so, dass nach dem kündigen des Accounts die Charakter weg sind. Einfrieren und mit WotLK wieder schauen, wenn man sich von den neuen Inhalten angesprochen fühlt.

Ich spiele seit Release WoW, habe aber absolut kein Problem mit den Account zu kündigen, sobald ich merke dass mir etwas anderes mehr Spaß macht und ich nur noch widerwillig in WoW einlogge.

Um es mal etwas provokant zu sagen: Ein anderes Spiel muss mir erstmal solange Spaß machen wie WoW es noch tut. Bei Warhammer bin ich guter Dinge, dass es das schaffen kann. Ob es das dann langfristig tatsächlich tut, wird man sehen.


----------



## Imon (28. August 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Fazit: Blizzard hat KEINE "Gegenmaßnahme" mit diesem Patch im Sinn.



Das sehe ich auch so. Der ach so tolle Patch wird zwar bejubelt bis zum geht nicht mehr, aber was für Spielinhalte bietet er denn? Ich konnte noch keine entdecken, ausser vielleicht den Schriftgelehrten, aber deswegen reaktiviere ich meinen Account vor WotLK bestimmt nicht.


----------



## Mayroi (28. August 2008)

Solche Threads gabs doch damals zu AOC auch... UH BLIZZARD HAT ANGST...

ich hab auch Angst vor meiner 4 Jährigen Cousine das sie mir net meinen Freund weg schnappt...

-Kiddies wirds in beiden Spielen genug geben.
-Beide Spiele haben ihre Vor und Nachteile

ich für mich persönlich find WAR bescheiden... klar PVP hin oder her toll... aber is irgendwie nun ja... langweilt mich was ich gespielt habe in der Beta.

Teilweise das geflame nervt wirklich uns is so öde in WoW. Ja wie weit habt ihr geraidet? : JA Wir kamen nur bis zu den ersten 2 Bossen in Hyjal... ÄHM JO...
Wisst ihr was für ne Jahreszeit draussen ist? RISCHTISCH Sommer, gut auch wenn net jeden Tag 40 Grad sind ist trotzdem gutes Wetter, warum geht man nicht mal raus wenn euch so langweilig ist? Weil dies och mir is so öde hört man des  öfteren im Handelschat von WoW...

Und wirklich wenn man sich die Neuerungen anschaut, soviele tolle neue Sachen sind auch nicht drin, 
wenn man bedenkt was mit WOTLK noch rein kommt. Das nen kleines Extra zwecks Lvln etc pp.


Ja Blizzard ist schö böse und sie wollen sich bestimmt von ihren tollen Häusern stürzen wenn War nen Erfolg wird...


----------



## hanktheknife (28. August 2008)

> Du kannst dann natürlich auch Tag ein und Tag aus die selben Burgen erklimmen..die selben Mauern zerstören ..die selben Bosse erschlagen...hin und her...immer und immer wieder....weil das wird ja so sehr gelobt von der Community.


Es ist alles noch neu und wird begeistern, genau wie das erste mal Alteractal. Nur daß bei ständiger Wiederholung dann auch die Lust vergeht, das will kein WAR-Fan kapieren. Aber ja, warten wir ein Jahr ab und ich verspreche den Realisten unter euch viel Spaß im Forum. Es gibt dann Kommentare wie: "WAR ist öde" oder "das Spiel ist Kacke" geben. Wenn dann noch die Nahkämpfer nachgeliefert werden sollten, kommen auch die Balance-Probleme wie in WOW oder sterben diese Klassen etwa? Was ich sagen möchte: Ihr sollt euch einfach nur auf euer WAR freuen und uns nicht mit Anti-WOW Kommentaren nerven, mehr wollen wir garnicht.


----------



## Nerimos (28. August 2008)

hanktheknife schrieb:


> ...Wenn dann noch die Nahkämpfer nachgeliefert werden sollten, kommen auch die Balance-Probleme wie in WOW oder sterben diese Klassen etwa?




Das ja mal blödsinn. Es kommen dann halt auf jeder Seite ein Tank und ein Melee-DD dazu. Beide Archetypen gibts schon. Und selbst wenn eine der neu eingefügten Klassen nicht in das balancing passt. Patch ftw

Wie ist das eigentlich bei wow im forum? Postest du da auch: Gebt uns bloß net den todesritter, dann haben wir weniger balance-Probleme?


----------



## Ekkiman (28. August 2008)

LariNoar schrieb:


> Also ein Konkurrent zu WoW ist erst dann ernst zu nehmen, wenn es direkt mit dem Content eines 3 Jahre alten Spieles mithalten kann?
> WoW ist alt, es gibt nichts wirklich neues. Und gerade ein neues Spiel, neuer Inhalt, anderes Konzept ist ein Konkurrent.
> Ich tippe auf 1,5 Millionen Accounts im ersten Monat. Wieviele davon dann wirklich weiterspielen wird sich zeigen.
> Und zum Vergleich: WoW hatte im ersten Monat nicht so viele. Und sollte es den Leuten gefallen, wovon ich eigentlich ausgehe, dann ist die Tendenz eher steigend. Ist WAR dann erfolgreicher im ersten Monat, als WoW es war? Ja.
> ...





LariNoar schrieb:


> Interessant, wie die Meinungen auseinander gehen.
> Sollte Warhammer weltweit nach ein paar Monaten um die zwei Millionen Subs haben, was durchaus realistisch ist, dann darf man sich nicht mehr anhören, dass WAR floppte, sondern wieviel Subs doch WoW mehr hat
> 
> 
> ...




Meister setz doch endlich mal deine Fanboy-Brille ab. Das ist ja unerträglich. Wie kann man hingehen und so über ein Spiel reden, dass noch gar nicht releast wurde.-.-
Hat dir deine Mama verboten WoW zu spielen, oder warum hast du da so einen Hass drauf?


----------



## picollo0071 (28. August 2008)

Ekkiman schrieb:


> Meister setz doch endlich mal deine Fanboy-Brille ab. Das ist ja unerträglich. Wie kann man hingehen und so über ein Spiel reden, dass noch gar nicht releast wurde.-.-
> Hat dir deine Mama verboten WoW zu spielen, oder warum hast du da so einen Hass drauf?


Aber von der sogenannten "Beta" hast du schon gehört oder?
Und warum darf man keine vorfreude haben? 

Mfg Gabriel


P.S.: Ich hasse grantike leute -.-'


----------



## Churchak (28. August 2008)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Um es mal etwas provokant zu sagen: Ein anderes Spiel muss mir erstmal solange Spaß machen wie WoW es noch tut. Bei Warhammer bin ich guter Dinge, dass es das schaffen kann. Ob es das dann langfristig tatsächlich tut, wird man sehen.



nun ja Daoc hat da imo bei mir zb 2 jahre länger gebraucht  um dieses "ausgelutsch" gefühl zu erzeugen welches ich imo bei WoW hab. Kumpes spieln daoc immer noch (seit nun mehr 6 jahren+) und bei denen war WoW nen gutes jahr auf der platte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





hanktheknife schrieb:


> Es ist alles noch neu und wird begeistern, genau wie das erste mal Alteractal. Nur daß bei ständiger Wiederholung dann auch die Lust vergeht, das will kein WAR-Fan kapieren.



was leute wie du ned ralln ist das man nen WoW PvP nicht mit nem WAR RvR vergleichen kann, da scheiterts doch schon alleine in sachen spieledynamik mächtig bei WoW,bzw in sachen ziel des RvR/PvP!

In WoW machen doch imo gefühlte 80% der Leute  PvP nur als mittel zum Zweck ,weil man da halt mächtiges Lila bekommt ,womit man dann mit Twink nummer 4+ ab und an mal ne chance hat in ne ini mitgenommen zuwerden.Um an vergleichbares zeug zu kommen müsst man inis durchlaufen die zum heutigen zeitpunkt keiner mehr betritt weil sie halt ausgeluscht und öde geworden sind.
Zja und da man eigendlich ja nur in inis will und eigendlich mit PvP nix am hut hat verkommen die BGs halt auch eher zu Farmcontent wo man nur möglichst schnell durch will und wenn man keinen von der gegenfraktion zu gesicht bekommt um so besser ,bekommt man wenigstens keinen Egodämpfer wenns mal aufs Maul gibt. 

Ich kann mich nur wiederhohlen hätten Leute wie du mal DaoC RvR betrieben dann wüssten sie wie spannend und dynamisch RvR/PvP ablaufen kann,wenn man halt nicht weiss wieviele gegner (und ob überhaupt geger) zum Deffen der Burg erscheinen die man gerade angreift.Bzw was es für ne Motivation sein kann ne burg zu Deffen an der das Gildenbanner weht.
Klar auch das nutzt sich mit der zeit ab aber ich behaupte aus eigenem erleben einfach das der abnuzungseffekt bedeutend geringer ausfällt als wenn ich zum 10 mal den selben iniobermufti gelegt hab.


----------



## Sorzzara (28. August 2008)

hanktheknife schrieb:


> Es ist alles noch neu und wird begeistern, genau wie das erste mal Alteractal. Nur daß bei ständiger Wiederholung dann auch die Lust vergeht, das will kein WAR-Fan kapieren. Aber ja, warten wir ein Jahr ab und ich verspreche den Realisten unter euch viel Spaß im Forum. Es gibt dann Kommentare wie: "WAR ist öde" oder "das Spiel ist Kacke" geben. Wenn dann noch die Nahkämpfer nachgeliefert werden sollten, kommen auch die Balance-Probleme wie in WOW oder sterben diese Klassen etwa? Was ich sagen möchte: Ihr sollt euch einfach nur auf euer WAR freuen und uns nicht mit Anti-WOW Kommentaren nerven, mehr wollen wir garnicht.




Und es gibt einige die nicht verstehen, dass man ein Spiel auch um des Spielen willen spielen kann. Was offensichtlich ein paar Leute nicht kapieren...man braucht keinen "Dauerprogress" (Im Falle von WoW die Itemspirale) um ein Spiel motivierend zu halten. Mich hat AV ein Jahr nachdem es integriert wurde immer noch gefesselt...obwohl ich nach kürzester Zeit schon längst Ehrfürchtig war, und alle Items hatte die ich daraus wollte...es hat einfach Spass gemacht Schattenblitzwerfend als Schlachtfeldschreck umherzugurken.
eigentlich ist es traurig, dass man heute den Spielern mmer eine Belohnung vorhalten muss, damit sie sich ausreichend gestreichelt fühlen um weiterzuzocken...das hat für mich so was vom Esel mit der Karotte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Versteht einmal, dass WAR in dieser Hinsicht mit der Tradition der die MMOs in den letzten Jahren verfallen sind bricht, indem es das Spiel an sich, das Spielen an sich, und nicht die Belohnung in Form von Gold/Items an erste Stelle stellt. Wer erwartet für jeden Furz in WAR belohnt zu werden ständig einen Itemprogress zu sehen, der ist in diesem Spiel einfach falsch und wird damit definitiv auch nicht glücklich werden. Das Spiel SELBST, es zu spielen, gegen andere SPieler zu kämpfen, zu siegen und zu verlieren, dass immer was los ist, DAS ist die ultimative Belohnung des Spiels. Um WAR zu spielen, muss man reif genug sein, seine Motivation daraus zu ziehen.

Eigentlich ist es traurig, dass es Spiele gibt, bei denen das reine Spielen an sich offensichtlich so wenig Spass liefert, dass sie, um die Motivation zu erhalten, auf ein ständig präsentes Belohnungssystem zurückgreifen müssen.

Und wer glaubt das System funktioniert nicht, es gibt keine Motivation aus dem Spiel an sich...dann verratet mir mal, warum Multiplayer Shooter so beliebt sind? Denn diese benutzen seit Jahren dasselbe System, welches mit WAR nun Einzug in die nächste Generation der MMOs findet schon seit Jahren...und das sehr erfolgreich.


----------



## Stancer (28. August 2008)

Also Daoc konnte mich auch 4 Jahre und mehr begeistern. In WoW war bei mir bereits nach 4 Monaten die Luft raus. (1 Monat bis 60, 3 Monate End Content)

Dass es bei anderen aber genau umgekehrt ist kann ich genauso gut verstehen.

Ich finds übrigens immer wieder Lustig wie sich WoW Fanboys hier her wagen um son Müll abzulassen wie "WAR floppt" .Erstaunlicherweise wird dann als Begründung immer gesagt "weil AoC auch gefloppt ist". 

Was hat das eine bitte mit dem anderen zu tun ?


----------



## Crutan (28. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Und es gibt einige die nicht verstehen, dass man ein Spiel auch um des Spielen willen spielen kann. Was offensichtlich ein paar Leute nicht kapieren...man braucht keinen "Dauerprogress" (Im Falle von WoW die Itemspirale) um ein Spiel motivierend zu halten. Mich hat AV ein Jahr nachdem es integriert wurde immer noch gefesselt...obwohl ich nach kürzester Zeit schon längst Ehrfürchtig war, und alle Items hatte die ich daraus wollte...es hat einfach Spass gemacht Schattenblitzwerfend als Schlachtfeldschreck umherzugurken.
> eigentlich ist es traurig, dass man heute den Spielern mmer eine Belohnung vorhalten muss, damit sie sich ausreichend gestreichelt fühlen um weiterzuzocken...das hat für mich so was vom Esel mit der Karotte
> 
> 
> ...



/totally signed

Heutzutage wollen die meißten halt nichts mehr 'Umsonst' machen. Wobei Umsonst hier eher für eine materielle Belohnung steht. Ich hab was bekommen, was ich nicht sehen kann. Einen Sieg. Klingt seltsam? Ist aber so.



Stancer schrieb:


> Also Daoc konnte mich auch 4 Jahre und mehr begeistern. In WoW war bei mir bereits nach 4 Monaten die Luft raus. (1 Monat bis 60, 3 Monate End Content)
> 
> Dass es bei anderen aber genau umgekehrt ist kann ich genauso gut verstehen.
> 
> ...



Engstirnigkeit. AoC ist ein MMO und WAR auch. Wenn halt das eine nicht besteht, tut´s das andere auch nicht......


----------



## froost @ka ... (28. August 2008)

Oh mann wie man sich überhaupt auf so eine disskusion einlassen kann OMG!

Und dann noch Moderatoren die sich da mit noch unsinnigern Post beteiligen, super Forum.
Wow hat den größten, nein War hat den größten ich kann es echt nichtmehr hören.

Ich sag nur ich wünsche den Wow'ler ein super Add on mögen eure Wünsche erfüllt werden.

Und zu War erstmal an die wesentlichen dinge denken das spiel is noch nichmal released, die openbeta fängt erstmal an und dann wenn das spiel nen jahr oder länger released macht son schwanz vergleich sinn sonst endet es da wo andere in den letzten Monaten gescheitert sind. (krampfhaftes bug bekämpfen und so noch mehr bug zu produzieren)

Und noch was in einem unterforum von einer Wow- page über wow zuflamen, is genauso wie im Fanblock von Dortmund mit nem Schalketrikot aufzukreuzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. August 2008)

Wahre Worte Sorzzara, wahre Worte...
Es geht doch nicht immer darum "Lila" zu sein, ich finde zu sehen, wie eine Burg, eine Festung nach der anderen fällt, den Feind unter den mächtigen Angriffen zu zerquetschen und das irgendwann wieder alles von vorne beginnt ist doch schon genug! Man darf sich nicht blenden lassen, keine Schlacht ist wie die andere, weil man eben keine gescripteten Ereignisse hat sondern denkende, fühlende Menschen! Es ist doch immer wieder die Herausforderung zu erkennen "Was will der da vorne machen und vorallem bleibt er bei dem Plan" es kann niemals langweilig werden, weil es eben nicht wie der 480ste Versuch ist genau immer diesselben gescripteten ereignisse zu bewältigen um ein bisschen Lila zu werden!


----------



## Aldaric87 (28. August 2008)

hanktheknife schrieb:


> Es ist alles noch neu und wird begeistern, genau wie das erste mal Alteractal. Nur daß bei ständiger Wiederholung dann auch die Lust vergeht, das will kein WAR-Fan kapieren. Aber ja, warten wir ein Jahr ab und ich verspreche den Realisten unter euch viel Spaß im Forum. Es gibt dann Kommentare wie: "WAR ist öde" oder "das Spiel ist Kacke" geben. Wenn dann noch die Nahkämpfer nachgeliefert werden sollten, kommen auch die Balance-Probleme wie in WOW oder sterben diese Klassen etwa? Was ich sagen möchte: Ihr sollt euch einfach nur auf euer WAR freuen und uns nicht mit Anti-WOW Kommentaren nerven, mehr wollen wir garnicht.



Da kommt dein Denkfehler. Die Schlachten werden von Spielern ausgetragen, und sind deshalb nie gleich. Bosse haun in WoW? Immer das selbe, einmal gemeistert, kennt man die Taktik fertig. Komisch das euer Argument nicht zieht. In DAoC wird das obengenannte Konzept mit RvR (was ja angeblich nicht motivierend ist) seit 6 Jahren voll ausgelebt. So...wer hat denn jetzt das stärkere Argument?


----------



## heino27 (28. August 2008)

Dayanus schrieb:


> Hi,
> 1. WAR gewann auf der GC die Auszeichnung für das beste MMORPG und setzte sich gegen WoW WotLK durch, eine herbe niederlage für das doch so hoch dekorierte WoW.




mh das "beste MMORPG" obwohl es noch nicht erschienen ist?
seltsam


----------



## Aldaric87 (28. August 2008)

heino27 schrieb:


> mh das "beste MMORPG" obwohl es noch nicht erschienen ist?
> seltsam



Nicht seltsam. Die GC wählt das Spiel zum "besten MMORPG" was die größten Chancen hat ein Erfolg zu werden, dabei werden die Konzepte mit einbezogen. Andre Spiele haben auch schon gewonnen bevor sie released wurden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salute (28. August 2008)

hanktheknife schrieb:


> Was ich sagen möchte: Ihr sollt euch einfach nur auf euer WAR freuen und uns nicht mit Anti-WOW Kommentaren nerven, mehr wollen wir garnicht.




Wie schon erwähnt, WoW bietet halt mehr als genug "Angriffsfläche" und wer mit berechtigter Kritik über das Selbige nicht leben kann. ---> HAHA^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (28. August 2008)

heino27 schrieb:


> mh das "beste MMORPG" obwohl es noch nicht erschienen ist?
> seltsam



WoW hat damals auch vor Release bereits Preise eingeheimst und damals wusste noch niemand, dass es jemals so erfolgreich wird. Das stellt von euch aber komischerweise niemand in Frage....

Achja : WoW hatte nach 1 Woche 380.000 verkaufte Spiele in Europa. Der Boom begann erst später. Demnach war AoC zum Release sogar erfolgreicher als WoW

Ausserdem ist es leichter WoW zu kritisieren, denn das Spiel ist ja bereits draussen und alles ist bekannt.
Umgekehrt ist das aber kaum möglich. Nur wenige spielen in der Beta, auch wenn es viele behaupten. Doch die meisten, die hier Kritik an WAR üben haben noch nicht mal ne Ahnung von dem Spiel. Es wird einfach grundlos schlecht geredet ohne Erfahrungswerte. Das liegt einfach daran, dass sich die WoW SPieler bedroht fühlen, nicht mehr volle Server zu haben.

Eigentlich sollte der Topictitel nicht "Hat Blizz Angst?" lauten sondern viel mehr "Haben die WoW Spieler Angst?"

Diese Frage könnte man wohl deutlich mit JA beantworten, denn anders sind die Reaktionen von manchen WoW Spielern hier nicht zu erklären !!!


----------



## Nerimos (28. August 2008)

froost schrieb:


> Und noch was in einem unterforum von einer Wow- page über wow zuflamen, is genauso wie im Fanblock von Dortmund mit nem Schalketrikot aufzukreuzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Guck mal nach oben aufn Bildschirm das Logo. Da steht:
buffed.de
Das Portal für Online-Spiele

natürlich hat WOW immo den größten Anteil und das wird sicher auch so bleiben. Aber hier einen auf Harry Potter zu machen und aus wow "das spiel, dessen name nicht genannt werden darf" zu machen ist schon ziemlich vermessen.


----------



## Niko78 (28. August 2008)

Warum sollte Blizzard Angst vor Warhammer Online haben? Gibt doch keinen Grund dafür. Auch wenn Warhammer Spieler abziehen wird, ist sicher nicht die Menge und ich vergleiche es auch mit AoC, wobei WAR ja schon vorher gesagt hat was es alles rausnehmen wird, nur damit der Termin Mitte September gehalten werden kann.
Denke eher das Spieler von DAoC bei Warhammer reinschauen werden, denn DAoC hat nun ja schon viele Jahre auf dem Buckel und ist vielleicht auch mal Abwechslung angesagt.
Außerdem ist WAR ja eher darauf ausgelegt das man nur in Gruppen was reissen kann weil sehr pvp-lastig und das ist ja auch nicht unbedingt das Ding von jedem.
Hinsetzen - Tee trinken - abwarten und zusehen. ^^


----------



## Draco1985 (28. August 2008)

Niko78 schrieb:


> Warum sollte Blizzard Angst vor Warhammer Online haben? Gibt doch keinen Grund dafür. Auch wenn Warhammer Spieler abziehen wird, ist sicher nicht die Menge und ich vergleiche es auch mit AoC, wobei WAR ja schon vorher gesagt hat was es alles rausnehmen wird, nur damit der Termin Mitte September gehalten werden kann.
> Denke eher das Spieler von DAoC bei Warhammer reinschauen werden, denn DAoC hat nun ja schon viele Jahre auf dem Buckel und ist vielleicht auch mal Abwechslung angesagt.
> Außerdem ist WAR ja eher darauf ausgelegt das man nur in Gruppen was reissen kann weil sehr pvp-lastig und das ist ja auch nicht unbedingt das Ding von jedem.
> Hinsetzen - Tee trinken - abwarten und zusehen. ^^



Ich habs schonmal gesagt: WAR wird nicht alle Spieler von WoW abziehen. Aber es WIRD Spieler abziehen. Dauerhaft. Und wenn man sich überlegt, dass in Europa "nur" knapp 2 Millionen Spieler sitzen, dann ist ein Verlust von ein- bis zweihunderttausend (durchaus im Rahmen des Möglichen, ich würde sogar noch sagen dass die Zahlen höher sein dürften) an dieser Stelle eben nicht vernachlässigbar. Und so wird es WoW mit so ziemlich jedem kommenden Spiel gehen. Einfach weil sehr viele Leute nach x Jahren mal etwas Neues sehen wollen (bis auf die absoluten Fanboys natürlich, aber die nimmt eh kein Schwein mehr ernst).

Einen WoW-Killer wird es vermutlich niemals geben, aber zumindest auf dem europäischen und nordamerikanischen Markt wird das Spiel langsam aber sicher ausbluten.


----------



## Antal (28. August 2008)

1. Hat Blizzard vor BC GENAU so ein Inhaltspatch gemacht. Der Grund ist, den Leuten, die vielleicht den erforderlichen Kauf eines neuen Addons als Anlass nehmen aufzuhören, schon mal zu zeigen was alles kommt. Ein interaktives Demo zum Mund wässrig machen, also.

2. Zu behaupten, dass "ja schon alles in dem Patch" drin ist, ist völlig aberwitzig.

"Nur noch" die neuen Gebiete? 
"Nur noch" 10 Level höher aufsteigen, mit neuen Skills, neue Items, neues Gameplay?
"Nur noch" eine unglaubliche Masse an neuen Quest, BGs mit Fahrzeuge, Kampf vom Flugmount aus?
"Nur noch" mal so eben eine neue Heldenklasse introduzieren, die JEDER mal wird spielen wollen?

Nicht immer posten wenn Du einen spontanen Gedanken hast, sondern bissl nachdenken nächstes Mal ^^

3. ist "Angst" ein völlig falsches Wort.

Wenn du dich in der Marktwirtschaft ein bissl auskennst, wird dir auffallen, dass Konkurrenten normalweise die Releasetermine der anderen Seite aus dem Weg gehen, wenn sie Angst haben dass sich dadurch ihre Verkäufe schmälern. Die Release-Daten von Filme, Spiele und sogar Bücher werden verschoben, nur weil gleichzeitig ein anderer grosser Name auf den Markt kommt. Nun, ICH sehe nicht dass Blizzard in irgendeiner Form sein normaler Geschäftsablauf ändert. Mit 11 Mio Spieler können die sich auch SEEEEHR ruhig zurücklehnen und sagen: "Macht mal"

Solange Blizzard mit immer neuen Content kommt und das Balancing immer wieder ausfeilt (und dafür ist Blizzard zurecht immer berühmt gewesen als Unternehmen) kann kommen was will... ich sehe nix das WoW ablösen kann.


----------



## Antal (28. August 2008)

Und an alle Leute die ständig von WoW-Killern reden:

Seit ca. 8 Jahren (eine Ewigkeit in Computer-Sachen) wartet die Welt auf einen Diablo-Killer.

Viele Spiel wurden im Vorfeld so genannt: Sacred, Titan Quest, Hellgate usw. usf.

Starcraft hat ca 14 Jahre auf einen würdigen Nachfolger gewartet.

Und jetzt ratet mal welche Firma tatsächlich den Diablo-Killer programmiert, und den Starcraft-Nachfolger auf den Markt gebracht hat?

Blizzard, mit Warcraft 3 und Diablo 3.

Der EINZIGE Wow-Killer den es irgendwann geben wird, wird aus dem Hause Blizzard kommen, Leute. Macht euch da nix vor.


----------



## Klos1 (28. August 2008)

Würde auch sagen, daß "Angst" das falsche Wort ist. Blizzard ist bestimmt nicht dumm und wird das Treiben der anderen Software-Schmieden genau beobachten. Das Blizzard versucht, Abgänge mit neuen Features zu kompensieren, wäre nur normal und verständlich.

Aber Angst braucht Blizzard vor niemanden haben. Die schwimmen schon längst in Geld. Auch wenn alle Spieler abwandern würden und sie den Betrieb einstellen müssten, könnten sie dem ganzen gelassen entgegen sehen und sich auf ein neues Projekt konzentrieren.

Dennoch wird das nie der Fall sein. Für anspruchsvolle PVE-Spieler führt bisher noch nichts an Wow vorbei. Auch die ersten Eindrücke von Beta-Testern untermauern, daß in Sachen PVE auch War noch lange nicht an Wow rankommt.

Auf der anderen Seite bietet Wow nicht viel im PVP-Bereich, zumindest aus meiner Sicht. Jeder, der überwiegend PVP macht, so auch ich, wird sich War erstmal anschauen denke ich. Und wenn es wirklich gut ist auch dabei bleiben...vermutlich^^

Damit kann Blizzard aber locker leben


----------



## hanktheknife (28. August 2008)

> Wie ist das eigentlich bei wow im forum? Postest du da auch: Gebt uns bloß net den todesritter, dann haben wir weniger balance-Probleme?


Lesen bildet, schau mal die Überschrift, schönen Tag noch.


----------



## Salute (28. August 2008)

Antal schrieb:


> Solange Blizzard mit immer neuen Content kommt und das Balancing immer wieder ausfeilt (und dafür ist Blizzard zurecht immer berühmt gewesen als Unternehmen) kann kommen was will... ich sehe nix das WoW ablösen kann.



*Content*: Haha, eher Ansichtssache. Viele könnens scheinbar nicht erwarten Ruf durch Daylis zu sammeln.^^

*Balancing*: Wenn mal die Entwickler etwas Ahnung von den Klassen hätten, wärs bei weitem nicht in dem Ausmass nötig wie es immer wieder betrieben wird. Stattdessen könnte man sich tatsächlich auf die Entwicklung von Content konzentrieren.


----------



## Draco1985 (28. August 2008)

Antal schrieb:


> 2. Zu behaupten, dass "ja schon alles in dem Patch" drin ist, ist völlig aberwitzig.
> 
> "Nur noch" die neuen Gebiete?
> "Nur noch" 10 Level höher aufsteigen, mit neuen Skills, neue Items, neues Gameplay?
> ...



Ja, "Nur noch". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du dir die Arbeitsweise von Blizzard in ihren anderen Spielen mal ankuckst, dann dürftest du vielleicht auf die Idee kommen, dass die Gegenden wie die WC3-Maps aus einem simpel zu bedienenden Editor kommen dürften - den vermutlich selbst ein Azubi bedienen kann. Und Low-Poly-3D-Modelle zu bauen ist auch kein Aufwand, lass es dir von jemandem gesagt sein der es schon gemacht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die zehn Levels, Skills, Items und Co. sind Einträge in einer Datenbank, die auch relativ fix gemacht sind. Geschätzter Aufwand eine Woche, bis man die Dinger zwecks Balancing auf das "Fußvolk" loslassen kann. Dasselbe gilt für Quests. Und die ach-so-tolle "Heldenklasse" (die eigentlich eine stinknormale Durchschnittsklasse ist die eigentlich nur darüber hinwegtäuschen soll dass sich Blizz über das Thema nie Gedanken gemacht hat).

Das einzige was wirklich Aufwand verursachen könnte sind Sachen wie das Kämpfen vom Flugmount aus, wobei ich vermute dass man auch dafür nur ein paar Datenbankeinträge umstricken muss.

Manche Leute scheinen ja echt ziemlich naiv zu sein wenn sie glauben dass ein ADDON ohne wirkliche spielerische Neuerungen derartigen Aufwand verursacht...


----------



## hanktheknife (28. August 2008)

> Der EINZIGE Wow-Killer den es irgendwann geben wird, wird aus dem Hause Blizzard kommen, Leute. Macht euch da nix vor.


BLIZZARD ist scheinbar die einzige Spieleschmiede, die sich erstens viel Zeit nimmt und zweitens mittlerweile das Kapital hat, auch mal etwas in den Müll zu werfen. Wer diese Qualität in den Spielen nicht sieht oder nicht sehen will, der sollte mal zum Arzt gehen.


----------



## Salute (28. August 2008)

hanktheknife schrieb:


> BLIZZARD ist scheinbar die einzige Spieleschmiede, die sich erstens viel Zeit nimmt und zweitens mittlerweile das Kapital hat, auch mal etwas in den Müll zu werfen. Wer diese Qualität in den Spielen nicht sieht oder nicht sehen will, der sollte mal zum Arzt gehen.



Was soll man dazu noch sagen.^^

Dein Wahn ist wirklich unterhaltsam und verkürzt die Wartezeit auf das richtige Spiel.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hanktheknife (28. August 2008)

> Die zehn Levels, Skills, Items und Co. sind Einträge in einer Datenbank, die auch relativ fix gemacht sind. Geschätzter Aufwand eine Woche, bis man die Dinger zwecks Balancing auf das "Fußvolk" loslassen kann. Dasselbe gilt für Quests. Und die ach-so-tolle "Heldenklasse" (die eigentlich eine stinknormale Durchschnittsklasse ist die eigentlich nur darüber hinwegtäuschen soll dass sich Blizz über das Thema nie Gedanken gemacht hat).


Das ist aber nicht deine wirkliche Meinung oder redest du nicht von WotLK. Alleine die Studien, Skriptzeichnungen und Ideen für das Ganze dauern Wochen und Monate. Schade, daß hier kein Profi ist, der dir das mal erklärt.


----------



## Theroas (28. August 2008)

Ohje, solche Threads sorgen wieder nur für *böses Blut*.


In meinen Augen braucht Blizzard keine Angst um sein Spiel haben, solange:

*- es die Mehrheit spielt (also viele Freunde)

- es von allem ein bißchen liefert (also immer was zu tun)

- das Belohnungssystem greift (also spielen, spielen und spielen)

- es seinen "für die ganze Familie"-Scharm behält (minderjährige Spieler)

- es auf praktisch jedem System läuft (leichter Einstieg für noch-nicht-Spieler)*


Es gibt momentan kein besseres Spiel für die breite Masse, daher auch
Kundenzahlen jenseits der Million.

Für "ausgefallenere" Wünsche gibt es jetzt mehr und mehr Alternativen und
so wird es meiner Meinung nach auch in naher Zukunft sein:

*World of Warcraft = Spiel für alles und jeden
alles andere = Spiele für besondere Spielertypen*

Ehe World of Warcraft einem "WoW-Killer" zum Opfer fällt, muß dieser erstmal
die oben genannten Kriterien erfüllen. Und da wird es schon mit der Mehrheit
schwierig, weil die hat sich jetzt so an World of Warcraft gewöhnt, daß alles
was "anders" ist erstmal Arbeit bedeutet.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Wie schon mehrfach erwähnt, ist die "Contentlieferung vor Addon" bei WoW
nicht außergewöhnliches.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Etwas fragwürdig finde ich aus Ausdrücke wie "WoW wird noch 30 Jahre keine
Konkurrenz haben und ist das beste überhaupt", da der Spieler damit ja
anzunehmen scheint, daß ihm WoW noch 30 Jahre erhalten bleibt.
Aber wehe wehe, wenn ich auf das Ende sehe..


----------



## Antal (28. August 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Ja, "Nur noch".
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Au Mann, Draco....

Was juckt es mich wie lange Blizzard braucht um etwas zu programmieren? Zahl ich die Leute pro Stunde?

Entscheidend ist doch, wie viel SPIELSPASS und Zeitvertreib mir das Addon bringt. Und zu sagen, dass die meisten INHALTE schon in dem bevorstehenden Patch dirnne sind, und das ADDON dann nix mehr nachliefert ist einfach dumm. Das dann mit Programmieraufwand zurechtreden zu wollen ist noch dümmer.


----------



## Malogar (28. August 2008)

ich bezweifle, dass es jemals einen Wow- Killer geben wird, da Wow die MMORG's zur grauen Masse brachte. Wow hat sozusagen das goldene Zeitalter der MMORG's eingeleitet. So wird sich vermutlich jedes neue MMORG erstmal mit Wow messen müssen, ob es besser ist oder nicht, sei mal dahingestellt. 
Was aber viel wichtiger ist, ist die Tatsache, dass jetzt immer mehr Onlinespiele released werden, als das vor Wow der Fall war. Daher glaube ich nicht daran, dass es jemals ein Spiel geben wird, welches an die Abonentenzahlen ( in %) rankommen wird.
So gesehen wird es kaum einen Wow- Killer geben, was aber auch egal ist, da sich Wow nen bischen das eigene Grab schaufelt!


----------



## Salute (28. August 2008)

hanktheknife schrieb:


> Das ist aber nicht deine wirkliche Meinung oder redest du nicht von WotLK.




Ich kann nicht mehr, hast du noch mehr von solchen Sprüchen auf Lager?!

Blizzard/WoW-Altar inc  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clarion (28. August 2008)

würde wotlk erst in ein zwei jahren kommen wäre wow tod.


----------



## Klos1 (28. August 2008)

Churchak schrieb:


> nun ja Daoc hat da imo bei mir zb 2 jahre länger gebraucht  um dieses "ausgelutsch" gefühl zu erzeugen welches ich imo bei WoW hab. Kumpes spieln daoc immer noch (seit nun mehr 6 jahren+) und bei denen war WoW nen gutes jahr auf der platte.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Absolut /signed

In Sachen PVP lässt Wow viele Wünsche offen. Und dieses Verhalten, welches du beschreibst, daß Leute wirklich PVP nur als Mittel zum Zweck betreiben, fällt gerade in letzter Zeit sehr häufig auf.
Ständig kommen Kommentare, wie: "Ach Leute, lasst die mal die letzte Flagge noch abgeben, lohnt eh nicht mehr" oder "dauert zu lange und gibt kaum Ehre".

Die Schlachtfelder lassen wirklich stark zu wünschen übrig und bringen kaum noch Fun. Daoc hat hier eine ganz andere Zielgruppe angesprochen und ich hoffe stark, daß sich diese in War auch wieder vorfinden lässt.

Wenn War auf Dauer wirklich guten PVP bietet, wie es in Daoc auch der Fall war, dann sehe ich eine gute Zukunft. Denn für eingefleischte Daoc'ler war Wow nur eine sehr mäßige Alternative. Es hat eben einen ganz anderen Schwerpunkt.

Totzdem, Angst braucht niemand zu haben, erstrecht nicht Blizzard. Solange man gute Qualität abliefert und es nicht am Mut scheitert, einen eigenen Weg zu gehen, solange gibt es auch genug potenzielle Kunden. Geschmäcker sind verschieden und man muss es nur schaffen, eine Zielgruppe durch qualitativ hochwertige Arbeit anzusprechen.

Es können auch problemlos 50 mmo's nebeneinander existieren, solange jedes seinen eigenen Reiz mitbringt. 

Ich hoffe, daß Warhammer mich überzeugen kann und freue mich darauf.


----------



## hanktheknife (28. August 2008)

> Ich kann nicht mehr, hast du noch mehr von solchen Sprüchen auf Lager?!
> Blizzard/WoW-Altar inc


Dein Motto: Erst schreiben, dann eventuell denken. Du weißt ja nicht mal, worum es geht, es geht mal nicht um WAR.


> Die Schlachtfelder lassen wirklich stark zu wünschen übrig und bringen kaum noch Fun.


Das ist leider die Einstellung einzelner Spieler. Ehrgeiz ist nicht jedermans Sache, ich hoffe allerdings für WAR, das solche Typen nicht das Spiel kaputt machen können.


----------



## Nerimos (28. August 2008)

hanktheknife schrieb:


> Ihr sollt euch einfach nur auf euer WAR freuen und uns nicht mit Anti-WOW Kommentaren nerven, mehr wollen wir garnicht.



Dann freu du dich doch einfach auf Lich King und nerv net mit denen absolut sinnfreien* Anti-War kommentaren.

Nur weil ein War-fan son Thread aufmacht, der nen überflüssig provozierenden Titel hat ist das noch kein Grund alle War-Fans als anti-wow anzuprangern. dass das hier so rüberkommt liegt einzig und allein daran, dass so viele wowler dank dem Titel anti-war-comments raushauen und wir kontern. 

*Deshalb bin ich schon seit beginn des Threads für /close. diese Diskussion macht in nem Thread auf neutralem Boden mit neutralem Titel mehr sinn.*


*Mit sinnfrei mein ich folgendes:
ich schrieb: "Wie ist das eigentlich bei wow im forum? Postest du da auch: Gebt uns bloß net den todesritter, dann haben wir weniger balance-Probleme?" weil du von Balance-Probs für die einführung der gestrichenen also neuen Klassen vorrausgesagt hast.

Darauf du: "Lesen bildet, schau mal die Überschrift, schönen Tag noch. " wenn du mir das plausibel begründen kannst. respekt.


----------



## hanktheknife (28. August 2008)

> Also ich bin kein WAR Fan Boy, Personen die meine Posts gelesen haben wissen das ich WAR auch sher kritisch gegenüberstehe.


Der TE ist kein WAR-Fan, nur mal nebenbei.


> Nur weil ein War-fan son Thread aufmacht, der nen überflüssig provozierenden Titel hat





> Darauf du: "Lesen bildet, schau mal die Überschrift, schönen Tag noch. " wenn du mir das plausibel begründen kannst. respekt.


Du hast immer noch nicht lesen gelernt, richtig, oder liegt es am Denken.


----------



## seppix@seppix (28. August 2008)

Ich würde mal sagen das Blizz Grund hat ein bisle nervös zu werden wegen War aber alles im allen hat WoW 10 mio Spieler die werden nicht alle zu War überwechseln bestimmt werden 30 % davond as spiel antesten und vl 20 %oder auch 30 da bleiben (kann man noch nicht genau sagen ist ja schließlich noch nicht drausen).
Allerdings schätze ich das von den 30% vl 40-50 % mit WoW ganz aufhöhren .


----------



## Draco1985 (28. August 2008)

Antal schrieb:


> Was juckt es mich wie lange Blizzard braucht um etwas zu programmieren? Zahl ich die Leute pro Stunde?



Nein, du bezahlst die Leute pro Monat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und du zahlst zusätzlich rund 30€ für etwas, das vom Aufwand her kaum über einem Contentpatch liegt, den man im Rahmen der regulären Abo-Gebühren "geschenkt" bekommt. Also mir gibt das schon zu denken, aber scheinbar bin ich zu wenig Fanboy um das nachvollziehen zu können. Was übrigens nicht heißt dass ich erwarte dass es bei irgendeinem Spiel, MMO oder sonstwas, anders ist. Es ist nur einfach Verarsche der Kunden, genau wie EAs so oft gescholtene Taktik, Minimaladdons für die Sims für Geld auf den Markt zu werfen oder jedes Jahr einen lauen Aufguss ihrer Sportspiele zu bringen.

Was tatsächlich dumm IST, ist dass hier dann mit zweierlei Maß gemessen wird und EA regelmäßig verteufelt wird, während Blizzard angeblich die Offenbarung für Spieler sein soll.



> Entscheidend ist doch, wie viel SPIELSPASS und Zeitvertreib mir das Addon bringt. Und zu sagen, dass die meisten INHALTE schon in dem bevorstehenden Patch dirnne sind, und das ADDON dann nix mehr nachliefert ist einfach dumm. Das dann mit Programmieraufwand zurechtreden zu wollen ist noch dümmer.



Wie gesagt, gemessen am Umfang eines Content-Patches im Vergleich zum Bezahl-Addon ist der Programmieraufwand wenn überhaupt minimal höher, also macht der Vergleich DURCHAUS Sinn.


----------



## Moagim (28. August 2008)

hanktheknife schrieb:


> Der TE ist kein WAR-Fan, nur mal nebenbei.



Entschuldige, aber da liegst du falsch. 
Er schreibt er ist kein Fan Boy (weil er nicht möchte, das ihm unterstellt wird, das er als "hetzerisch" erscheint mit so einem provokanten Thread)

Aber lies dir mal über sein Profil seine Posts durch.....er ist schon an WAR interessiert. Somit schon ein Fan (jemand der das spiel interesant genug findet um es spielen zu wollen)


----------



## hanktheknife (28. August 2008)

> Und du zahlst zusätzlich rund 30€ für etwas


Wie kommst du auf 30 Euro?


----------



## hanktheknife (28. August 2008)

Und warum schreibt er dann folgendes:


> Also ich bin kein WAR Fan Boy, Personen die meine Posts gelesen haben wissen das ich WAR auch sher kritisch gegenüberstehe.


----------



## Malogar (28. August 2008)

hanktheknife schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf 30 Euro?




Er meint vermutlich dieKosten desAddon.


----------



## Moagim (28. August 2008)

Äh lies das mal genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Fan Boy = WAR ist das beste/tollste  was auch immer und alles andere ist sche....
Fan = findet das Spiel interessant, gut aber ohne alles andere als die Hölle auf Erden zu bezeichnen

Wenn du sagst er sei kein Fan, dann würde ihn WAR ja gar nicht interessieren. Das ist nicht richtig.


----------



## Draco1985 (28. August 2008)

hanktheknife schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf 30 Euro?



Ich bin von RUND 30 &#8364; ausgegangen, weil ich AFAIR damals so viel für BC bezahlt habe. Aber stimmt, bei Amazon ist Lich King aktuell für knapp 40 &#8364; gelistet. Was es in keinster Weise besser macht, im Gegenteil.

@Malogar: Völlig korrekt. Also wenigstens EINER hat verstanden, worauf ich hinauswollte, schön das zu sehen.


----------



## Gocu (28. August 2008)

Vatertod schrieb:


> Was ich viel lustiger fand: die neuerungen bei wotlk sind teilweise doch sehr "nah" an dem, was das einen monat vorher erscheinende game war ausmachen: Tombe of knowledge, open rvr, irgenwelche titel, ingame kalender/gildenzeugs, usw. Brav abgekupfert. Aber ist ja auch egal, wann war mal die kopie besser als das orginal?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



man soll zwar nicht antworten aber ich machs mal trotzdem  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Blizzard hat schon öfter bei anderen MMORPGs etwas abgeguckt da ist das hier auch nicht überraschend^^


----------



## Imperator_der_Menschheit (28. August 2008)

ähm warum macht ihr net ein streit/flame thread auf da könnt ihr sowas machen wisst ihr überhaupt noch ohne nachzugucken was das thema war?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so um auch was zum thema beizutragen:
ich glaube das blizz schon ein wenig angst hatt vor war eben wegen dem (wie es sich anhört) recht gelungenem open pvp. denn im gegensatz zu blizzs open pvp wird das sicher sehr viel beliebter sein. aber richtig große angst das wow vom mmo thron gestoßen wird haben die glaub ich net...


----------



## Nerimos (28. August 2008)

Es ist ja auch völlig wurst ob er Fan ist oder net. Das wichtige an meiner Aussage war, dass der Threadtitel Wow-Fans provoziert. Und das ist ein Fakt.

Und deine Posts nach dem Muster "Lern mal Lesen" entkräften keine Argumente, stellen keine Argumente dar und sind daher einfach nur Spam.

Von mir aus, hab ich nicht beachtet, dass TE kein Fan-boy ist. Toll beobachtet. Wenn du jetzt auch ncoh auf den wirklichen Inhalt meines Posts eingehst, anstatt mich hier billig zu beleidigen, erkenne ich dein Recht zu existieren an. *blubb*


----------



## hanktheknife (28. August 2008)

> Wenn du sagst er sei kein Fan, dann würde ihn WAR ja gar nicht interessieren. Das ist nicht richtig.


Das sage nicht ich, sondern er. Ich habe aber gesehen, seine aktuellen Beiträge drehen sich um WAR. Selbstverständlich interessiere ich mich auch für Neues, das heißt aber nicht, ich muß es unbedingt haben. Und in dieser Position sieht man manches etwas "nüchterner" als andere.


----------



## Moagim (28. August 2008)

hanktheknife schrieb:


> Der TE ist kein WAR-Fan, nur mal nebenbei.



Doch das sagst du ...ist aber doch auch völlig egal .  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (für die Diskusion hier)


----------



## Churchak (28. August 2008)

Antal schrieb:


> Seit ca. 8 Jahren (eine Ewigkeit in Computer-Sachen) wartet die Welt auf einen Diablo-Killer.
> 
> Viele Spiel wurden im Vorfeld so genannt: Sacred, Titan Quest, Hellgate usw. usf.


die wurden immer nur von der Presse hochgejubelt ala "ist blablub der neue Diablo killer?" .damit hat man dann die Blizzfanboys ködern können welche dann selbiges Spieleblatt kauften um nachlesen zu können ob ihr lieblng in gefahr ist. 
Ka hab damals gern D1 und D2 gespielt und spiel immer noch mit leuten zusammen die ich damals im netz beim gemeinsamen D2 spieln getroffen hab(allerdings halt in andern spielen) allerdings bezweifle ich stark das ich d3 jemals genausolang spieln werde (wenn ichs überhaupt anspiel) da mir das ganze system mit dem simplen maustaste drücken bis der arzt kommt doch inzwichen zu einfälltig ist. sprich D3 kommt wohl zumindest für mich 4 jahre (mindestens) zu spät.



Antal schrieb:


> Starcraft hat ca 14 Jahre auf einen würdigen Nachfolger gewartet.



C&C Generals ist genial zu spieln und Warhammer 40k Dawn of War ist auch nen hammer titel ,E-sports intressiert mich nicht die bohne von daher ist es mir wuppe ob SC (was ich zu seiner zeit gern spielte)  immer noch als das nonplusultra angesehn wird. für mich ist es das schon lange nicht mehr da gibts besseres für mich.




Antal schrieb:


> Der EINZIGE Wow-Killer den es irgendwann geben wird, wird aus dem Hause Blizzard kommen, Leute. Macht euch da nix vor.



zja in zeiten wo nen Dieter Bohlen Bücher schreiben läst,die dann Bestseller werden wundert einen halt nix mehr!
Es ist halt alles ne sache der vermarktung .die Schafe kaufen halt alles,es muss halt  nur bei der werbung genug blinkern (womit ich nun nicht sagen möchte das Blizz keine gute arbeit machen wird.allerdings könnte  blizz inzwichen Scheisse in tafelform pressen und es würde genügend Fanboys geben die selbige dann für 50 euronen kaufen und dann begeistert fressen würden.)


----------



## Draco1985 (28. August 2008)

hanktheknife schrieb:


> Das sage nicht ich, sondern er. Ich habe aber gesehen, seine aktuellen Beiträge drehen sich um WAR. Selbstverständlich interessiere ich mich auch für Neues, das heißt aber nicht, ich muß es unbedingt haben. Und in dieser Position sieht man manches etwas "nüchterner" als andere.



Sorry, aber wenn du es "nüchtern" betrachten würdest, dann würdest du hier auch nicht auf der Pro-WoW-Seite argumentieren, sondern einsehen dass BEIDE Spiele fundamentale Mängel allein in ihrem Grundaufbau haben.

Sollte ich deine vorherige Argumentation grundsätzlich missverstanden haben, gilt natürlich der Lieblingssatz meiner alten Deutschlehrerin: "Ich nehme alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil." Inklusive einer formellen Entschuldigung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:



Churchak schrieb:


> C&C Generals ist genial zu spieln und Warhammer 40k Dawn of War ist auch nen hammer titel ,E-sports intressiert mich nicht die bohne von daher ist es mir wuppe ob SC (was ich zu seiner zeit gern spielte)  immer noch als das nonplusultra angesehn wird. für mich ist es das schon lange nicht mehr da gibts besseres für mich.



Und als jemand der grade just for fun mal wieder die Kampagnen von C&C Tiberium Wars durchspielt muss ich sagen dass dort die Story wesentlich packender präsentiert wird, als es StarCraft damals und aktuell Dawn of War gelungen ist.


----------



## hanktheknife (28. August 2008)

> *Mit sinnfrei mein ich folgendes:
> ich schrieb: "Wie ist das eigentlich bei wow im forum? Postest du da auch: Gebt uns bloß net den todesritter, dann haben wir weniger balance-Probleme?" weil du von Balance-Probs für die einführung der gestrichenen also neuen Klassen vorrausgesagt hast.


Meinst du das? Ich jammere prinzipiell nicht wegen Balance Problemen. Da ich selber einen Krieger spiele, weiß ich auch, daß es nicht immer leicht ist gegen Caster zu bestehen. Es ist nur verwunderlich, warum die Nahkampfklassen erstmal gestrichen sind. Das wäre die Klasse, die mich wirklich interessiert, egal welches Spiel. Ich spiele aber auch einen Schamanen und kenne deßhalb den Vorteil vom Fernkampf. Warum sollte es keine Probleme mit diesen Klassen in WAR geben, warum sind sie sonst nicht dabei. Was die Mythik-Leute erzählen muß ja nicht der Wahrheit entsprechen. Es muß ja einen Grund geben. Zuerst wird vom Feinschliff geredet und dann sowas.


----------



## Churchak (28. August 2008)

wie kommst du nur auf die idee das es in WAR keine nahkämpfer gibt?


----------



## Noriana (28. August 2008)

Na klar gibt es einen Grund. Mythik hat sich hoffnungslos in der Zeitplanung vertan und muss nun die Notbremse ziehen bevor ihnen das Geld komplett ausgeht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (28. August 2008)

Und der FC Köln gewinnt nächstes Jahr die Handballmeisterschaft in Neu Kaledonien. Siehste Noriana, ich kann auch Schwachsinn behaupten...wahr wird er deswegen trotzdem nicht.

Wie die Diskussionen hier inzwischen vollkommen Sinnfrei und die Fronten verhärtet sind...hier geht es meines Erachtens nach schon laaaaange nicht mehr um Inhalte oder desgleichen, sondern einzig und allein darum wer Recht hat, und um hanktheknifes Postcount.

Hier kommt ohnehin nichts sinnvolles mehr raus...im besten Fall endet das ganze in einem für die Zuschauer mehr oder weniger amüsanten Flamewar.

Insofern, und bevor der Flame Überhand nimmt, setze ich euch hiermit ein dickes breites:

*/vote 4 close*


----------



## Deathstyle (28. August 2008)

> Kann ich nicht sagen da ich mich nicht so auskenne [29] [2.90%]


Wieso hab ich nur das Gefühl das hier viel mehr Stimmen drinnen sein müssten. Alles Statistiker oder gar betroffene? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sp0tz (28. August 2008)

Ganz ehrlich? Ich habe nur die ersten beiden Sätze deines Posts gelesen und den Rest nur überflogen. (den Post des TEs)
Ich denke, dass Blizzard den Patch nicht angekündigt hat weil WAR Gold geht, sondern weil Wotlk kurz vor den Startlöchern steht...
Das war doch damals zu BC auch so das Blizzard die neuen Talente und andere Neuerungen schon gut einen Monat vor dem Release mit einem Patch online brachte...


----------



## Sorzzara (28. August 2008)

sp0tz schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Ich habe nur die ersten beiden Sätze deines Posts gelesen und den Rest nur überflogen. (den Post des TEs)
> Ich denke, dass Blizzard den Patch nicht angekündigt hat weil WAR Gold geht, sondern weil Wotlk kurz vor den Startlöchern steht...
> Das war doch damals zu BC auch so das Blizzard die neuen Talente und andere Neuerungen schon gut einen Monat vor dem Release mit einem Patch online brachte...




Dazu sag ich noch was bevor der Thread hier (hoffentlich bald) zugeht...sp0tz hat völlig recht mit dem was er schreibt. Die Behauptung Blizzard hätte Angst weil sie einen preAddon Contentpatch rausbringen, ist genauso ein grosser Bockmist, wie die Behauptung, dass der 18te Sept. als WAR Releasetermin gewählt wurde, um vor WotLK raus zu sein.

Ist euch schonmal der Gedanke gekommen, ihr Disskutanten hier im Thread, dass sich Blizzard und Mythic einen Dreck um den jeweils anderen scheren was die Patch und Releasetermine betrifft? Ihr glaubt doch wohl nicht, dass zwei so gute Entwicklerstudios Qualitative Abstriche, oder überhastete Entscheidungen/Panikreaktionen schieben, nur weil der andere das und das macht?
Meiner Meinung nach sind das nichts als Zufälle.


----------



## Fusie (28. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Zitat aus dem oberen der beiden Links:
> *Other cities will absolutely be done and put into the game post-launch*
> Ich übersetze das mal für dich: "Die anderen Städte werden mit Sicherheit fertiggestellt, und nach dem Release ins Spiel integriert."
> 
> Wo genau liest du hier etwas von nicht sicher heraus?



Tja, den Rest vom Satz einfach mal fallen gelassen und schon haben wir die gewünschte Aussage die nirgendwo existiert, lesen wir das aber ebenso mit...

*once we see how all things shake out when we launch.*

...sofern mein Englisch nicht total verrostet ist, steht da das sie erstmal schauen und abwarten wie sich die Dinge nach dem Release entwickeln.

Also sicher ist da noch gar nichts, ansonsten würde da wohl eher stehen, wenn der Release durch ist, dann kommen die Städte - aber das wäre ja ohne Hintertüre und die lässt man sich hier noch offen für den Fall der Fälle.

Daher, man wird in 3 Monaten nach Release sehen wo W.A.R steht und wie es sich schlägt, bis dahin frohes flamen - gegen wen und was auch immer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (28. August 2008)

Kommen werden sie, aber ihr Fokus liegt auf dem Launch.
Sie legen halt wieder größeres Augenmerk auf die Fertigstellung der Städte, "once they see, how the launch bla bla".


----------



## Sorzzara (28. August 2008)

Fusie schrieb:


> ...sofern mein Englisch nicht total verrostet ist, ...



Dein Englisch ist verrostet.
*Other cities will absolutely be done and put into the game post-launch, once we see how all things shake out when we launch.*
Übersetzt: Die anderen Städte werden mit Sicherheit fertiggestellt, und nach dem Release ins Spiel integriert, sobald wir gesehn haben wie die Dinge beim Lauch laufen.

Sinngemäss: Sobald wir die Grundlegenden Dinge (Sprich den Launch) Reibungslos über die Bühne gebracht haben, machen wir uns an die Arbeit betreffend der Städte. Um einen bekannten deutschen Bürgermeister zu zitieren: "Und das ist auch gut so." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nix mit Abwarten. Leg bitte einem Zitat keine Worte in den Mund, das ist...lächerlich.


----------



## Nerdavia (28. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Dein Englisch ist verrostet.
> *Other cities will absolutely be done and put into the game post-launch, once we see how all things shake out when we launch.*
> Übersetzt: Die anderen Städte werden mit Sicherheit fertiggestellt, und nach dem Release ins Spiel integriert, sobald wir gesehn haben wie die Dinge beim *Lauch* laufen.
> 
> ...





Dein Englisch ist aber auch etwas eingerostet....Launch heisst übersetzt nicht *Lauch* sondern *Zwiebel* (Spaß).....Sorry den Scherz konnte ich mir jetzt nicht verkneifen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hojo (28. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Wahre Worte Sorzzara, wahre Worte...
> Es geht doch nicht immer darum "Lila" zu sein, ich finde zu sehen, wie eine Burg, eine Festung nach der anderen fällt, den Feind unter den mächtigen Angriffen zu zerquetschen und das irgendwann wieder alles von vorne beginnt ist doch schon genug! Man darf sich nicht blenden lassen, keine Schlacht ist wie die andere, weil man eben keine gescripteten Ereignisse hat sondern denkende, fühlende Menschen! Es ist doch immer wieder die Herausforderung zu erkennen "Was will der da vorne machen und vorallem bleibt er bei dem Plan" es kann niemals langweilig werden, weil es eben nicht wie der 480ste Versuch ist genau immer diesselben gescripteten ereignisse zu bewältigen um ein bisschen Lila zu werden!



Bist du dir da echt so sicher ?
Also ich bin..wie gesagt...kein wirklicher PVPler .. aber ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen das nach einigen Monaten alle Kämpfe nach dem gleichen Muster ablaufen werden.
Es werden sich einige bestimmte Stratgien herrausstellen und die werden dann immer und immer wieder umgesetzt.

Klar..dadurch das man nie wirklich sagen kann wieviele Spieler jetzt dabei sind und welche Klassen wie oft auf der eigenen oder der Seite des Gegners stehen ist nicht jede Schlacht 100% gleich...aber dennoch wird es sicherlich drauf hinnauslaufen das es eben bestimmte Strategien geben wird die man versucht umzusetzen.

Das jede Runde immer und auf ewig 100% anders und neu sein wird halte ich einfach nicht für möglich... und wenn hier wieder auf die Shooter verwiesen wird...selbstda gibt es bestimmte Kombinationen oder Stratgien die ..je nach Map...umgesetzt werden bzw. es wird versucht.

Ich will jetzt nicht sagen das WAR dadurch ein schlectes Spiel ist/wird...ich mein halt nur das diese Idee das jede Runde anders ist...nicht auf dauer funzen wird.

Eigentlich lässt sich das auf jedes Spiel ..egal ob Videospiel oder sonst irgendwas ...ummünzen...
Beim TCG spielen sieht man meistauch nach den ersten Karten welches Deck der Gegner spielt...und wenn man sich etwas in der Szene umsieht findet man auch fix raus das es bestimmte Decks gibt die sich durchsetzen und die dann fast der spielt.
Selbiges bei TableTops wie z.b. Heroclix oder eben auch Warhammer und Co. ... nach einer gewissen Zeit gibt es kaum große Überraschungen am Spiel selber...ausser es wird halt etwas geändert und/oder überarbeitet usw. ...so das sich jeder erstmal neu umsehen muss.


----------



## Aldaric87 (28. August 2008)

Hojo schrieb:


> Bist du dir da echt so sicher ?
> Also ich bin..wie gesagt...kein wirklicher PVPler .. aber ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen das nach einigen Monaten alle Kämpfe nach dem gleichen Muster ablaufen werden.
> Es werden sich einige bestimmte Stratgien herrausstellen und die werden dann immer und immer wieder umgesetzt.
> 
> ...



Ganz schlichte Antwort: Doch wird sie. In bald 7 Jahren DAoC hab ich nie ein Keepfight gleich erlebt wie eines davor. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Churchak (28. August 2008)

Hojo schrieb:


> Klar..dadurch das man nie wirklich sagen kann wieviele Spieler jetzt dabei sind und welche Klassen wie oft auf der eigenen oder der Seite des Gegners stehen ist nicht jede Schlacht 100% gleich...aber dennoch wird es sicherlich drauf hinnauslaufen das es eben bestimmte Strategien geben wird die man versucht umzusetzen.
> 
> Das jede Runde immer und auf ewig 100% anders und neu sein wird halte ich einfach nicht für möglich... und wenn hier wieder auf die Shooter verwiesen wird...selbstda gibt es bestimmte Kombinationen oder Stratgien die ..je nach Map...umgesetzt werden bzw. es wird versucht.



klar wird es nen paar grundsetzliche sachen geben die sich immer wiederhohlen werden (das zB ne ramme ans tor gefahren wird)  und klar werden sich gewisse strategien durchsetzen,anderseits wird gerade in den 1. monaten das rausfinden selbiger und vorallem das rausfinden von gegenmassnahmen nen grossen reitz ausmachen,dazu kommt halt das man rein vom gefühl her mehr dabei ist,da man ja für "sein" reich/burg kämpft oder es halt dem "bösen" gegner unbedingt abnehmen will. 
und das gefühl hat man halt beim Legen des raidbosses eben nich (zumindest ich ned) klar war man glücklich wenn man ihn das 1. mal gelegt hat allerdings schon beim 2. mal ist es nimmer das selbe und spätestens beim 10 mal ist es nur noch fad. wenn es aber einem gelungen ist seine burg zB gegen doppeltsoviele gegner zu halten und man sie dann beim Burglord gerade so mit ach und krach doch noch rauswerfen kann ist das auch bein 50. mal erleben noch spannend und spassig da man halt nicht von vornherein absehn kann ob nicht doch noch verstärkung für den feind kommt(so ging es mir zumindest in DaoC). 

Sicher mit der zeit schleicht sich auch da rotine ein und sicher wird es bei zeiten experten geben die ne art finden Ehre/ruf billigst zu farmen aber da bin ich mal gespannt ob es Mythic gelungen ist da gegenmassnahmen zu finden.


----------



## Arandis (28. August 2008)

Ich habe für nein gestimmt.
Aus einen einfachen Grund, da WoW immer noch ein riesen Erfolg wäre, wenn selbst die Hälfte aller Spieler zu irgendwelchen Konkurenzprodukten abwandern würden. Mal ganz davon Abgesehen das ich den Threadtitel reichlich... lächerlich finde. Ich denke WAR wird seine Spieler finden (mich zum beispiel ^^)und WoW wird weiter der MMORPG Riese bleiben. Ich freue mich vielmehr darauf endlich War spielen zu können und die Chance zu haben miterleben zu dürfen, wie es mit jedem Patch sich weiterentwickelt und wächst und das von Anfang an!

Als Fazit bleibt mir nur Festzustellen, dass der Thread eigentlich nur dazu dienen kann irgendwelche Steilvorlagen zu liefern um sich weiter gegenseitig anzugreifen.

Gruß
Arandis


----------



## Nerimos (28. August 2008)

hanktheknife schrieb:


> Meinst du das? Ich jammere prinzipiell nicht wegen Balance Problemen. Da ich selber einen Krieger spiele, weiß ich auch, daß es nicht immer leicht ist gegen Caster zu bestehen. Es ist nur verwunderlich, warum die Nahkampfklassen erstmal gestrichen sind. Das wäre die Klasse, die mich wirklich interessiert, egal welches Spiel. Ich spiele aber auch einen Schamanen und kenne deßhalb den Vorteil vom Fernkampf. Warum sollte es keine Probleme mit diesen Klassen in WAR geben, warum sind sie sonst nicht dabei. Was die Mythik-Leute erzählen muß ja nicht der Wahrheit entsprechen. Es muß ja einen Grund geben. Zuerst wird vom Feinschliff geredet und dann sowas.



Und damit ist es offiziell: unser top-war-Flamer hat keine Plan von War. Du bemängelst also, dass Nahkampfklassen gestrichen worden sind. 

Wahrscheinlich meinst du insbesondere tanks. Nun ist es aber so, dass pro fraktion lediglich 1 tank und ein nahkampf-dd gestrichen worden sind. Es bleiben pro fraktion noch ganze 2 tankklassen und 2 nahkampf-dd und 1 nahkampf-heiler. Auswahl gibts also massig.

Und wenn jetzt als nächstes von dir kommt "Mimimi, die haben aber versprochen das und das zu bringen": Tja, paar Sachen haben sie weggelassen, dafür haben sie halt andere dazugenommen, die gar net geplant waren (z.B. Keepfight, Karrieremeisterschaften)

Und um dir komplett die Luft aus den Segeln zu nehmen, da von dir jetzt wahrscheinlich kommt "Hätten sie halt verschieben sollen Release": Das hatten sie schon. man muss bei sowas halt immer einen Kompromiss finden zwischen pünktlichem Start und reife des Produkts. Denke, das passt so wie es ist.


----------



## DrunkenChip (28. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Dein Englisch ist verrostet.
> *Other cities will absolutely be done and put into the game post-launch, once we see how all things shake out when we launch.*
> Übersetzt: Die anderen Städte werden mit Sicherheit fertiggestellt, und nach dem Release ins Spiel integriert, sobald wir gesehn haben wie die Dinge beim Lauch laufen.
> 
> ...


stimmt. denn im gegensatz zu funcom schaut mythic erstmal wie der launch läuft und bessert erstmal bugs aus, bevor sie überhastet irgendwas als patch bringen auf einen vielleicht nicht bugfreien sockel.

funcom hat dies nicht gemacht und muss dafür jetzt federn lassen.

übrigens macht blizzard nix anderes. bevor sie einen neuen inhaltspatch bringen versuchen sie die gröbsten probleme erstmal mit zwischenpatches zu lösen.

der patch vor wotlk ist genauso zu sehen wie der patch vor bc.

vor bc kam das neue ehrensystem, die arenen, neue talente und neue fähigkeiten. man konnte sogar schon bei den draenei und blutelfen ruf farmen über die quests die in der alten welt zu den neuen rassen existieren.

neu ist jetzt halt das der friseur und der neue beruf schon kommt. im grunde ist es aber nur logisch. 

erstens ist der friseur nun wirklich kein bahnbrechend neues feature und hätte auch mit einem normalen patch kommen können und zweitens ist der beruf nur eine logische folge. denn der todesritter startet mit lvl 55. aber inschriften wäre mit lvl 0 gestartet mit wotlk.

blizz bringt den beruf einfach nur aus einem grund. die spieler können den beruf schonmal hochleveln um dann mit addon den beruf einfach weiter zu leveln. bis lvl 375 kann man mit inschriften eh keine glyphen herstellen. im prinzip wie mit juwelier. bis lvl 300 ist fast alles sinnloser müll bei juwelier. erst mit bc skill (300+) bringt einem der beruf auch das, wozu er da ist = sockelsteine herstellen.


----------



## DrunkenChip (28. August 2008)

Nerimos schrieb:


> Und um dir komplett die Luft aus den Segeln zu nehmen, da von dir jetzt wahrscheinlich kommt "Hätten sie halt verschieben sollen Release": Das hatten sie schon. man muss bei sowas halt immer einen Kompromiss finden zwischen pünktlichem Start und reife des Produkts. Denke, das passt so wie es ist.


ergänzend noch hinzu:

mythic hat VOR release bekanntgegeben was erstmal nicht drin ist und was nachgeliefert wird.

andere hersteller haben davon nix gesagt, dass im grunde wichtige bestandteile fehlen. dies musste der kunde dann feststellen, nachdem er schon bezahlt hatte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sichel_1983 (28. August 2008)

ganz kurz, ja Blizz hat Angst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kritsch (28. August 2008)

wer hat so viel zeit um so nen sinnlosen thread zu schreiben ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das interessiert doch keine sau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ausser den leuten die zeit ham hier 25 sachen vollzumüllen


----------



## Nerdavia (28. August 2008)

Kritsch schrieb:


> wer hat so viel zeit um so nen sinnlosen thread zu schreiben ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Du scheinst ja alles gelesen zu haben....oder woher willst du wissen das alles Müll ist.....und wenn es so ist hast du ja schön mitgeholfen du Vogel


----------



## RealHaspa (28. August 2008)

Blizzard hat in drei Jahren 8 Millionen neue Kunden auf den Markt gebracht. Natürlich werden sich diese verteilen auf zukünftige Spiele, ganuso wie es immer mehr Spieler geben wird.

Hat Blizzard Angst gehabt als Diablo und Starcraft Nachfolger von andren Firmen gekommen sind ? Wohl kaum.

Natürlich versuchen sie ihre Kunden zu halten, natürlich wissen sie das sie vllt sogar einige 100.000 Kunden verlieren werden. Sie sind eine Firma die Geld verdienen will, also steuern sie gegen.

Aber Angst brauchen sie Gott bewahre nicht zu haben. Geniesst WAR und einen Mitbewerber im MMORPG Zirkus, dass steigert die Bereitschaft der Firmen es ihren Kunden recht zu machen.

Mit jeden neuen MMORPG gewinnen wir, die Kunden, egal welches Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moronic (28. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Ist euch schonmal der Gedanke gekommen, ihr Disskutanten hier im Thread, dass sich Blizzard und Mythic einen Dreck um den jeweils anderen scheren was die Patch und Releasetermine betrifft? Ihr glaubt doch wohl nicht, dass zwei so gute Entwicklerstudios Qualitative Abstriche, oder überhastete Entscheidungen/Panikreaktionen schieben, nur weil der andere das und das macht?
> Meiner Meinung nach sind das nichts als Zufälle.



Also ich weiß nicht so recht. Sicher, Mythic sind gute Entwickler. Aber wer weiß in wie weit EA ihre Finger im Spiel haben, also bezogen auf den Release.

Aber Zufall hin oder her, mir persönlich ist es egal ob zum Release evtl Versprochenes fehlt solange die Mechanik des ganzen dadurch nicht zu sehr in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wird.


----------



## makkaal (28. August 2008)

Na, ich bin der Meinung dass EA doch ein wenig stiller geworden ist bezüglich Release von Spielen. Nachdem sie sich mit Hellgate:London arg die Finger verbrannt haben (was sie sich auch selbst öffentlich eingestehen mussten), bin ich auch skeptisch, dass sie starken Druck auf Mythic ausgeübt haben (siehe die Verschiebungen von WAR im letzten halben Jahr).

Und Blizzard sollte sich am wenigsten Sorgen machen. Es ist nicht neu, dass WoW Marktführer mit gewaltigem Vorsprung ist. Aus der massiven Spielerschaft WoW's wird sich WAR vermutlich den einen oder anderen Happen einverleiben, wirklich schaden kann das Blizzard aber nicht - und das wissen die genau. Blizzard selbst könnte vermutlich keinen WoW-Killer produzieren... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Einmal ganz davon abgesehen, dass Mythic laut eigenen Aussagen nie so einen erschaffen wollte.
Effektiv betrachtet dürfte WAR eher der AoC-Killer sein.

Zufälle sind das ganz sicher nicht - aber die Zusammenhänge zwischen den Releasedaten, Patches, Gedöns dürfte wesentlich lockerer sein, als der TE das sieht.


----------



## sevendays5 (29. August 2008)

ich glaube, die grösste sorgen blizzards sind, wenn ihre kundschaft vermehrt nach lifetimeabo schreien. ach gott, hätt ich vor 3 jahren die möglichkeit gehabt ein lifetimeabo bei blizz abzuschliessen..................


----------



## Terrorsatan (29. August 2008)

die größte Sorge blizzards sind böse Betatester weil der server totaler müll is ^^


----------



## Sorzzara (29. August 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> Effektiv betrachtet dürfte WAR eher der AoC-Killer sein.




Das könnte, bzw. wird wahrscheinlich durchaus passieren, simmt. Aber das ist nicht die Schuld von WAR, sondern eher das Verschulden von Funcom.


----------



## Sarbatka (29. August 2008)

Ich glaube Blizzard machts wie vor BC:
Schwierige Inhalte schon vor dem Addon einpatchen und "Serverneustarten"
damit wenns Addon kommt, nicht bei allen Wow user der Bildschirm Schwarz bleibt.

ich meine auch beim letzten minipatch schon 1 Priestertalent entdeckt zu haben, das für gegner bis Stufe 75 wirkt.

Und ob Blizzard Angst hat?
ne!

Klar wollen Sie die Spieler bei der Stange halten, im moment langweilen sich ne Menge Spieler.

Aber wenn ALLE wow den Rücken zukehren würden, Diablo 3 kommt auch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## celion (5. Februar 2009)

Akentia schrieb:


> Naja ich hoffe WAR wird nicht so erfolgreich wie WOW ( das schreklichste spiel aller zeiten ). Ich als RP und Larp spielerin hab kein bock mir char namen wie kühlschrank anzusehen... und das ist nur ein beispiel.. was man dort auf RP servern erlebt ist nicht mehr feierlich...
> 
> Am liebsten sind mir noch die die auf pixel sex stehen und das zu mittagsstunde betreiben wenn meine tochter on ist ..  mehr muß man ja als eltern teil nicht sagen
> 
> ...



Ich sag nur Schnitzelmaschine, Helmutkohl.....jup und das in WAR.  
Ich spiele selber auf einem RP- server aber solche Namen sind mir in meinen 4 jahren WOW nur in den BGs untergekommen.

Also bitte bei der Wahrheit bleiben!


----------



## Rayon (5. Februar 2009)

celion schrieb:


> Ich sag nur Schnitzelmaschine, Helmutkohl.....jup und das in WAR.
> Ich spiele selber auf einem RP- server aber solche Namen sind mir in meinen 4 jahren WOW nur in den BGs untergekommen.
> 
> Also bitte bei der Wahrheit bleiben!


Uralte Threads ausgraben ftw?


----------



## Senubirath (5. Februar 2009)

*sticht die thread leiche mit nem stock an*

Wow..... wo war dieser thread zur ewigen ruhe gebetet? Ihr wisst schon das die ruhe der toten zu stören ne dumme sache is oder?


----------



## Lillyan (5. Februar 2009)

*kurzen Gebet sprech und trauernd davonschleich*


----------

